# Fehlermeldungen, Probleme, Sorgen und Nöte



## buddakeks (15. September 2008)

hallo.. ich wollte mal fragen ob mir wer helfen kann. hab grad war nochmals installiert und directx nochmals installiert und es kommt immer noch der error beim starten "An error occurred--Warhammer will now terminate." bitte um hilfe versuch schon 2 tage verzweifelt ins spiel zu kommen.


----------



## Bulk (15. September 2008)

Neu installieren und probieren.


----------



## Kabak (15. September 2008)

neuinstallieren oder dateienüberprüfen


----------



## Dead206 (15. September 2008)

Wie viel Ram hast du? Den der Fehler ist bei mir gekommen als ich mal probeweise das Spiel auf einem PC starten wollt mit nur 512 MB RAM.


----------



## Danell (15. September 2008)

Bei mir hat es geholfen, den patcher zu starten im warhammer ordner


----------



## talsima (17. September 2008)

hi
hat es von euch irgendwer geschafft in warhammer seine maus knöpfe zu belegen?
bei mir geht nur das rad für zoom,. alles andere kann ich irgendwie in der tastatureinstellung nicht belegen..
zu dumm bin?##

danke


----------



## Bulk (17. September 2008)

talsima schrieb:


> hi
> hat es von euch irgendwer geschafft in warhammer seine maus knöpfe zu belegen?
> bei mir geht nur das rad für zoom,. alles andere kann ich irgendwie in der tastatureinstellung nicht belegen..
> zu dumm bin?##
> ...



http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=61697


----------



## kescho (17. September 2008)

mit was wilst du den deine mauskönpfe belegen die brauch man doch zum anklicken von npc usw


----------



## Elega (17. September 2008)

Es gibt Leute die haben mehr als nur zwei Tasten an der Maus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Larison (17. September 2008)

kescho schrieb:


> mit was wilst du den deine mauskönpfe belegen die brauch man doch zum anklicken von npc usw



talisma meint sicher die zusätzlichen Mausknöpfe.

Ich mache es immer so. Im Maustreiber belege ich die Tasten mit sehr selten in den Spielen benutzten Tasten.
Z.B. PgDn und PgUp.

Un die belege ich im Spiel mit den Funktionen.

Gruß
Lari


----------



## shawn_duh (17. September 2008)

Ich habe z.b. 2 Daumen-Tasten die benutz ich zum Auto-Run und Springen. ^^ So kann ich mich genz gemützlich zurücklehnen.


----------



## talsima (17. September 2008)

ja genau die zusätzlichen tasten

geht das nun bei euch? weil ich weiss schon das man das machen kann, aber in warhammer schaffe ich es nicht


----------



## Tikume (17. September 2008)

Wurde oben gepostet wie es geht ...


----------



## talsima (17. September 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Wurde oben gepostet wie es geht ...


ja ich weiss ja wies geht, aber wenn ich bei mir zb dem button 4 im maustreibermenue die zalhl 1 gebe und dann im game der zahl 1 irgend was zuweise kann ich button 4 so oft drücken wie ich will 
das geht in  w a r einfac ncith

deshalb wollte ich wissen obs speziell in w a r jemand macht und es bei ihm geht


----------



## Bratiboy (17. September 2008)

Hallo liebe buffed-Community
Ich habe bei Warhammer folgendes Problem
Wenn ich das Spiel starte,läuft es einige Zeit problemlos und ruckelfrei.
Später bildet mein Pc dieses Bild ab und reagiert danach nicht mehr.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich denke es liegt an der Graffikkarte ich wollte aber erstmal nach anderen Lösungsvorschlägen fragen.
Schon einmal vielen Dank für die Hilfe
Bratinchen.


----------



## Larison (18. September 2008)

talsima schrieb:


> ja ich weiss ja wies geht, aber wenn ich bei mir zb dem button 4 im maustreibermenue die zalhl 1 gebe und dann im game der zahl 1 irgend was zuweise kann ich button 4 so oft drücken wie ich will
> das geht in  w a r einfac ncith
> 
> deshalb wollte ich wissen obs speziell in w a r jemand macht und es bei ihm geht



Wie ich es oben beschrieben habe, läuft es auch bei mir mit Warhammer.

Du musst einen Maustreiber haben, der es erlaubt den Maustasten Tasten von der Tastatur zuzuweisen.

Z.B. die Logitech Maustreiber erlauben dieses.
Es kann bei Dir aber das Problem sein, dass Du Deinem Maustreiber noch ein Profil mit dem Game zuweisen kannst/musst.

Ist z.B. bei meiner G9 und meiner MX Revolution so.
Da kann ich pro Anwendung eigene Mausprofile festlegen.

Eine Beschreibung welche Maus und welchen Treiber (evtl. mit Version) wäre natürlich hilfreich.

Gruß
Lari


----------



## Bassterw (18. September 2008)

Hallo Leudz.
Ich habe ein Problem und zwar scheint man für den Mythic Patcher wohl noch nen Port freigeben zu müssen.. Zur Zeit habe ich für WAR folgende Ports frei:

TCP:6881-6889,6969,1380,10622
UDP:6881-6889,6969,33100-33500

Fehlt mir da was oder sind das ganz und gar die Falschen??
PS: Ich gehe online über eine Eumex800 Telefonalnage

Gruß Basster


----------



## Juppstein (18. September 2008)

Grundsätzlich müsstest du ein Port Forwarding für folgende Ports einrichten:

6881-6889 TCP  (UDP wird nicht benötigt)

Wichtig ist, dass es ein Port Forwarding ist, und die Ports nicht einfach nur in der FW geöffnet werden. Das heisst, du solltest eigentlich dem Computer auf dem der Torrent läuft, eine statische IP vergeben und diese dann für das Port Forwarding verwenden.

Wenn du mehr Hilfe beim Port Forwarding benötigst, dann schau mal hier rein:

http://portforward.com


Das oben Genannte ist aber eigentlich nur für den Client Download vonnöten. Das Spiel an sich braucht meines Wissens nach keine speziellen Einträge in einer Firewall. Vielleicht solltest du alle Einträge von WAR mal aus der FW rausnehmen, eventuell funktioniert es ja dann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimoue (18. September 2008)

Hi,

wenn du 6881-6889 freigeschaltet hast sollte es laut Aussage des Herstellers gehen. Du must aber beachten, dass du Anfragen über diese Ports noch auf deinen eigenen Rechner umleiten must. Sprich du must irgendwo in der Konfiguration deines Routers dafür sorgen, dass die Anfragen an die IP deines Rechners geschickt werden.

Sollte das ganze dann immer noch keinen Erfolg haben empfehle ich dir den Client über den Torrent-Tracker zu saugen den Mysthic anbietet. Damit gehts auf jedenfall blitzschnell.


----------



## kwester (18. September 2008)

Auf Seite 60 im Handbuch steht was über Firewall Ports.

Patcher: TCP 1380
Spiel: TCP 10622 und UDP 1024 aufwärts (fragt sich wie weit aufwärts)

kwester


----------



## Bassterw (18. September 2008)

Ok dann werd ich heute nach der Arbeit mal versuchen meine Ports weiter zu leiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: Wenn ich meine Firewall des Routers ganz abschalte, dann funktioniert der Patcher. Kann es dann immernoch am Portforwarding liegen?


----------



## genitur (18. September 2008)

Hallo liebe Buffies,
Ich hab ein Problem beim Installieren. Am Ende der Installation kommt ein Fehler auf. Ich kanns zwar ignorieren aber dannach funkt das Spiel bzw der Patcher nicht.
Weiß jmd woran das liegen könnte.
MFG


----------



## Slimmer2 (18. September 2008)

ein Screen oder eine genauere Fehlerbeschreibung wär hilfreich


----------



## Disasterio (18. September 2008)

Wie Slimmer2 sagte ohne Screen wird das schwer, was du beschreibst könnte alles sein.


----------



## genitur (18. September 2008)

Nun ja, ich habe kein Screen und nun bin ich am Neu-Installieren. Wenns wieder nicht klappt poste ichn Screen


----------



## Juppstein (18. September 2008)

Wie schon erwähnt:

Port Forwarding brauchte man eigentlich nur, wenn man damals in der Closed Beta, Open Beta oder Headstart den WAR Client runterladen musste. Der Downloader basierte auf einem Torrent Client und man musste entsprechend die in obigen Posts stehenden Ports auf den Computer weiterleiten, auf dem der WAR Downloader lief.

Das Spiel an sich, sowie auch der Patcher, benötigen eigentlich keinerlei Portfreigabe oder Weiterleitung in der Firewall. Jedenfalls sind die Port Weiterleitungen bei mir wieder draussen, da bei mir normalerweise ein Server die Torrent Ports weitergeleitet bekommt. Trotzdem dass die Ports jetzt auf meine Linux Büx verweisen, funktioniert der Patcher sowie das Spiel aber immer noch. Was ja dann auch beweist, dass man eigentlich gar kein Port-Forwarding für den WAR Client und den Patcher benötigt. 

So, ich hoffe, das war der Erklärung genüge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dustykid (18. September 2008)

ich hab nen anderes problem. ich leg dvd 1 ein und installier ganz normal. wenn der balken voll ist will er dvd 2. also die 2te rein und dann passiert nix.....
hab nur den vollen balken von der ersten im bild und es schließt aber au nicht ab oder so.
was mach ich falsch ?^^


----------



## Dentus (18. September 2008)

dustykid schrieb:


> ich hab nen anderes problem. ich leg dvd 1 ein und installier ganz normal. wenn der balken voll ist will er dvd 2. also die 2te rein und dann passiert nix.....
> hab nur den vollen balken von der ersten im bild und es schließt aber au nicht ab oder so.
> was mach ich falsch ?^^


Hast du Vista?


----------



## dustykid (18. September 2008)

ne xp


----------



## Dashy (18. September 2008)

gleichen fehler habe ich auch, warumm wollte ich das SPiel auch neu installen -.-


----------



## Dashy (18. September 2008)

Achja der Balken wird nur nicht angezeigt er installiert trozdem


----------



## dustykid (18. September 2008)

jo hab ich au grad gemerkt vohin hat es art2.myp kopiert jetzt world.myp 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hab au schon gedacht wieso hast du nich die open beta gepatcht...^^


----------



## genitur (18. September 2008)

Gleicher Fehler aus irgend einem Grund will er am Ende nochmal DVD 1 un d wenn ich DVD 1 Reinstecken will kommt ein fehler :/ Er kann art2.myp nicht entpacken...


----------



## Ascordia (18. September 2008)

genitur schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Buffies,
> Ich hab ein Problem beim Installieren. Am Ende der Installation kommt ein Fehler auf. Ich kanns zwar ignorieren aber dannach funkt das Spiel bzw der Patcher nicht.
> Weiß jmd woran das liegen könnte.
> MFG


 ich habe änliche problehme und zwar bekomm ich beim installieren jetz schon zum 2. mal einen "datei blabla.dll kann nicht installiert werde wegen eines E/A gerätefehlers" ich kann es nur ignorieren und die instalation geht weiter und zwar quäälend langsam. ich hab echt mal keinen plahn was der kack installer von mir will aber mal sehen wie es weiter geht ^^


----------



## Ascordia (18. September 2008)

Ascordia schrieb:


> ich habe änliche problehme und zwar bekomm ich beim installieren jetz schon zum 2. mal einen "datei blabla.dll kann nicht installiert werde wegen eines E/A gerätefehlers" ich kann es nur ignorieren und die instalation geht weiter und zwar quäälend langsam. ich hab echt mal keinen plahn was der kack installer von mir will aber mal sehen wie es weiter geht ^^


 /push


----------



## Ascordia (18. September 2008)

Ascordia schrieb:


> ich habe änliche problehme und zwar bekomm ich beim installieren jetz schon zum 2. mal einen "datei blabla.dll kann nicht installiert werde wegen eines E/A gerätefehlers" ich kann es nur ignorieren und die instalation geht weiter und zwar quäälend langsam. ich hab echt mal keinen plahn was der kack installer von mir will aber mal sehen wie es weiter geht ^^


 soo hab grade cd2 drinne mein dvd laufwerk heizt auf hochtouren aber weiter passiert nix ,kein fortschrit im instalation balken , NIX ich lass das jetz mal noch 10 min weiter laufen denke die 2 dateien die auf grund eines E/A Gerätefehlers nicht installiert werden konnten wahren dann doch wichtig ^^ aber weis der geier wieso der da so abspackt sowas hatte ichnoch niemals in meiner gesamten zeit wo ich spiele auf einem pc installiere -.-


----------



## Ascordia (18. September 2008)

Ascordia schrieb:


> soo hab grade cd2 drinne mein dvd laufwerk heizt auf hochtouren aber weiter passiert nix ,kein fortschrit im instalation balken , NIX ich lass das jetz mal noch 10 min weiter laufen denke die 2 dateien die auf grund eines E/A Gerätefehlers nicht installiert werden konnten wahren dann doch wichtig ^^ aber weis der geier wieso der da so abspackt sowas hatte ichnoch niemals in meiner gesamten zeit wo ich spiele auf einem pc installiere -.-


cd raus cd rein 3. datei die ignoriert werden muss das es weiter geht -.- naja wie oben geschrieben geht die instalation ja scheinbar weiter mal sehen was in 2 stunden passiert ich besaufe mich derweil. wäre aber schön wenn einer wüsste wieso ich jetz schon 3 dateien nicht installieren kann wegen dem tollen E/A Gerätefehler lol^^


----------



## Sad187 (18. September 2008)

Hi Leute!

Langsam bin ich frustriert und ich hoffe hier kann mir geholfen werden!

HAb jetzt schon ungefähr 10x den Key in meiner Packung eingegeben und bekomme jedesmal(wenn auch fix) die Antwort mit dem Thema Registrierungsprobleme. Grund: Der angegebene Key ist ungültig.
Jetzt bin ich mir über die Problematik mit Z und 2 bzw S und 5 bewusst und hab das unterschiedlich ausprobiert mit dem seben Ergebnis.

Weiß einer was ich machen kann??
Danke im Voraus!

MFG
Sad187


----------



## Beowolf2122 (18. September 2008)

Hi@all


ich habe da ein problem bei starden des spiel 
der patch es und trücke ich spielen und dann läde es kurz und dann 
kommt diese meldeung An error occured -- Warhammer will now Terminate
könnt ihr mir mal sagen was ich da machen muss

gruß


----------



## Dentus (18. September 2008)

Mehr Informationen bitte ... nen Rechtschreibflame erspar ich mir jetzt...hab ich heute genug gemacht


----------



## Bluescreen07 (18. September 2008)

I und 1
O und 0
D und O

....


Wenn ihr irgendwelche Probleme mit der Aktivierung eures Codes habt, zögert nicht, unsere Accountverwaltung zu kontaktieren, indem ihr das Hilfeformular auf unserer Webseite benutzt. Bitte gebt folgende Informationen zusätzlich zu einer Beschreibung des Problems mit an:

Login des Accounts
Vor- und Nachname
Vollständige Adresse
Den Code, den ihr versucht einzugeben.


----------



## Sad187 (18. September 2008)

^^ jaja und B und 8 natürlich^^

Genau das habe ich auch schon 2x gemacht und auch die gewünschten Angaben gemacht aber es kommt keine Reaktion!
deswegen die Hilfesuche hier im Forum!


----------



## Dentus (18. September 2008)

> Wenn ihr irgendwelche Probleme mit der Aktivierung eures Codes habt, zögert nicht, unsere Accountverwaltung zu kontaktieren, indem ihr das Hilfeformular auf unserer Webseite benutzt. Bitte gebt folgende Informationen zusätzlich zu einer Beschreibung des Problems mit an:
> 
> Login des Accounts
> Vor- und Nachname
> ...



Das ist doch der Hinweis hm?


----------



## Beowolf2122 (18. September 2008)

mehr weiss ich nicht ich will das spiel starten und dann die meldung das warhammer beendet wird 
und ich weiss den fehler nicht ich habe schon das spiel neu installiert und gepatcht und dann kamm 
wieder die fehler meldung


----------



## Dentus (18. September 2008)

Bruder, wenn du uns nur so ne schwammige Fehlermeldung mitteilst, kann dir keiner helfen.

Das ist als ob ich beim Arzt sage "Ich hab Schmerzen, was hab ich?"


----------



## Metalrabe (18. September 2008)

Dentus schrieb:


> Mehr Informationen bitte ... nen Rechtschreibflame erspar ich mir jetzt...hab ich heute genug gemacht



Mehr informationen gibbet ^^: ich hab das gleiche problem.
ALso ich habe das spiel vollständig instaliert sowie gepatcht. Dabei kahm noch kein Problem auf. 
Wenn der Patchvorgang abgeschloßen ist kann ich im Launcher nur über den Start button eigentlich das Spiel starten... wenn ich darauf Klicke passiert das gleiche wie bei ihm oben.
Ich habe adminrechte auf dem Pc von dem ich zugreife. Und die leistung ist eig locker ausreichend, 2*2,8 gghz und 4gb ram 
Es gab weder bei der installation noch beim patchen irgendwelche Probleme. Ich bin Registriert mit Code und Account und habe beie bestätigungsmails erhalten.
Zur fehlermeldung kann ich leider nichts sonst sagen weil das einfach das einzige ist was passiert.
Error occured--- Warhammer will now Terminate.
Fehler aufgetreten -- warhammer wird jetzt abbrechen


----------



## Beowolf2122 (18. September 2008)

genau das gleiche problem habe ich auch


----------



## Dentus (18. September 2008)

Hmm sehr eigenartig...tut mir leid da weiß ich nix drüber.


----------



## Metalrabe (18. September 2008)

ich kann den nur raten dass das spiel bei mir zuhause klappt sonst fahr ich da hin und trete die tür ein und dann hagelts kopfnüsse xDDD
nein schezr vllt weiß ja noch jemand was fänds schade wenn ich das nicht spielen könnte


----------



## Oeltermann (18. September 2008)

Metalrabe schrieb:


> ich kann den nur raten dass das spiel bei mir zuhause klappt sonst fahr ich da hin und trete die tür ein und dann hagelts kopfnüsse xDDD
> nein schezr vllt weiß ja noch jemand was fänds schade wenn ich das nicht spielen könnte



klingt ganz nach incompatibler DirectX Version und/oder Graka Treiber.


----------



## glockenturm11 (18. September 2008)

Hier gibts ne Megathread zu diesem problem, inklusive Developer feedback.

Scheint so, als als ob man mehr Ports öffnen müsste, D
die Firewalleinstellungen prüfen ODER es liegt an eurem Internet Service Provider (traffic prioritizing)

http://www.warhammeralliance.com/forums/sh...213#post1559213


----------



## Deadmaker90 (18. September 2008)

Hey leute bin echt am verzweifeln hab mir WAR gekauft und voller vorfreude installiert jeden patch runtergezogen und dann naja mich bei dem letzten gefreut doch wenn ich nun WAR starten will kommt nen critical Error wo drin steht"An error occurred-Warhammer will now terminate" keine ahnung was damit gemeint is 1. bin ich ned so gut in englisch und 2tens weiß ich nicht wo des problem is hab es jetz öfter versucht auch mit pc runterfahren und neu starten oder hab auch des häckchen beim login mit der datei überprüfung gemacht doch es kommt immernoch der error kann mir jmd helfen ? 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen Deadmaker90


----------



## Shibbey (18. September 2008)

Ich quetsche meine Frage nun auch einmal mit hier herein: Beim Installieren kommt immer bei audio.myp:

Fehlen beim Kopieren:
Datenfehler(CRC-Prüfung)

Klicken sie auf "Wiederholen" für einen weiteren Versuch, "Ignorieren", um diese Datei zu überspringen(nicht empfohlen) , oder "Abbrechen", um die Installation abzubrechen.

Ich bin echt hilflos, beim Wiederholen kommt immer wieder die Fehlermeldung. Bei Ignorieren kommt dann beim Patchen eine Fehlermeldung, dass der Ordner nicht vollständig sei, und ich muss neu installieren. Beim Neu-Installieren kommt wieder die Fehlermeldung bei audio.myp...

Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen?
Danke im Vorraus

mfg


----------



## Beowolf2122 (18. September 2008)

ja das gleich problem habe ich auch 
wie mir gesagt wurde soll es an der internet leitung liegen
da nicht genügen ports offen sind


----------



## Deadmaker90 (18. September 2008)

und wie kann ich des ändern oder daran was machen ?? plz hilfe


----------



## glockenturm11 (18. September 2008)

Hier gibts nen grossen Thread, mit Developer Feedback. Am besten hinten anfangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://www.warhammeralliance.com/forums/sh...ead.php?t=74068


----------



## Deadmaker90 (18. September 2008)

Danke aber 1. bin ich ned der hammer englisch könner und 2tens vllt gibts ja hier jmd der des prob auch hatte und es auf die reihe bekommen hat? bitte melden

danke dir mit dem link aber wenn du mir noch erkären könntest was da steht ^^


----------



## glockenturm11 (18. September 2008)

Deadmaker90 schrieb:


> Danke aber 1. bin ich ned der hammer englisch könner und 2tens vllt gibts ja hier jmd der des prob auch hatte und es auf die reihe bekommen hat? bitte melden
> 
> danke dir mit dem link aber wenn du mir noch erkären könntest was da steht ^^



Da steht praktisch

entweder mehr Ports öffnen, Firewalleinstellungen prüfen, oder es liegt am ISP (zb Kabel Deutschland). Die kicken einen dann automatisch bzw lassen einen nicht rein. Sowas ähnliches war beim Age of Conan Start auch.


----------



## Beowolf2122 (18. September 2008)

ja und das bitte mal auf deutsch!!! ich habe es nicht mit englich


----------



## Deadmaker90 (18. September 2008)

Also an der firewall kanns ned liegen hab die jetz einfach ma ausgemacht hab die windows firewall halt und betreiber is bei mir t-online aber wenn du mir vllt noch denn tipp mit den ports öffnen geben kannst? was anderes kannst also ned sein ?

Mfg Deadmaker danke im vorraus


----------



## glockenturm11 (18. September 2008)

Schaut mal nach, ob in eurem Router folgende Ports freigegeben sind

TCP port 8040-8049, 10500 - 10510 , 10622
UDP port 1024-65535

Einfacher müsste es aber sein, wenn ihr Universal Plug and Play (UPnP) aktiviert, zumindest testweise.

Dann mal schauen, ob sich irgendwas geändert hat.....


----------



## Tanak (18. September 2008)

hab die probleme auch...manchmal gehts und manchmal nciht...kann mich zurzeit einfach nicht einloggen ey


----------



## Beowolf2122 (18. September 2008)

und wo kann man das ändern für den router????


----------



## Kirtash (18. September 2008)

Habe genau das selbe problem, ein Freund von mir auch. Da wir unsere Spiele von verschiedenen Händlern bezogen haben kanns daran nicht liegen. Muss wohl am Hersteller liegen.


----------



## biene maya (18. September 2008)

Könnts auch am Hauptspeicher liegen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ascordia (18. September 2008)

so habe die lösung 

ich habe die instalation bei der 2. cd abgebrochen danach nochmal gestartet und alles geht einwandfrei.

ich weiß zwar nicht ob man die fehler alle mal haben muss und dann neu startet oder ob man die instalation schon früher abbrechen kann aber mein patcher läuft ^^


----------



## coolman356 (18. September 2008)

hatte in der Open Beta das gleiche Problem, Starte seitdem nur noch über dem Patcher (im WAR Ordner zu finden) und damit klappt es.

Vielleicht hilft es bei euch auch.


----------



## Deadmaker90 (18. September 2008)

Habs jetz ma versucht mit Warpatch.exe wenn du die meinst aber der error kommt trotzdem leider aber danke für deine mühe aber gibts des das keiner konkret sagen kann was is wenn ich sowas hab?

Mfg Deadmaker danke im vorraus


----------



## matzep (18. September 2008)

hallo,

ich habe leider das gleiche problem und spüre gerade pure wut! ich versuche nun schon seit genau 2 Stunden diesen scheiss key zu autentifizieren und es klappt einfach nicht! es kommt immer weider diese scheiss meldung "CD-Key" ungültig! Es handelt sich hierbei um die CE Version.

Habe auch schon die leute von GOA? angeschrieben, aber bis jetzt noch keien antwort erhalten!!

Das kann doch nicht sein.

Ich spüre hass und wut. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ich fühle mich mal richtig verarscht!!! was denken sich die leute überhaupt???

Kann ich das game wieder zurück schicken?? Is ja jetzt nicht mehr OVP.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wer weis rat??

mfg


----------



## Brontos (18. September 2008)

Hatte den Fehler auch ich installiere jetzt den Open Beta Client und Patch den müsste doch gehen oder?^^


----------



## Härja (18. September 2008)

> Ich spüre hass und wut. angry.gif ich fühle mich mal richtig verarscht!!! was denken sich die leute überhaupt???



deine probleme möcht ich haben^^ warte doch erstmal ab, was die dir schreiben oO


----------



## Ferox21 (18. September 2008)

War wohl leider zu spät, um auf die Fehler zu reagieren, die in der Pre Order Box gemacht wurden...  

Aber mal ernsthaft, ich sehe das genauso und bin auch schon deutlich demotiviert, wenn ich sehe, dass man wieder kaum zwischen 8 und B, D und O oder diesmal auch 5 und S unterscheiden kann. Deswegen bin ich ein verfechten von kleinbuchstaben in Keys, dann fallen auch die Verwechslungen weg...


----------



## -Sar- (18. September 2008)

hallo, habe auch so ein problem. am ende von dvd 1 leg ich dvd 2 ein. danach geht der balken net weiter aber es hört sich so an, als ob er weiter installiert. am ende kommt ein fehler den ich ignorieren kann. danach kann ich aber nicht patchen weil dateien fehlen.
kennt schon jemand eine lösung des problems?


----------



## malcos777 (18. September 2008)

Hallo Ihrs!

Auch ich habe ein Problem. Ich habe alles richtig gemacht glaube ich. Also die Installation dauert lange und ist ganz schön träge. Wenn ihr dann nach einer std dvd2 einlgen müßt, dann einfach abwarten. Irgendwann kommt die Meldung das War vollständig installiert ist. Naja. Hatten auch mein Freunde alle das Problem. 

Ich kanns nur leider nicht starten. Ich gebe zwar die Daten alle richtig ein. Aber dann bekomme ich immer eine email das es sich um ein registrieungsproblem handelt. Ich weiss echt nicht mehr weiter und des nervt mich. Vielleicht kann mir ja jemand helfen


----------



## Andruel (18. September 2008)

hab genau das gleiche problem,und nichts weiteres tut sich...habs auch über warpatch.exe probiert.....auch aus dem /war verzeichnis starten geht nicht,da anschliessend die critical error warnung kommt...wie kann ich die angesprochnenen ports freischalten bzw den router umstellen?


----------



## Sheikhan (18. September 2008)

malcos777 schrieb:


> Hallo Ihrs!
> 
> Auch ich habe ein Problem. Ich habe alles richtig gemacht glaube ich. Also die Installation dauert lange und ist ganz schön träge. Wenn ihr dann nach einer std dvd2 einlgen müßt, dann einfach abwarten. Irgendwann kommt die Meldung das War vollständig installiert ist. Naja. Hatten auch mein Freunde alle das Problem.
> 
> Ich kanns nur leider nicht starten. Ich gebe zwar die Daten alle richtig ein. Aber dann bekomme ich immer eine email das es sich um ein registrieungsproblem handelt. Ich weiss echt nicht mehr weiter und des nervt mich. Vielleicht kann mir ja jemand helfen




/push

Sieht bei mir genauso aus -.-


----------



## Shindolor (18. September 2008)

Andruel schrieb:


> hab genau das gleiche problem,und nichts weiteres tut sich...habs auch über warpatch.exe probiert.....auch aus dem /war verzeichnis starten geht nicht,da anschliessend die critical error warnung kommt...wie kann ich die angesprochnenen ports freischalten bzw den router umstellen?



Hab das gleiche Problem. Hab auch schon alle Ports freigeschaltet, die freigeschalten werden müssen. Es tut sich nix -.-


----------



## mtvrockt666 (18. September 2008)

da habt ihrs war is loosing ihr bezahlt den preis kauft das spiel und dann gibts errors nach garantie ablauf :>


----------



## Severed-ur-Arms (18. September 2008)

würd mich voll ankotzen hahahaha lowe leistung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rednoez (18. September 2008)

Joar wie das Thema schon sagt,war startet halt für nen bruchteil ner sekunde und switcht aufm desktop und schliesst sich dabei.jemand das glecihe problem bzw weiss jemand was ich tun sollte?


----------



## Andruel (18. September 2008)

Rednoez schrieb:


> Joar wie das Thema schon sagt,war startet halt für nen bruchteil ner sekunde und switcht aufm desktop und schliesst sich dabei.jemand das glecihe problem bzw weiss jemand was ich tun sollte?



gibts schon den thread "critical error" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hab das gleiche prob...


----------



## blaQmind (18. September 2008)

Rednoez schrieb:


> Joar wie das Thema schon sagt,war startet halt für nen bruchteil ner sekunde und switcht aufm desktop und schliesst sich dabei.jemand das glecihe problem bzw weiss jemand was ich tun sollte?


erfüllt dein pc ram anforderungen?


----------



## Enforce (18. September 2008)

ja freut euch wie die kindergartenkinder.....
aber ehrlich mal hoffe es kommt net bei mir bin nämlich gerade noch am patchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Andruel (18. September 2008)

Enforce schrieb:


> ja freut euch wie die kindergartenkinder.....
> aber ehrlich mal hoffe es kommt net bei mir bin nämlich gerade noch am patchen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


wo schalte ich die ports frei?firewell einstellungen?oder wo sonst?


----------



## Shindolor (18. September 2008)

mtvrockt666 schrieb:


> da habt ihrs war is loosing ihr bezahlt den preis kauft das spiel und dann gibts errors nach garantie ablauf :>



englisch ist schon cool, gell? vor allem, wenn mans net mal kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rednoez (18. September 2008)

blaQmind schrieb:


> erfüllt dein pc ram anforderungen?




minimum : Ja

Optimal : nein^^

1500mb


----------



## Shurycain (18. September 2008)

/push


----------



## Ascordia (18. September 2008)

Ascordia schrieb:


> so habe die lösung
> 
> ich habe die instalation bei der 2. cd abgebrochen danach nochmal gestartet und alles geht einwandfrei.
> 
> ich weiß zwar nicht ob man die fehler alle mal haben muss und dann neu startet oder ob man die instalation schon früher abbrechen kann aber mein patcher läuft ^^



soo update.

habe nun endlich den patch runter geladen ich bin seit 14:30 zu hause und jetzt erst mit patchen fertig und ratet mal was jetzt kommt ^^ ich weiß zwarnicht merh ganu was fürne datei ned stimmtaber ich bekomme nen crit error es würdene datei nicht stimmen und eine neu instalation könnte das problehm beheben LOL ? ^^

wenn ch es jetzt starte heißt es "Der Patcher konnte die Datei[C:\Warhammer Online - Age of Reconing\warpatch.bin] nicht aktualisieren. Bitte stellen sie sicher das genügend Speicherplatz vorhanden ist und das Spiel nicht bereits läuft.

(also gleich könnt ich ihm eins in die fresse hauen ! nochmal 3 stunden instalieren? vom patchen ganz zu schweigen ! was isn da los? o.O


----------



## Shurycain (18. September 2008)

/push 

GoGo  Muss Zocken


----------



## Andruel (18. September 2008)

Shurycain schrieb:


> /push
> 
> GoGo  Muss Zocken



ich krieg hier gleichn hals...passiert bei euch dann eigentlich auch nichts,wenn ihr auf warpatch.exe klickt?


----------



## Ascordia (18. September 2008)

so, nach neustart heist es wieder "Die Anwendung konnte nicht gestartet werden,WEIL d3dx9_39.dll nicht gefunden wurde.NEUINSTALATION<---LOL könnte das Problehm beheben.

ich weiß jetz grad nicht ob ich weinen oder lieber lachen soll.


----------



## Bulk (18. September 2008)

heul lieber wenn du nicht weißt das damit directx neueste version gemeint ist


----------



## MF2888 (18. September 2008)

Das die erwachsene WAR Community mit sowas nicht umgehen kann wundert mich jetzt aber.


----------



## Ghuld0n (18. September 2008)

direct X 9 downloaden - fertig


----------



## sko1970 (18. September 2008)

genau das prob hab ich auch
neuinstall läuft grad^^


----------



## Ascordia (18. September 2008)

Ascordia schrieb:


> so, nach neustart heist es wieder "Die Anwendung konnte nicht gestartet werden,WEIL d3dx9_39.dll nicht gefunden wurde.NEUINSTALATION<---LOL könnte das Problehm beheben.
> 
> ich weiß jetz grad nicht ob ich weinen oder lieber lachen soll.


ach son rotz -.-wenn ein admin da ist bitte denpost in das richtige topic schieben das solle in "instalations problehme"
danke ^^


----------



## Terratec (18. September 2008)

Dass sofort Flames gegen den TE und die WAR Community kommen, wundert mich leider nicht mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Direct x updaten und es müsste gehen.


----------



## Shurycain (18. September 2008)

Andruel schrieb:


> ich krieg hier gleichn hals...passiert bei euch dann eigentlich auch nichts,wenn ihr auf warpatch.exe klickt?



Was wilschn du jetz


----------



## Dharek (18. September 2008)

Oder simple und einfach bei google.de eingeben und downloaden...


----------



## Ascordia (18. September 2008)

Terratec schrieb:


> Dass sofort Flames gegen den TE und die WAR Community kommen, wundert mich leider nicht mehr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


 ich möchte an diese stelleerwähnen das ich dx9 schon länger frisch drauf haben . danke .


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terratec (18. September 2008)

Ascordia schrieb:


> ich möchte an diese stelleerwähnen das ich dx9 schon länger frisch drauf haben . danke .
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Du musst es in den System32 Ordner reininstallieren, ansonsten findet WAR es nicht, und diese Meldung kommt.


----------



## Symatry (18. September 2008)

Postet mal bitte eure Rechner.


Der Fehler liegt (zumindest bei uns) nicht am Router, bei mir läuft alles 1a bei meinem Bruder kommt allerdings der selbe Fehler. 

Benutzten ein und die selbe Leitung (Internet)!

Glauben eher es liegt an der Hardware da sein Rechner ziemlich alt ist.


----------



## Bulk (18. September 2008)

Poste doch den Rechner deines Bruders, das würde es einfacher machen.


----------



## Metal (18. September 2008)

wenn ich war starten will kommt sofort nachdem man auf spielen gedrückt hat die fehlermeldung
WAR.exe - Komponente nicht gefunden

Die Anwendung konnte nicht gestartet werden, weil d3dx9_34.dll nicht gefunden wurde. Neuinstallation der Anwendung könnte das Problem beheben.


da ich das spiel jetzt schon neu installiert hab und die meldung immer noch kommt weiß ich nemmer weiter kann mir da wer helfen bitte??


----------



## Shurycain (18. September 2008)

Terratec schrieb:


> Du musst es in den System32 Ordner reininstallieren, ansonsten findet WAR es nicht, und diese Meldung kommt.




Mhh bei mir kommt dort ne meldung von wegen, das in System 32 kein Platz mehr is. Weolln die mich verarschen ?


----------



## matzep (18. September 2008)

Hallo,

ich lese hier schon die ganze zeit das die leute mit der CE version mehrere Keys eingeben müssen usw....ist das normal oder betrifft das nur auf die pre-order zu??

ich frage deshalb, weil bei mir nur ein key steht, und der lässt sich noch nicht mal autentifizieren!! angry.gif

mfg


----------



## Dannie (18. September 2008)

also ich muss sagen sehr interesanter name deines Threadz

neue Direct x version installieren , link findest du im faq =)   hier irgendwo im War teil =)


----------



## Rednoez (18. September 2008)

joar hilfe wär net schlecht...bin am verzweifeln


----------



## Ghuld0n (18. September 2008)

Zum X--ten Mal:

DirectX9 downloaden!


----------



## Andruel (18. September 2008)

Bulk schrieb:


> Poste doch den Rechner deines Bruders, das würde es einfacher machen.



also daran kanns eigentlich nicht liegn,bin bei allen systemvoraussetzungen einiges über dem minimum...


----------



## Bratiboy (18. September 2008)

/push


----------



## Symatry (18. September 2008)

Andruel schrieb:


> also daran kanns eigentlich nicht liegn,bin bei allen systemvoraussetzungen einiges über dem minimum...




Schaut mal im Ordner unter "logs" dort auf "debug" dort könnt ihr schauen ob das System ausreicht.


----------



## Secnd (18. September 2008)

Hi habe ca das gleiche Prob nach dem fertig stellen der installation kommt die Fehlermeldung:

Datei kann nicht ausgeführt werden:
C:\WarhammerOnline - Age of Reckoning\warpatch.exe

CreateProcess schlug Fehl; Code 740.
Der angeforderte Vorgang erfordert erhöhte Rechte.

Kann mir pls wer weiterhelfen danke


----------



## eurythmiik (18. September 2008)

Ich habe schon 2 mal versucht einen account anzulegen und ich bekomme garkeine emails zur account aktivierung!

Habs mit GMX und WEB.de versucht da geht nix...auf der einen email kommt seit 2 tagen nix von WAR.

Woran kann da sliegen das ich garkeine bestätigungs email bekomme...so kann ich nicht spielen :/ Hilfe !


----------



## ~Kieron~ (18. September 2008)

Folgendes habe ich heute gemacht:

1. Code freigeschalten
2. Client download
3. Client install
4. Client gepatcht
5. Client gestartet und eingeloggt, einen Server ausgewählt.
6. Port 4574 freigegeben (lt. WAR FAQ)

Folgendes Problem ist aufgetreten:
1. Zeitüberschreibung, nach Freigabe des Ports gefixt
2. Ich kann einen Server auswählen, er verbindet sich dabei aber tot, sprich er sucht immer nach SChlachten / Verbündeten komme aber nirgendwo drauf.
--> bis "gleiche Daten ab" --> Zeitüberschreitung bin ich bisher gekommen

Ist das Problem bekannt?
Wie kann ich das Problem beheben?


----------



## gloriaXdiesXlive (18. September 2008)

guten abend die herren 

ich hätte gerne mal schnell hilfe da ich hier beinahe schon am verzweifeln bin u.u
also ich habe mir heute warhammer gekauft und wollte mir das nur fix installieren:
die erste cd geht recht schnell durch und der ganze installbalken ist voll, dann sagt das programm dass ich doch cd einlegen soll, habe ich auch gemacht. dann geht aber nur n fenster (mit pictures und data pipapo) auf aber nichts passiert weiter :<

hülfüüü :3


----------



## Pizzakarton (18. September 2008)

gloriaXdiesXlive schrieb:


> guten abend die herren
> 
> ich hätte gerne mal schnell hilfe da ich hier beinahe schon am verzweifeln bin u.u
> also ich habe mir heute warhammer gekauft und wollte mir das nur fix installieren:
> ...




Hast du Kaspersky drauf?


----------



## ExoHunter (18. September 2008)

Ich unterrichte euch jetzt über meinen Patch-Status. Nur für euch!

ATM: 37%


----------



## heyhey (18. September 2008)

Hey Leute


Ich hab mir grad War gekauft es instaliert und wollt mir grad nen acc. erstellen doch da kommt ständig wenn ich bei dem Registrierungsformular meine E-Mail eingebe nur: Das Format deiner E-Mail-Adresse ist ungültig.

ka was ich da tun soll 
btw es ist ein @hotmail.de Adresse 
hat jemand das Problem auch und hat eine Lösung dafür?

lg


----------



## Bulk (18. September 2008)

kleinschreiben


----------



## Abell (18. September 2008)

Uns wurde mitgeteilt, dass einige von euch, die bei uns eine Hotmail-Adresse nutzen, Verzögerungen haben, wenn sie einen Account erstellen oder einen Code eingeben wollen. Daher empfehlen wir euch, bei der Account-Erstellung wenn möglich eine andere Adresse zu benutzen. Es kam bisher noch zu keinen Problemen seitens anderer Webmail-Anbieter.

steht auf der offiziellen HP in den News...


----------



## raphnexx (18. September 2008)

Das Problem habe ich nicht, obwohl ich eine hotmail-Adresse habe. 

Dafür trifft die Beschreibung auf WAR-Europe mein Problem....

.....Uns wurde mitgeteilt, dass einige von euch, die bei uns eine Hotmail-Adresse nutzen, Verzögerungen haben, wenn sie einen Account erstellen oder einen Code eingeben wollen. Daher empfehlen wir euch, bei der Account-Erstellung wenn möglich eine andere Adresse zu benutzen. Es kam bisher noch zu keinen Problemen seitens anderer Webmail-Anbieter......


Kann jemand ähnlich berichten und wartet sich nen Ast in Bezug auf die Code-Aktivierung ??


----------



## gloriaXdiesXlive (18. September 2008)

Pizzakarton schrieb:


> Hast du Kaspersky drauf?




nein habe ich nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## heyhey (18. September 2008)

ahhh danke kleinschreiben bringts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ~Kieron~ (18. September 2008)

Kann da keiner bei meinem Problem weiterhelfen?


----------



## Thunderace (18. September 2008)

Bratiboy schrieb:


> Hallo liebe buffed-Community
> Ich habe bei Warhammer folgendes Problem
> Wenn ich das Spiel starte,läuft es einige Zeit problemlos und ruckelfrei.
> Später bildet mein Pc dieses Bild ab und reagiert danach nicht mehr.
> ...




Für mich sieht es ganz dannach aus als ob deine Graka heiß wird oder keine Lust mehr hat....


----------



## ExoHunter (18. September 2008)

raphnexx schrieb:


> Das Problem habe ich nicht, obwohl ich eine hotmail-Adresse habe.
> 
> Dafür trifft die Beschreibung auf WAR-Europe mein Problem....
> 
> ...



Kann ich bestätigen, denn ich warte seit etwa 19.30 Uhr auf meine Bestätigungsmail bei Hotmail. Darum habe ich mir einfach schnell einen neuen GMX-Account gemacht, die E-Mail kam nach etwa 5 Minuten an und los gehts! (mit patchen)


----------



## glockenturm11 (18. September 2008)

Ascordia schrieb:


> so, nach neustart heist es wieder "Die Anwendung konnte nicht gestartet werden,WEIL d3dx9_39.dll nicht gefunden wurde.NEUINSTALATION<---LOL könnte das Problehm beheben.
> 
> ich weiß jetz grad nicht ob ich weinen oder lieber lachen soll.






http://www.chip.de/downloads/DirectX-Webin...r_13006648.html
Nochmal für alle - euch fehlt eine DirectX 9 Datei, also aktualisieren (auch für Vista)


----------



## Sherazard (18. September 2008)

Hallöchen, habe das problem das mein Patcher leider nicht funktioniert, immer wenn ich den patcher das erste mal gestartet habe hat er ein paar daten runtergeladen ca. 330kb und wollte sich dann neustarten, nach dem neustart ging er aber garnichtmehr zu starten. habe das spiel x mal neugestartet und immer wieder das gleiche problem, nunja bis jetzt .... jetzt hängt der patcher sich beim ersten mal starten immer bei der "*patch.myp*" auf.

Bin langsam echt angekotzt....

MFG
Sherazard

PS: Login Daten waren bei mir bis jetzt noch nicht erforderlich soweit bin ich noch nie gekommen.


----------



## glockenturm11 (18. September 2008)

~Kieron~ schrieb:


> Kann da keiner bei meinem Problem weiterhelfen?



Probier mal Ports im TCP 8000er Bereich oder über UPnP. Welche Firewall und Antivirus laufen?


----------



## glockenturm11 (18. September 2008)

Sherazard schrieb:


> Hallöchen, habe das problem das mein Patcher leider nicht funktioniert, immer wenn ich den patcher das erste mal gestartet habe hat er ein paar daten runtergeladen ca. 330kb und wollte sich dann neustarten, nach dem neustart ging er aber garnichtmehr zu starten. habe das spiel x mal neugestartet und immer wieder das gleiche problem, nunja bis jetzt .... jetzt hängt der patcher sich beim ersten mal starten immer bei der "*patch.myp*" auf.
> 
> Bin langsam echt angekotzt....
> 
> ...




Gelesen?
http://war.buffed.de/news/7175/warhammer-o...-sind-geoeffnet


----------



## glockenturm11 (18. September 2008)

Secnd schrieb:


> Hi habe ca das gleiche Prob nach dem fertig stellen der installation kommt die Fehlermeldung:
> 
> Datei kann nicht ausgeführt werden:
> C:\WarhammerOnline - Age of Reckoning\warpatch.exe
> ...




Hast du Adminrechte? Sonst rechtsklck->als Admin ausführen


Haken gesetzt unter Login/Passwort?


----------



## glockenturm11 (18. September 2008)

malcos777 schrieb:


> Hallo Ihrs!
> 
> Auch ich habe ein Problem. Ich habe alles richtig gemacht glaube ich. Also die Installation dauert lange und ist ganz schön träge. Wenn ihr dann nach einer std dvd2 einlgen müßt, dann einfach abwarten. Irgendwann kommt die Meldung das War vollständig installiert ist. Naja. Hatten auch mein Freunde alle das Problem.
> 
> Ich kanns nur leider nicht starten. Ich gebe zwar die Daten alle richtig ein. Aber dann bekomme ich immer eine email das es sich um ein registrieungsproblem handelt. Ich weiss echt nicht mehr weiter und des nervt mich. Vielleicht kann mir ja jemand helfen




http://war.buffed.de/news/7175/warhammer-o...-sind-geoeffnet gelesen?


----------



## glockenturm11 (18. September 2008)

Shibbey schrieb:


> Ich quetsche meine Frage nun auch einmal mit hier herein: Beim Installieren kommt immer bei audio.myp:
> 
> Fehlen beim Kopieren:
> Datenfehler(CRC-Prüfung)
> ...




http://www.gamershell.com/download_32454.shtml


----------



## Sherazard (18. September 2008)

glockenturm11 schrieb:


> Gelesen?
> http://war.buffed.de/news/7175/warhammer-o...-sind-geoeffnet


ja nur weiterhelfen tut es bei meinem problem leider nicht.


----------



## ~Kieron~ (18. September 2008)

glockenturm11 schrieb:


> Probier mal Ports im TCP 8000er Bereich oder über UPnP. Welche Firewall und Antivirus laufen?



Ich nutze AVG Anti Virus + Windows Firewall sowie einem Netgear Router.
Im Router sind alle nicht notwendigen Ports gesperrt (WoW, AoC funktionieren problemlos, die expliziten Ports wurden freigegeben)

Windows Firewall erlaubt den Prozess
Netgear Router ist so eingestellt das der normale Portbereich verfügbar ist und zusätzlich wie in der WAR FAQ 4574 offen ist.


----------



## Peterpetersen (18. September 2008)

Diese Fehlermeldung erschien bei jedem Registrierungsversuch der letzten 2 Stunden.
IE, Firefox und Opera probiert. Kleinschreibung nicht möglich.

Kann jemand Info oder ein Workaround geben bitte?   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## glockenturm11 (18. September 2008)

Sherazard schrieb:


> ja nur weiterhelfen tut es bei meinem problem leider nicht.



Unter Login/Passwort den Haken gestzt? Hängt sich der Patcher wirklich auf, ich meine, das Patchen dauert schon einige Zeit. Wie lange hast du denn gewartet?


----------



## glockenturm11 (18. September 2008)

~Kieron~ schrieb:


> Ich nutze AVG Anti Virus + Windows Firewall sowie einem Netgear Router.
> Im Router sind alle nicht notwendigen Ports gesperrt (WoW, AoC funktionieren problemlos, die expliziten Ports wurden freigegeben)
> 
> Windows Firewall erlaubt den Prozess
> Netgear Router ist so eingestellt das der normale Portbereich verfügbar ist und zusätzlich wie in der WAR FAQ 4574 offen ist.




Developer Post
http://www.warhammeralliance.com/forums/sh...892#post1544892




> I'm sure there's many causes as well as solutions to this error, but I'd like to share something passed along to me by the CS team. I hope it will help some of you.
> 
> 
> If you&#8217;re having trouble connecting to the WAR servers, it might be that your firewall is blocking the WAR client. If you are using the Windows firewall, this is how you can add an exception for the WAR client: Click on the Start button. Click on Control Panel. Depending on which Desktop Style you have chosen to use, follow the appropriate directions below: Windows XP default desktop: Click on Security Centre. Now click on Windows Firewall. Windows Classic desktop: Click on Windows Firewall. Please be sure that the radio button is set to on (recommended) and that there is no check in the box that says don't allow exceptions before continuing. Click the Exceptions tab. Click on the Add Programs Button. Click on the Browse button. Add the file warhammer.exe. Then click the Open button to add the file to the list. Click Ok. Click the Add Program Button again. Click Ok twice. Repeat this procedure for warpatch.exe and warpatch.bin.
> ...


----------



## Lilith Twilight (18. September 2008)

~Kieron~ schrieb:


> Kann da keiner bei meinem Problem weiterhelfen?



Was hast du den für einen Router/Firewall?

Kleiner Tip auch an den Rest, wenn euer Router/FW einen SPI Modus/eine SPI Firewall hat, dann deaktiviert den/diese. SPI hab ich bis jetzt noch auf keinem HW-Router vernünftig implementiert gesehen und das führt häufiger zu problemen, gerade bei Online Spielen.

Und keine Angst, da keine Ports nach innen in euer Netz weitergelitet werden, außer ihr richtet so ein "Forwarding" explizit ein, dann ist eurer Router auch ohne die SW-Firewall absolut sicher. Die SW-Firewall stellt nur einen zusätzlichen Schutz dar, aber es läßt sich auch gut ohne ihn auskommen..besonderst wenn man dann einige Anwendungen nicht mehr zum laufen bekommt.

Deweiterern finde ich es nur snnvoll Traffic von außen nach innen zu blocken...Ports nach draußen zu blocken ist totaler Quark, wenn ein Trojaner oder Virus nach draußen senden will kann er auch Port 80 oder 443 nehmen welche frei sind (sonst könntet ihr hier nicht lesen..außer ihr habt noch einen Proxy und nur der darf ins Internet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## ~Kieron~ (18. September 2008)

glockenturm11 schrieb:


> Developer Post
> http://www.warhammeralliance.com/forums/sh...892#post1544892




UDP port 1024-65535

Am besten lass ich auch gleich jeden Angriff auf meinen PC zu wenn ich die dynamischen Ports öffne. So eine Anforderung an eine Routerkonfiguration ist Selbstmord!

Hab den Fehler gefunden: hatte outbound zu


----------



## Sherazard (18. September 2008)

glockenturm11 schrieb:


> Unter Login/Passwort den Haken gestzt? Hängt sich der Patcher wirklich auf, ich meine, das Patchen dauert schon einige Zeit. Wie lange hast du denn gewartet?


Wie ich oben geschrieben habe komme ich nichtmal soweit das mein Login / PW benötigt wird....

Ich habe den grund Patcher, der der auf der DvD war. es gibt nirgents ein feld wo ich die Daten eingeben kann...

Und nunja ob ich lange genug warte ? ... nunja der patcher ist nun seit ca. 3 std an und es geht net weiter.

Hätte wer eventuell vieleicht mal ne aktuelle patch.myp, patch.cfg, warpatch.exe und warpatch.bin für mich ? das sind die dateien die er aktualisieren will aber es nicht schaft.

MFG
Sherazard

Edit: Und Router habe ich konfiguriert bis auf die UDP ports und Firewall habe ich garkeine installiert momentan


----------



## glockenturm11 (18. September 2008)

Sherazard schrieb:


> Wie ich oben geschrieben habe komme ich nichtmal soweit das mein Login / PW benötigt wird....
> 
> Ich habe den grund Patcher, der der auf der DvD war. es gibt nirgents ein feld wo ich die Daten eingeben kann...
> 
> ...



mmmhhh. Zur Not nochmal den Betaclient probieren.
http://www.gamershell.com/download_32454.shtml


----------



## Sherazard (18. September 2008)

glockenturm11 schrieb:


> mmmhhh. Zur Not nochmal den Betaclient probieren.
> http://www.gamershell.com/download_32454.shtml


naja gamershell ist nicht wirklich schnell.... da würde ich 2,5 Tage downloaden,... kennt einer einen mirror ? eventuell rapidshare?

oder könnte mir eventuell mal bitte wer patch.myp, patch.cfg, warpatch.exe und warpatch.bin uploaden ? dann müsste ich den aktuellen patcher haben und nicht den alten vonner dvd.


----------



## Disasterio (18. September 2008)

Key oder Account registrierung?


----------



## MarvinB. (18. September 2008)

Hallo,

Ich habe bislang nie Probleme mit der Download-Rate gehabt. Weder beim Blizzard Download, noch beim AoC Patcher, nirgens.
Nur Warhammer Online bereitet mir Kopf zerbrechen. Bin bei 5% und lade seit 21:00Uhr, als länger als eine Stunde... da läuft doch irgentwas nicht richtig oder?

Hab Vista als Betriebssystem.


----------



## Boser1 (18. September 2008)

Hallo liebe community,
Ich habe folgendes problem, nachdem ich WAR bei mir installiert habe(mit ca.:2-3 Fehlern( Ignorieren gedrückt)) und das spiel startet den patcher erscheint bei mir die fehlermeldung das es einen fehler gab und es zu wenig dateien im WAR ordern gibt! würde ganz gerne wissen was das für ein Problem ist! denn ich habe es schon 4x neuinstalliert!



mfg

Boser


----------



## Sichel_1983 (18. September 2008)

Boser schrieb:


> Hallo liebe community,
> Ich habe folgendes problem, nachdem ich WAR bei mir installiert habe(mit ca.:2-3 Fehlern( Ignorieren gedrückt)) und das spiel startet den patcher erscheint bei mir die fehlermeldung das es einen fehler gab und es zu wenig dateien im WAR ordern gibt! würde ganz gerne wissen was das für ein Problem ist! denn ich habe es schon 4x neuinstalliert!
> 
> 
> ...



Hast du mal versucht beim patcher das Häckchen bei Alle Dateien überprüfen anzuklicken?


----------



## spectrumizer (18. September 2008)

SuFu. Thema gibts bestimmt schon 376 mal.


----------



## Boser1 (18. September 2008)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> SuFu. Thema gibts bestimmt schon 376 mal.




danke das habe ich schon getan nur leider habe ich nur threads gefunden bei denen das problem gestern war und nicht heute beim release! ja alle dateien überprüfen habe ich auch schon getan!^^


mfg

Boser


----------



## Rhama (18. September 2008)

Hi,hast du vielleicht Vista? Kann ja sein das die Dateien die bei deiner INstallation die nicht ausgeführt werden wichtig sind...hast schon versucht als administrator auszuführen(also die install exe) hatte bei vielen Programmen das Problem!
Wenns nicht hilft weis ich auch nix,sorry^^


----------



## Boser1 (18. September 2008)

Rhama schrieb:


> Hi,hast du vielleicht Vista? Kann ja sein das die Dateien die bei deiner INstallation die nicht ausgeführt werden wichtig sind...hast schon versucht als administrator auszuführen(also die install exe) hatte bei vielen Programmen das Problem!
> Wenns nicht hilft weis ich auch nix,sorry^^




danke ja ich habe zwar VISTA, habe aber adminrechte und benutzer kontrolle aussgeschaltet usw., ich habe es auch schon auf XP installiert: gleiche problem! =(


----------



## Rhama (18. September 2008)

Boser schrieb:


> danke ja ich habe zwar VISTA, habe aber adminrechte und benutzer kontrolle aussgeschaltet usw., ich habe es auch schon auf XP installiert: gleiche problem! =(



hmm..cd vielleicht dreckig?kaputt?

andere frage...wie kann man diese admin rechte ausschalten? (sorry passt nich zu deinem Prob,vllt kannst es mir ja erklären,hab schon alles probiert)


----------



## Crino (18. September 2008)

hallo kurze frage ich habe folgendes problem wenn ich spiele kommt es vor, das ich sich das spiel ab und an plötzlich sich beendet und mich auf den desktop zurück wirft weiss einer voran das liegen kann


----------



## Skullzigg (18. September 2008)

Bratiboy schrieb:


> Hallo liebe buffed-Community
> Ich habe bei Warhammer folgendes Problem
> Wenn ich das Spiel starte,läuft es einige Zeit problemlos und ruckelfrei.
> Später bildet mein Pc dieses Bild ab und reagiert danach nicht mehr.
> ...



bratinchen was hast du denn für eine graka ?


----------



## andre3001 (18. September 2008)

Hallo
Ich habe folgendes problem.
Ich habe mir gestern das spiel gekauft da ich auch in der beta gespielt habe, habe ich es nicht neu installiert. Startete heute Mittag den Patcher und als ich dann auf Spiel Starten klickte, hatte ich einen Schwarzen Bildschirm und dann sofort einen error. Dies versuchte ich ein paar mal. Habe dann auch die daten überprüfen lassen aber es ging immer noch nicht. Ich installierte also das spiel neu, Patchte es auf den neuseten stand und versuchte es wieder. Es gab wieder einen schwarzen bildschirm und nach ein paar secunden war wieder der error.
An meiner Hardware kann es nicht liegen.
Ich habe einen Intel® Core(tm)2 Duo CPU E6850 @ 3.00GHz, 4Gb Ram und eine NVIDIA GeForce 8800 Ultra ko Grafikkarte.
Ich hoffe mir kann jemand bei diesem problem helfen.
Danke schon mal im vorraus.

Mfg Andre


----------



## Lilith Twilight (18. September 2008)

Boser schrieb:


> Hallo liebe community,
> Ich habe folgendes problem, nachdem ich WAR bei mir installiert habe(mit ca.:2-3 Fehlern( Ignorieren gedrückt)) und das spiel startet den patcher erscheint bei mir die fehlermeldung das es einen fehler gab und es zu wenig dateien im WAR ordern gibt! würde ganz gerne wissen was das für ein Problem ist! denn ich habe es schon 4x neuinstalliert!



Was für 2-3 Fehler waren das den? Eine genauere Fehlermeldung wäre schon wünschenswert...möglicherweise liegt ja das Problem schon beim installieren, aber dazu wäre die Fehlermeldung ganz hilfreich. Bis jetzt weiß ich nur das du sie ignoriert hast, aber leider nicht was du ignoriert hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rhama (18. September 2008)

ALso das was ich bis jetzt in den Foren gelesen hab,könnte es an deiner Internetverbindung liegen...(weis zwar nicht wie oder warum) aber habs gelesen..



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lilith Twilight (18. September 2008)

Rhama schrieb:


> hmm..cd vielleicht dreckig?kaputt?
> 
> andere frage...wie kann man diese admin rechte ausschalten? (sorry passt nich zu deinem Prob,vllt kannst es mir ja erklären,hab schon alles probiert)



Du meinst wie man die Benutzerkontensteuerung ausschaltet? Das macht man in der Systemsteuerung/Benutzerkonten...

Aber ein Rat von mir, schalte es nicht aus! Das ist eines der sinnigsten Features von Vista und bis jetzt lief bei mir auch alles trotz der UAC. Bei deinem Auto schaltest du ja auch nicht den Airbag aus und demontierst die Bremsscheiben bevor du losfährst, oder?


----------



## Aldaria (18. September 2008)

Hab ahnliche hardware. 4gb ram, gf 8800, aber nur ein e6750  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Den Schwarzen Screen sehe ich auch abundzu. Aber erst nach einer weile Ingame. Er kommt bei mir zustande, wegen probleme mit dem Grafikkarten Treiber. Hab heute auch mal die Original NVidia Treiber installiert, da ging gar nichts mehr. Beim Start hatte ich sogar ein Bluescreen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

P.S: Welches Betriebsystem benützt du?


----------



## heyhey (18. September 2008)

hey

hab ein neues Problem hab endlich die E-Mail bekommen...
aber nun ich will mich einloggen und da geht mein PW net aber ich bin mir zu 99,999% sicher das es das richtige ist. aber egal also hab ich leicht 10min damit verbracht eine PW zurücksetzenfunktion zu finden aber scheinbar gibts die noch net. 
hat wer nen plan was zu tun ist 

danke schon mal im Voraus


----------



## andre3001 (18. September 2008)

Ich habe windows xp. Mein grafikarten treiber ist auch auf dem neusten stand.
Habe mich schon so gerfreut heute spielen zu können und jetzt so was....


----------



## Aldaria (18. September 2008)

Hmm, am besten Tippst du dein Problem mal da rein: http://www.war-europe.com/#/helpform/?lang=de


----------



## Runisha (18. September 2008)

Hat wer ne Ahnung an was das liegen könnte das teilweise meine Questtextfenster usw. so komisch flimmern? oder hat noch jemand das gleiche Problem?? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b0mb4z (18. September 2008)

Grafikkartentreiber auf dem neuesten Stand ?


----------



## Disasterio (18. September 2008)

Bei allen ist das immoment so langsam.
/close
gibt schon genug davon


----------



## Runisha (18. September 2008)

jop eigentlich schon


----------



## Milten^^ (18. September 2008)

hi an all

ich habe das prob das immer wenn ich war starte die meldung kommt: die anwendung konnte nicht gestartet werden weil
d3dx9_34.dll nicht gefunden wurde.

ich habe alles gepatcht und weiß nicht welche datei gemeint ist.
und hoffe das man das problem auch lösen kann ohne neuinstallation weil ich sonst wieder über 6std am patchen bin

pls help

danke schoma

lg milten


----------



## bierb4r0n (18. September 2008)

http://www.dll-files.com/

Datei suchen, downloaden und in den Win32 schieben. Fertig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## modde187 (18. September 2008)

hallo zusammen....

ich habe mich nun schon durch etliche themen gewühlt und festgestellt dass ich nicht alleine mit meinem problem bin...
der code wird nicht angenommen, ich bekomme via mail immer folgendes zu lesen:

Hallo,

Ihr Code wurde nicht registriert. Klicken Sie hier um den Grund zu erfahren

Der Login den Sie benutzt haben lautet: ****************
Der Code den Sie benutzt haben lautet: ****************

Bitte überprüfen Sie Ihren Login, das Passwort und den Code sorgfältig vor einem erneuten Versuch.

Das Team von WAR

Der Support schreibt mir natürlich auch net zurück...und ich habe wirklich schon alle möglichkeiten versucht 0=O usw...

Würde nun gerne wissen ob jemand mit dem gleichen Problem mitlerweile schon Abhilfe gefunden hat, oder eine Antwort vom Support bekommen hat.

mfg
modde


----------



## Ebon (18. September 2008)

zieh dir leiber das aktuelle directX9!


----------



## Belgor (18. September 2008)

Überprüfe nochmal den KEy ... ich hatte das auch da ich einen falschen Buchstaben hatte ... hatte eine 6 geschrieben obwohl das ein G war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Dann hats auch geklappt.


Belgor


----------



## glockenturm11 (18. September 2008)

Milten^^ schrieb:


> hi an all
> 
> ich habe das prob das immer wenn ich war starte die meldung kommt: die anwendung konnte nicht gestartet werden weil
> d3dx9_34.dll nicht gefunden wurde.
> ...




http://www.chip.de/downloads/DirectX-Webin...r_13006648.html


----------



## Runisha (18. September 2008)

Hat das mit dem flimmernden Text niemand sonst noch?...


----------



## Maegnar (19. September 2008)

Hey leute, hab seid neustem nen neuen PC ( seid ca 12 stunden xD ) und folglich auch ne neue GraKa (AMD Radeon HD 3850) nu hab ich leider Gottes keine ahnung von dem ganzen technick kram, und googeln hilft mir auch nich wirklich...

Kann mir wer nen Link zu dem aktuellen treiber schicken? würd gern noch bischen zockeb  ;-)


----------



## Eldasan (19. September 2008)

Also als Vista User bin ich Einiges gewohnt... starte den WAR Patch client als admin! aber nach einiger zeit kommt immer patch client arbeitet nicht...und dann stürtzt es ab - nix lädt runter.. was mache ich bzw. vista falsch...bitte helft mir.


----------



## griefen (19. September 2008)

doofe frage - habe mich auf der war-europe-page erolgreich regestriert; finde aber nun nicht das interface um mich mit meinen daten einloggen zu können. oben links in der ecke befindet sich etwas, das wie ein login-interface aussieht. allerdings kann ich das weder anwählen noch ist es in irgendeiner form beschriftet. 

liegt das vllt an meiner windows explorer-version (habe es allerdings auch schon mit firefox probiert) oder schaue ich einfach am vollkommen falschen ort?


----------



## glockenturm11 (19. September 2008)

griefen schrieb:


> doofe frage - habe mich auf der war-europe-page erolgreich regestriert; finde aber nun nicht das interface um mich mit meinen daten einloggen zu können. oben links in der ecke befindet sich etwas, das wie ein login-interface aussieht. allerdings kann ich das weder anwählen noch ist es in irgendeiner form beschriftet.
> 
> liegt das vllt an meiner windows explorer-version (habe es allerdings auch schon mit firefox probiert) oder schaue ich einfach am vollkommen falschen ort?




http://war.buffed.de/news/7175/warhammer-o...-sind-geoeffnet


----------



## Taz66 (19. September 2008)

Willste ne Einfache Antwort ?

Hau das Vista runter und mach dir XP drauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sno0zy (19. September 2008)

also ich hab keine probleme mit vista


----------



## glockenturm11 (19. September 2008)

Maegnar schrieb:


> Hey leute, hab seid neustem nen neuen PC ( seid ca 12 stunden xD ) und folglich auch ne neue GraKa (AMD Radeon HD 3850) nu hab ich leider Gottes keine ahnung von dem ganzen technick kram, und googeln hilft mir auch nich wirklich...
> 
> Kann mir wer nen Link zu dem aktuellen treiber schicken? würd gern noch bischen zockeb  ;-)




http://filehippo.com  ATI Catalyst


----------



## Pc-freak (19. September 2008)

Taz66 schrieb:


> Willste ne Einfache Antwort ?
> 
> Hau das Vista runter und mach dir XP drauf
> 
> ...




oder noch besser mach dass alte opa XP weg und mach dass neue Frische Vista drauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nudinn (19. September 2008)

vielleicht ist noch irgendeine firewall aktiv, ich nutze auch vista und es läuft alles prima, manchmal liegt es nur am user...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fabi_an (19. September 2008)

Ich benutze auch Vista und zur Zeit ist mein einiziges Problem,
dass ich nicht gleichzeitig ingame sein und in TS reden kann.

Kennt das Problem jemand?


----------



## sno0zy (19. September 2008)

Fabi_an schrieb:


> Ich benutze auch Vista und zur Zeit ist mein einiziges Problem,
> dass ich nicht gleichzeitig ingame sein und in TS reden kann.
> 
> Kennt das Problem jemand?



ne, seitdem ich WAR spiele, war ich nich mehr aufm ts wo meine ganzen wow freunde zocken xD
aber ich teste das mal demnächst ^^


----------



## Checaz (19. September 2008)

Hi,

also ich nutze auch Vista(64) und WAR+ TS funzt problemlos. Wieso sollte auch WAR nicht unter Vista laufen...


----------



## Donhernando (19. September 2008)

ich nutze vista 64 bit und hab keinerlei probleme


----------



## A3junA (19. September 2008)

Wie ist dies eigentlich, ich habe die Pre-Order-Box mit den 2 Bonus-Gegenständen,
jedoch habe ich nicht an der Open-Beta teil genommen,
kann ich nun die Codes verwenden bzw. wo kann ich diese eingeben ?

Habe nur das Feld für den CD-Key gefunden....

Besten Dank i.v.


----------



## Sherazard (19. September 2008)

So sieht mein War-Patcher aus, ist das den nun der richtige ? .... ich meine Login/PW sehe ich leider nirgents




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MFG
Sherazard

PS: leider kommt dieser immer wieder und patcht immer wieder die gleichen dateien, da kann doch was nicht stimmen oder ?


----------



## Dominian (19. September 2008)

Vista Flamer sind genau die Leute, die vor 6 Jahren XP geflamed haben, weil 2000 ja soooooo toll war.

Ich nutze seit monaten Vista und bruach die XP Installation nur für alte 16bit andwendungen (also nie), oder wenn mich die Nostalgie packt und ich ein Starforce geschütztes Spiel spielen möchte.

In Kombination mit guter Hardware ist Vista super. "LEAVE VISTA ALONE ! I'M SERIOUS! " 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Problem liegt nicht bei Vista. Check ma deine Portfreigabe und Firewall Einstellungen für die Applikation.


----------



## Canossaa (19. September 2008)

> Vista Flamer sind genau die Leute, die vor 6 Jahren XP geflamed haben, weil 2000 ja soooooo toll war.
> 
> Ich nutze seit monaten Vista und bruach die XP Installation nur für alte 16bit andwendungen (also nie), oder wenn mich die Nostalgie packt und ich ein Starforce geschütztes Spiel spielen möchte.
> 
> ...



genau so seh ich das auch. vista rockt ! hab seit monaten nich ein problem gehabt und ich glaube wenn das an vista liegen würde hätten noch paar 1000 leute mehr das problem ;>


----------



## Tumasz (19. September 2008)

dumme frage..

Kennst du Google ?

Wen nicht gib oben in der weißen leiste deines inet explorers www.google.de ein dan haste eine seite mit einem eingabefeld dort gibst du dein problem an.

Dan zeigt dir google evtl direkt nen link wo jemand schon dein problem hat oder must halt bischen suchen.

Falls das alles nicht Funktioniert frag Hier bzw den : Vista Allzweckhelfer


----------



## everblue (19. September 2008)

Überprüft mal eure Hardware, Treiber, Vista Updates und *vorallem eure eigene Fähigkeit*, schiebt nich immer alles auf Vista oder War, denn es gibt Millionen bei denen Vista einwandfrei läuft.

Erfüllt die Mindestanforderungen von Vista und haltet es aktuell.

Wenn ihr Probleme habt mit Vista wendet euch an Microsoft, und jammert nicht ständig im Buffed Forum rum ala "Vista oh Gott", denkt dran ihr seid alle abhängig von Vista, XP wird nicht mehr lange unterstüzt.

Ist momentan genau das gleiche als XP rauskam, da schrieb auch jeder beim kleinsten Problem "Hau XP runter mach wieder Win XX drauf"....und heute redet kein Mensch mehr über den XP vorgänger..tja leute so ist das leben.

Werdet etwas eigenständiger und wendet euch nicht immer ans buffed Forum, auch wenn ihr mit WoW aufgewachsen seid und euch immer wer bei Buffed helfen konnte.

Irgendwann kommt einer von der Buffed-Generation an und fragt wie man das mit der Biene und der Blume macht oO.

Klar, die Menschen mögen mehr das Gewohnte aber irgendwann muss man einen neuen Weg gehen.

Jungs und Mädels traut euch mal selbständig euer Problem zu lösen...ich glaube an euch und die junge Generation.

MFG 
everblue


----------



## DocFloppy (19. September 2008)

Vista funktioniert allerbestens. Wenn man es durch eigenes Verschulden nicht vergeigt.

Gibt ja so einige "Tools" im Netz die diverse Funktionen abschalten um 0,25% mehr Perfomance rauszuholen und solche Geschichten.

Und das Ende vom Lied,... Vista läd keine Updates mehr, oder Programme gehn net mehr oder oder oder.

Kann mich noch erinnern das bis vor dem Start von Vista sich auch noch unzählige Leute äußerten das man sich doch am allerbesten Windows98 draufziehn soll statt das blöde XP........ naja, nu is Vista eben dran.

Hatte jedenfalls keine Probleme mit der Installation unter Vista und kann wunderprächtig zocken.


----------



## A2E-DoubleH (19. September 2008)

vista und war passt wie arsch auf eimer..und ts is die zeitung dabei...NOPROB.....und richtig, die richtige hardware und vista is TOP...ab und zu halt ma platt machen wegen zugemüllt..aber das prob hat jedes os


----------



## Schubii (19. September 2008)

Vista 64 bit, funzt supa, flüssig, keine abstürze, perfekt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tragisch (19. September 2008)

Fabi_an schrieb:


> Ich benutze auch Vista und zur Zeit ist mein einiziges Problem,
> dass ich nicht gleichzeitig ingame sein und in TS reden kann.
> 
> Kennt das Problem jemand?



starte TS nich übers icon sondern über Programme im Adminmodus, sprich rechtsklick bei Programme auf TS und als Administrator ausführen dann klappt das auch mit den TS Hotkeys.


----------



## Sankero (19. September 2008)

Milten^^ schrieb:


> ich habe das prob das immer wenn ich war starte die meldung kommt: die anwendung konnte nicht gestartet werden weil
> d3dx9_34.dll nicht gefunden wurde.




Das Problem hatte ich auch und ich möchte hier an dieser Stelle mal allen für eure hilfreichen Posts danken. Nach 10 min. Forum lesen war alles in Butter. Auf in die Schlacht!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thraldorin (19. September 2008)

Schubii schrieb:


> Vista 64 bit, funzt supa, flüssig, keine abstürze, perfekt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Naja, so astrein wie manche es hier schreiben, läuft Vista nicht. Seid ich meinen 
neuen Rechner (Juni08) habe, ärgere ich mich mit dem nvidiatreiber herum.

Hab 3x Geforce 8800 GTX im 3fach SLI drin und ständig (in absolut unregelmäßigen Zeiten)
stürzt der Anzeigetreiber ab und stellt sich danach, dank Vista wieder selbständig her. Nützt
allerdings nichts, da ein 3D Spiel danach abstürzt und man den Rechner immer neu starten
muß. 

Ihr glaubt gar nicht wie viel ich zu dem Problem gegoogelt habe und es gibt massig Leute die
das gleiche Problem haben. Eine Lösung gibt es im Moment nicht. Selbst die angeblichen
verschiedenen Treiberversionen funktionieren nicht. Der neuste BETA-TREIBER von NVIDIA
hat das Problem auch nicht gelöst. Bleibt nur abzuwarten, das Nvidia das irgendwann mal schafft.
Vor dem neuen BETA-Treiber gabs ja zusätzlich BLUESCREENS aufgrund Grafiktreiberprobleme
auf meinem Rechner, allerdings hat sich das bis jetzt erledigt.

Also lange Rede kurzer Sinn..so perfekt wie einige hier Vista verkaufen wollen, ist es noch nicht.
Es gibt noch massig Probleme mit Treiberverträglichkeiten.


----------



## Pat Stone (19. September 2008)

Eldasan schrieb:


> Also als Vista User bin ich Einiges gewohnt... starte den WAR Patch client als admin! aber nach einiger zeit kommt immer patch client arbeitet nicht...und dann stürtzt es ab - nix lädt runter.. was mache ich bzw. vista falsch...bitte helft mir.



Wenn die Netzwerkverbindung fehlschlägt, bietet Vista dir an das Problem zu untersuchen. Nimm das Angebot an & lass Vista mal ein paar Minuten herumwerkeln. Bei mir hat es vorhin geholfen, als mein LAN1 Adapter während WAR anfing herumzuspinnen. Zusätzlich habe ich dann nochmal das neueste Chipsatzpaket ( in meinem Fall nForce-Treiber ) von Nvidia installiert & seitdem läuft wieder alles.


----------



## Aldaria (19. September 2008)

Thraldorin schrieb:


> (in absolut unregelmäßigen Zeiten)
> stürzt der Anzeigetreiber ab und stellt sich danach, dank Vista wieder selbständig her. Nützt
> allerdings nichts, da ein 3D Spiel danach abstürzt und man den Rechner immer neu starten
> muß.



Hehe, selbes Problem hier. Aber das liegt nicht an Vista, das Problem liegt an den Treibern von NVidia. Und alle die Probleme mit Vista haben, haben einfach nicht die Hardware dazu.


----------



## Pat Stone (19. September 2008)

Thraldorin schrieb:


> Also lange Rede kurzer Sinn..so perfekt wie einige hier Vista verkaufen wollen, ist es noch nicht.
> Es gibt noch massig Probleme mit Treiberverträglichkeiten.



Das Problem liegt dann aber nicht immer bei Microsoft, sondern gelegentlich auch mal beim Hardwarehersteller. Nvidia schafft es z.B. seit 2 Jahren nicht, dass ab den 88er Karten unter XP die Auflösungsskalierung per Treiber bei allen funktioniert. Egal ob 640*480 oder 1280*1024, auf einem Widescreen Monitor wird alles auf 16:10 aufgebläht ohne auf die tatsächlich ausgewählte Auflösung Rücksicht zu nehmen. Unter Vista wiederum läuft alles einwandfrei  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cirdaan (19. September 2008)

everblue schrieb:


> Wenn ihr Probleme habt mit Vista wendet euch an Microsoft, und jammert nicht ständig im Buffed Forum rum ala "Vista oh Gott", denkt dran ihr seid alle abhängig von Vista, XP wird nicht mehr lange unterstüzt.



8. April 2014 ... wenn das nicht lange ist weiß ich auch nicht ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

PC Welt 
15.05.2008
Derzeit gibt Microsoft als Endtermin für die Unterstützung von Windows XP den 8. April 2014 an. Nach dem derzeitigen Stand wird Microsoft also mindestens 13 Jahre nach Veröffentlichung von Windows XP auch eine Unterstützung für das Betriebssystem anbieten. Derweil wird der Windows-Vista-Nachfolger Windows 7 schon erschienen sein und wiederum dessen Nachfolger sich bereits in der Entwicklung befinden.

MacOS is for working
Linux is for networking
Windows is for Solitaire


----------



## Bassterw (19. September 2008)

Also zu meinem gestrigen Nachmittag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hab als erstes natürlich versucht die Ports weiterzuleiten. Das Ganze hat nichts gebracht.
Dann bin ich auf die Idee gekommen mal alle Ports (UDP,TCP) von 1-9999 freizuschalten
um zu schauen, ob es dann funktioniert. Warum ich da nicht früher drauf gekommen bin...
Fragt mich nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber es funktioniert nun^^
Zudem hab ich dann noch am späten Abend ne Email von GOA bekommen, die mir sagt ich 
soll folgende Ports für WAR freigeben:

TCP-Ports:
- 6881 bis 6889
- 8040 bis 8049
- 10622

UDP-Ports:
- 1024 bis 65535

mfG Basster


----------



## Magradesh (19. September 2008)

Huhu wenn ich Warhammer ENDLICH mal starten will bekomme ich folgende Fehlermeldung:

Die Anwendung konnte nicht gestartet werden, weil d3dx9_34.dll nicht gefunden wurde. Neuinstallation der Anwendung könnte das Problem beheben.

Hat das jemand ne Idee? Neuinstallieren wäre total bescheuert, vor allem dan wieder den Patch ziehen -.-


----------



## Sempai02 (19. September 2008)

Ich versuche es gerade, WAR auf dem abgesicherten Modus zu installieren, da es auf dem normalen Modus nicht geht. Mal schauen, ob es bis heute Mittag funktioniert. -.-


----------



## fowl (19. September 2008)

wie siehts den jetzt allgemein aus mit registrierung problemen etc....

würd gerne warten bis das ganze einiger maßen gut abläuft?


----------



## Sankero (19. September 2008)

fowl schrieb:


> wie siehts den jetzt allgemein aus mit registrierung problemen etc....
> 
> würd gerne warten bis das ganze einiger maßen gut abläuft?




Also mein Kumpel und ich haben uns gestern abend registriert und hatten keine probleme. Die Bestätigungen per mail waren innerhalb von 5 min. da.


----------



## Bunkerzwergl (19. September 2008)

Guten Morgen zusammen...

Ich habe ein Problem bei dem meine PC Kenntnisse nicht ausreichen.

Habe mir gestern WaR geholt, installiert, regiestriert alles super.. auch den neuen Patch runtergeladen.

So... als ich dann das Spiel starten wollte kam die Fehlermeldung "Programm kann nicht ausgeführt werd, weil d3dx9_34.dll
nicht gefunden wurde. Evtl kann eine Neuinstallation des Spieles das Problem beheben."

Hat es was mit DirectX 9 zu tun?

Ich bitte um fachmännische Antworten. Danke...

Gruß Zwergl


----------



## Gerbalin (19. September 2008)

Bunkerzwergl schrieb:


> Guten Morgen zusammen...
> 
> Ich habe ein Problem bei dem meine PC Kenntnisse nicht ausreichen.
> 
> ...



Richtig bitte Direct X mal updaten, notfalls einfach in google eingeben da findest schon das richtige  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Disasterio (19. September 2008)

Hmm hier hat sogar wer gestern den link gepostet, aber sufu benutzen geht ja nicht...


----------



## Bunkerzwergl (19. September 2008)

Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## myxir21 (19. September 2008)

Sollte evt auch über die Microsoft Updatefunktion von Windows gehen.

Auf der CD von Warhammer ist glaub die aktuelle Version auch enthalten


----------



## Disasterio (19. September 2008)

Jo entweder directx über Cd installen oder hier mal Downoad Link suchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Telokat (19. September 2008)

Magradesh schrieb:


> Huhu wenn ich Warhammer ENDLICH mal starten will bekomme ich folgende Fehlermeldung:
> 
> Die Anwendung konnte nicht gestartet werden, weil d3dx9_34.dll nicht gefunden wurde. Neuinstallation der Anwendung könnte das Problem beheben.
> 
> Hat das jemand ne Idee? Neuinstallieren wäre total bescheuert, vor allem dan wieder den Patch ziehen -.-



Klingt für mich so, als ob DirectX 9 nicht oder nicht richtig installiert ist.


----------



## Crino (19. September 2008)

hi hat schon jemand eine problemlösung für den schwarzen bildschirm gefunden direct x habe ich schon neu rauf gemacht, bei mir kommt es dann auch noch dazu das ich plötzlich ohne ersichtlichen grund oder fehlermeldung aus dem spiel auf den desktop zurück geworfen werden und ich das soiel dann neu starten muss.


----------



## Bullet_fm_Valentine (19. September 2008)

Magradesh schrieb:


> Huhu wenn ich Warhammer ENDLICH mal starten will bekomme ich folgende Fehlermeldung:
> 
> Die Anwendung konnte nicht gestartet werden, weil d3dx9_34.dll nicht gefunden wurde. Neuinstallation der Anwendung könnte das Problem beheben.
> 
> Hat das jemand ne Idee? Neuinstallieren wäre total bescheuert, vor allem dan wieder den Patch ziehen -.-




installier ma einfach das direct x von der war cd 1 dann funzt es... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asca76 (19. September 2008)

Hallo ich habe folgendes Problem, wenn ich nach dem patchen spielen drücke bekomme ich einen Blackscreen und danach folgende Meldung:

Warhammer Online: Age of Reckoning hat ein Problem festgestellt und muss beendet werden.

Ich habe die neusten Grafiktreiber und das neuste Directx installiert und mein Pc hat auch die Mindestanforderungen. 
Die Dateien habe ich bestimmt schon 50 mal überprüfen lassen.

Weis jemand was ich noch versuchen könnte?

Ich bedanke mich schon einmal im vorrasus..

Asca


----------



## Taxusium (19. September 2008)

gelöscht !


----------



## Taxusium (19. September 2008)

Guten Morgen liebe WAR Fangemeinde . . 

Ich habe angeblich mein Passwort vergessen (da es nicht angenommen wird) .. ändern kann ich es nicht, da auf der war site nicht möglich .... den CD KEY kann ich also auch nicht eingeben .. also auch nichts patchen .. und wenn ich das hier alles noch so lese .. eieiei .. ich glaub ich kauf mir mal ne Stange Zigaretten fürs WE  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hat vll. jemand einen Tip für mich ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wäre halt schön wenn das Spiel und die HP mal so gut laufen würden wie die PR von den Jungs und Mädels . . .


----------



## heyhey (19. September 2008)

heyho

Habe folgendes Problem wenn ich auf meinem Laptop War starten möchte bekomme ich stendig eine Fehlermeldung: Patch fehlerhaft:
Mindestens eine datei konntenicht empfangen werden. Bitte versuche es nacheiner kurzen wartezeit erneut.


kp was ich da tun soll 
lg


----------



## travisbarker (19. September 2008)

Hallo!

Wollte mal gern wissen wer noch solch Probleme hat das er alle 15 Minuten vom Server fliegt? Bin seid der OB dabei und heut erst passiert mir das ich so ca. alle 15 Minuten vom Server fliege! Ich hab auch so schon alles überprüft und meine Leitung ist Stabil daher die Frage ob es gerade an den Servern liegt oder evtl. nur an dem ( Middenland), da spiele ich

Grüße Travis


----------



## Nulpin (19. September 2008)

travisbarker schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Wollte mal gern wissen wer noch solch Probleme hat das er alle 15 Minuten vom Server fliegt? Bin seid der OB dabei und heut erst passiert mir das ich so ca. alle 15 Minuten vom Server fliege! Ich hab auch so schon alles überprüft und meine Leitung ist Stabil daher die Frage ob es gerade an den Servern liegt oder evtl. nur an dem ( Middenland), da spiele ich
> 
> Grüße Travis



Kann an vielem liegen.

Würde einfach mal den patch abwarten der jetzt kommt und dann nochmal schauen.


----------



## Valian (19. September 2008)

Ich glaub das is immo generell!
Spiele auf Carroburg und wenn ich in gewisse Gebiete wechsle oder durch ein Gebiet laufe stürzt bei mir der Client auch ab. Ich denk mal das wird demnächst gefixt.

Mfg
Valian


----------



## Dentus (19. September 2008)

Mag vieleicht daran liegen das in 5 Minuten die Server runterfahren zum patchen


----------



## travisbarker (19. September 2008)

Mhm....ich könnte ja noch erwähnen das ich beim letzten Patch auch kurz davor gespielt habe und da lief noch alles stabil auch als die ingame Meldung  kommt das in 15 Minuten die Server herunter gefahren werden aber bevor das hier alles ausartet warte ich bis nach'm Patch und sehe dann was passiert und meld mich dann halt wieder

Mfg Travis


----------



## Lilith Twilight (19. September 2008)

Thraldorin schrieb:


> Hab 3x Geforce 8800 GTX im 3fach SLI drin und ständig (in absolut unregelmäßigen Zeiten)
> stürzt der Anzeigetreiber ab und stellt sich danach, dank Vista wieder selbständig her. Nützt
> allerdings nichts, da ein 3D Spiel danach abstürzt und man den Rechner immer neu starten
> muß.



Das Problem hat mit Vista genau 0,nix zu tun. Dasselbe Problem tritt auch auf XP Rechner auf. Der Treiber wird auch nicht von Vista wiederhergestellt, sondern von der VPU Recovery-Funktion die Nvidia bzw. ATI in ihre Treiber seit einigen Jahren einbauen.

Das Problem gibt es nun schon seit einigen Jahren, aber werde Nvidia noch ATI waren bis heute in der Lage es zu lösen.

Google mal nach dem "Infinite Loop" Problem bei Grafikarten. Oder kuck mal hier z.B.:

http://www.repairyourpcnow.com/resources/a...ng.php#comments

Hab das Problem auch mit meinem neuen Rechner, leider hat bis jetzt keiner der Lösungsansätze gewirkt, die dort beschreiben sind.

Also nicht erstmal, ohne zu wissen von was man redet, das Problem auf Vista schieben...


----------



## Spaceflyer (19. September 2008)

Ich habe das Problem, das mir war immer wieder abstürtzt. teilweise mehrfach hinter einander. hab den drieckt x neu installiert (den von war) und mein grakatreiber neu gemacht. 

vlt. kann mir einer bei diesem Problem helfen.

stats meines rechners

x2 54oo+
2gb ram
ati hd3850

damit ihr die stats meines rechners wisst. spiele im mom nicht auf höchster stufe obwohl ich es eigentlich könnte. wo liegt mein fehler?


----------



## KenosDark (19. September 2008)

Mehr ram, hab heute nen Riegel bekommen und WAR lies sich ohne Probs spielen


----------



## Tulio71 (19. September 2008)

Also ich spiele auch auf Carroburg und bin seit Headstart nicht einmal vom Server geflogen und war bin in den T4 Gebieten aller Ordnungs-Völker (aller 3 Rassen).

Also ich weiß nicht, ob das jetzt wirklich am Spiel liegt. Ich hab gestern 16 Stunden nonstop T27T3 PQs gegrindet ohne Mucker.


----------



## Schnavid (19. September 2008)

@ TE

Hatte das gestern Abend (20-22 Uhr Uhr) das gleiche Problem! Davor und danach gings wieder. Es muss einfach an den Server liegen, aber das wird bestimmt im Laufe der Zeit gefixxt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mitsu (19. September 2008)

Also ich bin nu 23 und hatte noch garkeinen Server disconnect oder sonst  etwas.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Weiss nich.. entwerder hab ich Glück oder ihr spielt nur auf zu vollen Servern^.^ Ich spiele auf Egrimm (rvr/rp)


----------



## Juppstein (19. September 2008)

Bassterw schrieb:


> Dann bin ich auf die Idee gekommen mal alle Ports (UDP,TCP) von 1-9999 freizuschalten



Dann kannst du die Firewall auch gleich wegschmeissen und dir schon mal die Installations CDs für dein Windows bereitlegen . Du hast damit alles auf deinem Netz fürs Internet frei zugänglich gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Von wegen den Ports die dir GOA angegeben: Interessant. Obwohl ich bei mir keinen einzigen Port dediziert für WAR geöffnet habe, funktioniert es hier trotzdem. Aber solange es bei dir mit diesen Angaben geht, is ja auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## wolla123 (19. September 2008)

glockenturm11 schrieb:


> Hier gibts ne Megathread zu diesem problem, inklusive Developer feedback.
> 
> Scheint so, als als ob man mehr Ports öffnen müsste, D
> die Firewalleinstellungen prüfen ODER es liegt an eurem Internet Service Provider (traffic prioritizing)
> ...



hab das problem auch...soweit erfülle ich die vorraussetzung bisauf meine grafikkarte... ich hab ne ati radeon 9200...auf der verpackung steht es für mich so verständlich da, das es erst ab 9500 und höher funktioniert...könnte das mein problem sein? oder spielt hier jmd mit ne 9200 serie problemfrei?
würde mich um rückmeldung freuen danke.....


----------



## armin82 (19. September 2008)

Hallo,


ich hab mir gleich gestern das spiel gekauft,installiert,konto erstellt und registriet.

So,komm aber nicht in das spiel.Ich gebe mein passwort ein,aber es klappt nicht.
Da steht den nur das die Identifizierung fehlgeschlagen ist.
hab auch schon auf der seite nachgeschaut,ob ich da irgentwo meinen account verwalten kann(kann ja sein das ich in aller aufregung ausversehen ein rechtschreibfehler in das passwort reingeknallt hab).
Aber fehlanzeige.jetzt weiss ich nicht mehr weiter...

Wäre nett wenn ihr ein paar lösungsvorschläge hättet.

gruß Armin


----------



## Bulk (19. September 2008)

Alle emails erhalten das Account + Key erfolgreich registriert sind?


----------



## Galadith (19. September 2008)

Bulk schrieb:


> Alle emails erhalten das Account + Key erfolgreich registriert sind?



Auf Deutsch:

Guck in deinem E-Mail Postfach!


----------



## Disasterio (19. September 2008)

Email schon gerkriegt?


----------



## Bulk (19. September 2008)

Galadith schrieb:


> Auf Deutsch:
> 
> Guck in deinem E-Mail Postfach!



nen bissl Eigenständigkeit darf ja man noch erwarten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mage08 (19. September 2008)

Hi ich hab das selbe problem ich kann mich einfach nicht anmelden 
auf der internetseite finde ich auch kein portal zu account verwaltung oder sowas.
Und in der email steht nur loginname und der nickname, hilft mir auch nicht weiter





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bulk (19. September 2008)

loginname und pw sollten doch reichen zum spiel starten!


----------



## armin82 (19. September 2008)

e-mail hab ich bekommen.gestern schon: bitte bestätigt eure registrierung.hab ich gemacht.
danach bekam ich ein mail mit betreff: willkommen bei WAR.




So und was soll ich da jetzt noch machen.uneigenständig bin ich auch nicht hätt ja auch da angerufen bloß gibt es keine nummer für den technischen support.



gruß armin


----------



## Mage08 (19. September 2008)

Ich habe gerade mal ein hilfeformular auf der internetseite ausgefüllt
mal schauen ob sie zurückschreiben


----------



## Gartarus (19. September 2008)

armin82 schrieb:


> e-mail hab ich bekommen.gestern schon: bitte bestätigt eure registrierung.hab ich gemacht.
> danach bekam ich ein mail mit betreff: willkommen bei WAR.
> 
> 
> ...


Genau das gleich Problem hab ich auch alsoe irgendwie haben die da ganz schön mist gebaut


----------



## Mage08 (19. September 2008)

Wie kommt man den überhaupt auf die account verwaltung ?
auf der internetseite ist zwar oben links so ein graues feld mit eingabefeldern aber ich kann dort nichts eingeben oder anklicken


----------



## Bulk (19. September 2008)

Mage08 schrieb:


> Wie kommt man den überhaupt auf die account verwaltung ?
> auf der internetseite ist zwar oben links so ein graues feld mit eingabefeldern aber ich kann dort nichts eingeben oder anklicken


 
momentan deaktiviert


http://www.war-europe.com/#/activation/?lang=de für die Keys !!


----------



## Andru-MIC (19. September 2008)

Ihr müst den cd key auch noch registrieren da mit ir einlocen könnt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aliesha (19. September 2008)

> Genau das gleich Problem hab ich auch alsoe irgendwie haben die da ganz schön mist gebaut



Es ist kaum zu glauben wieso sollen die Mist gebaut haben nur weil du es nicht schafst zu lesen und deinen Key zu Registrieren  ... oh man oh man


----------



## Gartarus (19. September 2008)

Aliesha schrieb:


> Es ist kaum zu glauben wieso sollen die Mist gebaut haben nur weil du es nicht schafst zu lesen und deinen Key zu Registrieren  ... oh man oh man



Key ist regstriet Email ist bestätigt, Authentifizierung schlägt fehl.


----------



## Leahana (19. September 2008)

armin82 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> ich hab mir gleich gestern das spiel gekauft,installiert,konto erstellt und registriet.
> ...




Auf der offiziellen webseite können alle News gelesen werden. 
Wenn Du einen Account hast, einfach auf Code (auf der linken Seite drauf klicken) 
Formular ausfüllen, warten bis die Bestätigungs email kommt, versuchen ins spiel einzuloggen, wenn es noch nicht geht 5 Minuten später nochmal versuchen.

Zum rest, wer schreibt da ist was mist, sollte einfach mal auf die Offizielle Webseite gehen und sich vorher informieren, bevor er sowas von sich gibt!


----------



## Gartarus (19. September 2008)

Also nochmal
-Key ist regstriert
-E-mail hab ich bekommen (ist auch bestätigt das mein Konto existiert)
-WAR ist installiert
-Wenn ich einlogge kommt authentifizierung ist fehlgeschlagen

Wenn mir jemand helfen kann, wäre ich sehr verbunden. Kann sein das ich da irgendwas falsch mach wenn ja sagt es mir.


----------



## Grodmon (19. September 2008)

also habe mir  war gestern kauft woltle also die patch runterladen da steht login und pw laso gebe ichs  ein udn fehlgeschlagen ahb mal auf der webiste gschaut is des bei mir auch grau man wie lang is des noch grau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bulk (19. September 2008)

Also hier nochmal ...


*Das graue Fenster wird grau bleiben und ist NICHT ausschlaggebend!*

1. Button *Registrieren* alles eingeben
2. Auf email warten das Registration erfolgreich war
2. Button *Code* alles korrekt eingeben
3. Auf email warten das Keyregistration erfolgreich war
4. WAR starten, Login + Passwort eingeben
5. Patchen und los gehts


----------



## Toshina (19. September 2008)

habe dasselbe Problem - und es ist wohl offensichtlich, dass weder die community hier noch GOA Wert auf neue Spieler legt, so wie ihr hier Leute die Fragen haben o. Hilfe suchen anpöbelt.

ja- wir sind schlau genug ein Spiel zu installieren - die entsprechenden Felder richtig auszufüllen - eine mail zu erhalten - und zu bestätigen und auch einen CD-Key einzugeben.

ES LIEGT NICHT IMMER AN UNS 

vorallem wenn "wir" solche massen sind wie hier...

Keine Ahnung wo der Fehler ist aber eben ausnahmsweise nicht bei uns.

Aber falls doch jemand ne sinnvolle - hilfreiche - sogar erfolgversprechende Lösung hat - bittesehr.

schöne Grüße noch an WAR


----------



## Krappel (19. September 2008)

Hallo kann mich anschließen habe auch das problem seit gestern mit dem einloggen und auch alles korreckt gemacht schon email an den support geschickt antwort habe ich erhalten und schaun nach wenn ich mich ncohmal melde das was ich auch tat nun warte ich auf die nächste antwort vom support. Komisch das es soviele spieler gibt bei denern das nicht richtig funktioniert.Obwohl alles punkt für punkt richtig gemacht ist.


----------



## armin82 (19. September 2008)

Gartarus schrieb:


> Also nochmal
> -Key ist regstriert
> -E-mail hab ich bekommen (ist auch bestätigt das mein Konto existiert)
> -WAR ist installiert
> ...





Genau das ist mein problem!
und ob ich 5min warte oder mittlerweile schon 24 std. interessiert ne eierpfeile...
identifizierung schlägt fehl.

also wen noch jemand einen guten tip hat,bitte posten.


gruß armin


----------



## Bratiboy (19. September 2008)

sry hab den threat nicht mehr gefunden -.- wer ändert da auch den namen ... hab ne 6700 xl


----------



## Favorit (19. September 2008)

http://zip.4chan.org/v/src/1221831517951.jpg

Sehr einfallsreich, ich lach mich schlapp!


----------



## Enrico300 (19. September 2008)

Hi, ich habe mal ne frage wenn ich War starte und zur Lizensvereinbarung komme und bestätige werde ich kurz darauf rausgeschmissen.
Kann mir da jemand helfen??

lg.


----------



## Bulk (19. September 2008)

Firewall?


----------



## Philipp23 (19. September 2008)

zjo da bist du wohl der einzige. Link funzt ned  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## simoni (19. September 2008)

Du musst auf Annehmen drücken, nich auf Ablehnen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rem (19. September 2008)

nicht auf "Ablehnen" klicken.. scnr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edith meint: mist WAR einer schneller


----------



## Bulk (19. September 2008)

simoni schrieb:


> Du musst auf Annehmen drücken, nich auf Ablehnen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Loooool sensationell ............  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gart (19. September 2008)

huhu,
war ruckelt bei mir sehr in belebteren städten, aber auch so bisel wenn ich mich zu schnell dreh.

amd 3500+
2,21ghz
2gb ram
geforce 7600
kann auch crysis auf halbmittel/halb schlecht spielen

liebt das gelagge jetzt an denen ihren servern, oder an meinem pc. (wlan schlies ich aus da ich ein des zurzeit besten hab^^kp wie das heist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

hoffe auf antwort
mfg gart

wow konnt ich au ohne gelagge spielen, ebenso hdro/gw oblivion... xD


----------



## Bulk (19. September 2008)

gart schrieb:


> huhu,
> war ruckelt bei mir sehr in belebteren städten, aber auch so bisel wenn ich mich zu schnell dreh.
> 
> amd 3500+
> ...



http://www.yougamers.com/gameometer/10275/

probier das mal


----------



## ersoichso (19. September 2008)

gart schrieb:


> huhu,
> war ruckelt bei mir sehr in belebteren städten, aber auch so bisel wenn ich mich zu schnell dreh.
> 
> amd 3500+
> ...



ich hatte einen 2.4 pentium
mit 3,5gb ram und auch eine 7600

rate aber auf 4gb und einen duall chip cpu
habe mir das selber zugelegt und kanns nur empfehlen


----------



## Tyrant007 (19. September 2008)

Zitat PC Games Hardware:

"Sehr wichtig für ein ruckelfreies Spiel ist der Prozessor. Unser Core 2 Duo X6800 bewältigt diese Aufgabe recht gut, doch sobald wir einen Kern abschalten, sinkt die durchschnittlich Fps-Rate von 50 auf 43 Fps. Zudem läuft Warhammer Online nicht mehr flüssig, ständige Ruckler stören den Spielspaß. Ein Zweikernprozessor ist für das Spiel also zwingend erforderlich."

Quelle: http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,658916/N...ckoning_Teil_1/

p.s.: gibt 3 Teile zu dem Test - ist empfehlenswert  

EDIT: laut einer BETA buffed Show - wo es ums Tunging ging - nutzt WAR nicht mehr als 2 GB Arbeitsspeicher. Ein Quadcore wird auch nicht unterstützt - PCGH testete das Spiel mit einem 4 Kern Prozessor, schaltete 2 von 4 Kernen ab und die FPS blieben die gleichen.

cya 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Katzendruide (19. September 2008)

So hab jetzt alles geschafft.
Installiert,Konto,Cd Key,Patch
nur jetzt kommt wenn ich spielen will 

                Critical Error
                An Error occurred -- Warhammer will now terminate.

Was ist das für ein Problem?Wie kann ich es lösen?Habt ihr das auch? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schnavid (19. September 2008)

Hey,

also hab über die SuFu nix gefunden.

Ich hänge bereits geschlagene 25 Minuten im WAR Ladebildschirm fest...Also in dem letzten Ladebildschirm im Spiel.
Wenn ich dann mal drinne bin, stockt es gelegentlich und stürzt häufiger ab.
Allerdings kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass am System liegt, da Leute mit schlechteren PCs keine vergleichbaren Probleme haben.

System:
AMD X2 5600+
2 GB Ram
8800GTS
Spiel auf einer externen Festplatte installiert (aber noch nie Probleme gehabt)

Jemand ähnliche Probleme oder Ideen?


EDIT//
Grade wieder abgeschmiert, in einer ziemlich leeren Gegend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Valian (19. September 2008)

Laaaaangweilig

Thema hatten wir schon zigtausend Mal. SuFu ftw


----------



## Favorit (19. September 2008)

Schade, eben gings noch. Zeigte irgend so nen tollen AB Verschnitt direkt aus dem Spiel, daneben die AB Karte. Frag mich ob der Rest auch so dreist geklaut wurde?


----------



## loctusinthehood (19. September 2008)

hallo 
ich habe ein großes prob ich habe warhammer 3 mal neu installiert und gepatcht ohne probs und bekomme immer wieder nach dem patchen (also wenn ich auf spielen klicke) die meldung "AN erro occurred -- Warhammer will now terminate" weiß einer ne lösung für dieses shit prob?^^ will zocken^^ wer sehr froh wenn jmd antwortet^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arben (19. September 2008)

Nix besseres zu tun als im WAR Forum rumzutrollen?


----------



## loctusinthehood (19. September 2008)

jo hab das prob au hab aber leider keine lösung-.-


----------



## ÆbämÆ (19. September 2008)

Arben schrieb:


> Nix besseres zu tun als im WAR Forum rumzutrollen?



jo der typ gibt nur negatives von sich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ohne große argumente 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 denke er hat zuviel freetime damit er dauernt alle seiten bei google über warhammer nachschauen kann, um etwas zum flamen zu finden^^


----------



## Fimbul! (19. September 2008)

Jo voll krass, WoW hat BG´s erfunden wo es 2 Seiten und nen Fluss in der Mitte gibt. Krasse Sache!


----------



## el comerciante (19. September 2008)

Favorit schrieb:


> http://zip.4chan.org/v/src/1221831517951.jpg
> 
> Sehr einfallsreich, ich lach mich schlapp!



Dummer Mist. Wenn Mythic bei WoW klauen sollte dann Pve.


----------



## Tic0 (19. September 2008)

Es ist so heftig, ich hab grad den Ork von WoW und den aus WAR verglichen und
was musste ich feststellen? Die sind ja beide Grün - ich meine *WTF!*


----------



## hoppus91 (19. September 2008)

AB verschnitt....
bei der aussage kann ich ja wieder ausrasten^^
ey du, ich hab letztens son AB video gesehen neben das ne battlefield map geschnitten wurde...
ich frag mich ob WOW genauso dreist bei allen spielen klaut, oder ob manche spielmachanismen einfach in allen spielen sinn machen.
ich liebe es wenn leute nicht nachdenken bevor sie was schreiben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thedynamike (19. September 2008)

Arben schrieb:


> Nix besseres zu tun als im WAR Forum rumzutrollen?



Nix besseres zu tun als im WAR Forum rumzuflamen?


----------



## Favorit (19. September 2008)

Ich will ja nicht gegen WAR flamen, ich find WAR toll! Ja wirklich! Aber das BG war dem AB zum verwechseln ähnlich. Schade das der Link nicht mehr geht sonst könntet ihr sehen was ich meine. Wirklich nix gegen WAR, aber das ist wohl echt ne dreiste Kopie!


----------



## Tic0 (19. September 2008)

Vorallem - Roooooofel!

Jetzt ging der Link bei mir... aber der Thread ist ja wohl nicht dein ernst oder Favorit?
Also, tut mir ja wirklich leid, aber du hast dich bei jedem, der WAR Spielt bzw das Szenario
kennt sehr blamiert - aber was solls. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die beiden BG´s haben sowas von *NULL* gemeinsam...
Lohnt eigtl. schon garnicht drauf zu reagieren, da es eindeutiges kacknoob loltroll
wowfanboi flamerei ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfG


----------



## Namiriel (19. September 2008)

joa, habe das selbe problem. die Fehlermeldung ist von dem her schlecht, das man keine Anhaltspunkte hat, was falsch ist.


----------



## Loth78 (19. September 2008)

Also ich denke schon, dass es an der externen Platte liegt. Solltest es mal auf der normelen installieren.
Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass die Datenrate über ext. Platten so gut ist.


----------



## Reiji_77 (19. September 2008)

Ja, unbedingt auf die interne Festplatte damit. Externe sind eher zum Lagern von Dateien, aber WAR muss immer auf die Festplatte zugreifen können. Natürlich geht das über USB oder Firewire einiges langsahmer vonstatten als mit z.B. SATAII oder so.


----------



## loctusinthehood (19. September 2008)

jo das ist so ne kacke mich kotzt das voll an wenn ich da net bald ne lösung hab werd ich echt sauer ich hab es schon mit direct X neuinstalieren versucht geht aber leider au net-.-


----------



## Noxiuss (19. September 2008)

Hallo Leute,
habe mir heute Warhammer gekauft und mich schon richtig gefreut es zu spielen ...
aber bei mir taucht folgendes Problem auf:
nachdem die Installation von der 1. CD abgeschlossen ist, wird man ja aufgefordert die 2. CD einzulegen ...
doch sobald ich sie einlege liest er die CD nichtmehr, die Installation wird nicht weitergeführt und der Windwos Explorer unter Windwos Vista hängt sich auf und ich muss das Programm beenden ... somit kann ich WAR nicht installieren x(

Kann mir vllt. jmd. weiterhelfen?


----------



## gart (19. September 2008)

kann man irgendwie darauf hoffen das man auch ohne pc auffrüsten bald lagfrei spielen kann?
(grad erst ne teure ps3 gekauft um vorm ferneh bisel zu moshen ähhhhh zoggn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Favorit (19. September 2008)

Da muss ich dich leider entäuschen Tic0, das ist keine WoW-Fanboy Flamerei. Ich seh das ganze halt objektiv und nicht so wie du aus einem Blickwinkel. Ich habs nicht nötig mich auf die Seite eines Spiels zu stellen, egal ob WAR oder WoW. Das wäre mir dann doch etwas zu nerdig!

Aber da du das Bild ja jetzt gesehen hast siehst du ja was ich gemeint habe, das BG sieht fast aus wie eine 1:1 Kopie des AB!


----------



## Bulk (19. September 2008)

was sagt denn der yougamers Test über deinen PC?


----------



## gart (19. September 2008)

Bulk schrieb:


> was sagt denn der yougamers Test über deinen PC?


oh ja den voll vergessen wegen der pc games artikel ^^


----------



## Arben (19. September 2008)

Danke Favorit, dank dir habe ich erkannt, dass Mythic das Rad nich erfunden hat, das war ja Blizzard...

ROFL

Wenn dir das alles so egal ist, warum musst du dafür ein Thema eröffnen?


----------



## Bulk (19. September 2008)

mach mal und poste Ergebniss (Screen oä)


----------



## Katzendruide (19. September 2008)

Hab das in Sufu gefunden
die Sachen gemacht die ich machen sollte (3 Sachen löschen)
jetzt kommt noch nen anderes Problem kA was zu tun ist und kotzt mich nur noch an 
Das Problem ist jetzt:
Initialization Failed
String table initialization failed.

was ist zu tun?Bitte Hilfe! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ghuld0n (19. September 2008)

Pc neu starten.


----------



## Katzendruide (19. September 2008)

Auch schon getan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ghuld0n (19. September 2008)

Hm. Also als ich die Critical Error Warnung hatte, hat ein einfacher Neustart geholfen - sry.


----------



## Katzendruide (19. September 2008)

Auch bei :
Initialization Failed
String table initialization failed.
?
Habs jetzt nochmal probiert, klappt net -.-


----------



## Tic0 (19. September 2008)

btw
Link einfach so kopieren: http://zip.4chan.org/v/src/1221831517951.jpg dann gehts


----------



## lordnicon (19. September 2008)

habs selbe problem "captcha ungültig"(accounterstellun)   schon probiert wie ein blöder und nichts zu machen der springt von der zusammenfassung immer zurück  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
cookies gelöscht und was nich noch alles ich bekomms nich hin .

bitte bitte I NEEEEEEEEEDHELP 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gart (19. September 2008)

ich bekomms net hochgelande-.-
der sagt wär alles ok un gut


einmal is das bild zugroß dann sagter es wär keine datei dran -.-


----------



## Smeal (19. September 2008)

Manchmal wenn ich von War auf den desktop gehen und wieder zurück hängt sich das bild bei der hälfte auf,allerdings höre ich den sound vom springen wenn ich leerstaste drücke .

hoffe jmd hat hilfe weil iwie doof man will musik umschlaten und muss war neustarten und wieder auf die warteschlangen warten -.-


----------



## Favorit (19. September 2008)

Arben schrieb:


> Danke Favorit, dank dir habe ich erkannt, dass Mythic das Rad nich erfunden hat, das war ja Blizzard...
> 
> ROFL
> 
> Wenn dir das alles so egal ist, warum musst du dafür ein Thema eröffnen?




Was soll mir denn egal sein? Deine Probleme? Ja das hast Recht, die sind mir egal! Was das Rad angeht, das hat Blizzard sicherlich nicht neu erfunden, wohl aber die Map vom Arathibecken die Mythic anscheinend 1:1 kopiert hat! Wobei, muss ja nichts negatives bedeuten. Bestimmt macht es Spaß darauf zu spielen?

Und Tic0, ich hab das schon richtig verstanden. Nur du leider nicht! Es geht mir hier nicht um irgend ein dummes Spielprinzip oder ein Szenario sondern einfach nur um die Karte wie sie auf dem Bild zu sehen ist und wer hier diese offensichtliche starke Ähnlichkeit übersieht muss schon fast blind sein!


----------



## Aliesha (19. September 2008)

2 möglichkeiten hast du 

a: Spiel im Fenstermodus

b: kauf dir ne vernünftige Tastatur wo du den Player drüber steuern kannst


----------



## Arben (19. September 2008)

Manche Menschen müssen einfach zu wenig zu tun haben, wie ich gerade, denn welcher normaldenkende Mensch würde solche Topics eröffnen oder darauf antworten...

Dann sind Mythic halt hinterhältige Diebe, die keine eigenen Ideen mehr hatten und zu guter Letzt ein Szenario stehlen mussten weil der Zeitdruck zu groß war und sie die Anzahl der beprahlten Bgs vollkriegen mussten.


----------



## Arben (19. September 2008)

Hab ich teilweise auch, einziger Tipp den ich geben könnte, das Spiel nicht zu minimieren sondern via Optionen in den Fenstermodus zu verfrachten. Dauer eventuell 3 Klicks länger, garantiert aber das Weiterspielen bei langen Warteschlangen.


----------



## Tic0 (19. September 2008)

Naja, Wayne Karte halt... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Favorit (19. September 2008)

Arben schrieb:


> Manche Menschen müssen einfach zu wenig zu tun haben, wie ich gerade, denn welcher normaldenkende Mensch würde solche Topics eröffnen oder darauf antworten...
> 
> Dann sind Mythic halt hinterhältige Diebe, die keine eigenen Ideen mehr hatten und zu guter Letzt ein Szenario stehlen mussten weil der Zeitdruck zu groß war und sie die Anzahl der beprahlten Bgs vollkriegen mussten.



Ach Arben, versuch doch auch mal den Inhalt von dem zu verstehen was du liest! Glaub mir, das hilft ungemein weiter!


----------



## Arben (19. September 2008)

Nö, lohnt sich bei deinem Geschreibsel sowieso nicht, das bringt nämlich Niemandem etwas. Da es eine Tatsacheist , dass ein Bg aus WAR einem aus WoW gleicht und alle das wissen kann im Grunde keine sinnvolle Diskussion zustande kommen. Das sieht einfach nach einem harten Trollversuch aus. Sollte es anders sein bin ich einfach nicht erhaben genug um an deiner göttlichen Logik teilhaben zu können.


----------



## Ascían (19. September 2008)

Favorit schrieb:


> Ach Arben, versuch doch auch mal den Inhalt von dem zu verstehen was du liest! Glaub mir, das hilft ungemein weiter!



Vielleicht solltest du erstmal verstehen, dass WAR fast 10 mal soviele BGs hat wie WoW, und wenn eines davon so aussieht wie Arathi, dann vielleicht weil so ein Design nunmal gut ist für ein BG - keine Seite hat Vorteile etc.

Denk mal nach vorm Posten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trash! (19. September 2008)

Smeal schrieb:


> Manchmal wenn ich von War auf den desktop gehen und wieder zurück hängt sich das bild bei der hälfte auf,allerdings höre ich den sound vom springen wenn ich leerstaste drücke .
> 
> hoffe jmd hat hilfe weil iwie doof man will musik umschlaten und muss war neustarten und wieder auf die warteschlangen warten -.-



-Arbeitspeicher zu low?

-Grafikkarte zu low?

Lass mal deine Auslagerungsdatei von Windows selber verwalten oder ist sie vllt zu niedrig eingestellt?


----------



## Schnavid (19. September 2008)

Habe grade festgestellt, dass meine externe Platte einige defekte Stellen hat.
Ich installiere es derzeit auf meine Interne und gucke obs dann besser geht! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WoWDokta (19. September 2008)

Schnavid schrieb:


> Habe grade festgestellt, dass meine externe Platte einige defekte Stellen hat.
> Ich installiere es derzeit auf meine Interne und gucke obs dann besser geht!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Dann viel Erfolg!^^


----------



## crossknight (19. September 2008)

Ich versuche derzeit zur Accountverwaltung zu gelangen, aber oben links auf der hauptwebseite sind nur schwarze Eingabefelder und auch der Bestätigungsbutton fehlt. Ist das bei euch auch so, warten die evtl. den server?


----------



## Favorit (19. September 2008)

Arben schrieb:


> Nö, lohnt sich bei deinem Geschreibsel sowieso nicht, das bringt nämlich Niemandem etwas. Da es eine Tatsacheist , dass ein Bg aus WAR einem aus WoW gleicht und alle das wissen kann im Grunde keine sinnvolle Diskussion zustande kommen. Das sieht einfach nach einem harten Trollversuch aus. Sollte es anders sein bin ich einfach nicht erhaben genug um an deiner göttlichen *Logik* teilhaben zu können.



Tut mir leid, ich kann deiner Logik nicht ganz folgen! Hast du in deinen vorherigen Beiträgen noch versucht das ganze als lächerlich abzustempeln und mich als WoW "Fanboy" zu deklarieren gibst du nun auf einmal zu das Mythic ein Battleground kopiert und somit von Blizzard geklaut hat!


----------



## Perkone (19. September 2008)

crossknight schrieb:


> Ich versuche derzeit zur Accountverwaltung zu gelangen, aber oben links auf der hauptwebseite sind nur schwarze Eingabefelder und auch der Bestätigungsbutton fehlt. Ist das bei euch auch so, warten die evtl. den server?



Kommt erst am 1. Oktober habe ich gehört.


----------



## Ogil (19. September 2008)

Ist im Moment (und dazu gibt es schon gefuehlte 20k Beitraege) deaktiviert um Bandbreite fuer die Sachen sicher zu stellen, die erstmal wichtiger sind - also Konto erstellen, Keys freischalten usw.

Wenn Du etwas davon machen musst - schau Dich mal auf der Seite um, lies hier ein paar Beitraege zum Thema und fuehl Dich erleuchtet...


----------



## njester (19. September 2008)

Hi,

Wenn kumpels von mir bzw ich war zocke wird unser status als online angezeigt, ich kenn aber leute bei denen wird warhammer online angezeigt...

Jetzt die frage, woran kann das liegen? da wenn ich angeschrieben werde immer auf den desktop gehen muss und das nervt (weil bei mir das etwas länger dauert^^)

liegt es daran das ich das Spiel über den Patcher starte? Wenn ja wie bekomm ich es über die war.exe zum laufen? (es schmiert da immer ab)

Wäre n1 wenn ihr mir helfen könntet... thx im vorraus und sry wenn das problem hier schon beschrieben wurde

MFG

und fun beim daddln


----------



## Arben (19. September 2008)

Ich hör jetz auf hier zu schreiben, da sucht scheinbar jemand ne Menge Aufmerksamkeit...


----------



## Tumasz (19. September 2008)

allein die frage ist sinnlos es ist doch logisch das wen nen spiel auf na externen platte ist extrem ruckelt bzw sehr lange ladezeiten hat . das wäre wie als wen ich zb wow auf nem usb stick hab und von da auch spiele ....


----------



## lilli92 (19. September 2008)

in xfire gehst du auf extras, dann optionen, wechselst zum reiter "spiele" und guckst ob WAR bei "installierte games" aufgeführt ist.
wenn nicht dann fügst du es manuell hinzu (nicht installierte games, WAR raussuchen, pfad festlegen) ... dann sollte es gehen. in der open beta wars bei mir genauso  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mäuserich (19. September 2008)

Hab ein ähnliches Problem, nur das bei mir sich nichts aufhängt, es geht nur nicht weiter.

Wäre auch über Hilfe Dankbar!

edit: ach ja es hängt bei folgender Datei
C:/Warhammer Online/world.myp


----------



## glockenturm11 (19. September 2008)

Mit dem tool cports
http://www.nirsoft.net/utils/cports.html

könnt ihr schauen, welche Ports eure 
war.exe ,warpatcher.exeund warpatch.bin 
nutzen 


Diese gebt ihr dann im Router und Firewall frei.


----------



## Carimba (19. September 2008)

Bringt bei mir leider auch alles nix. Zwar wird das das Game angezeigt aber ich kann INGAME nich tippen *nerv*
Hoffe da kommt noch ein fix, ansonsten müsst ich mal den Client von den CD installieren; wozu ich aber zu faul bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## njester (19. September 2008)

thx, funzt jetzt einwandfrei... hatte schonmal geschaut, hab aber den button manuel hinzufügen übersehen^^


----------



## glockenturm11 (19. September 2008)

Mäuserich schrieb:


> Hab ein ähnliches Problem, nur das bei mir sich nichts aufhängt, es geht nur nicht weiter.
> 
> Wäre auch über Hilfe Dankbar!




Am besten installiert ihr den Beta Client, der funzt 100%, weil ja kein Discwechsel gefordert wird
http://www.gamershell.com/download_32454.shtml


----------



## Carimba (19. September 2008)

ingame chat geht bei euch auch durchs manuelle hinzufügen?


----------



## njester (19. September 2008)

Carimba schrieb:


> ingame chat geht bei euch auch durchs manuelle hinzufügen?



Also bei mir funzt alles wie gewohnt, ingame chat und so alles da


----------



## Pizzakarton (19. September 2008)

Habt ihr Kaspersky drauf?

Kopiert die beide CDS in einen Ordner auf der Festplatte und installiert von da aus.


----------



## lilli92 (19. September 2008)

ich hab momentan keine zeit zum spielen.. und den ingame chat habe ich noch nicht ausprobiert  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

aber laut xfire.com wird ingame chat unterstützt


----------



## Schnavid (19. September 2008)

Nein!

Jedes andere Spiel (Crysis, WoW, Bioshock etc) läuft einwandfrei!

Also nix ist sinnlos!


----------



## lordnicon (19. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 scheint so als ob ich zu blöd bin meine registrierung hinzubekommen ich bekomm immer wieder dieses captcha  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

bitte bitte ich brauch hilfe (firefox hab ich , eingaben alle regelkonform ,cookies und popup hab ich auch schon probiert)


----------



## Favorit (19. September 2008)

Tja, immerhin hast du mittlerweile eingesehen das ich Recht hatte.


----------



## lilli92 (19. September 2008)

Carimba schrieb:


> ingame chat geht bei euch auch durchs manuelle hinzufügen?



hast du zufällig ein häckchen bei "xfire ingame deaktivieren"? das ist das einzige was mir noch einfällt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mR. L@c0St3y (19. September 2008)

is bei mir genauso ... :< bitte um hilfe


----------



## Valian (19. September 2008)

Tumasz schrieb:


> allein die frage ist sinnlos es ist doch logisch das wen nen spiel auf na externen platte ist extrem ruckelt bzw sehr lange ladezeiten hat . das wäre wie als wen ich zb wow auf nem usb stick hab und von da auch spiele ....



Allein deine Antwort ist teilweise sinnlos!

Habs auch auf der Externe und der Internen installiert. Auf der internen geht es um einiges schneller aber ruckeln, abstürzen oder sonst was tut es nicht wenn ich es von der externen starte.


----------



## Vorocht (19. September 2008)

Hilfe ist ganz einfach... Abwarten... das dauert ewig, aber irgendwann ists vorbei. Bei mir hats über 2h gedauert, davon 1h die 2. Disc ohne Veränderung am Ladebildschirm.

Haltet aus... ich bin beim Patch


----------



## glockenturm11 (19. September 2008)

wolla123 schrieb:


> hab das problem auch...soweit erfülle ich die vorraussetzung bisauf meine grafikkarte... ich hab ne ati radeon 9200...auf der verpackung steht es für mich so verständlich da, das es erst ab 9500 und höher funktioniert...könnte das mein problem sein? oder spielt hier jmd mit ne 9200 serie problemfrei?
> würde mich um rückmeldung freuen danke.....



Nein, Radeon 9200 unterstützt nur PS 1.4.  Pixel Shader 2.0 ist zwingend erforderlich.


----------



## glockenturm11 (19. September 2008)

Mit cports
http://www.nirsoft.net/utils/cports.html

könnt ihr sehen, welche Ports von WAR genutzt werden (exe und Patcher). Die gebt ihr dann frei.


----------



## michid94 (19. September 2008)

Ich hab ein problem ich hab das Spiel installiert und voll gepatcht jetz drücke ich auf start dann komm die critical erroer meldung ich zitiere:
An Error occurred---Warhammer will now terminate
wie kann ich das Problem lösen kann das auch daran liegen das ich zu wenig rechenleistung hab bitte um hilfe.....


----------



## Wonz (19. September 2008)

Genau das Problem tritt bei mir auch auf, allerdings möchte ich in meinem Fall mangelnde Rechenleistung eher ausschließen. Ich würde mich ebenso wie der TE über eine kleine Hilfestellung doer einen Tipp freuen.
Danke im Voraus.

Edit: Die genaue Fehlermeldung bei mir lautet "Authentication failed - application will now terminate"... wobei ich zu keinem Zeitpunkt ein Passwort eingeben musste, somit ist fraglich welche Autentifizierung hier fehlschlägt.


----------



## Zarintosch (19. September 2008)

hallo,

ich habe mir ein war-konto erstellt. nun möchte ich gerne mein konto bearbeiten und vor allem meinen aktivierungsschlüssel eingeben um endlich loszocken zu können. auf http://www.war-europe.com ist der login aber grau bzw nicht anklickbar, unter "code" kann ich zwar alles eintragen, aber es gibt keinen bestätigungsbutton. habe auch nirgends ein statement dazu gefunden dass die registrierungsserver down wären bzw wie lange. 

ist das bei euch auch so? weiss einer von euch da was genaueres?

achja, und obwohl ich über mail den aktivierungslink geklickt habe meint der patcher zu meinen logindaten "nicht identifiziert", hoffe mal das liegt nur daran dass ich den aktivierungsschlssel noch nicht eingeben konnte.


----------



## Ardenda (19. September 2008)

hallo, 

wollt mal hören wie viele davon betroffen sind die dieses problem haben. Mein PC stürzt komplett ab (rechner läuft aber nix mehr geht). Nicht einmal mehr das betriebssystem. ich kannnur auf den power knopf drücken und neu starten. Wer hat denn das gleiche problem bei war? dieser absturzt tritt wilkürlich auf. Kann man also keine bestimmte zeit sagen manchmal 10 min dann 1 stunde oder erst nach 2.5 stunden. auf alle fäll nervt es mich. 

MFG Ardena


----------



## helltrain (19. September 2008)

bei mir war es gestern einma, aber sonst ist es net vor gekommen


----------



## Ardenda (19. September 2008)

weiss einer die gründe vielleicht?


----------



## Tranos (19. September 2008)

Bei mir ähnliches Problem.
Wenn ich im Spiel bin sucht er nach Schlachten. Dann kommt die oben genannte Fehlermeldung.
Habe schon direkt x neu installiert.
In der Open Beta ist es auch ohne Probleme gelaufen.
Bitte um Hilfe.


----------



## Enkelz (19. September 2008)

habe das gleiche problem pls weiß jmd rat?


----------



## Monkeygod (19. September 2008)

Bei mir das gleiche wenn ich starte und noch nicht mal daten eingegeben habe hoffe auch auf schnelle lösung... will endlich zocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ardenda (19. September 2008)

hab mal bisl gegoogelt. scheinen noch mehr leute dieses problem zu haben. So ein misst


----------



## Trash! (19. September 2008)

Unterzieh deiner Festplatte mal einer Fehlerdiagnose und Defragmentiere sie, scheint ein Lesefehler zu sein


----------



## michid94 (19. September 2008)

Monkeygod schrieb:


> Bei mir das gleiche wenn ich starte und noch nicht mal daten eingegeben habe hoffe auch auf schnelle lösung... will endlich zocken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Bei mir genau so aber falls das ein Bug oder änlich sein sollte hoffe ich auf schnelle Hilfe entweder von der Community oder von GOA 
Aber wies auschaut haben das problem ja einige


----------



## Monkeygod (19. September 2008)

Jo GOA sollten das langsam beheben denn davon gehen die 30 tage kostenlose spielzeit ab oder die community


----------



## Riggelz (19. September 2008)

habe mir soeben auch warhammer gekauft, dvd eingelegt, los installiert und über die menü option cdk-key registrieren meinen key auf der homepage eingegeben,
um mir ein ein konto zu erstellen.
daraufhin erhielt ich eine email von "The WAR Team <no-reply@goa.com>" mit dem betreff "Registrierungsproblem"

ich öffnete diese mail und dort stand

Hallo,

Ihr Code wurde nicht registriert. Klicken Sie hier um den Grund zu erfahren



naja, weis nicht was ich davon halten soll, oder wie es weitergeht. auf der homepage kann ich mich wie bei dir Zarintosch auch nicht einloggen.
hoffe mal das uns allen weitergeholfen werden kann, ansonsten heißt es abwarten!


Gruss Riggelz


----------



## Ardenda (19. September 2008)

ok mach ich mal mal sehn obs was bringt


----------



## Bullung (19. September 2008)

Hallo, ich habe folgendes Problem und zwar :

Wenn ich Warhammer Online spiele dan stürtzt war immer ab , also ich lande wieder auf dem Desktop und war hat sich geschlossen.

Kann mir wer die antwort für das Problem nennen?

Danke im vorraus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tranos (19. September 2008)

Also vom Prinzip her abwarten Tee trinken. (Überhaupt nicht mein Ding)
Was mich nur interessieren würde liegt das Problem bei mir oder bei GOA.
Hoffentlich liegt es bei GOA die haben mehr Ahnung als ich.
(Hoff ich zu mindest)


----------



## Trash! (19. September 2008)

rattert oder klappert die Platte?  - wenn ja dann kauf dir besser eine neue 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grohan (19. September 2008)

Hi

hab auch ein Problem mit der Anmeldung er schreibt      <Das Format deiner E-Mail-Adresse ist ungültig.>       Hat das noch jemand?

Gruß

Grohan


----------



## Monkeygod (19. September 2008)

Hoff ich mal auch das es an GOA liegt. Viele meinen Spiel wäre geil da will man das auch mal testen und nicht wochenlang warten sind zwar jetzt nur zwei tage bisher aber man weis ja nie wie lang sich das hinzieht. WoW Spieler wissen das ich erinnere nur an die Ork Schultern damals xD


----------



## Ardenda (19. September 2008)

das tritt ja nur bei war auf und das haben ja noch andere das problem. Nur ist scheisse dass bei vista das nicht mehr angezeigt wird wie lange das dauert. Kann sich nur um stunden handeln. Und wieso kommt man gerade auf defragmentieren? gibts da ne erklärung?


----------



## Zarintosch (19. September 2008)

Grohan schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> hab auch ein Problem mit der Anmeldung er schreibt      <Das Format deiner E-Mail-Adresse ist ungültig.>       Hat das noch jemand?
> 
> ...




das hatte ich auch weil ich die grosschreibung beachtet habe. komisch, aber buchstaben gross schreiben mag er nicht oO ist trotzdem angekommen


----------



## hinafloh (19. September 2008)

naja ich wils mal so ausdrücken an der platte liegt es woll nicht den bei mir ist es genauso ich versuche schon seid 6h zu spielen und es kommt zu nichts hänge immer nur in dem 2ten ladebildschirm fest und kriege langsam das grosse .......

im system ordner unter logs alerdings habe ich heute schon conectet und war angeblich im spiel


----------



## lordnicon (19. September 2008)

sehr surreale ereignisse , scheinbar is meine anmeldung durch obwohl ich nichts geändert hab .
schon sehr eigenartig , hoffe das nach der email bestätigung es nichmehr lang dauert bis ich einloggen kann


----------



## Asatori (19. September 2008)

genau das gleich problem hab ich auch :/

grad voller begeisterung die dvd eingelegt, installation angefangen.

während der installation wollte ich konto erstellen.. ok, musste erstmal nen acc auf der hp erstellen. danach ne normale mail bekommen mit nem link um die registrierung abzuschliessen. das ging auch wunderbar, bekam die bestätigung auf der hp, dass mein acc bestätigt ist...

aber das besagte fenster, wo man seinen namen und pw eingeben muss is grau, bzw nicht anklickbar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



will doch auch endlich in die rvr-schlacht stürzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tranos (19. September 2008)

Was habt ihr denn für Betriebssysteme?
Also ich hab Windows Vista und Norton Antivirus. Nur Falls das was hilft.


----------



## Trash! (19. September 2008)

Deinstall War dann unterziehst deiner Festplatte einer Fehlerdiagnose und anschliessend Defragmentierst du sie.. Updatest dannach deine ganzen Treiber (falls noch kein Windows Update undbedingt die Service Packs Installieren).. wenn das alles geschafft ist, machst du War neu drauf und fertig.

Sollte dannach der Fehler immer noch da sein, liegt es an der Hardware.


----------



## Malt (19. September 2008)

wie wäre es wenn ihr unter dem "feld das grau ist'" mal schaut bei "registrieren" oder "code" 


jm2c


----------



## Enkelz (19. September 2008)

ja da gibts jetzt das problem das man zwar alles eingeben kann aber nich bestätigen bzw abschicken kann....


----------



## Noxiuss (19. September 2008)

Danke für eure Vorschläge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Den Fehler habe ich jetzt wahrscheinlich gefunden ... die 2. CD ist nicht lesbar, konnte also auch nicht die Dateien auf den PC kopieren ...
werde mir wohl den Beta-Clienten downloaden müssen :/


----------



## Malt (19. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  hmpf , habs wohl in der hektik überlesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ... 

sry ^^


----------



## hinafloh (19. September 2008)

servus zusammen

folgendes problem trit auf ich starte das spiel erstelle einen char und will dem spiel joinen 
das einzihste was sich tut sind 2 ladebildschirme wobei ich in dem 2ten hängen bleibe und sich nichts tut 
und mit nichts meine ich garnichts

patschen ging
e-mails kammen zum aktiviren
firewall rumgetestet an/aus freigeben 
den loligen suport angeschrieben 

nun die frage an euch weiss wer weiter ?


----------



## Zarintosch (19. September 2008)

Malt schrieb:


> wie wäre es wenn ihr unter dem "feld das grau ist'" mal schaut bei "registrieren" oder "code"
> 
> 
> jm2c



registriert haben wir uns schon, da kommt nur wieder dasselbe. code kann man eingeben, es gibt nur keinen bestätigungsbutton xD

die anmeldeserver sind down, wahrscheinlich zu viel auslastung am freitag um halb 8, einen tag nach dem release. der thread bezog sich eher darauf ob andere das prblem auch haben damit ich mir sicher sein kann dass es an den servern liegt und ob jemand was gelesen hat wie lange das voraussichtlich so ist... ansonsten heissts halt eier schaukeln :-(

ist aber normal nach release


----------



## suno (19. September 2008)

Der wichtigste Tag eines Spiels und die Loginserver rauchen ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 liegt bei GOA.


----------



## Wonz (19. September 2008)

Tranos schrieb:


> Was habt ihr denn für Betriebssysteme?


 Windows XP professional SP 3 und Antivir Personal, allerdings tritt der Fehler auch bei deaktivierter Firewall und Virenschutz auf.


----------



## Trash! (19. September 2008)

Ardenda schrieb:


> das tritt ja nur bei war auf und das haben ja noch andere das problem. Nur ist scheisse dass bei vista das nicht mehr angezeigt wird wie lange das dauert. Kann sich nur um stunden handeln. Und wieso kommt man gerade auf defragmentieren? gibts da ne erklärung?



War brauch 10Gb freien Speicherplatz und ist auch so schon ziemlich groß.. wenn deine Platte da nicht ein bissl aufgeräumt ist, kommt es halt leichter zu Lesefehlern.

Were es ein RAM fehler würde ein Bluescreen erscheinen mit der jeweiligen adress angabe die den fehler verursacht hat.. so kann es fast nur deine Festplatte sein, da dein PC wie du angibts nicht abschaltet.

Hörst du ebi dem absturtz von War noch abgehackten Sound im Hintergrund?


----------



## Noxiuss (19. September 2008)

nur noch 1 Frage ...
wie groß ist der Beta-Client?
auf http://www.gamershell.com/download_32454.shtml#Europe  steht, dass er 8.5GB groß ist 
aber auf einer anderen Internetseite steht, dass er ~12GB groß ist ...
Welcher ist jetzt der Richtige? xD


----------



## Grohan (19. September 2008)

Ich bin auf der Seite Kontoinformationen, da hab ich alles eingegeben wie sich das gehört ich kann zwar auf "Weiter" klicken aber nach dem Klick kommt hinter den E-Mail Adressenfeld
in Rot geschrieben   <Das Format deiner E-Mail-Adresse ist ungültig.> Mit Grauem Feld wo stehen soll "registrieren" oder "code"  iss da weit und breit nix zu sehen ich denke mal das da
was nicht stimmt^^

Gruß

Grohan


----------



## loctusinthehood (19. September 2008)

bei mir ist der gleiche fehler aber ne lösung hab ich noch net gefunden so langsam werde ich stinkig weil ich schon 2 tage net zocken kann und das von der kostenlosen spielzeit abgeht-.- aber wenn die mal in so foren reingucken würden müssten die ja schon so langsam mal was machen naja ich warte einfach mal ab. wenn wer ne lösung findet bitte mir mitteilen


----------



## Limpi07 (19. September 2008)

also ich habe war installiert, gepatcht: alles soweit gut
char erstellt: klappt auch
aber beim einloggen: auf dem ladebildschirm da wo sich rechts unten das ding da zeichnet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  das hört auf und ich lande aufm desktop mit der meldung: warhammer online has stopped working 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
was soll ich machen

ach ja meine hardware:

processor: AMD Athlon 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 4800+ (2CPUs), 2,5GHz

memory: 6GB RAM

graka: NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GTX


Betriebssystem is Windows Vista Enterprise (32bit)


----------



## Tranos (19. September 2008)

Bin da irgendwie nicht so sicher. Wenn der Fehler bei denen liegen würde gäbe es doch wenigstens mal eine Meldung oder hat da schon jemand was gesehen?


----------



## Zarintosch (19. September 2008)

Grohan schrieb:


> Ich bin auf der Seite Kontoinformationen, da hab ich alles eingegeben wie sich das gehört ich kann zwar auf "Weiter" klicken aber nach dem Klick kommt hinter den E-Mail Adressenfeld
> in Rot geschrieben   <Das Format deiner E-Mail-Adresse ist ungültig.> Mit Grauem Feld wo stehen soll "registrieren" oder "code"  iss da weit und breit nix zu sehen ich denke mal das da
> was nicht stimmt^^
> 
> ...



das hatte ich auch. bei mir lag es daran dass ich was in der email mit grossbuchstaben geschrieben hatte. alles klein schreiben hat dann geholfen, die mail kam trotzdem an.


----------



## Trash! (19. September 2008)

Ports freigegeben? (auch im ZoneAlarm)
Genug Speicherplatz?
DC Optimizer drauf?
Treiber aktuell? (auch Windows)

Versuch es mal mit 1 oder 2Gb Ram!


----------



## Belgor (19. September 2008)

Alter wofür hast du 6GB Arbeitsspeicher ? Soviel hat niemand drinne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Windows Viste 32bit kann max 4 GB Ram verwalten. Kann sein das da ein Problem mit den Rams auftreten. Nehm mal 2GB raus und probiers nochmal. Hat dir das niemand gesagt ? Die 32bit Versionen von WinXP und Vista können max 3,5GB (glaube sogar noch weniger) verwalten. Der Grafikkartenspeicher zählt da auch mit.


Belgor


----------



## Tranodo (19. September 2008)

yougamers sagt bei mir ne 3 an
Es läuf richtig scheisse und man kann es geradewegs auf den niedrigsten Anforderungen spielen.
Wie kann das sein? Also wenn Mythic die empfohlene Anforderung wirklich so meint, dann bin ich dafür geeignent....oder verscheissern die? O.o


----------



## Zarintosch (19. September 2008)

hm, ich merke grade bei der buffed registrierungsanleitung http://war.buffed.de/news/7175/warhammer-o...-sind-geoeffnet :

"In Eurer Kontoverwaltung (derzeit deaktiviert, das Eingabefeld ist grau) könnt Ihr Eure Bankverbindung erst ab dem 1. Oktober eintragen. Für den Start von Warhammer Online und den Freimonat müsst Ihr diese Angaben erst einmal nicht machen."

"Code registrieren: 
Sobald Ihr ein aktives Konto habt, könnt Ihr Euren Produktcode registrieren. Diesen findet Ihr in Eurer Box oder in der Mail Eures Online-Händlers, falls Ihr eine digitale Version gekauft habt. Gebt dem Code mit Eurer E-Mail-Adresse und Eurem Konto-Login auf der Code-Registrierungsseite ein. Ihr erhaltet eine Bestätigungsmail, ob Euer Code aktiviert wurde."

...aber wo zum teufel nochmal ist bei der code-registrierung der "absenden" button?????


----------



## glockenturm11 (19. September 2008)

> # Aktives Konto:
> Ihr benötigt ein Konto, um spielen zu können. Falls Ihr noch keins habt, steht Euch die Konto-Registrierungsseite zur Verfügung. Nach einer Weile erhaltet Ihr nach der Registrierung eine Bestätigungsmail mit einem Link, den Ihr klicken müsst, damit Euer Konto aktiviert ist.
> 
> => Zur *Konto*-Registrierung http://www.war-europe.com/#/registration/?lang=de
> ...


----------



## Grashrak (19. September 2008)

ich hab das selbe problem, und ja, man hört stotternden sound, als ein bruchteil einer sekunde in endlosschleife.

herr der ringe online läuft stundenlang ohne probleme, bei WAR und WOW kommt es zu diesem totalabsturz.


----------



## Monkeygod (19. September 2008)

Also mit Firewall an/aus hab ich probiert klappt nicht. Adminstrator auch nicht. Hoffe findet sich bald lösung von GOA oder vielleicht vom Buffed Team 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grohan (19. September 2008)

Nicht zu fassen auf so einen Quark währ ich nicht gekommen^^. Aber wenn mans sich genau überlegt
kanns ja nur sowas sein da er ja das Format anmeckert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Trotzdem vielen dank für die Hilfe!

Gruß

Grohan


----------



## Trash! (19. September 2008)

Grashrak schrieb:


> ich hab das selbe problem, und ja, man hört stotternden sound, als ein bruchteil einer sekunde in endlosschleife.
> 
> herr der ringe online läuft stundenlang ohne probleme, bei WAR und WOW kommt es zu diesem totalabsturz.



Liegt an der Festplatte.. wenn Scan und Defrag nix bringt dann sollte man die Platte mal wieder auf Fabrik neu status bringen und beim Install von Windows eine extra Partition für Spiele und sonst Software anlegen.


----------



## rasmus (19. September 2008)

Also Leute,
habe folgendes Problem:
Wenn ich WAR starte und im Spiel drin bin sehe ich meist keine NPCs oder wenn ich sie sehe kann ich sie nicht anreden. Das gleiche mit Gegnern. Wenn ich sie denn dann mal sehe, dann kann ich sie nicht angreifen sprich wenn ich rechtsklick auf sie mache passiert nichts und wenn ich ne fertigkeit benutze dann kommt zwar die Animation aber es passiert nichts. Außerdem kann ich runterspringen wo ich will und ich sterbe nicht wenn das ist(Ahnenwacht zB 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
Was ist das Problem? Manchmal geht es ja auch normal zu spielen, also kann es eigentlich nicht an meinem Rechner liegen. 
Achja was auch vllt. noch wichtig ist .. manchmal fliege ich auch aus Skype einfach so raus wenn mich jemand anruft in letzter Zeit

mfg


----------



## süchtigerhexer (19. September 2008)

das ist normal das liegt an der verbindung mit den mobs das mit skype -->kp hab kein skype

was hast du denn für ne i-net verbindung weil dementsprechen such das auf die latenz auswirkt und die sich auf die aufbau/nimationsgeschwindigkeit der mbs npc usw. auswirkt


edit:ERSTER!!


----------



## glockenturm11 (19. September 2008)

Wühlt euch hier durch....
http://www.warhammeralliance.com/forums/sh...ead.php?t=74068


Wie gesagt, probierts mir currports
http://www.nirsoft.net/utils/cports.html

Ports feststellen, die von war genutzt werden (Patcher und exe) und diese dann in Firewall und Router freischalten


----------



## Ardenda (19. September 2008)

ich hab ne extra partition und habe aber keine endlossschleife. mein Bildschirm bekommt sogar kein signal mehr und geht in den sleep modus. als wäre mein rechner aus


----------



## loctusinthehood (19. September 2008)

also ich hab noch nix gehört aber ich glaube net das es ans uns liegt denn wenn ja ist das nen sehr großer zufall das das bei mehr als 2 leuten ist


----------



## rasmus (19. September 2008)

habe DSL3000 ohne fp .... sollte eigentlich reichen. Spiele auf Averland...vllt. liegts ja auch dadran dass der server so voll ist aber das glaube ich eher weniger

/edit
achja...fliege dann auch nach 5 oder so raus und bin wieder bei der Charakterauswahl!


----------



## Hutzel (19. September 2008)

Hallo zusammen,
da meine alte möhre nicht mehr wirklich für WAR taugt (single-core und noch ne AGP Graka) würde ich mir gerne neues system zulegen. Da ich allerdings nicht so der hardware-crack bin wollte ich dieselbigen in diesem forum mal fragen was sie von meinem kaufwunsch halten und ob damit flüssiges spielen gewährleistet wäre.

- MSI P35 Neo-F
- Intel Core2Quad q6600
- 4096MB DDR2 PC2-6400 800MHz 
- 500GB S-ATA (2*250GB 7200upm)
- 512MB ATI Radeon HD 4870


Als BS soll Win vista home premium oder wie das heißt drauf.

Vielen Dank für sinnvolle antworten!


----------



## Zarintosch (19. September 2008)

die lösung des problems:

es ploppt bei der code-seite eine eingabetaste auf wenn ihr den cd-key vollständig eingegeben habt xD was ich wohl nicht gemacht hatte (wohl was verpeilt).

also alle im grünen bereich


----------



## rasmus (19. September 2008)

habe ungefähr das gleiche system und kann mich eigentlich nicht über ruckelr beklagen!


----------



## Trash! (19. September 2008)

Ardenda schrieb:


> ich hab ne extra partition und habe aber keine endlossschleife. mein Bildschirm bekommt sogar kein signal mehr und geht in den sleep modus. als wäre mein rechner aus



Das Hilft schon weiter.. deine Grafikkarte ist nicht richtig eingesteckt.. Ausbauen und wieder einsetzten, so das die pins nicht mehr zu sehen sind .. aber aufpassen das du dein Mobo nicht kaputt machst.. wenn es ein "einsteck" slot vom Gehäuse aus ist dann hol dir noch eine Schraube hinzu um die Karte richtig zu befestigen.


----------



## Curentix (19. September 2008)

Seit Open Beta bis heute nicht einmal...


----------



## Bulk (19. September 2008)

Hutzel schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> da meine alte möhre nicht mehr wirklich für WAR taugt (single-core und noch ne AGP Graka) würde ich mir gerne neues system zulegen. Da ich allerdings nicht so der hardware-crack bin wollte ich dieselbigen in diesem forum mal fragen was sie von meinem kaufwunsch halten und ob damit flüssiges spielen gewährleistet wäre.
> 
> - MSI P35 Neo-F
> ...



- board hab ich auch geordert
- cpu e7200 dual core intel
- 4GB Ram Corsair
- Graka Saphirre Radeon 4850

hört sich gut an, weil ich fast dasselbe geordert habe ^^


----------



## Dinah (19. September 2008)

Alles deutet auf ein thermisches Problem hin. Probier mal den PC zu öffnen und zu reinigen, Grafikkartenkühler, Prozessorlüfter und das Netzteil.

WoW und WAR erzeugen eine hohe thermische Belastung, besonders für die Grafikkarte.
Ein Entstauben hilft hier meistens, generell sollte das mindeststens alle 2-3 Monate mal überprüft werden.

Ein Tipp: Wenn du es gründlich machen willst, besorge dir eine Dose Druckluft.


----------



## Ardenda (19. September 2008)

also ich spielte davor crysis etc. und da trat es nie auf.


----------



## Smudi83 (19. September 2008)

hallo zusammen

ich habe leider seit kurzem ein sehr nerviges problem mit der besagten aktionsleiste. jedes mal wenn ich die haltung wechsel bzw in stealth gehe und wieder in die "ursprungshaltung" zurück komme, habe ich die falsche leiste und muss per maus die pfeil buttons in der aktionsleiste switchen um die richtigen skills wieder in der leiste zu haben. leider habe ich nicht rausgefunden wie bzw ob man die leisten fixieren kann oder sonstiges....nur die skills selber kann ich fixieren doch die leiste ändern sich immernoch fehlerhaft bei "haltungswechseln". ich habe meines wissens im spiel nichts verändert was das ausgelöst haben könnte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
mag schon garnicht mehr in stealth gehen
würde mich freuen wenn da jemand weiter wüsste
liebe grüße


----------



## Ardenda (19. September 2008)

Hab die graka erst seid 3 monaten und lüfter au.


----------



## Trash! (19. September 2008)

Dinah schrieb:


> Alles deutet auf ein thermisches Problem hin. Probier mal den PC zu öffnen und zu reinigen, Grafikkartenkühler, Prozessorlüfter und das Netzteil.
> 
> WoW und WAR erzeugen eine hohe thermische Belastung, besonders für die Grafikkarte.
> Ein Entstauben hilft hier meistens, generell sollte das mindeststens alle 2-3 Monate mal überprüft werden.
> ...



Aber nicht wenn der Bildschirm kein Signal mehr bekommt.


----------



## glockenturm11 (19. September 2008)

Noxiuss schrieb:


> nur noch 1 Frage ...
> wie groß ist der Beta-Client?
> auf http://www.gamershell.com/download_32454.shtml#Europe  steht, dass er 8.5GB groß ist
> aber auf einer anderen Internetseite steht, dass er ~12GB groß ist ...
> Welcher ist jetzt der Richtige? xD



Der gamershell Client ist derselbe, der auch über den offiziellen Dowloader gezogen wird...8.5gb


----------



## Max76 (19. September 2008)

wenn das nur bei war auftritt, kannst du eigentlich einen Hardwarefehler ausschliesen. 
Ich würde mal schauen ob ich das neuste direkt x daruf hab und den Grafiktreiber checken.
und unter der Option "Ausführen"...mal dxdiag eingeben und die Test´s laufen lassen, natürlich nach dem aktualisieren


----------



## Sir-Indy (19. September 2008)

hi,

hatte ein ähnliches problem. ursache bei mir waren addons. hab alle entfernt und dann ging es wieder.

wenn du aber keine installiert hast, weiss ich leider dann auch keinen rat.


----------



## Smudi83 (19. September 2008)

´habe "leider" kein addon installiert


----------



## Enrico300 (19. September 2008)

hi, danke für die antwort ich trottel ab immer abgelehnt^^lol oh man....


----------



## fowl (19. September 2008)

Leute ich hätte auch noch ne frage
ich weiß nicht ob die wirklich in den Therad passt,

jedenfalls,

wenn ich mich registriert habe,
muss ich ja dann noch den Key registrieren?
da kommt dan Anfrage wurde gespeichert?

wie gehts dann weiter


----------



## Ardenda (19. September 2008)

also direct x hab ich gleich mit dem spiel mit installiert. Ach ich kotz echt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## glockenturm11 (19. September 2008)

fowl schrieb:


> Leute ich hätte auch noch ne frage
> ich weiß nicht ob die wirklich in den Therad passt,
> 
> jedenfalls,
> ...


...siehe



> # Aktives *Konto*:
> Ihr benötigt ein Konto, um spielen zu können. Falls Ihr noch keins habt, steht Euch die Konto-Registrierungsseite zur Verfügung. Nach einer Weile erhaltet Ihr nach der Registrierung eine Bestätigungsmail mit einem Link, den Ihr klicken müsst, damit Euer Konto aktiviert ist.
> 
> => Zur *Konto*-Registrierung http://www.war-europe.com/#/registration/?lang=de
> ...


----------



## Havamal (19. September 2008)

du musst deine Aktionsleiste wieder sperren sonst passiert das was du beschreibst beim Haltungswechsel
links neben der Leiste kannst ein Häckchen setzen dann sind die Fähigkeiten für jede Haltung fixiert


----------



## glockenturm11 (19. September 2008)

Ardenda schrieb:


> also direct x hab ich gleich mit dem spiel mit installiert. Ach ich kotz echt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hast du schon in der nvidia/ATI systemsteuerung alles auf Werkseinstellungen zurückgesetzt?
Oder VSync ausgeschaltet?


----------



## Smeal (19. September 2008)

also arbeitspeicher hab ich 2gb und graka geforce 8600 gts 

wie mahc ich das das windwos meine auslagerungsdateien selber verwaltet?


----------



## glockenturm11 (19. September 2008)

Treiber aktualisieren


----------



## rasmus (19. September 2008)

PUSH


----------



## rasmus (19. September 2008)

Ich kann mit keinen NPCs reden bzw. Gegner angreifen. Heute mittag lief WAR normal...genau wie gestern abend....
was ist das problem??? ich verzweifel echt!


----------



## Lurock (19. September 2008)

Ich habe WAR gestern installiert, aber wenn ich das Spiel(bzw. den Mythic-Patcher) starte und die Account-Daten eingebe
erscheint immer dieselbe Fehlermeldung: "Authentifizierung fehlgeschlagen. Gebt Eure Logindaten bitte erneut ein."

Kann mir jemand bei der Lösung dieses Problems helfen, bzw. was ich da falsch gemacht haben könnte?


----------



## Teax51 (19. September 2008)

Tag Leute, wieder das selbe Problem.

In der Beta habe ich keine Bestätigungsmail von meinem Code bekomm.

Beim Headstart dasselbe.

So, nun hab ich den Rest der Collector Edition bekommen und ich kriege wieder keine Mail als Bestätigung.
Ich hab auf der Homepage www.war-europe.com gelesen das es bei Hotmailadressen zu verzögerungen kommt.

So schwupp eine Mail bei Gmx.de erstellt hat auch alles gut geklappt. Trotzdem keine Mail , warte seit 8 Uhr auf sie.

Irgendwas mache ich falsch glaube ich , bitte um Hilfe.


----------



## karlos123 (19. September 2008)

Hallo,

ich hätte mal eine Frage. Wir hatten heute Keepraid in Barak Var. Klappte super, anschließend sollten die Keeps bei t2 chaos gebiet noch dran glauben. Aber das Keep hab ich einfach nicht gesehen.
Es war nicht da, npcs standen auf den boden wie sämtliche items.. etc. pp

Als ich in der open beta mal dort war, hab ich die festung gesehen.

auch /reload oder reloggen hat keine Abhilfe geschaffen.


----------



## rasmus (19. September 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ich habe WAR gestern installiert, aber wenn ich das Spiel(bzw. den Mythic-Patcher) starte und die Account-Daten eingebe
> erscheint immer dieselbe Fehlermeldung: "Authentifizierung fehlgeschlagen. Gebt Eure Logindaten bitte erneut ein."
> 
> Kann mir jemand bei der Lösung dieses Problems helfen, bzw. was ich da falsch gemacht haben könnte?




junge...ließ mal den anfang dieses threads


----------



## Alasken (19. September 2008)

haste dich einfach mal versucht einzuloggen ? bzw deinen accoutnstatus zu überprüfen ?


----------



## Dashy (19. September 2008)

Muss die mail nicht die vom Accoun sein ? Sry wenns falsch ist aber bei meinem Kumpel mit Hotmail kams sofort


----------



## warhammerfanboy (19. September 2008)

HI krieg eine Fehler beim auspacken dort konnte die datei nicht kopiert werden wegen unzulässiger funktion also defekt?
Muss ich es jetzt extra zurück bringen oder kann man genau das selbe in der gleichen sprache etc downloaden?


----------



## karlos123 (19. September 2008)

rasmus schrieb:


> junge...ließ mal den anfang dieses threads



Quatsch deine Familie in der Tonart an, mich nicht.

Meist ist es so das Threads schon gelesen werden bevor man Fragen stellt.


----------



## glockenturm11 (19. September 2008)

> # Aktives Konto:
> Ihr benötigt ein Konto, um spielen zu können. Falls Ihr noch keins habt, steht Euch die Konto-Registrierungsseite zur Verfügung. Nach einer Weile erhaltet Ihr nach der Registrierung eine Bestätigungsmail mit einem Link, den Ihr klicken müsst, damit Euer Konto aktiviert ist.
> 
> => Zur *Konto*-Registrierung http://www.war-europe.com/#/registration/?lang=de
> ...


----------



## The ORPG Mag (19. September 2008)

Habe genau das gleiche Problem seit gestern versuche ich es. Gestern erhielt ich wenigstens noch ne Antwort vom Support ala warten sie bitte, wird schon gut, doch heute gar nichts. Hab auch den Key aus der CE, jedoch keine Hotmail adresse.

:-(


----------



## glockenturm11 (19. September 2008)

warhammerfanboy schrieb:


> HI krieg eine Fehler beim auspacken dort konnte die datei nicht kopiert werden wegen unzulässiger funktion also defekt?
> Muss ich es jetzt extra zurück bringen oder kann man genau das selbe in der gleichen sprache etc downloaden?





http://www.gamershell.com/download_32454.shtml


----------



## Teax51 (19. September 2008)

Ich weiß das schon. Ich habe bereits lange ein Konto auf war-europe.com.


----------



## karlos123 (19. September 2008)

Login und Accname sind unterschiedlich, probiert beides aus.


----------



## Syane (19. September 2008)

Hab mir auch ne neue gemacht bei Yahoo... hatte ca ne Minute gedauert die zu erstellen ..und ungefähr 10 Sekunden bis die Mails ankahmen.


----------



## Lurock (19. September 2008)

rasmus schrieb:


> junge...ließ mal den anfang dieses threads


Ich hab den Thread durchgelesen und habe keine Antwort auf meine Frage gefunden... Junge... =P


----------



## Sethek (19. September 2008)

Teax51 schrieb:


> Ich weiß das schon. Ich habe bereits lange ein Konto auf war-europe.com.


Das ist super, hilft nur nichts.

Wenn Du, wie du schreibst, "Fix ne gmx-addy" machst und die dann angibst bei der keyeingabe, wird sich gar nichts tun.

Du musst genau die e-mail-addresse nehmen, die du beim konto erstellen angegeben hast.


----------



## warhammerfanboy (19. September 2008)

19 stunden dan is mein pc doch schon an überhitzung gestorben?


----------



## Teax51 (19. September 2008)

Das habe ich ja bereits auch schon mehrmals probiert. Nur helfen tut es trotzdem nichts. Ich habe mich mit der sogar für die Beta registriert und selbst diese Mail ist noch nicht da.


----------



## NdlZ (19. September 2008)

Nur mal so ne frage,

Wie lange dauert die Installation von WAR bei euch?

 Bin mir nich sicher ob mein DVD laufwerk lahmt oder ob es echt so lange dauert ?

Thnx im vorraus!


----------



## Chirogue (19. September 2008)

hmmm...komisch alles auch immer auf tippfehler untersucht oder mal im spam ordner geschaut?


----------



## glockenturm11 (19. September 2008)

NdlZ schrieb:


> Nur mal so ne frage,
> 
> Wie lange dauert die Installation von WAR bei euch?
> 
> ...



ewig, am besten die Dateien vorher von der DVD auf die HD kopieren. Dann gehts schneller.


----------



## The ORPG Mag (19. September 2008)

Hab extra nen neuen Acc gemacht mit ner yahoo adresse, trotzdem krieg ich immer nur ne Mail "Registrationsprobleme", Key ungültig... :-(


----------



## NdlZ (19. September 2008)

glockenturm11 schrieb:


> ewig, am besten die Dateien vorher von der DVD auf die HD kopieren. Dann gehts schneller.




Super das hört sich gut an...einfach nach dem drag& drop prinzip rüber ziehen?
und sucht er sich dann die 2te DVD selber?


----------



## Jambobo (19. September 2008)

Hi!
Ich konnte bis jetzt recht gut War spielen, mit gelegentlichen Spielabstürzen.
Seit dem letzten crash haben jedoch alle chars schwarze Waffenmodels in der charauswahl.
Wenn ich dann auf Spielen klicke, bleibe ich immer im zweiten Ladebildschirm hängen und es geht garnichts mehr.
Hab schon gegoogelt, aber keine Lösung für dieses Problem gefunden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zenek (19. September 2008)

Probiert mal mit einem anderen Char on zu gehen ?
Vlt. biste grad an soner dummen stelle gelandet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenns mit nem anderen Char geht frag nen Gm wie er dir helfen kann.


----------



## Teax51 (19. September 2008)

Habe mir jetzt mal ein neues Konto auf der gmxmail erstellt. Mal schauen ob es jetzt klappt.


----------



## Teax51 (19. September 2008)

BOOYAA!! Ich danke euch , es hat endlich funktioniert!

Ich danke euch allen für die schnellen Antworten und den anderen weiterhin viel Glück.

Versucht es wie ich , eine ganz neue Addresse (Bei Hotmail kann es Verzögerungen geben) 
Ein neues Konto auf dieser und dann den Code registrieren.


----------



## Jambobo (19. September 2008)

Zenek schrieb:


> Probiert mal mit einem anderen Char on zu gehen ?
> Vlt. biste grad an soner dummen stelle gelandet
> 
> 
> ...


Nein geht nicht, wie gesagt alle chars haben in der charauswahl schwarze Waffenmodels, auch wenn ich einen neuen erstelle.
Wenn ich dann auf Spielen klicke, bleibe ich im Ladebildschirm hängen.


----------



## The ORPG Mag (19. September 2008)

Mein Bruder hat aktuell das selbe Problem, schwarze oder braune (bei Zerstörung-Seite) Waffen und im Ladebildschirm hängts. Wenn du ne Lösung findest wäre er sicherlich dankbar.


----------



## Rasgaar (19. September 2008)

Bei mir hats nicht mal geklappt mit CDs lesen... oO
Na gut, dachte ich mir, lade ich halt das Spiel Online runter.
Knapp 5 Stunden später hab ich das Teil nun auf dem Rechner und will starten.
Ich gebe meinen Accountnamen und Passwort ein und freue mich loszulegen, Enter gedrückt und plopp... Fehlermeldung... :/
Konnte d3dx9_34.dll nicht finden - eventuell helfe Neuinstallierung... 

Wenn das so weitergeht wird mein WAR Abstecher verdammt kurz... 

Hat jemand einen Tip? Krieg ich das eine File irgendwo aus dem I-net oder muss ich da wirklich den ganzen Scheiss noch mal installieren??


----------



## The ORPG Mag (19. September 2008)

Aktualisiere dein Directx: http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/details...;displaylang=en


----------



## estafador (19. September 2008)

The schrieb:


> Mein Bruder hat aktuell das selbe Problem, schwarze oder braune (bei Zerstörung-Seite) Waffen und im Ladebildschirm hängts. Wenn du ne Lösung findest wäre er sicherlich dankbar.




Ist das erst seid heute Abend nach 10 Uhr? oder schon länger?


----------



## Selor Kiith (19. September 2008)

Kontrolliert mal die GraKas...
Wenn es nur Schwarze Kästen anstatt Grafik gibt ist meist die GraKa nicht ganz in Ordnung...
Und da es ja hängen bliebt bzw. abstürzt kann es sein das die GraKa heißläuft oder sonstwie beschädigt ist, wobei hier eine Prüfung des RAM Speichers auch nicht ganz falsch wäre, muss ja nicht alles an einem Ding hängen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zuweilen aber beim einloggen, den Patcher die ganzen Dateien überprüfen lassen, vielleicht ist da ja was nicht in Ordnung


----------



## estafador (19. September 2008)

Auf 2 Servern funktioniert seid kurz vor 10 weder das Auktionshaus noch die Post. Es liegt an dem Server. Ich habe danach 40 Minuten lang keine Waffen und Rüstungen mehr gedroppt. Vermute dass das Loottable an dem selben Server hängt. Eventuell auch die Modelle die bei dir schwarz angezeigt werden. Deshalb fragte ich seid wann das Problem da ist. Bevor du dir jetzt die mühe machst deinen ganzen Rechner auseinander zu nehmen teste mal ein anderes Spiel.


----------



## glockenturm11 (19. September 2008)

Rasgaar schrieb:


> Bei mir hats nicht mal geklappt mit CDs lesen... oO
> Na gut, dachte ich mir, lade ich halt das Spiel Online runter.
> Knapp 5 Stunden später hab ich das Teil nun auf dem Rechner und will starten.
> Ich gebe meinen Accountnamen und Passwort ein und freue mich loszulegen, Enter gedrückt und plopp... Fehlermeldung... :/
> ...




Yo, das steht sogar auf war-europe.com


> Hier könnt ihr die am häufigsten gestellten Fragen finden:
> 
> *Ich bekomme die Nachricht, dass die Datei d3dx9_34.dll fehlt &#8211; was bedeutet das?*
> Wenn ihr euch die neueste Version von DirectX holt, ist das Problem behoben.
> ...


----------



## Jambobo (19. September 2008)

The schrieb:


> Mein Bruder hat aktuell das selbe Problem, schwarze oder braune (bei Zerstörung-Seite) Waffen und im Ladebildschirm hängts. Wenn du ne Lösung findest wäre er sicherlich dankbar.


Problem gelöst.
Ich habe einfach die neuesten Omega Treiber installiert und jetzt läuft es wieder.


----------



## The ORPG Mag (19. September 2008)

Endlich ist bei mir auch ne Mail gekommen, auf die erste Mailadresse ^^ lol ne verzögerung von 5 stunden toll...


----------



## estafador (19. September 2008)

Jambobo schrieb:


> Problem gelöst.
> Ich habe einfach die neuesten Omega Treiber installiert und jetzt läuft es wieder.



gz


----------



## Rasgaar (19. September 2008)

Okay, datei runtergeladen und in den WAR ordner gepackt.
Einloggen geht jetzt, komme aber nicht viel weiter als zum Bild wo man die EULA scrollen und bestätigen muss.
Da friert mein Bild ein. Ich hab zwar Sound und kann den Cursor bewegen, aber das ist auch schon alles.... Alt-F4, Taskmanager aufrufen - absolut nix geht mehr ausser
den Rechner direkt ausschalten...


----------



## glockenturm11 (19. September 2008)

Rasgaar schrieb:


> Okay, datei runtergeladen und in den WAR ordner gepackt.



Wie? Du hast was in den WAR Ordner gepackt. 
Du sollst DirectX installieren (setup ausführen), und die dll installiert sich dann ins   C:\Windows\System32


----------



## Faer Stormhoof (19. September 2008)

Tut das eigentlich weh Rasgaar?


----------



## Shadowface (19. September 2008)

ACHaCh hatt ich auch.. erk onnten et auspacken ja nach dem man 2 ced rien legen muss,. einfach par mal machen dan bevor du auf wiederholen tust weils nich gehth cd raus rein dan geths kp mehr^^


----------



## Monkeygod (19. September 2008)

Hallo,

Wie der Thementitel schon aussagt ich habe ein problem mit dem Einloggen in WAR. Immer wenn ich mich einloggen will kommt der Critical Error das die Authentifizierung fehlschlug. Genau so bei der WAR Patch exe.

Was kann ich tun?

Die Sache mit Port hab ich gelesen aber gibt es nicht eine andere möglichkeit? Wenn ja, welche? Wenn nein, wie genau stell ich das mit dem Ports an wo muss ich drunter gucken, muss ich ne bestimmte CD haben etc.? Bitte um genau erklärung pls 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

    ( Bin nicht unbedingt der Typ der sich gern mit sowas befasst )


----------



## glockenturm11 (20. September 2008)

Monkeygod schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Wie der Thementitel schon aussagt ich habe ein problem mit dem Einloggen in WAR. Immer wenn ich mich einloggen will kommt der Critical Error das die Authentifizierung fehlschlug. Genau so bei der WAR Patch exe.
> 
> ...



ist das so wie hier?



> *F: Ich erhalte eine E-Mail zu einem Registrierungsfehler und einen Link zu einem "Authentifikation fehlgeschlagen, bitte überprüfe Login und Passwort.*
> 
> A: Dieser Fehlermeldung bedeutet, dass das Passwort, welches ihr beim "Code registrieren" verwendet habt, nicht mit dem von eurem Konto übereinstimmt.
> 
> ...





Ports freischalten ist nicht schwierig, was haste denn für einen Router?


----------



## Monkeygod (20. September 2008)

aufm router steht netgear wenne das meinst


----------



## glockenturm11 (20. September 2008)

Monkeygod schrieb:


> aufm router steht netgear wenne das meinst



yep, http://portforward.com/english/routers/por...routerindex.htm

deinen Router raussuchen und Guide befolgen. Ist nichts wildes dabei.


----------



## Monkeygod (20. September 2008)

ok ich dummie probiers mal thx


----------



## Warman (20. September 2008)

Hallo lieber buffed-Community!

Ich habe mir heute Warhammer zugelegt um mal was anderes auszuprobieren als WoW.Beim installieren hat alles super geklappt!
Den Account zu erstellen war ebenfalls kein Problem.Bestätigungsemail etc. alle erhalten.

Nun brauche ich ja noch den Patch dafür muss man sich aber einloggen nur das Problem:

Ich gebe nun mein login name und pw ein (bin sicher das alles richtig geschrieben ist )
,aber leider erscheint dann diese Fehlermeldung:

Authentiefizierung fehlgeschlagen.

Ich verstehe die Welt nimmer! Was kann ich tun?

Grüße


----------



## Zeberos (20. September 2008)

Bist du ganz sicher das in der E-Mail stand das dein Acc aktiviert wurde und nicht das es fehlgeschlagen ist?


----------



## Sturmgrimm (20. September 2008)

Hey Leute, 
ich bin grade ziehmlich am Verzweifeln...
Immer wenn ich mich mit einem Charakter auf einem Server einlogge kommen ja, wie ich denke ganz normal, zwei Ladebildschrime.AUf dem einen steht "Betrete Welt" und der andere ist weiß und zeigt Infos zur Region auf der man sich gerade einloggt. Jetzt mein Problem: immer wenn ich auf den zweiten Ladebildschirm angelangt bin stürtzt das Spiel nach kürzerer oder längerer Zeit einfach ab und ich lande wieder auf dem Desktop.An den Spielanforderungen dürfte es nicht liegen da ich auch schonmal alle Details auf das Minimum gestellt habe.Ich habe wirklich keine Erklärung warum das immer passiert...hat vielleicht jemand eine Idee ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## everblue (20. September 2008)

Hast nach deiner Account Erstellung auch deinen CD-Code hier http://www.war-europe.com/#/activation/?lang=de aktiviert und eine Bestätigungsmail erhalten, dass dein Code erfolgreich aktiviert wurde ?


----------



## Warman (20. September 2008)

Jo grad nochmal nachgeguckt .
Sollte das über den Link bestätigen.

Und übrigens auch wenn ich ,den  Code vom Handbuch einsetzen möchte ,bekomme ich per E-mail die Meldung das dies fehlgeschlagen ist,wegen; natürlich authentiefizierung!


----------



## The ORPG Mag (20. September 2008)

Geht bei meinem Bruder leider nicht weil es keine Omega Treiber / Vista 32 Bit gibt :-( für ATI


----------



## nAzgulNorth (20. September 2008)

Versuch nochmal ein neues Konto auf der Warhammer-Seite anzulegen.


----------



## everblue (20. September 2008)

Wenn gar nix mehr hilft mal bei offizieller Seite nachfragen http://www.war-europe.com/#/helpform/?lang=de


----------



## The ORPG Mag (20. September 2008)

Nur das man von denen keine Antworten kriegt...


----------



## Disasterio (20. September 2008)

Hmm Vielleicht helfen neune Treiber, Neu INstallieren oder neues Directx 10


----------



## Trash! (20. September 2008)

Hast du die Ports für War freigeben die angegeben wurden?


----------



## Sturmgrimm (20. September 2008)

Erstmal vielen dank für die Antwort.Neu installiert habe ich es schonmal... brauch man wirklich direcctX10 für das spiel? ich meine es startet ja auch mit directX9.Hm wo ich neue Treiber herbekomme weiß ich nicht ...


----------



## Trash! (20. September 2008)

Sturmgrimm schrieb:


> Erstmal vielen dank für die Antwort.Neu installiert habe ich es schonmal... brauch man wirklich direcctX10 für das spiel? ich meine es startet ja auch mit directX9.Hm wo ich neue Treiber herbekomme weiß ich nicht ...



Nein, du brauchst die aktuelle DirectX 9 Version


----------



## The ORPG Mag (20. September 2008)

Was für ne Grafikkarte hast du?


----------



## Sturmgrimm (20. September 2008)

das weiß ich nicht genau   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...
aber daran kann es nicht liegen... am ersten Tag als ich im Headstart war kontte ich mich auch mit einem Charakter einloggen und da gab es zwar Ruckler aber keine Grafikprobleme.Als ich dann so eine viertel Stunde im Spiel war hat sich mein Pc aufgehängt und ich musste ihn Reseten...seitdem klappt das mit dem einloggen nicht mehr...


----------



## The ORPG Mag (20. September 2008)

Kein Prob, klick mal auf das Startsymbol und gib bei Ausführen dixdiag ein. Dann wähle das programm aus dort steht alles drinn kopiere es ins forum oder schreib das was unter anzeige steht ab.


----------



## Trash! (20. September 2008)

Sturmgrimm schrieb:


> das weiß ich nicht genau
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Dann wurde ein Treiber dabei beschädigt.. den Namen deiner Grafikkarte solltest du jetzt schon wissen.. zumindest mal den Hersteller...

Zieh dir mal Everest, darüber kannst du dann deine Karte updaten und unbedingt auch DirectX wieder erneuern.


----------



## Tumasz (20. September 2008)

spamordner/junkmail ordner ?


----------



## Sturmgrimm (20. September 2008)

der Hersteller ist ATI ^^


----------



## The ORPG Mag (20. September 2008)

Hier gibts die aktuellen Treiber von ATI: http://game.amd.com/us-en/drivers_catalyst.aspx


----------



## Sturmgrimm (20. September 2008)

Informationsliste	Wert
Grafikkarte	Radeon X1300/X1550 Series Secondary  (256 M


so das is meine Grafikkarte


----------



## Trash! (20. September 2008)

Sturmgrimm schrieb:


> Informationsliste	Wert
> Grafikkarte	Radeon X1300/X1550 Series Secondary  (256 M
> 
> 
> so das is meine Grafikkarte



Treiber suchen - Downloaden - Installieren - Neuste DirectX 9 Version suchen - Downloaden - Installieren


----------



## Elfnarzo (20. September 2008)

Ich hatte oft Bluescreens, vorallem wenn ich nebenbei was machte wie Musik hören, oder wenn das Spiel Größeres zu laden hatte wie eine Stadt. Nachgeguckt, mein Arbeitsspeicher war am überlaufen. Das Spiel ist in Kombination mit Vista bei mir ein echter Ram-Fresser. 
Heute verdoppelt auf 4 GB, noch nicht getestet. Mal sehn wie es wird.


----------



## Trash! (20. September 2008)

Elfnarzo schrieb:


> Ich hatte oft Bluescreens, vorallem wenn ich nebenbei was machte wie Musik hören, oder wenn das Spiel Größeres zu laden hatte wie eine Stadt. Nachgeguckt, mein Arbeitsspeicher war am überlaufen. Das Spiel ist in Kombination mit Vista bei mir ein echter Ram-Fresser.
> Heute verdoppelt auf 4 GB, noch nicht getestet. Mal sehn wie es wird.



Sind deine RAMs alle von der Marke und haben jeweils 2 nebeneinander die selbe Seriennummer? auch wichtig das du keine Unterschiedliche getakteten RAMS hast.. z.b 2, 800er und 2, 664er und dabei den Takt auf 800.


----------



## Elfnarzo (20. September 2008)

Trash! schrieb:


> Sind deine RAMs alle von der Marke und haben jeweils 2 nebeneinander die selbe Seriennummer? auch wichtig das du keine Unterschiedliche getakteten RAMS hast.. z.b 2, 800er und 2, 664er und dabei den Takt auf 800.


Jep, alles so wie es sein sollte


----------



## Trash! (20. September 2008)

Elfnarzo schrieb:


> Jep, alles so wie es sein sollte



schon mal nachgeschaut welche bedeutung deine Bluescreens hatten?


----------



## Sturmgrimm (20. September 2008)

So, ich habe jetzt wirklich alles probiert... ich habe neue Treiber geladen, DirectX geupdatet und das Spiel neu installiert... das hat alles nichts geholfen.Entweder ich habe die falschen Treiber installiert oder irgendetwas anderes ist beschädigt worden...gibt es ein Programm mit dem man feststellen kann ob Programme auf dem PC beschädigt sind ?Ich weiß echt nicht mehr weiter werde das Spiel wohl zurückbringen müssen   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trash! (20. September 2008)

Sturmgrimm schrieb:


> So, ich habe jetzt wirklich alles probiert... ich habe neue Treiber geladen, DirectX geupdatet und das Spiel neu installiert... das hat alles nichts geholfen.Entweder ich habe die falschen Treiber installiert oder irgendetwas anderes ist beschädigt worden...gibt es ein Programm mit dem man feststellen kann ob Programme auf dem PC beschädigt sind ?Ich weiß echt nicht mehr weiter werde das Spiel wohl zurückbringen müssen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



TuneUp


----------



## Sturmgrimm (20. September 2008)

ist in der Testversion alles drinn was man braucht ?


----------



## Trash! (20. September 2008)

Sturmgrimm schrieb:


> ist in der Testversion alles drinn was man braucht ?



ja


----------



## Sturmgrimm (20. September 2008)

ok danke ich habe jetzt erstmal alle probleme beheben lassen und bin grade am defragmentieren..habe ich mal recht nötig bei meinem Datensalat...


----------



## Yumina (20. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ich bin echt sauer, und brauch ganz schnell hilfe!

habe mir den client runtergeladen 2 stunden, habe dann installiert, nochmal ne stunde, und patch geladen 45 min ca.
und nun...

Die Anwendung konnte nicht gestartet werden, weil d3dx9_34.dll nicht gefunden wurde. Neuinstallation der Anwendung könnte das Problem beheben.

HAbs neu installiert, wieder ca 2 stunden, und immer noch der selbe mistdreck%,/&* Fehler.

Was soll ich tun? bin verzweifelt :-(


----------



## gloriaXdiesXlive (20. September 2008)

du brauchst die neuste version von direct x


achje das thema gabs schon soooo oft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich meine du kannst mit dem war dingens selbst das sogar downloaden

viel spaß beim spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## m4ri (20. September 2008)

War bei mir auch,einfach nach der Datei googeln.
Downloaden und in den WAR Ordner,fertig :-)

bb cu





gloriaXdiesXlive schrieb:


> du brauchst die neuste version von direct x
> 
> 
> achje das thema gabs schon soooo oft
> ...


----------



## Svênì (20. September 2008)

Hallo Community,

ich habe folgendes Problem  mit W.A.R: Ch starte W.A.R und komme ganz normal zum Charakterauswahlbildschirm
darauf drücke ich uaf Spielen und dann komme ich bis zu diesem Tooltip von Nordland un es kommt diese Fehlermeldung:[attachment=4927:Runtime.jpg]
pls help

Thx schon mal


----------



## Meshugga (20. September 2008)

Hallo
kann ja sein das das eine der dümmsten Fragen des Tages ist aber ich stelle sie trotzdem. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Sagt mal wo schalte ich die Addon´s ein, also ich hab mir echt mühe gegeben(denk ich) aber ich finde es nicht.
Ich möchte das Blascdingens da einschalten um meinen Char ins Profil zu bekommen.
Danke für die Hilfe.
für den Imperator, für Sigmar.
Johannes


----------



## yoshinoi (20. September 2008)

Hi, möchte mir gern das Spiel zulegen, aber finde auf die schnelle nix wo steht, wieviel Speicher das Spiel braucht (nur Prozessor etc)
Kann mir da jmd weiterhelfen?

danke


----------



## coolman356 (20. September 2008)

Mindestvorraussetzung laut Verpackung ist 1 GB.

Allerdings solltest du schon mindestens 2 GB haben, um es einigermaßen spielen zu können.

Hängt aber natürlich von deinen anderen Komponenten ab und in welcher Auflösung + Details du spielen möchtest.


----------



## yoshinoi (20. September 2008)

coolman356 schrieb:


> Mindestvorraussetzung laut Verpackung ist 1 GB.
> 
> Allerdings solltest du schon mindestens 2 GB haben, um es einigermaßen spielen zu können.
> 
> Hängt aber natürlich von deinen anderen Komponenten ab und in welcher Auflösung + Details du spielen möchtest.




Mhh, sorry, meinte nicht den Arbeitsspeicher sondern wie groß das Spiel ist, wenn mans installiert hat.
Kannst du mir da auch weiterhelfen?


----------



## Sugimoto (20. September 2008)

Würde 4 empfehlen, habe selber 2 drin aber kurze Standbilder bei Gebietsübergängen wenn ich alle Details auf max habe. Gestern im RVR (ca. 30 vs 40) ging garnichts mehr bevor ich die Effekte nur für mich aktiviert hatte....


----------



## Tullaris-Nerathor (20. September 2008)

also auf meiner Pestflatte schluckt WAR 9,74 GB

MfG


----------



## Chirogue (20. September 2008)

Also auf der Packung stehen Mindestanforderungen:
- Prozessor: 2,5GHz P4 oder ähnlich
- Arbeitsspeicher: 1GB (WinXP), bzw. 2GB (Vista)
- Speicher: 15GB freier Festplattenspeicher
- Grafik: 128MB RAM mit Pixel Shader 2.0 (ATI 9500 oder darüber/ nur für WinXP: nvidia FX5900oder darüber)
- Intel® Extreme Graphics GMA x4500
- Die verwendung von nicht aufgeführter Grafik- Hardware kann zu eingeschränkten Leistungen, zu Grafikfehlern oder zum Absturz des Spieles führen. Weitere Info´s dazu findet ihr auf unserer Website WAR FAQ

Hoffe kontne helfen...
MFG Feanwulf

EDIT: WAR ist bei mir momentan 18,2 GB groß....spiele allerdings schon seit der Open Beta (Ka ob das was ausmacht?)


----------



## yoshinoi (20. September 2008)

Feanwulf schrieb:


> Also auf der Packung stehen Mindestanforderungen:
> - Prozessor: 2,5GHz P4 oder ähnlich
> - Arbeitsspeicher: 1GB (WinXP), bzw. 2GB (Vista)
> - Speicher: 15GB freier Festplattenspeicher
> ...




Ah super, das wollt ich wissen..

Danke dir


Eine Frage hätt ich noch: Kann man das ABO auch per Lastschriftverfahren bezahlen oder nur mit Kreditkarte/Prepaid-Karte?


----------



## Calmera (20. September 2008)

Hi

Schau doch bei buffet vorbei unter News....sie arbeiten dran.
Ist ja erst 2 Tage raus...
gruss


----------



## Argap_the_Shaman (20. September 2008)

Buffed sucks mal wieder derbe.
NA egal ich bin eh bei wardb

Deine Antwort :
Verzeichniss erstellen :
z.b.
f:\Warhammer Online - Age of Reckoning\Interface\AddOns\

NICHT in das USER verzeichniss. Dort sind nur die offiziellen Addons erlaubt

In das Verzeichniss kopierst du dann deine AddOns.
z.b.
f:\Warhammer Online - Age of Reckoning\Interface\AddOns\ActionBarColor\

Das wars.


----------



## Chirogue (20. September 2008)

hmmm...also da ich beim Headstart dabei war, hab ich noch nicht das volle Konto aktiviert....
Sollte aber mit Lastschrift gehen....vll findet sich ja noch jemand ders dir sagen kann...

MFG Feanwulf


----------



## Brachial (20. September 2008)

Nach 7 Std. WAR spielen hat meine Arbeitsspeicherauslastung unter Vista etwa 46% erreicht (bei 8 GB RAM kann man sich den Rest selber ausrechnen). Also verschlingt WAR etwa 3,7 GB Arbeitsspeicher.


----------



## Chirogue (20. September 2008)

Brachial schrieb:


> Nach 7 Std. WAR spielen hat meine Arbeitsspeicherauslastung unter Vista etwa 46% erreicht (bei 8 GB RAM kann man sich den Rest selber ausrechnen). Also verschlingt WAR etwa 3,7 GB Arbeitsspeicher.



Ja aber nach sieben Stunden is die Cache auch ganz schön voll....wenn du nach 3 std einfach pc neu startes haste keine so hohe auslastung...


----------



## ManiSZ (20. September 2008)

Hallo,

wenn ich das Spiel beende, bekomme ich einen countdown, der mit - ihr werdet nicht mehr ausgeloggt - endet.

Dann hängt das Programm und kann nur noch über den taskmanager beendet werden.

Während des Spielens habe ich keine Probleme.

Ich benutze Vista auf einem AMD Quadcore mit einer gforce 9600.

Vielleicht hat ja einer von euch eine Lösung zu dem Problem.

Vielen Dank schon mal !


----------



## zabuzza (20. September 2008)

hi ich habe ein problem und zwar spiele ich eine zeitlang und schwups bin ich auf dem windows bidschirm und WAR hat sich beendet?
woran kann das liegen an peformance problemen eigentlich nicht ich habe ein dual core prozessor mit 2x 5000+ mhz 3GB ram und ein 512Mb Grafikkarte also denke ich mal das ich die rechenleistung ausschliessen kann.


----------



## Turius86 (20. September 2008)

hab ähnliche probleme mit plötzlich auftretenden bildschirm und rauswurf zu vista 64 , graka hab ich hd4850 prozessor amd phenom 4x also durchaus ausreichend ;-)
ab und zu kommt im vista die meldung atidag wurde repariert oder so ziemlich kurios treiber sind alle aktuell habs sogar schon ohne ccc installiert geht ebensowenig


----------



## Crash_hunter (20. September 2008)

also mein pc is net ganz so doll (ich merks lagt...) aber ich habs selbe problem... gut ich dachte schon liegt am pc...


----------



## Wizzoone (20. September 2008)

Nein eure systeme sind nich zu schlecht!!!!!! Was viel wichtiger ist was habt ihr für ein betriebssystem???
Hab Vista32 und das gleiche Problem is wieder irgend so ein beschissener Vista <-> Treiber konflikt!!! Nur kein plan woran das liegt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crash_hunter (20. September 2008)

Wizzoone schrieb:


> Nein eure systeme sind nich zu schlecht!!!!!! Was viel wichtiger ist was habt ihr für ein betriebssystem???
> Hab Vista32 und das gleiche Problem is wieder irgend so ein beschissener Vista <-> Treiber konflikt!!! Nur kein plan woran das liegt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


nein ich habe das gute xp...


----------



## Turius86 (20. September 2008)

vista 64... ja es gibt nen fehler irgendwas mit atidag...


----------



## loctusinthehood (20. September 2008)

also ich hab das selbe prob ich habe 1gb ram und konnte ja schon zocken hab nen barbar auf stufe 9 und aufeinmal hatte ich den error also  ich weiß net mher weiter-.-


----------



## Lars_5555 (20. September 2008)

Bei mir das selbe allerdings komm ich gar nicht erst zum spielen da  mich das Spiel schon bei der Server auswahl immer zu Windows zurückhaut und sich schliest.


----------



## snowstorm (20. September 2008)

also ich willl den client saugen hab abba keine ahnung wie ich diese "ports" freischalten soll oO ich den dl mal gestartet so saugt bis 15% und dnan steht da was ich soll irgendwelche netzwerkeinstellungen oder so überprüfen...what? also ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen

mfg snow

achja hab son toffline standart router dingenz teil


----------



## _Miche_ (20. September 2008)

snowstorm schrieb:


> also ich willl den client saugen hab abba keine ahnung wie ich diese "ports" freischalten soll oO ich den dl mal gestartet so saugt bis 15% und dnan steht da was ich soll irgendwelche netzwerkeinstellungen oder so überprüfen...what? also ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen
> 
> mfg snow
> 
> achja hab son toffline standart router dingenz teil



Man gibt in die Adresszeile 192.168.2.1 ein. Kann abweichen, rauszufinden unter Start > Ausführen > cmd > ENTER, Dann in dem schwarzen Fenster ipconfig und die Adresse bei "Standardgateway" in den Browser eintragen.

Danach öffnet sich das Web-Konfigurationsfenster deines Routers. (Dort auf OK klicken und) deinen PIN eingeben, ENTER

In dem Fenster auf "Netzwerk", "NAT & Portregeln", "Portöffnung", "Neue Regel"

Bezeichnung egal, Aktivieren, bei "Zu öffnende Ports" bei beiden Feldern 6881-6889, 6969 eintragen (Ich weiß nicht, ob die Verkettung so funktioniert, notfalls für jeden Port eine Regel, wobei das nicht nötig sein sollte), Speichern

Dann wieder "Netzwerk", "NAT & Portregeln", und jetzt "Portweiterleitung", "Neue Regel"

Bezeichnung egal, Aktivieren, "gültig für PC" deinen Auswählen, "Weitergeleitete Ports" beide 6881-6889, 6969, Speichern



Ich hoffe, das is so ungefähr in Ordnung ^^


----------



## KennyKiller (20. September 2008)

kommt drauf an versuch mal 192.168.1.1 oder .0 oder .254 in dei Adressenleiste einzugeben, müsste aber in der Anleitung stehen


----------



## _Miche_ (20. September 2008)

Doimli schrieb:


> kommt drauf an versuch mal 192.168.1.1 oder .0 oder .254 in dei Adressenleiste einzugeben, müsste aber in der Anleitung stehen



Um das rauszufinden, falls es abweicht, lese bitte meine erste Zeile 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zabuzza (20. September 2008)

also ich habe vista 32 bit hatte die probleme aber vorgestern noch nicht da konnte ich 5std am stück spielen nur geruckelt wie sau.daraufhin habe ich mir n 2gb ddr2 ram satz gekauft den eingebaut(ja korrekt eingebaut) welcher auch unter vista erkannt wird und seitdem habe ich diese problem kann aber ja nicht sein nur weil ich jetzt mehr arbeitsspeicher habe das das spiel nicht mer durchgängig laüft


----------



## Ardenda (20. September 2008)

ich habe da ein Problem  und zwar habe ich unregelmäßige Abstürze, kann nach 10min oder auch erst nach 2h auftreten, wenn dann allerdings gehäuft. Allerdings bei mir kein automatischer Neustart sondern nur der Blackscreen / Hänger.

PC alles in Ordnung, 3DMark06, prime95, memtest ---> alles über mehrere Stunden fehlerfrei durchgelaufen. Kühlung mehr als ausreichend.
Treiber, DirectX aktuell, auch sp1 für vista

E6400, 9600GT , 4GB RAM
Fehler tritt mit creative xtremer Gamer als auch mit onboard Sound auf.

Hoffe dass ein patch es  richten wird, es macht sowas von keinen Spass. Vor allem jetzt da ich weiss dass es definitiv an Warhammer liegt und nicht an meinem PC, das könnte man ja beheben bzw. austauschen.

Habt ihr tips oder anregungen woran das liegen könnte? Gibts da schon was vom Warhammer Support zu hören? (habe selbst verschickt aber bekomme keien antwort


----------



## Warman (20. September 2008)

Leider immer noch keine Veränderung an der Einlogg Front ^^


----------



## Angador (20. September 2008)

Hallo Leute!

Ich habe mir gestern Warhammer geholt, Spiel installiert, registriert und Game key aktiviert und auch bestätigt bekommen.
Dann habe ich mir den aktuellen patch geladen hat alles wunderbar funktioniert.

Spiel gestartet und es lief schön der trailer bis ich zum Starbildschirm kam, der mit den Treppen, da seh ich zwar den hintergrund und kann auch auf die buttons wie OPTIONEN, CREDITS und BEENDEN etc klicken, aber mehr geht da nicht, ich komme da nicht weiter.

Hat vielleicht von euch einer eine Idee woran das liegen könnte?

Mfg Anga


----------



## spectrumizer (20. September 2008)

Firewall, die die Ports zu den Server blockiert?


----------



## Angador (20. September 2008)

nope, hab sie grad ganz abgestellt aber immer noch das gleiche Prob  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fließendes Blut (20. September 2008)

Angador schrieb:


> nope, hab sie grad ganz abgestellt aber immer noch das gleiche Prob
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




wer is hier der nope !!! man versucht dir zu helfen und du meckertst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ogil (20. September 2008)

Naja - die Ports koennten auch in Deinem Router gesperrt sein - guck da mal...

Normal solltest Du am Anfang eine Liste der Server sehen - wenn der Hintergrund alles da ist und nur diese Liste nicht, dann deutet das schon darauf hin, dass WAR da irgendwie nicht mit den entsprechenden Servern kommunizieren kann.

PS: Hey Fliessendes Blut - "nope" heisst sowas wie "nein" und hat nix mit "noob" oder so zu tun...


----------



## Geige (20. September 2008)

nein er meinte mit nope, nein wahrscheinlich nicht n00b 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Angador (20. September 2008)

nope=nein.... ich versuch mal nen screen reinzupacken


----------



## Roennie (20. September 2008)

Fließendes schrieb:


> wer is hier der nope !!! man versucht dir zu helfen und du meckertst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




made my day


----------



## spectrumizer (20. September 2008)

Fließendes schrieb:


> wer is hier der nope !!! man versucht dir zu helfen und du meckertst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Juskwe (20. September 2008)

> wer is hier der nope !!! man versucht dir zu helfen und du meckertst



war doch hoffentlich ein Scherz oder ? Wenn nicht isses traurig dass jetzt Leute in allem schon Beleidigungen sehen.


----------



## Eaproditor (20. September 2008)

Ardenda schrieb:


> ich habe da ein Problem  und zwar habe ich unregelmäßige Abstürze, kann nach 10min oder auch erst nach 2h auftreten, wenn dann allerdings gehäuft. Allerdings bei mir kein automatischer Neustart sondern nur der Blackscreen / Hänger.
> 
> PC alles in Ordnung, 3DMark06, prime95, memtest ---> alles über mehrere Stunden fehlerfrei durchgelaufen. Kühlung mehr als ausreichend.
> Treiber, DirectX aktuell, auch sp1 für vista
> ...



-> Warhammer neu installieren
-> Diagnose Programm beim Spielen laufen lassen
-> CCleaner drüberlaufen lassen


----------



## wackalion (20. September 2008)

Ardenda schrieb:


> ich habe da ein Problem  und zwar habe ich unregelmäßige Abstürze, kann nach 10min oder auch erst nach 2h auftreten, wenn dann allerdings gehäuft. Allerdings bei mir kein automatischer Neustart sondern nur der Blackscreen / Hänger.
> 
> PC alles in Ordnung, 3DMark06, prime95, memtest ---> alles über mehrere Stunden fehlerfrei durchgelaufen. Kühlung mehr als ausreichend.
> Treiber, DirectX aktuell, auch sp1 für vista
> ...




Wenn ich so eine beschissene Überschrift lese. das ist kein BUG. Entweder ist es deine Unfähigkeit oder Teile deiner Hardware ist im Eimer. Das alles gleich als BUG abgestempelt wird, ist total lächerlich.

Teste nicht nur RAM sondern auch deine HDD!!

Diese fehler hat absolut nix mit dem Game zu tun.

Allawoppa


----------



## exec85 (20. September 2008)

Hi,

ich hab das gleiche Problem:

Vista32
4 GB Ram
AMD Phenom 9550 quad
2x MSI NX8800GT

Spiel beendet sich ohne Fehlermeldung, allerdings habe ich das Problem nur wenn ich in Altdorf bin.
Habe auch die neueste DX version installiert. Brachte leider nichts.


----------



## SohnDesRaben (20. September 2008)

OMG... gleich die ersten 2 beiträge fullquote! GZ!

@TE
dein system sollte reichen. neu draufmachen und schauen.


----------



## Angador (20. September 2008)

http://img91.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshot000jt7.jpg

Hier ist ein screen wie es momentan aussieht...schon schön aber den ganzen Tag möcht ichs nich anschauen, mal n bildwechsel wär nice^^


----------



## spectrumizer (20. September 2008)

Und was ist daran "neu"?



> Entweder ist es deine Unfähigkeit oder Teile deiner Hardware ist im Eimer. Das alles gleich als BUG abgestempelt wird, ist total lächerlich.
> 
> Teste nicht nur RAM sondern auch deine HDD!!
> 
> Diese fehler hat absolut nix mit dem Game zu tun.


Sorry, aber ein Problem, was offensichtlich mehr als 'ne Handvoll Leute haben, auf den Computer zu schieben ist eigentlich "total lächerlich". Zudem mit deiner Argumentation.
Mir persönlich ist das seit der OB bisher zwar nur 1x passiert - gestern - und seither nicht mehr. Aber bei anderen Spielen trat so ein Verhalten nicht auf - und ich hab bis vor kurzem noch regelmäßig 4 Tage in der Woche von 18°°-23°° in WoW geraidet, dabei ist die Kiste nicht 1x abgeschmiert.

Ist genauso idiotisch wie bei den Memory Leaks in AoC zu sagen "Das liegt daran, weil du keine 4GB RAM und kein Vista Ultimate 64 hast!!!!111"


----------



## Juskwe (20. September 2008)

> . Entweder ist es deine Unfähigkeit oder Teile deiner Hardware ist im Eimer


wenn ich dein post nur lese wird mir schlecht...

wenn bei ihm prime95, memtest  und 3Dmark  stundenlang problemlos laufen, und er bei nem Spiel das gerade neu rausgekommen ist Abstürze hat, dann ist natürlich er absolut Unfähig oder die Hardware kaputt!!! 
Es ist absolut ausgeschlossen dass da ein Fehler aka *BUG* in der Programmierung sitzt, der nun einmal bei seiner Konfiguration Probleme macht.
/ironie aus

Hintergrundiagnose laufen lassen, beim technischen Support das melden (möglichst genaue Beschreibung auch von deinem System), dann haben die ne Chance sich darum zu kümmern.
Und Wackalion nicht beachten!

(evtll noch mit HDtach oder wie das heisst, die Festplatte prüfen, um auf nummer sicher zu gehen!)


----------



## Iodun (20. September 2008)

kann es sein das die leute zu faul zum lesen sind und immer wieder neue threads mit dem selben müll aufmachen???


----------



## spectrumizer (20. September 2008)

Iodun schrieb:


> kann es sein das die leute zu faul zum lesen sind und immer wieder neue threads mit dem selben müll aufmachen???


Yap.


----------



## Ogil (20. September 2008)

Ja - da fehlt wirklich die Serverliste. In dem schwarzen Kaestchen rechts steht normal auch, dass grade was passiert - also z.B. der Status der Server abgerufen wird usw...

Wie gesagt - pruef mal die Einstellungen Deines Routers, vielleicht wird da was geblockt. Ansonsten gibt es im Patcher auch so eine "Ueberpruefen"-Funktion. Vielleicht fehlt bei Dir irgend eine Datei und deshalb klappt es nicht...


----------



## MichelMich (20. September 2008)

Ich hoffe hier kann mir schnell jemand helfen. Hab das probleme das die installation jetzt schon 2 stunden dauert. und der balken der ersten cd ist grade mal auf der hälfte. Jemand ne Idee?


----------



## Angador (20. September 2008)

ok, werde ich machen...danke euch schonmal. Ich halte euch auf dem laufenden^^


----------



## spectrumizer (20. September 2008)

Wenn du Ahnung von dem Kram hast, installier mal Ethereal und schau, ob da überhaupt Traffic zw. WAR und dem Netz passiert.

Normal sollte da rechts in dem kleinen Fensterchen sowas wie 

"Connecting ... 
Retriving irgendwas ...
Handshaking ..."

stehen.


----------



## Brendorin (20. September 2008)

Also erstmal servus Buffed-Community,
ich habe da eine Frage. Es geht um ständige Abstürze beim spielen von WAR.
Hier ein kleines Beispiel:
Ich gehe ins Szenario, alles kein Problem, aber an Ende, wenn es vorbei ist, hängt sich mein System
meistens auf, macht einen Neustart oder ein Bluescreen.
Da ich mit meinem System an der minimum Grenze kratzte, könnte es sein das es daran liegt, bzw
an meiner Grakka? Jedoch ist mir aufgefallen das ich, eben bis auf diese Abstürze einwandfrei spielen kann.
Kaum Ruckler oder Nachlader, für meinen Geschmack.

Mein System ist ein Athlon 64 3000+ (2GHZ)
eine Radeon 9600 Pro mit 256mb
sowie 1 Gb DDR2 Ram

Ich hoffe ihr könnt damit was anfangen, und mir vielleicht noch mehr Spielspaß
in WAR bescheren.

MfG


----------



## Angador (20. September 2008)

ehrlich gesagt bin ich nich die grosse leucht was sowas angeht... aber verbindung muss ja da sein, konnte ja den patch auch saugen


----------



## loctusinthehood (20. September 2008)

hi
bei mir kommt folgende fhelermeldung nach dem patchen wenn ich auf spielen drücke "an error occurred -- Warhammer will now terminate" wer ne lösung hat  bitte msir mitteilen^^ ich bin echt überfragt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  vor allem das geile ist ich habe schon gezockt und habe nen chaos barbar stufe 9 deswegen wundere ich mich ja so
thx schonmal im vorraus


----------



## spectrumizer (20. September 2008)

Ja, aber da würde man sehen, an welchen Ports es evtl. hakt. Oder ob was rausgeht, nur nix reinkommt, ...


----------



## spectrumizer (20. September 2008)

Suchfunktion benutzt?

Glaube das Thema hatten wir die letzten Tage ungefähr ........ 13.766 mal.


----------



## Angador (20. September 2008)

aahh ich verzweifel noch hier  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

spiel hier schon seit 5 uhr rum und seh immer das gleiche Bild

Alles bisher ohne Erfolg, aber ich geb nicht auf, irgendwann muss das gehen^^


----------



## KennyKiller (20. September 2008)

Angador schrieb:


> Hallo Leute!
> 
> Ich habe mir gestern Warhammer geholt, Spiel installiert, registriert und Game key aktiviert und auch bestätigt bekommen.
> Dann habe ich mir den aktuellen patch geladen hat alles wunderbar funktioniert.
> ...


eventuell mal neue graka treiber


----------



## spectrumizer (20. September 2008)

Also dass das an der Graka liegen soll, bezweifel ich im höchsten Maße. Aber probieren geht ja über studieren ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## perxs (20. September 2008)

Hab ein ähnliches  prob !! 
Cd eingelegt  hab insterliert, dan war aufm desktop die verknüpfung wolte starten geht nicht geh ich in den war ortner rein starte von dort  freute mich juhu endlich patchen aber dan machte sich war wieder zu und es stand in einem extra feld .


Critical Error

" Autentivication Faild "


hab jetzt schon 3 mal de insterliert und wieder inster liert aber es is immer das selbe kan mir bite wer helfen

Wiel endlich mit nem Schwertmeister durchs lande ziehen ^^


----------



## Undeathfish (20. September 2008)

Ich hatte das Problem auch, wobei ich auch nur 1GB hatte und 256 mb Grafik-ram habe. Mittlerweile habe ich die Sichtweite, Grafikqualität etc. fast komplett runtergeschraubt und jetzt läuft es ohne dass ich rausgeschmissen werde. Versucht es einfach mal ihr könnt dann ja testweise immer minimale Qualitätsveränderungen nach 'oben' machen um zu sehen ab welcher Einstellung ihr stabil im Spiel bleibt.
Ich weiß nicht ob es hilft. Hat halt nur bei mir was gebracht.


----------



## zabuzza (20. September 2008)

nun ja schienen ja mehrere leute dieses problem zu haben hat denn auch wer evtl ne lösung dafür?^^


----------



## Webi (20. September 2008)

F: Ich erhalte eine E-Mail zu einem Registrierungsfehler und einen Link zu einem "Authentifikation fehlgeschlagen, bitte überprüfe Login und Passwort.

A: Dieser Fehlermeldung bedeutet, dass das Passwort, welches ihr beim "Code registrieren" verwendet habt, nicht mit dem von eurem Konto übereinstimmt.  

Euer Passwort muss zwischen 8 und 16 Zeichen lang sein, und mindestens zwei Ziffern enthalten. Darüber hinaus achtet es auf Groß- und Kleinschreibung. Bitte stellt sichert, dass ihr das Passwort genau eingebt, wie ihr es auf der Webeseite tun würdet.

Wenn ihr mehrere Registrierungsfehler-E-Mails wegen eures Passworts erhaltet, könnt ihr ein neues Passwort mit dem "Passwort vergessen"-Link unter dem Einlogg-Fenster in der linken oberen Ecke unserer Webseite anfordern.

Bitte beachtet: Der "Passwort vergessen"-Link wird in den ersten Tagen nach dem Release nicht sofort verfügbar sein, sondern erst am Montag wieder funktionieren. Wenn ihr euch an euer Passwort nicht erinnern könnt, wartet bitte bis dahin.
Danke für eure Geduld und euer Verständnis.


----------



## Dadeldi (20. September 2008)

Hab daselbe problem auch. Hatte erst xp und hab extra wegen dem fehler vista (64 bit) installiert und hab den selben fehler auch :-( (alle Treiber sind aktuell und directx auf dem neusten Stand) Zum glück kann ich 1-3 Stunden spielen bevor es abstürzt, mit dem kann ich noch leben hoffe allerdings auch das es bal eine Lösung gibt.


----------



## Ashvael (20. September 2008)

Hallo liebe Community,

ich habe mir gestern war gekauft. Es lief alles Prima bei der Installation.
Doch manchmal stürtzt es einfach ab.Kann mir jemand weiter helfen?
Mein PC daten:
Intel Pentium D Prozessor mit 2 Kernen(2,8)
ATI X1950 PRO(256MB GDDR3)
1024 DDR2 RAM Arbeitsspeicher


----------



## spectrumizer (20. September 2008)

SuFu bitte, danke.


----------



## Dashy (20. September 2008)

den Login Namen klein scfhreiben ? :>
Sonst Ports oder so


----------



## Larison (20. September 2008)

everblue schrieb:


> Wenn gar nix mehr hilft mal bei offizieller Seite nachfragen http://www.war-europe.com/#/helpform/?lang=de




UNd da beginnt die Frechheit vom Kundendienst.

Ich habe einem Freund das game zum Geburtstag geschenkt. Damit ich Ihn auch von WOW zu War ziehen kann.

Wir haben einen Account für Ihn eingerichtet und dann auch den Code eingegeben.

Code wird nicht angenommen wg. der Authentifizierung und auch das Login klappt nicht.

Na gut. Dafür gibt es ja die Hilfe Seite.

Siehe da, sogar ein Punkt *Password vergessen* gibt es.

Also an den Kundendienst voller Hoffnung geschrieben.

Viele, viele Stunden später, in den man ein bezahltes Spiel nicht spielen kann, kommt eine e-mail zurück.

Man möchte doch bitte auf den Link *Password vergessen* auf der www.war-europe.com gehen und dort das password ändern.

Tja...
Das ist der Punkt auf der Webseite, der nun seit wie vielen Tagen/Wochen abgeschaltet ist.

Wie kann ein Kundendienst so eine Frechheit verzapfen.
Denn das ist es definitiv für mich. Wenn unsere Firma so mit unseren Kunden umgehen würde, aber hallo, das würde richtig Ärger geben.

Gruß
Lari


----------



## Splitty (20. September 2008)

Sieht sehr nach übertakteter GraKa aus!


----------



## Nahrzul (20. September 2008)

Hallo liebe Buffed Community,

folgendes Problem, ich war von Anfang an von War Begeistert und finde immer noch das es ein 1a Spiel ist nur kann ich es nicht ruckelfrei Spielen wegen meinen etwas veralteten Pc, nun wollte ich euch fragen was ich Aufrüsten müsste um es halbweg Normal Spielen zu können...Danke schonmal im vorraus!


Prozessor
Modell : AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3500+
Geschwindigkeit : 2.21GHz
Modellnummer : 3500
Kerne pro Prozessor : 1 Einheit(en)
Threads pro Kern : 1 Einheit(en)
Interner Datencache : 64kB, Synchron, Write-Back, 2-weg Satz, Exklusiv, 64 Byte Zeilengröße
L2 Onboard Cache : 512kB, ECC, Synchron, Write-Back, 16-weg Satz, Exklusiv, 64 Byte Zeilengröße

System
System : System manufacturer System Product Name
Mainboard : ASUSTeK Computer INC. A8N-SLI
Bus(se) : PCI PCIe IMB USB FireWire/1394 i2c/SMBus
MP Unterstützung : Nein
MP APIC : Ja
System BIOS : Phoenix Technologies, LTD ASUS A8N-SLI ACPI BIOS Revision 1008
Gesamtspeicher : 1GB DDR

Chipsatz
Modell : AMD Athlon 64 / Opteron HyperTransport Technology Configuration
Front Side Bus Geschwindigkeit : 2x 1.00GHz (2.01GHz)
Gesamtspeicher : 1GB DDR
Speicherbusgeschwindigkeit : 2x 201MHz (402MHz)

Grafiksystem
Adapter : NVIDIA GeForce 6600 GT  (128MB DDR3, 299MHz/2x1.00GHz, PCIe 1.00 x16, PS3.0, VS3.0)

Physische Speichergeräte
SAMSUNG SP2004C 200GB (SATA300, 3.5", 7200rpm, NCQ, 8MB Cache) : 186GB (C
_NEC DVD_RW ND-3540A (ATA33, DVD+-RW, CD-RW, 2MB Cache) : k.A. (D
WNWDO   A709QVC (SCSI, BD-R, HD-DVD-R, DVD+-R-DL, CD-R) : k.A. (E



Ich hoffe die Angaben reichen, kenne mich so gut wie Null aus, also bitte sagt bescheid falls ihr noch Angaben braucht oda so >.<


----------



## Bulk (20. September 2008)

Nahrzul schrieb:


> Prozessor
> Modell : AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3500+
> Geschwindigkeit : 2.21GHz
> Kerne pro Prozessor : 1 Einheit(en)
> ...



Dual Core wäre gut
Ram zu wenig, minimum 2GB
Grafikkarte zu schwach


Habe bis auf die CPU dasselbe System gehabt.


----------



## Graveman (20. September 2008)

sers bin hier bei nem kumpel , der installiert sich war und nach 2 min online lösen sich bei ihm die npcs auf (werden nichtmehr angezeigt)
Wen er sich einloggen kann , das game hängt sich auch mal ganz gerne beim einloggen der char auswahl auf.

er hat nen absolut war fähigen rechner , aber vista ist da was bekannt wie man das beseitigen kann ud er sich endlch der online gruppe anschliessenkann ?

hilfe oder links zu anderern lösungen weden dankend angenommen mfg Graveman


----------



## Nahrzul (20. September 2008)

Wenn ich mir jetzt ne neue Grafikkarte besorge
und noch ein 1GB Ram drauf lege,
könnte ich dann den Dual Core weglassen?

-auf wieviel Euro würde ich kommen?
-und was würdest du mir Empfehlen? =)


----------



## L4wrence (20. September 2008)

hallo liebe community!

ich hab folgendes problem: bin letztens nach altdorf geflogen, u hatte dort sofort schlimme probleme. Ist etwas schwer zu beschrieben aber dort seh ich durch alle wände, spielerfiguren haben keine köpfe, hab auf einmal schlimme laggs, kann mich so gut wie garnicht bewegen usw, altdorf is absolut unspielbar.

ka worans liegt. hab bis jetzt war mit maximalen grafik einstellungen völlig flüssig gespielt. 

bitte um hilfe


----------



## Bulk (20. September 2008)

Nahrzul schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir jetzt ne neue Grafikkarte besorge
> und noch ein 1GB Ram drauf lege,
> könnte ich dann den Dual Core weglassen?
> 
> ...




hmm schwierig zu beantworten ... dual core is definitiv besser, da die Leistung auf beide Kerne verteilt wird. Ich hatte immer 100% Auslastung und das nur in den Anfangsgebieten, will mir gar nicht vorstellen wie das später ausgesehen hätte (CPU explodiert oder weisse Fahne geschwenkt oä 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Du könntest mit einem GB Ram und besserer Graka eine Verbesserung herbeiführen, allerdings wirst im Endcontent damit auch nicht mehr weiter kommen. An DualCore wirste wohl gar nicht mehr drumrum kommen.

Ich hab mir jetzt nen 
Mobo: MSI P43 Neo-F, P43 Chipsatz 
E7200 Intel Dual Core
hd4850 Graka
4GB Ram
be quiet Netzteil 

besorgt und ~400Euro ausgegeben

Edit: Wenn du PC selber zusammen bauen kannst wird das wohl auch 50-80Euro günstiger gehen.


----------



## Arachnophobia (20. September 2008)

Hallo Zusammen, 

Hab mir vor kurzem die warhammer standart ausgabe geholt, und hab nun folgendes problem. 

Bei der istallation bekomme ich immer folgenden Fehler: can't copy the art.myp file.

Wie kann das denn bei Brandneuen CD´s der fall sein? ... und was kann ich dagegen tun? 
Ist schon irgendwie nervig, man kauft sich voller vorfreude nen game und dann klappt garnichts :/


----------



## Bulk (20. September 2008)

L4wrence schrieb:


> hallo liebe community!
> 
> ich hab folgendes problem: bin letztens nach altdorf geflogen, u hatte dort sofort schlimme probleme. Ist etwas schwer zu beschrieben aber dort seh ich durch alle wände, spielerfiguren haben keine köpfe, hab auf einmal schlimme laggs, kann mich so gut wie garnicht bewegen usw, altdorf is absolut unspielbar.
> 
> ...



Systeminfos wären gut und stell doch einfach mal von Maximum auf Mittel um.


----------



## Nahrzul (20. September 2008)

Vielen Dank Bulk hast mich echt sehr geholfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bulk (20. September 2008)

Nahrzul schrieb:


> Vielen Dank Bulk hast mich echt sehr geholfen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ganz vergessen, das Mobo

Mobo: MSI P43 Neo-F, P43 Chipsatz


----------



## Iceweasel (20. September 2008)

Hi, wollte mal nachfragen ob ihr auch die probleme habt. Konnte jetzt eben mal 1 stunde spielen ohne probleme dann beendet war einfach das spiel und ich lande auf dem desktop. Jetzt war es sogar 2-3 mal nachdem ich nur 2-3 minuten online war und schon war ich wieder auf dem desktop. Das nervt total da es immer fast 3-4 minuten dauert bis man wieder im spiel ist. Hat sonst noch jmd die probleme oder weiss woran das liegen kann? Mein Rechner reicht für war aus und ich kann es auch ziemlich flüssig spielen. daran dürfte es nicht liegen.


----------



## Zött1 (20. September 2008)

guten tag

also leute ich hab ein seltsames problem.
Am 18 september habe ich mir WAR gekauft installiert gepatcht und gespielt.
am 19. September trat dann das problem auf. Ich konnte zwar ins spiel einsteigen und mich zu einem server verbinden doch wenn ich mit meinem char in die welt einsteigen will wirft es mich wieder ins menü hinaus wo ich kurz darauf vom server getrennt werde.
manchmal wenn ich war starte connectete er nicht einmal und er schrieb mir nur eine fehlermeldung:

Authentification error- application will terminate now

naja ich habe mich dann hier bei euch im board informiert und alle möglichen fehler behoben sogar einen RAM baustein zu 2047 MB ausgebaut
mit der folge das spiel funktionierte wieder. dafür möchte ich mich auch bei euch bedanken.

heute will ich war starten was is los die selben probleme wie gestern. 
es ist mir ein rätsel weil die internet verbindung ist stabil und ich habe einen schönen datenverkehr zum rooter und mein schwager im zimmer neben mir kann spielen hat aber einen vergleichbar schwächeren Rechner als ich.

wenn mir irgendjemand helfen könnte würde mich das sehr freuen


----------



## Bulk (20. September 2008)

Nur eine Vermutung, ich meine gelesen zu haben das es was mit Dual Core Optimizer zu tun hat? Irgendwas mit runtertakten ... sry ich weiß es nicht, möchte aber einen Denkanstoss geben.


----------



## Zött1 (20. September 2008)

Hab quad core aber wie takte ich runter?


----------



## Bulk (20. September 2008)

Da bin ich kein Spezi drin, sry. Und ich möchte nix falsches sagen. Google mal oder es findet sich jemand der dir das erklären kann.


----------



## Zött1 (20. September 2008)

okay thx


----------



## EntilZha (20. September 2008)

ich habe parallel mal in den WAR-ordner geschaut, aber nach zweieinhalb stunden hat sich da nix mehr getan -> abbruch der installation. die zweite installation wurde dann gar nicht mehr begonnen -> wieder abbruch. jetzt läuft der dritte versuch. fängt nicht gerade gut an für mich...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arachnophobia (20. September 2008)

Hallo, habe mir am Freitag die Warhammer Online Standart edition gekauft, nun bekomme ich immer folgenden Fehler bei der instalation ...

can't copy the art.myp file.

Kann dann zwar auf ignorieren drücken und er macht mir alles soweit fertig, nur dann ist die Datenmenge beim patchen zu groß und er will dass ich das spiel erneut neu installiere, tu ich dies bekomm ich immerwieder den selben fehler....


----------



## begges (20. September 2008)

Brauche dringend Hilfe.Hab WAR installiert dann kam diese Meldung Patchclient hat ein Problem festgestellt und muss beendet werden.Hab dann die neueste Directx und den neusten GraKa Treiber installiert.Doch das Problem besteht immer noch.Also ich komm nicht einmal ins Spiel rein kann keinen Patch downloaden und mich nicht einloggen. 

Für eure Hilfe wäre ich sehr dankbar.


----------



## sevendays5 (20. September 2008)

Iceweasel schrieb:


> Hi, wollte mal nachfragen ob ihr auch die probleme habt. Konnte jetzt eben mal 1 stunde spielen ohne probleme dann beendet war einfach das spiel und ich lande auf dem desktop. Jetzt war es sogar 2-3 mal nachdem ich nur 2-3 minuten online war und schon war ich wieder auf dem desktop. Das nervt total da es immer fast 3-4 minuten dauert bis man wieder im spiel ist. Hat sonst noch jmd die probleme oder weiss woran das liegen kann? Mein Rechner reicht für war aus und ich kann es auch ziemlich flüssig spielen. daran dürfte es nicht liegen.



seit patch das selbe problem. in der open beta und headstart konnt ich schön durchzocken und nun nach ner stunde wird mein bildschrim schwarz und ich muss war per task man. beenden =((


----------



## fowl (20. September 2008)

Mein Rl Kumpel und ich würden gerne zusammen Zocken, questen RvR usw...
er einen Magus und ich einen Squiqtreiber,

wie und mit welchem lvl könnten wir uns treffen?

also wie würd ich zum Ihm rüber kommen?


----------



## perxs (20. September 2008)

begges schrieb:


> Brauche dringend Hilfe.Hab WAR installiert dann kam diese Meldung Patchclient hat ein Problem festgestellt und muss beendet werden.Hab dann die neueste Directx und den neusten GraKa Treiber installiert.Doch das Problem besteht immer noch.Also ich komm nicht einmal ins Spiel rein kann keinen Patch downloaden und mich nicht einloggen.
> 
> Für eure Hilfe wäre ich sehr dankbar.



hab das selbe problem bitte auch um schnelle hilfe

Euer Pat


----------



## sevendays5 (20. September 2008)

habt ihr schon mal den pathclient gestartet. ist im war folder und heisst warpatch, also falls ihr es nopch nicht probiert habt.


----------



## Bulk (20. September 2008)

Genügend Platz auf der Festplatte?
Inet Verbindung geprüft?
Ordner nicht schreibgeschützt?


----------



## Trash! (20. September 2008)

begges schrieb:


> Brauche dringend Hilfe.Hab WAR installiert dann kam diese Meldung Patchclient hat ein Problem festgestellt und muss beendet werden.Hab dann die neueste Directx und den neusten GraKa Treiber installiert.Doch das Problem besteht immer noch.Also ich komm nicht einmal ins Spiel rein kann keinen Patch downloaden und mich nicht einloggen.
> 
> Für eure Hilfe wäre ich sehr dankbar.



Ihr müsst die Ports freigeben die der Loader für braucht.


----------



## begges (20. September 2008)

Trash! schrieb:


> Ihr müsst die Ports freigeben die der Loader für braucht.


 
ok aber wie geht das( ich weiß dumme frage aber ich weiß es nicht)


----------



## glockenturm11 (20. September 2008)

begges schrieb:


> ok aber wie geht das( ich weiß dumme frage aber ich weiß es nicht)



http://portforward.com/english/routers/por...routerindex.htm


----------



## begges (20. September 2008)

glockenturm11 schrieb:


> http://portforward.com/english/routers/por...routerindex.htm



ok und was hilft das mir ich blick da net durch sry


----------



## Zött1 (20. September 2008)

bei mir is au no das selbe problem
außer dass i mich auf einem anderen server einloggen konnte mir aber nach ca 5 sekunden das spiel abgesoffen ist


----------



## begges (20. September 2008)

Zött schrieb:


> bei mir is au no das selbe problem
> außer dass i mich auf einem anderen server einloggen konnte mir aber nach ca 5 sekunden das spiel abgesoffen ist


 ich komm ja net mal ins spiel rein geschweigendenn in den patcher


----------



## glockenturm11 (20. September 2008)

begges schrieb:


> ok und was hilft das mir ich blick da net durch sry



Welchen Router hast du denn (Modell?)


----------



## begges (20. September 2008)

glockenturm11 schrieb:


> Welchen Router hast du denn (Modell?)



arcor easy box 600 aber das problem is ja das ich das spiel gar nicht öffnen kann ich bleib immer wieder mit der fehlermelfung ,patchclient hat einen fehler gefunden und muss beendet werden, aufm desktop sitzen.


----------



## Ernamor (20. September 2008)

Ich hab bei meinem Feuermagier momentan das Problem dass das Spiel nach dem Einlogladebildschirm einfach abstürzt, alle anderen Chars gehen noch, weiß jemand woran das liegt?


----------



## glockenturm11 (20. September 2008)

begges schrieb:


> arcor easy box 600 aber das problem is ja das ich das spiel gar nicht öffnen kann ich bleib immer wieder mit der fehlermelfung ,patchclient hat einen fehler gefunden und muss beendet werden, aufm desktop sitzen.




Kannst du warpatch.exe direkt aus dem WAR ordner starten?
Hast du den Haken unter Login/Passwort gesetzt?

Notfalls den beta client downloaden und den installieren  http://www.gamershell.com/download_32454.shtml


----------



## Tranos (20. September 2008)

Irgendwie scheint es meinen Router nicht zu geben.
Hat eigentlich schon einer dass Problem mit dem authentication failed error lösen können?
Wie stehen die Chancen dass GOA das bald behebt.


----------



## Bengue (20. September 2008)

ich gebe auf... versuche seit 15h irgendwie einzuloggen. 50€ Lehrgeld und 5h Login-Stress zwangen mich dazu erst gar nicht mit WAR anzufangen. Ich bekam zwar ziemlich fix Emails (was immer gleiche drin stand) Das hilft mir auch nicht weiter.

Viel spass wünsche ich an die jenigen die sich einloggen können.


----------



## EntilZha (20. September 2008)

bislang hab ich weder probleme mit dem einloggen noch im spiel gehabt... was daran liegt, dass ich seit 7 STUNDEN (!!!!) installiere!! zwei installationen musste ich wegen absturz abbrechen, und jetzt hängt der mist schon wieder. es werden einfach keine daten von der zweiten DVD installiert. kann jemand 7 stunden toppen? ich bin sowas von angefressen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## begges (20. September 2008)

glockenturm11 schrieb:


> Kannst du warpatch.exe direkt aus dem WAR ordner starten?
> Hast du den Haken unter Login/Passwort gesetzt?
> 
> Notfalls den beta client downloaden und den installieren  http://www.gamershell.com/download_32454.shtml



nö kann ich auch nicht starten kommt die selbe scheiße


----------



## Meshugga (20. September 2008)

Hallo
kann ja sein das das eine der dümmsten Fragen des Tages ist aber ich stelle sie trotzdem. happy.gif
Sagt mal wo schalte ich die Addon´s ein, also ich hab mir echt mühe gegeben(denk ich) aber ich finde es nicht.
Ich möchte das Blascdingens da einschalten um meinen Char ins Profil zu bekommen.
Danke für die Hilfe.
für den Imperator, für Sigmar.
Johannes


----------



## Realtec (20. September 2008)

hab mein text doch mal lieber gelöscht :>

mal ne frage zum topic hat jmd n problem mti bluescreens? ich selber habs nicht aber relativ viele aus meiner gilde


----------



## Serran (20. September 2008)

Hi , 
ich habe mir heute WAR gekauft und bin zwar etwas enttäuscht aber darum geht es nicht.

Meine Frage ist dumm , einfach und mit einem Wort beantwortet.


Ist die Accountseite offline?


Naya jetzt kommen etwas heftigere Fragen =P


Wie lange noch(falls ja)?

Was heisst das für die Spieler?

Und... Ne , das wars.


Also Danke im vorraus


MfG


----------



## Bulk (20. September 2008)

Les dir die News durch, da findest du entsprechende Anweisung wo du Account erstellen kannst (wenn du noch keinen hast) und wo du Code registrieren kannst, steht alles in den News.

Beim 2. lesen fällt mir auf, ist das überhaupt deine Frage gewesen? Wenn nein erklär dich genauer!


----------



## Eli (20. September 2008)

Alles was du wissen musst, steht in den News auf war-europe.com.


----------



## kjr (20. September 2008)

Hi leute...
wie der titel schon sagt, stürtzt bei mir war immer regelmäßig alle 15 - 20 min ab. keine fehlermeldung einfach wieder desktop. 
Hab ein notebook, mit 2gb ram, windows xp, und ner ati radeon mobility x1600 wofür ich mir auch grad den neuen omegaa treiber runtergeladen hab...
doch das hat leider nix daran geändert...
würde mich freuen wenn mit jmd paar tips oder erfahrungen weitergeben könnte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Meister Obolon (20. September 2008)

Tipps kann ich dir leider nicht geben. Aber mein WAR stürzt leider auch sehr häufig ab bzw. es verliert die Verbindung und schmeißt mich raus.
Na ja, mit den ersten Patches ist sowas meist behoben.


----------



## Illian1887 (20. September 2008)

kjr schrieb:


> Hi leute...
> wie der titel schon sagt, stürtzt bei mir war immer regelmäßig alle 15 - 20 min ab. keine fehlermeldung einfach wieder desktop.
> Hab ein notebook, mit 2gb ram, windows xp, und ner ati radeon mobility x1600 wofür ich mir auch grad den neuen omegaa treiber runtergeladen hab...
> doch das hat leider nix daran geändert...
> ...



me² hab mal an GOA eine sehr nette E-Mail geschrieben ob sie mir helfen können


----------



## sevendays5 (20. September 2008)

clientfehler. ist seit patch so, in den us foren wird auch wild geweint. ich weine auch, weil bei mir das selbe problem ist, openbeta und headstart war die ganze zeit reibungslos, also warten wir bis mythic die sage bügelt


----------



## Tulio71 (20. September 2008)

ja, scheint wohl so. Man liest Berichte von Crashes auf den Desktop, Totalabstürzen,  BSODs und dergleichen. Feedback Funktion nutzen, mehr kann man momentan den Geplagten nicht raten. 

Erstaunlichweise scheint es nur einen selektiven Kreis zu betreffen; die Vielzahl der Leute scheint keine Probleme zu haben.


----------



## Illian1887 (20. September 2008)

sevendays5 schrieb:


> clientfehler. ist seit patch so, in den us foren wird auch wild geweint. ich weine auch, weil bei mir das selbe problem ist, openbeta und headstart war die ganze zeit reibungslos, also warten wir bis mythic die sage bügelt



naja in den USA vieleicht aber GOA hat hier in Europa die Sache in der Hand...die entscheiden was wann kommt


----------



## becomeATank (20. September 2008)

jo is bei mir genau so bei mir stürzt war au imer so nach 25min ab^^ ich kann schon errechnen wen ich anfange zu spielen wann war abstürzt.


----------



## Tomtek (20. September 2008)

jo bei mir auch dachte schon ich wäre der einzige 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) jetzt bin ich froh dass ich das weiss ^^


----------



## Illian1887 (20. September 2008)

Tomtek schrieb:


> jetzt bin ich froh dass ich das weiss ^^


Das du net der einzige bist...wah??? Schade ich würde gerne eine Lösung wissen für dieses Problem...also Neuinstallieren hat bei mir nicht geholfen....naja das heißt WoWbg´s ich komme


----------



## Bengue (20. September 2008)

so, bei mir verschwindet Warhammer Mythic-Patcher einfach ohne Fehlermeldung wenn ich das Spiel starten will. Hat jemand ne idee was das sein kann? Hab 3x Mail geschrieben und bekam leider kein Antwort.


----------



## becomeATank (20. September 2008)

ich spiel lieber WAR mit regelmäßigen abstürzen als nochmals langfristig WoW zu spielen...


----------



## Illian1887 (20. September 2008)

becomeATank schrieb:


> ich spiel lieber WAR mit regelmäßigen abstürzen als nochmals langfristig WoW zu spielen...


ne also nach 15min wo ich eh schon 5min Einlogen muss...sry ich verstehe viel aber soviel net....ich kann bei sowas nicht Leveln/RvR machen


----------



## Madaar (20. September 2008)

Bei mir stürzt der Rechner ab und an in Altdorf am Marktplatz ab.
Allerdings auch nur dort.


----------



## Prometx (20. September 2008)

des problem hatte ich auch!
Du musst Directx installieren,google mal nach directx.
Dir fehlt so eine Diretx9 datei,im grunde kannst du auch nur die datei downloaden,weis grad aber nicht wie die datei genau heißt.


----------



## KennyKiller (20. September 2008)

hm meins stürtzt nie ab... komisch...


----------



## SirDamatadore (20. September 2008)

Ah "scheiss Warhammer"? hm... vielleicht doch "scheiss Benutzer"^^ Nicht wörtlich nehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jambobo (20. September 2008)

Habe auch häufige Spielabstürze, kann man wohl nur auf einen patch warten.


----------



## KennyKiller (20. September 2008)

Bengue schrieb:


> so, bei mir verschwindet Warhammer Mythic-Patcher einfach ohne Fehlermeldung wenn ich das Spiel starten will. Hat jemand ne idee was das sein kann? Hab 3x Mail geschrieben und bekam leider kein Antwort.


hmpf wie schon gesagt, einfach googeln, ich glaub auch dass es directx ist


----------



## Prometx (20. September 2008)

ich weis nicht obs euch was bringt aber bei mir hats sich etwas vebessert,das heißt die zeit bis es abstürzt hat sich verlängert,nachdem ich den cache ordner im WAR ordner gelöscht habe.
Der ist in eurem WAR Ordner zu finden,heißt cache und die datein darinnen braucht man nicht unbedingt.

Wie gesagt das behebt das problem nicht(zumindest bei mir) aber ich konnte dann etwas länger spielen.


----------



## Ghymalen (20. September 2008)

Bei mir nie abgestürzt bis jetzt (OB und Headstart)

Heute einfach mal "aus Lust und Laune" das Spiel mit den CDs installiert  (Sonst werden die armen CDs ja nie benutzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
Und jetzt 2mal abgestürzt, aber hey.. mich kann nach 414 nichts mehr schocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tulio71 (20. September 2008)

d3dx9_34.dll fehlt in Windows\system32\

Details hier: 

http://warhammer-news.blogspot.com/2008/09...4dll-error.html

(englisch)


----------



## Uniquename (20. September 2008)

da es schon 100 genau solche threads gibt, bin ich komischerweise nicht auf die idee gekommen noch den 101. aufzumachen wies der ersteller dieses threads gemacht hat und mich auch darüber aufzuregen, dass das spiel nach kurzer zeit mich einfach aufn desktop rausschmeisst ohne irgend fehlermeldund *heul*
 da kam mir ein anderer seltsame gedanke in dne kopf: und zwar nach der lösung zu suchen.

da ich seit kurzer seit mehr oder weniger regelmässig diesen forum heir besuche und auch sowas wie SuFu kenne, könnte ich die meisten beiträge in sollchEN(betonung geht noch mal aufs plural) threadS lesen und vergleichen und zum schluss kommen dass das problem an den grafikarten, bzw "nur" an den entsprechenden treibern liegen soll. nun dieses "nur" ist für die laptopbenutzer, die von diesem problem am meisten betroffen sind und zu den meine wenigkeit auch gehört, wirklich ein grosses problem. denn wenn man den aktuellsten grafiktreiber für eienen laptop holen will, wird man auf der Grakaherstellerhomepage(z.b.Nvidia) netterweise auf den entsprechenden hersteller des notebooks verwiesen(dell, asus usw) auf dessen seite man nur 1-1,5 jahre alre treiber findet. 
was tun, es blieb nihts anderes überig als diverse seiten und foren nach alternativen durchzusuchen und TaDAaa!! - es gibt sogar etwas dieser art.
auf
http://www.tweakforce.com/
oder 
http://www.laptopvideo2go.com/
sollte eigtl jeder den richtigen treiber finden können. undglaublich aber wahr abe e shat funktioniert. und ein angenehmer nebeneffekt - ich kann jetzt endlich sogar Bioshock auf meinem laptop zocken. was bisher wegen dem in den engen kreisen bekannten bioshock.exe absturzfehler nicht möglich war.
 also einfach mal gehirn einschalten, ausprobieren und WAR endlich ohne hindenrisse geniessen!
viel glück

P.S.
um es vllt noch etwas leichter zu machen - mein beispiel

Laptop : Asus g2s seies
Graka: nvidia 8600m gt 
BetrSyst: vista 32 bit

der rest ist nun mal wirklich latte, das spiel hat gar ncith so hohe anforderungen wie mandenkt, nach dem man den richtigen treiber installiert hat werden auch die meisten lags verschinden.

so, also mir hat in diesem fall 
http://www.tweakforce.com/modules.php?name...load&cid=16
geholfen, wobei http://www.laptopvideo2go.com/ in den meisten foren als meh erfolgreich galt. naja, man mus shalt alles ausprobieren. von nichts kommt nichts



EDIT: ah und das hier ist auch sehr empfehlenswert, vor allem der GOOFYteil
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=61284&hl=


----------



## glockenturm11 (20. September 2008)

er hat doch geschrieben ohne Fehlermeldung.

Wühl dich mal hier durch
http://www.warhammeralliance.com/forums/devtrack.php


----------



## Tranos (21. September 2008)

"Authentication Failed"
Ich kanns nicht mehr sehen. Gibt es niemand der eine Lösung  für das Problem hat.
Habe schon alles geschriebene versucht.
Wenn jemand das Problem gelöst hat bitte sagen wie er das gemacht hat.


----------



## Trash! (21. September 2008)

Wenn man das immer alles so weiter mit verfolgt muss man immer an WoW denken.. habt einfach Gedult, bei WoW wars ja auch immer das selbe.. Tausende Spieler konnten an einem Patchday nicht spielen wegen Clientfehler.. 

Liegts am Spiel? - wohl eher nicht..

Liegts an eurer Hardware? - Bingo!

Die Ports könnt ihr einmal unter eurer Windows firewall in den Settings - Exceptions freigeben und in eurem Router. 
Macht beides dann seid ihr auf dem sicheren weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es were toll wenn WAR einene Repair.exe hätte, weil man sollte schon den alten fehlerhaften Patch entfernen bevor man ihn neu auflegt.


----------



## glockenturm11 (21. September 2008)

Tranos schrieb:


> "Authentication Failed"
> Ich kanns nicht mehr sehen. Gibt es niemand der eine Lösung  für das Problem hat.
> Habe schon alles geschriebene versucht.
> Wenn jemand das Problem gelöst hat bitte sagen wie er das gemacht hat.




Gebt mal die Port-Range *UDP 1024-65535* frei.   ja, ich weiss, es ist dann praktisch alles, aber probierts mal.
Mit dem Tool currPorts könnt ihr schauen, welche ports WAR (also .exe und patcher) jedes mal beim Einloggen am local port nutzt.
Da dieses jedes Mal wechselt, sich aber innerhalb eines Bereiches einpendelt, könnt ihr die Range einengen.
Die von GOA empfohlenen TCP Ports reichen nicht aus.


----------



## Serran (21. September 2008)

Alle News durchgelesen , und da steht nicht das die Kontoseite Offline ist... 

Danke für die Infos auch wenn sie nichts bringen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tranos (21. September 2008)

Ich bin leider nicht in der Lage die Ports zu öffnen. Habe einen D-Link Dl-304 und finde nirgendswo eine Anleitung wie das bei dem funktioniert.
Wäre sehr dankbar wenn mir jemand helfen könnte.


----------



## glockenturm11 (21. September 2008)

Tranos schrieb:


> Ich bin leider nicht in der Lage die Ports zu öffnen. Habe einen D-Link Dl-304 und finde nirgendswo eine Anleitung wie das bei dem funktioniert.
> Wäre sehr dankbar wenn mir jemand helfen könnte.



Normalerweise müsstest du über 192.168.0.1 (im Internetbrowser eingeben) ins Routermenü kommen.


----------



## AoC.Virtus (21. September 2008)

Tranos schrieb:


> Ich bin leider nicht in der Lage die Ports zu öffnen. Habe einen D-Link Dl-304 und finde nirgendswo eine Anleitung wie das bei dem funktioniert.
> Wäre sehr dankbar wenn mir jemand helfen könnte.



ich habe eine Minute gesucht......

http://forum.dlink.de/phpbb2/viewtopic.php?t=2555


----------



## Tranos (21. September 2008)

gut ich glaube ich habe es jetzt hinbekommen. Aber das Problem besteht weiterhin. Bin aber nicht der einzige mit dem Problem.
Langsam sollte GOA das mal in Angriff nehmen.


----------



## AoC.Virtus (21. September 2008)

Tranos schrieb:


> gut ich glaube ich habe es jetzt hinbekommen. Aber das Problem besteht weiterhin. Bin aber nicht der einzige mit dem Problem.
> Langsam sollte GOA das mal in Angriff nehmen.



Sorry, aber das Problem liegt an den der den PC bedient und nicht an GOA^^


----------



## Tranos (21. September 2008)

Wenn das Problem aber mehr als 100 Nutzer haben, dann muss sich GOA Gedanken machen.
Und nur nebenbei. Die Seite mit der Erklärung hab ich auch schon gefunden. Das Problem ist nur, dass das Menü bei meinem Router anders aussieht.


----------



## AoC.Virtus (21. September 2008)

ist es nicht egal, ob das Menü anderes aussieht ? schliesslich kommt es ja auf die Beschreibung an..... egal ob zb "Portweiterleitung untenrechts oder in der Mitte steht^^"


----------



## Tranos (21. September 2008)

Es sieht ja nicht nur anders aus. Die Bezeichnungen sind anders. Hat mit dem dort abgebildeten nicht viel gemein.
Was ich nur nicht verstehen kann. In der Open Beta konnte ich ohne Probleme spielen und jetzt geht es nicht mehr.
Hab auch schon beim Kundendienst gefragt, jedoch noch keine Antwort bekommen.
Mich würde mal interessieren ob dass mit den Ports schon mal bei irgendwem was genutzt hat.


----------



## AoC.Virtus (21. September 2008)

Tranos schrieb:


> Es sieht ja nicht nur anders aus. Die Bezeichnungen sind anders. Hat mit dem dort abgebildeten nicht viel gemein.
> Was ich nur nicht verstehen kann. In der Open Beta konnte ich ohne Probleme spielen und jetzt geht es nicht mehr.
> Hab auch schon beim Kundendienst gefragt, jedoch noch keine Antwort bekommen.
> Mich würde mal interessieren ob dass mit den Ports schon mal bei irgendwem was genutzt hat.



hmm, also ist in deinem PC der Wurm drin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



einen Port musste man nur öffnen, wenn man die Beta über den Manager saugen wollte. (Portfreigabe im Router)
warum es nun bei Dir nicht gehen will, kann viele Dinge bedeuten.
Welche Software als Firewall benutzt du doch gleich nocheinmal ?


----------



## Tranos (21. September 2008)

Firewall hab ich die von Norton. Hab ich aber auch schon deaktiviert daran kann es nicht liegen. Wie gesagt ist ja nicht nur bei mir so.


----------



## AoC.Virtus (21. September 2008)

NORTON....................................*schnellversteckundkopfeinzieh*

OK, nach fast jedem Update werden der "warpatcher" und "war.exe" aktualisiert bzw verändert. D.h.: diese exe-dateien müssen bei gewissen Programmen neu freigeschaltet werden. damit diese auch eine Verbindung zum Interent herstellen können.

Lass *hust* NORTON *nochmehrhust* an und lösch die beiden aus der Freigabeliste. Drück danach auf "OK" damit der Programm die Änderung auch übernimmt. Nun füge die Dateien neu ein^^


----------



## Tranos (21. September 2008)

Gut hab ich gemacht. Problem ist immer noch da.


----------



## AoC.Virtus (21. September 2008)

Tranos schrieb:


> Gut hab ich gemacht. Problem ist immer noch da.



ok, check mal deine Netztwerkeinstellung, nicht das doch die WindowsFireWall aktiv ist. Sonst weis ich auch nicht weiter *leider*. Aber irgentwie blockt irgent etwas dein PC bzw das Programm......

Sorry bin gleich pennen. vielleicht hat noch jemand anderes ne Lösung.


----------



## cerxis (21. September 2008)

Bei mir steht seit 10 minuten Produktpatch wird gestartet...

geht nu...


----------



## chôôb (21. September 2008)

guten morgen erst einmal,ich habe folgendes problem und zwar ich hab mia war gestern gekauft und wollte ein acc erstellen,es liefe auch alles richtig gut^^ goa anmeldung klappte aber dann sollte ich mich  auf www.war-europe.com mit dem goa acc einloggen und dann auf mein konto gehen,,, nun kommt das prblem ..es gibt kein fenster indas ich meien daten schreiben könnte bzw es gibt eins aber indas kann man nix schreiben ,,, kann mia irgendwer weiterhelfen? bzw sagen was ich falsch mahce ? 

thx im vorraus

MfG chôôb


----------



## Herr11 (21. September 2008)

Da gibt es unter Registireren so ein Ding, dass heiß Code.
Da gehste drauf, und siehe da! Du kannst ihn registrieren!
http://www.war-europe.com/#/activation/?lang=de


----------



## Carimba (21. September 2008)

Keine Probleme hier. Wiederhol das einfach mal, ab und zu hängts vielleicht.


----------



## chôôb (21. September 2008)

genau das prblem hab ich auch serran .. blos ich komem noch net mal auf die seite ^^ habs dann über nen arbeitskollegen machen lassen, also goa anmedlung usw aber dann gings nich weiter das schwarze feld linbks oben in der ecke konnte er nich ausfüllen ?^^ oder amche ich was falsch?


----------



## Necrolord (21. September 2008)

Guten morgen,

unter dem Fenster was grau ist, wo man normalerweise seine Account daten eingebt oder einen Account erstellt, sind verschiedene Optionen die du auf der Seite hast. Direkt die erste ist zum Registrieren da. Direkt darunter ist der Link für die Code eingabe. Da musste dan deine Codes eingeben sobald du dein Account erfolgreich erstellt hast. Fallst du es nicht finden solltest hier ein link: http://www.war-europe.com/#/registration/?lang=de

Greetz Necro


----------



## Herr11 (21. September 2008)

Zum 2. Mal:
Da gibt es unter Registireren so ein Ding, dass heiß Code.
Da gehste drauf, und siehe da! Du kannst ihn registrieren!
http://www.war-europe.com/#/activation/?lang=de 

Bitte sehr


----------



## chôôb (21. September 2008)

ahhh ich kanns zwar noch net probieren aber thx leute bin sicher das geht super thx


----------



## m4ri (21. September 2008)

Wo ist das Problem?

http://www.war-europe.com/#/registration/?lang=de

bb


----------



## Tungyl (21. September 2008)

hilfe kann mich nich einloggen alles schon probiert auch flash player installiert und neues passwort geholt aber funzt alles nich vieleicht kann mir hier einer weiter helfen. habe mich auch schon an kundendienst gewendet nur noch keine antwort .
habe auch mein acc alles erfolgreich akteviert nix geht bitte um hilfe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Triceratroll (21. September 2008)

die registrierung geht , nur der rest der acc verwaltung ist noch offline, ich meine was gelesen u haben das sie das absichtlich off lassen, da der ansturm zu gross wäre ansomsten und neue codes nur schwer zu registrieren wären ansonsten. ich denkemal wenn war nen paar tage läuft und der ansturm an neuen codes nicht mehr so gros ist schalten sie das frei

edit:
grad gefunden die news, ist auf der offiziellen seite die news vom 20.9.08 um 16:30 uhr


----------



## Pmm (21. September 2008)

Moin.

Mein kumpel hat das Problem auch!!!!!!!!!
Wir haben die halbe Nacht geknobelt woran es liegen könnte und sind sind zu keinem Ergebniss gekommen.

Wir haben meiner Meinung nach alles richtig gemacht:

als erstes unter http://www.war-europe.com/#/registration/?lang=de

dann kam ne war-mail und die bestätigungsmail. Komischer weise kam später noch eine Fehler mail... von wegen "es gibt kein account für dieses Pw"

Der Cd-Key wurde 100% Richtig eingegeben und kann auch nich anderweitig verwendet werden...die hülle war ja zugeschweist...!!

Naja, wenn jmd weiter weis kann er sich ja melden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tungyl (21. September 2008)

alles nochmal probiert geht immer noch nich da bekommt mann ja zu viel da will mann zocken nix funzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pmm (21. September 2008)

Hammer Lol

da kam folgende mail:

Hallo,

Ihr Code wurde nicht registriert. Klicken Sie hier um den Grund zu erfahren

Der Login den Sie benutzt haben lautet: "...."
Der Code den Sie benutzt haben lautet: "...."

Bitte überprüfen Sie Ihren Login, das Passwort und den Code sorgfältig vor einem erneuten Versuch.

Das Team von WAR


Also is der cd-key falsch!? mehr geht ja wol nich!? hat er doch gestern gekauft original 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DK1979 (21. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hab seit dem Patchday das Poblem, das das Spiel immer wahlos fü nen Buchteil einzufrieren scheint. Hab mich auch schon durch diverese Foren gewühlt ,mehrere Leute das gleiche Problem - aber kein Lösungsansatz^^

Und um es gleich vornweg zu sagen - nein, es liegt nicht an meinem System *gg*

System:

Athlon x2 6000+
Zotac 8800GTS Alpha Dog Edition 512
4GB Geil! 800 DDR2
Windows Vista Ultimate 64
MSI - K9A Platinum

System sauber und fast neu...

Also, wer nen Plan hat, wäre dankbar für jeden Ansatz ner Lösung *verzweifel*

THX


----------



## Anachotox (21. September 2008)

Das gleiche Problem hab ich auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und an meinem Sys. kanns auchnet liegen....
Wäre super wenn jmd ne Idee hätte


----------



## Webi (21. September 2008)

Hi,
ich hatte einen Feuerzauberer und einen Runenpriester begonnen.
Nun hatte ich einen Absturz. Naja, passiert halt mal.
Jetzt sind die beiden Chars weg.
Ist das jemand hier auch schon mal passiert?
So machts keinen Spaß :-(


----------



## New-Member (21. September 2008)

Hi leute,

Nachdem ich gestern gefragt hatte ob es sich lohnt WOW für WAR aufzugeben , und ein paar zugestimmt haben
würde ich gern wissen ob es auf diesem Rechner laufen würde:

(ist nicht mein rechner, da meiner noch 4 x so schlecht ist xD Habe bisschen bei ebay geschaut und recht gute,neue Pcs für unter 300€ gefunden)

Grafikkarte: 	
GeForce 6150-Serie 

Prozessortyp: 	
AMD Athlon 64 X2 

Prozessorgeschwindigkeit: 	
2.600 MHz (das ist hier ja mal 2 ,oder?^^)

Arbeitsspeicher (RAM): 	
4.000 MB


----------



## Henning933 (21. September 2008)

hatte ich noch nicht..
wünsche dir das beste


----------



## softcake_orange (21. September 2008)

Webi schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich hatte einen Feuerzauberer und einen Runenpriester begonnen.
> Nun hatte ich einen Absturz. Naja, passiert halt mal.
> Jetzt sind die beiden Chars weg.
> ...



Wie gut, dass ich noch nicht mit WAR angefangen habe...
Dabei haben doch alle auf die große Wachablösung geschworen (WAR is coming und so)...
Und nun ein Desaster nach dem anderen.
Das tut mir echt leid für Euch.


----------



## Pat Stone (21. September 2008)

Webi schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich hatte einen Feuerzauberer und einen Runenpriester begonnen.
> Nun hatte ich einen Absturz. Naja, passiert halt mal.
> Jetzt sind die beiden Chars weg.
> ...



Bist du sicher dass du auf dem richtigen Server eingelogt hast ? Der Männeken werden auf den Warhammer Servern gespeichert, nicht auf deinem PC.


----------



## 36878 (21. September 2008)

Gibt es schon eine test version zu WAR ?


----------



## Bulk (21. September 2008)

Oder du hast versehentlich auf die Meldung "Server xy braucht noch Verstärkung" "Annehmen" Ablehnen" auf Annehmen gedrückt.


----------



## Bulk (21. September 2008)

Nein noch nicht.

Und bevor du gleich zerissen wirst, Sufu hätte geholfen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vaedryn (21. September 2008)

Pat schrieb:


> Bist du sicher dass du auf dem richtigen Server eingelogt hast ? Der Männeken werden auf den Warhammer Servern gespeichert, nicht auf deinem PC.



Genau das war auch meine erste Vermutung. Kann mir nicht wirklich vorstellen das nach nem Crash Chars weg sind, der Chrash hat ja nix mit dem Server zu tun auf welchem die Chars gespeichert sind.


----------



## Bulk (21. September 2008)

Serran schrieb:


> Alle News durchgelesen , und da steht nicht das die Kontoseite Offline ist...
> 
> Danke für die Infos auch wenn sie nichts bringen
> 
> ...



Vielleicht solltest du deine Frage mal konkretisieren. Was willst du überhaupt wissen/machen/tun?


----------



## Cenobyte (21. September 2008)

Hallo Leute,

ich hab das Problem, das ich jedesmal wenn ich War starte, die AGB´s bestätigen muss, das nervt mich langsam.
Habt ihr auch das Problem, ist das normal oder kann man das irgendwie umgehen?

Dann hab ich noch ne frage, undzwar, es gibt ja diese freie spielen, wo man sich die Rufpunkte bekommt.
Nun hab ich letztens den 2 Platz gemacht und sollte die kiste ankliocken um mein Gewinn zu holen, aber jedesmal wenn ich die rechte Kiste da anklicke, kommt immer nur das Fenster mit der Platzierung, welche Kiste ist gemeint?

Hoffe es können mir welche helfen.

P.S.: Ist es richtig, das man bei Grafikeinstellung, kein AA gibt usw.


----------



## Geige (21. September 2008)

aber zuerst brauchst du nen account für die
seite
www.war-europe.de
dann einfach code registrieren und losspielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ach ja instalieren dauert ewig =(
aber patcher ist erfreulich schnell!


----------



## Nerdavia (21. September 2008)

Eben....es ist unmöglich das deine Chars weg sind....das geht garnicht


----------



## Sharymir (21. September 2008)

Die Serverliste zeigt die Zahl der Chars noch nicht an,wohl ein Bug...ansonsten zu denen die hier bloss rumunken......Warhammer läuft erstaunlich stabil!

Zumindest ich hab bisher NULL !!! Probs gehabt.





Mfg


----------



## Carimba (21. September 2008)

Und gerade die Chars sind noch doppelt und dreifach gesichert Serverseitig. Kann sich kein MMORPG Betreiber leisten das Chars verschwinden.


----------



## Pat Stone (21. September 2008)

Cenobyte schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> ich hab das Problem, das ich jedesmal wenn ich War starte, die AGB´s bestätigen muss, das nervt mich langsam.
> Habt ihr auch das Problem, ist das normal oder kann man das irgendwie umgehen?
> ...



Das mit den AGBs hat jeder. Vielleicht ist es Absicht, vielleicht wirds bald gepatcht. Das Kistenicon neben deiner Minimap ist nur dafür da um dir das Würfelergebnis anzuzeigen. Die eigentliche Plünderkiste steht irgendwo um dich herum, durch den Lichtstrahl eigentlich kaum zu übersehen. Falls du doch einmal Probleme hast sie zu finden, folge einfach den anderen Leuten, die ebenfalls einen Beutel erwürfelt haben. Das AA sowie AF mußt du in den 3D-Einstellungen deiner Grafikkarte vornehmen. Ingame gehts noch nicht.


----------



## Bulk (21. September 2008)

Cenobyte schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> ich hab das Problem, das ich jedesmal wenn ich War starte, die AGB´s bestätigen muss, das nervt mich langsam.
> Habt ihr auch das Problem, ist das normal oder kann man das irgendwie umgehen?
> ...



Ist ein Bug, wird gefixt.

Ich gehe davon aus die eine öffentliche Quest meinst und die Beutekiste steht dort wo Boss gespawnt ist, die musst du anklicken.


----------



## Nerdavia (21. September 2008)

Sharymir schrieb:


> Die Serverliste zeigt die Zahl der Chars noch nicht an,wohl ein Bug...ansonsten zu denen die hier bloss rumunken......Warhammer läuft erstaunlich stabil!
> 
> Zumindest ich hab bisher NULL !!! Probs gehabt.
> 
> ...





Das ist auch Quatsch....bei uns zeigt er alle an in der Liste


----------



## fortuneNext (21. September 2008)

In der BETA kam das schon öfters vor. Sollte sich rausstellen, dass die Chars wirklich weg sind, unbedingt den Kundensupport benachrichtigen!


----------



## maxxscho (21. September 2008)

Cenobyte schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> ich hab das Problem, das ich jedesmal wenn ich War starte, die AGB´s bestätigen muss, das nervt mich langsam.
> Habt ihr auch das Problem, ist das normal oder kann man das irgendwie umgehen?
> ...



Das frei Spiel heisst "Öffentliche Quest" und die Kiste die du anklicken sollst steht irgendwo dort herum, ist nicht zu übersehen, funkelt, glitzert etc.

Das mit derm AGBs ist bei mir auch so, und es nervt echt schön langsam,


----------



## Carimba (21. September 2008)

Die Kiste welche auf dem Platz erscheint, nicht die in der Gui. 
Steht genau dort wo du auf der Map die PQ "Kiste" siehst.


----------



## Cenobyte (21. September 2008)

Ja genau die offene Quest ging es, bin da gerade net druff gekommen. ^^ Mist also beim Boss, schad, nun ja beim nächsten mal dann. :-)

Ok, also wird gefixt AGB´s ist nervend andauernt.

Ja, hab AA und AF im mom über die Nvidia Einstellung gemacht, dacht würd da drüber wech sehen. Thx.


----------



## New-Member (21. September 2008)

Wäre nett wenn wer antworten könnte,kenne mich nicht aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elessor (21. September 2008)

guten morgen^^

ich denke auch dass du vielleicht den falschen server hast und an softcake:

danke für dein mitleif, aber ich find war imemrnoch saugeil, nur dass man anchts nich so zocken kann is schade...pq gehen nicht, szenarien öffnen sich noch nicht schnell genug als das man sich damit die zeit vertreiben kann (wird aber sicher noch...) und questen...naja questen ist der grund warum ich mit wowo aufgehört habe und war angefangen hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich hasse questen, außer einzelne spezielle und gute questreihen, aber normale quests die nur ein quest lang sindm sind nur mittel zum zweck für mich. naja da gehe ich dann eben schon um 1 ins bett oder um 2...auch nich schlecht eigentlich^^ bekomm ich mal schlaf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber alles in allem überwiegen bisher die vorteile WEIT...deshalb: welches desaster?

grüße,
elessor


----------



## Elessor (21. September 2008)

sorry aber...was is AA und AF?

zum topic wurde alles schon gesagt, aber ich hab keinen plan xD


----------



## Tungyl (21. September 2008)

critical error authentication failed--application will now terminate.

weiß einer was das bedeutet ???


----------



## Pfrintn (21. September 2008)

Laut Systemanforderungen läuft es damit


----------



## Carimba (21. September 2008)

Grafikkarte absolutes NOGO. Müsste man ausprobieren auf ultralow aber Spass bringt das wirklich keinen.


----------



## Douteira (21. September 2008)

agbs: jo, hab ich auch scheint (noch) normal zu sein
kiste: iregend wo auf dem boden in einem umkreis von ca. 30m steht eine leuchtende kiste auf dem boden. die goldene kiste im ui ist der button zum listenaufuf. (hat bei mir auch was gedauert, bis ich das gerafft hab.

cu

douteira

p.s.
AA (antialaiising): 
bei NVIDEA karten über den nvidea manager einstellen
bei ATI karten:
- Das Catalyst Control Center öffnen und in die 3D Einstellungen gehen
- Anti-Aliasing wie gewünscht einstellen
- Anisotropische Filterung wie gewünscht einstellen
- Adaptives Anti-Aliasing deaktivieren!

kann man auch noch weiter für ati karten verfeinern, link: [url="http://forum.ingame.de/warhammer/showthread.php?postid=15762#post15762"]http://forum.ingame.de/warhammer/showthrea...15762#post15762[/url]


----------



## Geige (21. September 2008)

jo graka zu schlecht!


----------



## New-Member (21. September 2008)

also müsst ne andere Grafikkarte rein?


----------



## Carimba (21. September 2008)

Jap. Versuch mal was ab einer 7600 aufwärts zu bekommen. Damit läuft es bei vielen im Forum. Besser wäre natürlich ab 8600 oder schneller.


----------



## Ars_Mc_Ars (21. September 2008)

Ich hab das Problem das längere Texte bei mir nur halb angezeigt werden.
Das ist vor allem beim Verwerten blöd...
Habt ihr auch das Problem oder weiss jemand wie man das wegbekommt?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darkhunter-Furor (21. September 2008)

Das hier sollte auch helfen

http://www.systemrequirementslab.com/referrer/srtest

Edit:Nvidia 8800gt Alpha Dog Edition kriegt man schon für 100 Euro.Hab die auch schon bei Ebay für 80 Euro gesehen.

Gruss Darki


----------



## Carimba (21. September 2008)

Elessor schrieb:


> sorry aber...was is AA und AF?
> 
> zum topic wurde alles schon gesagt, aber ich hab keinen plan xD



AA Antialising (Kantenglättung)
AF Ansitropic Filtering 

Ab jetzt musste mal wiki'n wenns dich genauer interessiert, soviel mag ich jetz nit tippen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elessor (21. September 2008)

ok also irgendwas was noch mehr grafik zieht oder? bei mir laggt es ejtzt schon, wenn ich bei pq´s rumrenn auf maximale bildfrequenz und kleinster auflösung -.-


----------



## The Future (21. September 2008)

Kann mir einer sagen wievil speicher das spiel verbraucht den ich lese immer das es 15 gb verbraucht und das kann ich mir nicht vorstellen.


----------



## chôôb (21. September 2008)

wenn ich nomma ne fragen stellen darf^^ (gehört nich ganz hia her).... ehm ich komme nich auf die seite also www.war-europe.com... bei mia  kommt dann nua son flashplayer plugin... und unten nen ea games zeichen das wars .... wie kann ich auf die seite ?^^ ka was da los ist... =8


----------



## SARodiRIEL (21. September 2008)

The schrieb:


> Kann mir einer sagen wievil speicher das spiel verbraucht den ich lese immer das es 15 gb verbraucht und das kann ich mir nicht vorstellen.




Mein WAR ordner ist 9,75gig groß


----------



## SireS (21. September 2008)

Huhu Com,

bisher hatte ich quasi null Performance-Probleme und auch keine nennenswerten Probleme mit Abstürzen. Als ich eben das erste Mal nach Altdorf kam, ging die Performance rapide in den Keller.

Ich hab dann die Settings was runtergeschraubt, es ging auch dann einigermassen, allerdings hatte ich in 10 Minuten 2 Bluescreens, also da besteht noch dringend Handelsbedarf.

Habt Ihr ähnliche Erfahrungen?

LG Sires


----------



## The Future (21. September 2008)

mein freund fragt gerade nach wie er die kleinen festplattenspeicher zu einer großen machen kann.?


----------



## SARodiRIEL (21. September 2008)

New-Member schrieb:


> Hi leute,
> 
> Nachdem ich gestern gefragt hatte ob es sich lohnt WOW für WAR aufzugeben , und ein paar zugestimmt haben
> würde ich gern wissen ob es auf diesem Rechner laufen würde:
> ...



Ich würde auch eine schnellere Grafikkarte empfehlen, ansonsten dürfte alles passen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wôlke0310 (21. September 2008)

Hi.

also bei mir gibt es da keine Probleme. Spiele auf höchster Grafik und habe zwar in Altdorf ab und an mal ein Ruckeln, aber eher selten und auch nur kurz.


----------



## Arandis (21. September 2008)

Ich würde mir niemals bei Ebay einen PC kaufen. Ich hab dir mal einen bei Hardwareversand zusammengestellt mit dem du ganz gut aktuelle Spiele noch zocken können müsstest und betont darauf geachtet das es preiswert ist.
Mit dem System hast du ein AM2+ Sockel also kannst du später mal auf einen besseren Phenom cpu wenn du lust hast aufrüsten und mit den Markennetzteil ist auch noch ein wenig Luft nach oben.


Artikel Verfügbarkeit Preis 
 AMD Athlon64 X2 4850e AM2 "box" 2x512kB, Sockel AM2 
 sofort lieferbar 50,28 €  

 MSI K9A2VM-F V2, Sockel AM2+, mATX, PCIe 
 sofort lieferbar 46,39 €  

2048MB DDR2 Aeneon PC6400 CL 5, PC6400/800
 sofort lieferbar 22,92€ 

2048MB DDR2 Aeneon PC6400 CL 5, PC6400/800 
 sofort lieferbar 22,92€

Xilence Power X2-M ohne Netzteil
 sofort lieferbar 25,22 €  

 ATX-Netzt.BE Quiet! Straight Power 400 Watt / BQT E5
 lieferbar in 3-5 Tagen 46,95 €  

 Club3D HD3850 512MB, ATI Radeon HD 3850, PCI-Express
 sofort lieferbar 73,74 €  

 Maxtor DiamondMax 22 500GB SATA II 32MB
 sofort lieferbar 48,46 €  

 LG GH20N bare schwarz
 sofort lieferbar 19,21 €  

 Rechner - Zusammenbau
Versandpreis inkl. MwSt. und zzgl. Versandkosten 
 sofort lieferbar 19,99 
€  
*Summe: 376,08*€ 

Gruß 
Arandis


----------



## SARodiRIEL (21. September 2008)

Das man die AGB's zu Anfang immer bestätigen muss ist doch normal. War doch bei anderen MMORPGs genauso. Später muss man die EULA nur noch nach jedem Patch bestätigen.


----------



## maxxscho (21. September 2008)

Wie gesagt, Graka absolut schlecht.
Besorgt dir ne Nvidia 8800GT, falls erhältlich. Ne top Karte, oder ne 9800GT. Auch ne super Leistung für das Geld.
Und CPU würd ich auch einen x2 6000+ nehmen.
Der Pc, den du gepostet hast soll unter 300,- kosten? Neu?
Riecht verdammt nach irgendwelchen NoName Komponenten.

Also ich an deiner Stelle, würd noch 2-3 hunderter drauflegen und selbst einen zusammenbauen, oder lassen, mit den von dir ausgewählten Komponeneten.
Hast im Endeffekt sicher länger was davon, den diese Billigst-PC, naja....meiner Erfahrung nach gibts da nur Probleme, mußte schon viele augfrüsten umbauen etc. und im Endeffekt wäre gleich was anständiges billiger gewesen.
Ist natürlich ne finanzielle frage, aber billig ist nicht immer billig.


----------



## agolbur (21. September 2008)

mich würden sehr deine systeminformationen interessieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chôôb (21. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  hallo erstma... ich komem nich auf die hp von war .... imma wenn ichs ei aufruge kommt nne flashplyer plugin und der erst der seiet wird net aufgebaut... hab emia das flshplayer ding jetzt gedownlaod funzt aber imma noch net ._. kann mia wer helfen?


----------



## Cenobyte (21. September 2008)

SARodiRIEL schrieb:


> Das man die AGB's zu Anfang immer bestätigen muss ist doch normal. War doch bei anderen MMORPGs genauso. Später muss man die EULA nur noch nach jedem Patch bestätigen.




Ja zu Anfang, aber net bei jedem Start. Das ist nervig, wenn ein neuer Patch kommt auch, versteh ich ich, aber net bei jedem Start ohne Patch.

Und es wurde ja schon beantwortet, das es gefixt wird.


----------



## Anveena (21. September 2008)

Tungyl schrieb:


> critical error authentication failed--application will now terminate.
> 
> weiß einer was das bedeutet ???



Hab leioder das gleiche problem weis auch nicht mehr was ich machen soll hab jetzt kürzlich an warhammer ne mail geschrieben haben mir aber bisher noch nicht geantwortet; / Kommt bei dir dann auch immer fehlender patch client?


----------



## New-Member (21. September 2008)

Danke an alle , an meißten an den typen der mir den Pc da aufgebaut hat (name vergessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sorry^^)
yoa ich werds wohl so machen , da ich schüler mit mittelmäßigem taschengeld bin ,und bis zum geburtstag ists noch lange hin . 

Danke nochmal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sin (21. September 2008)

Hmm hab das problem auch ab und zu, habe aber bisher noch nicht festellen können woran das liegt.


----------



## njester (21. September 2008)

Hi, 

ich habe gestern einen chaos zeloten auf lvl 11 gezockt (freunde können das bestätigen, dass er lvl 11 war)

heute logge ich bin bum lvl 8 sämtliche kapitel 3 quests noch offen..

Ist das eins neues besonderes feature? Rückwärtslvln..???

EDIT: habe gerade auch gesehen, dass einige equip teile die ich gestern duch publics und so bekommen habe nicht mehr vorhanden sind..

Ich erwarte nicht das ihr mir helfen könnt (hab das problem schon gemeldet) aber das kann doch nicht sein oder?

Hatte jemand von euch schonmal den gleichen fehler??


----------



## Tranos (21. September 2008)

Bei mir selbes Problem. Schon nahezu alles versucht. Wenn es jemand lösen kann bitte mir schreiben wie er es gemacht hat.


----------



## Prometx (21. September 2008)

ja dir fehlt die datei,lad dir directx runter dann gehts-->genau des selber problem hatte ich.


----------



## Secnd (21. September 2008)

Habs nun mehrmals versucht alls admin zu starten passiert aber nix patcher erscheint nicht.


----------



## talsima (21. September 2008)

seltsam seltsam

ich war nun bei meinem bruder und bei ihm geht das auch nicht,
wir haben alles probiert und eigentlich ist das unlogisch, da meine maus so eingestellt ist das ich mit irgend nem button in einem worddoc den zugewiesenen buchstaben schreiben kann.

sobald aber war offen ist scheint die maus das nicht mehr zu machen,., 
dh. war stellt alle zusätzlichen hardware sachen aus. wie kann es sein das ich mit der tastatur die zb zahl 1 drücke und es geht. aber mit dermaus die eigentlich auch nur die zahl 1 drückt auf einmal nicht mehr geht?

bitte versuch mal noch irgendwer mehr als 2 knöpfe seiner maus im spiel zu belegen.

im maustreiber auf standart gestellt gehen zumindest 2 buttons ganz normal im game mit tastatureinstellung zu belegen
cheers


----------



## Disasterio (21. September 2008)

Hi, 

ich habe das Problem, dass ich meinen Account nicht für War freischalten kann.
Ich habe die Pre-Order gespielt und jetzt kann ich mir keinen Account erstellen, ich kann den Key eingeben der ist auch richtig, aber in der Email steht das es einen Fehler gab, wenn ich nun auf den Link gehe wo man das Problem ankucken kann, steht da die Email Adresse ist mit keinem Account verbunden. Das ist echt blöd , weil ich in 3 Tagen nicht mehr zocken kann durch so ein Mist. Weis wer was ich da tun kann? 

Mfg Disasterio


----------



## AoC.Virtus (21. September 2008)

das scheint echt ein schlimmer Bug zu seien, oder dein Char wurde vom Server nicht gespeichert. Wenn du es noch nicht gemeldet hast, damit meine ich das hier nicht im Forum^^, dann mach es bitte.


----------



## Dashy (21. September 2008)

Vlt hatt deine Mutter internet ausgemacht, dann kann sowas passieren wenns abrupt abricht :>
Aber trozdem, das ist6 echt nich st so gut, wobei 8 auf 11 ja in einer Stunde geht


----------



## Sniefy (21. September 2008)

JO,
ich weiss es gibt schon 100 solche threads aber bisher hat nix geholfen...need profi tipps 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



also ich hab im spiel regelmäßige lags...und es liegt denk ich mal morgen um 10 uhr + (cs ping >10) nicht am server. 

System:
Windows Xp Home edition
2gb ram 
AMD Athlon 64 X2 5200+
Geforce 8500gt 512 mb

hab während des spielens ne Speicherauslastung von ca. 1,3 gb nach 3-4h sind 1,6-1,7... der prozesser is ebenfalls nur max zu 60% ausgelastet...
grafikkarte schrott? -.-" 
oder gibs iwelche einstellung, hatte ich auch bei anno 1701 damals 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ars_Mc_Ars (21. September 2008)

So, ich push das hier nochmal bevor ich zur Arbeit gehe ^^

Evtl kann auch mal ein Verwerter schreiben was normalerweise in dem Kasten steht,
dann ist das nicht immer so ein Rätselraten wenn ich mir mal wieder einen Talisman herstellen will...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## njester (21. September 2008)

Dashy schrieb:


> Vlt hatt deine Mutter internet ausgemacht, dann kann sowas passieren wenns abrupt abricht :>
> Aber trozdem, das ist6 echt nich st so gut, wobei 8 auf 11 ja in einer Stunde geht



Ja, mag sein das es noch schnell geht, aber trotzdem regt es mich grad auf,


----------



## WarhammerFreak (21. September 2008)

is nicht die graka, liegt am warhammer code kann man nur warten und eier schaukeln bis nen fix kommt falls einer kommt..
kannst dir nen rechner für 2000 euro kaufen dann is es flüssig aber wohl nicht sinn der sache


----------



## Necrolord (21. September 2008)

Ist einem Gildenkollegen von mir auch passiert. Abends ausgeloggt, grade level 17 noch geschafft. Morgens eingeloggt plötzlich war er wieder level 14 und alles was er bis dahin erarbeitet hat war weg. Er hat das auch gemeldet, aber wie es weiterging weiss ich nicht...


----------



## Sniefy (21. September 2008)

mhh ok schonmal beruhigend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## njester (21. September 2008)

Necrolord schrieb:


> Ist einem Gildenkollegen von mir auch passiert. Abends ausgeloggt, grade level 17 noch geschafft. Morgens eingeloggt plötzlich war er wieder level 14 und alles was er bis dahin erarbeitet hat war weg. Er hat das auch gemeldet, aber wie es weiterging weiss ich nicht...



hmm.. kann das sein, dass wenn der Fehler auftritt immer die letzten 3 lvl fehlen? Oder war das jetzt nur zufall


----------



## Elfnarzo (21. September 2008)

SireS schrieb:


> Huhu Com,
> 
> bisher hatte ich quasi null Performance-Probleme und auch keine nennenswerten Probleme mit Abstürzen. Als ich eben das erste Mal nach Altdorf kam, ging die Performance rapide in den Keller.
> 
> ...



Bei mir ists auch so, genau in Altdorf bekomme ich bluescreens. Ich hab eigentlich ne heftige Kiste, nur der Arbeitsspeicher war ziemlich überlaufen war habe ich ihn verdoppelt, aber selbst nun mit 4gb bekomme ich noch ab und zu bluescreens. Scheint ein komischer und selten Auftretender Fehler zu sein


----------



## Webi (21. September 2008)

Update: War wahrscheinlich Serverlag. Nach ca. 10 Minuten waren beiden Chars wieder da.


----------



## sno0zy (21. September 2008)

lol, genial! ne aber hab dasselbe problem... zwar hab ich nicht denselben beruf, dennoch fehlen hier und da mal ein paar wörter


----------



## Ogil (21. September 2008)

Ich denk schon, dass es auch am Server liegt. Ich hab gestern Abend auf einem anderen Server neu angefangen (gleiche Seite, gleiche Klasse) und es lagt bei gleichen Einstellungen (gefuehlt?) deutlich mehr.


----------



## sno0zy (21. September 2008)

yo das kenne ich... das spiel läuft absolut flüssig aber von zeit zu zeit friert das bild für ne halbe - ganze sekunde ein. iWie in unregelmäßigen abständen und ohne ersichtlichen grund cO


----------



## Akareon (21. September 2008)

Also bei mir läuft auf höchsten Einstellungen alles prima... 
Wäre nett wenn du uns mal deine Systeminformation posten könntest, damit kann man mehr anfangen


----------



## WarhammerFreak (21. September 2008)

zufall oder andere gründe, server lags zeigen sich bestimmt nich an rucklern oder fps einbrüche


----------



## Anveena (21. September 2008)

Hi leute hab auch leider viele probleme mit warhammer .Zum einen wenn ich das spiel fertig installiert habe und auf fertigstellen klicke kommt Fehlercode 740 .

Auserdem kann ich das spiel nicht starten weil dann immer 2 fehlermeldungen kommen

1.Patch fehlerhaft!
Mindestens eine Datei konnte nicht empfangen werden .

2.Microsoft Windows 
Patchclient funktioniert nicht mehr ?!!

kann mir einer bei dem problem helfen bin langsam echt am verzweifeln!


----------



## Secnd (21. September 2008)

Kenn wer das prob wenn der patcher nicht reagiert mit admin hab ichs auch schon vesucht.
Problemsignatur
Problemereignisame:	APPCRASH
Anwendungsname:	warpatch.bin
Anwendungsversion:	1.0.1.16
Anwendungszeitstempel:	487a91a6
Fehlermodulname:	warpatch.bin
Fehlermodulversion:	1.0.1.16
Fehlermodulzeitstempel:	487a91a6
Ausnahmecode:	c0000005
Ausnahmeoffset:	00007880
Betriebsystemversion:	6.0.6001.2.1.0.768.3
Gebietsschema-ID:	1031
Zusatzinformation 1:	64cc
Zusatzinformation 2:	105a6c54d85ffffdc886a719925dc2a2
Zusatzinformation 3:	4e59
Zusatzinformation 4:	e96ea962d44798f284065d49766fedc0

Weitere Informationen über das Problem
Bucket-ID:	844508238

Danke für die Hilfe


----------



## Zois (21. September 2008)

Mich hauts immer wieder raus aus WAR und ich hab nen schwarzen Bildschirm, wollte nun die Einstellungen ndern, also weniger grafik aber ich kann nix ändern, weder an Grafik noch an Sound?


----------



## b0mb4z (21. September 2008)

WarhammerFreak schrieb:


> ... server lags zeigen sich bestimmt nich an rucklern oder fps einbrüche



Nicht ?
Na dann waren die Dauerruckler und Standbilder die man damals in der Anfangsphase von WoW hatte, wenn Ironforge wieder einmal zu voll war, wohl nur Einbildung von tausenden von Spielern  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ebon (21. September 2008)

Das sind sehr viele informationen xD

so kann dir keiner helfen.

Wie sieht dein System aus?
Welche OS nutzt du?
Treiber auf aktuellen stand?

...


----------



## Vaedryn (21. September 2008)

Aus meinen Kopfkissen piekst ne Feder raus , nun wollte ich mal das Kissen schütteln aber es ist zu schwer , was kann ich tun.


----------



## Shrukan (21. September 2008)

seit dem Patch lagt es ;> ist einfach so...
Vielleicht legt sich das bei den Wartungsarbeiten wieder.


----------



## Ebon (21. September 2008)

Vaedryn schrieb:


> Aus meinen Kopfkissen piekst ne Feder raus , nun wollte ich mal das Kissen schütteln aber es ist zu schwer , was kann ich tun.



Du hastn vergessen die Federn von der Gans zu trennen und dein Kopfkissen ist kein Kissen sondern dein Weihnachtsbraten


----------



## Vaedryn (21. September 2008)

Ebon schrieb:


> Du hastn vergessen die Federn von der Gans zu trennen und dein Kopfkissen ist kein Kissen sondern dein Weihnachtsbraten





Verdammt ! Naja, dann ab in den Backofen mit dem Teil. Melde mich dann in 30 Minuten mit der Fortsetzung ---> Hilfe , meine Wohnung brennt , ich habe mein Kopfkissen für eine Gans gehalten und in den Backofen getan, nun Brennt es, was soll ich tun.


----------



## Zois (21. September 2008)

ok dann mal ganz einfach, im Spiel gibt es ne taste die heisst: Einstellungen und wenn man die drückt kann man Grafik und Sound einstellungen machen aber egal welchen Knopf ich da drücke, weder wenn ich danach auf den Knopf drücke wo drauf steh Anwenden noch wenn ich auf ok drücke verändert sich irgendwas.


----------



## Djaila (21. September 2008)

... meiner - natürlich unmaßgeblichen - meinung nach hat war ein prob mit nvidia grakas. auf meinem sys werkelt eine 8800gtx mit 768mb ram und ich habe genau die von euch beschriebenen aussetzer.
gestern hab ich dann mal die treiber auf  den neuesten stand gebracht und siehe da: anfangs war´s fast weg. je länger ich spielte, desto schlimmer wurde es dann aber und irgendwann war´s wieder wie vorher.

ich bin kein fachmensch, aber ich würde mal ganz laienhaft sagen: da läuft was voll!   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

vielleicht hilft diese beschreibung ja einem kundigen, da ne etwas fundiertere meinung drüber abzugeben.


----------



## David (21. September 2008)

Ich könnte da WoW empfehlen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Djaila (21. September 2008)

hallo,

bis jetzt hab ich es immer geschafft, diversen spielen - welche einstellungen wie anti-aliasing etc gar nicht kannten - diese eigenschaften über das nvidiaeigene konfigurationsmenü quasi aufzuzwingen.

bei war will mir das nicht gelingen... hat einer tipps für mich, oder geht das schlicht und ergreifend nicht?

angegeben hab ich im menü immer die war.exe - ist das evtl falsch?


----------



## Darn!a (21. September 2008)

was willst du denn ?


----------



## Knallfix (21. September 2008)

versuch es mit www.nhancer.com


----------



## Jedesto (21. September 2008)

ihr solltet mal zwischen LAG und RUCKELN unterscheiden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lag is zb wenn man läuft und nach 2 sekunden ist man wieder da wo man losgelaufen is, aber das bild ist flüssig! (passiert bei schlechten servern oder schlechter inet verbindung)

ruckeln kommt von zu geringer pc leistung

klar das wisst ihr alle bereits aber ich hab das gefühl der ersteller des forums und auch manch anderer bringt die beiden begriffe etwas durcheinander..


----------



## Ogil (21. September 2008)

David schrieb:


> Ich könnte da WoW empfehlen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Genau. Weil es da naemlich noch nie gelaggt hat. Komm - geh spielen und red hier keinen Bloedsinn...


----------



## Geige (21. September 2008)

David schrieb:


> Ich könnte da WoW empfehlen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 du kleiner fanboy ich will dir jetzt mal was sagen du bist nicht b1ubb!
der flamt wenigstens noch mit humor aber deine flame/spam posts sind einfach nur dämlich!
zurück in das loch aus dem du gekrochen bist!

probiers mal mit grafik runterdrehn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HutSchMek (21. September 2008)

Jup also mir gehts genauso. Gestern Spiel geholt. Installiert dann neuen account gemacht und Cd-Key eingegeben. Die email bestätigt die kam und gewartet bis die nächste da war. Soweit sollte alles okay sein doch ich bekomm auch immer nur das die anmeldung nicht identifiziert werden kann. Man könnte sagen okay am anfang dauert es halt paar stunden doch ich mein es sind jetzt 24 stunden rum und es geht immer noch nicht.... schade so was -.-


----------



## Geige (21. September 2008)

jo hatte gestern die gleichen probs mit vollaufgedrehter grafik!

meine karte ist dafür eig gut genug 
nvidea 8800 GTS mit 640 vram!


----------



## Ogil (21. September 2008)

Den NHANCER braucht man bei WAR garnicht. Es reicht voellig aus, wenn man das in den NVIDIA-Einstellungen erzwingt. Musst nur sicher stellen, dass da "Beliebige Anwendungseinstellungen ueberschreiben" gesetzt ist - dann klappt es auch...


----------



## Meshugga (21. September 2008)

/gelöscht\



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Larison (21. September 2008)

Bitte gib doch mal Deinen Maustyp und Treiber an.

Danke
Gruß
Lari


----------



## Ogil (21. September 2008)

Boah - ich muss sagen es ist voellig sinnlos, wenn die Mods einfach alles bunt zu einem Beitrag zusammen schieben. Da stehen dann Antworten voellig aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen und man kann sich seine Diskussion zusammen suchen. Wenn Ihr, liebe Mods, der Meinung seid, dass zu viele Problem-Beitraege im "Allgemeinen" rumkullern, dann macht einen "Technische Probleme"-Bereich fuer WAR auf und schon sieht das "Allgemeine" viel aufgeraeumter auf...


----------



## Ghuld0n (21. September 2008)

Kennt denn jemand schon ne Lösung für das Critical Error- Problem. Bisher hatte bei mir ein Pc Neustart geholfen ... nun nicht mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wer nicht weiß, was gemeint ist...das passiert:

1. Ich starte die WAR.exe auf meinem Desktop (habe es auch schon mit dem patcher im WAR-Ordner probiert- ging net)

2. Logge mich ein...funktioniert alles, Patcher lädt fertig. Ich drücke auf spielen...dann:

3. Kommt eine Fehlermeldung namens: Critical Error. An Error occurred -- Warhammer will now terminate.

Habe hier schon öfter Klagen darüber gehört, allerdings noch keinen Lösungsansatz außer neu installieren, was bei mir auch nicht geholfen hat.

Danke schon mal für sinnvolle Antworten.


----------



## Prometx (21. September 2008)

Danke.
Hat bei meinem Laptop geholfen,ich hab früher alle 30 - 60 min einen absturz bekommen und nach dem treiber update hab ich gerade über 2 stunden spielen können.
Es is dann wieder abgestürzt aber des wird sicher bald gefixt und alle 2 stunden is ja auch nicht soo schlimm.


----------



## Monadar (21. September 2008)

Hat noch jemand das Problem das sich das Spiel ab und zu einfach von selbst schließt? Es kommt weder eine Fehlermeldung noch sonst irgendwas...
Und wenn ja hat jemand ne Lösung dafür? 

Ist nen bissl blöd wenn das Spiel zu geht und man dann beim reloggen in eine Warteschlange von 25min kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## börschisfaxe (21. September 2008)

Ich hab mir jetzt nicht den ganzen Thread durchgelesen aber ich habe auch ein Problem bei dem ich irgendwie nicht weiterkomme. Es geht darum, dass ich meinen Account nicht zu einem richtigen Account aufwerten kann. Sprich ich zocke im mom mit dem Head-Start Key und wollte jetzt den Key der Standart Edition eingeben. Jetzt bekomme ich die Meldung, dass der Key bereits aktiviert wurde. Meint ihr der wurde irgendwie von einem anderen herausgefunden, der den jetzt benutzt oder is das irgendwie was anderes. Hab auch schon nen Help-Formular auf der HP ausgefüllt, leider aber noch keine Antwort bekommen. Bin ziehmlich ratlos und hab jetzt Angst, dass ich ab Donnerstag nicht mehr spielen kan  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crosyc (21. September 2008)

hu,

habe seit gestern abend nach ca. 10-15minuten spielen nen freeze.
kein bluescreen, kein schwarzer bildschirm, kein restart ... einfach freeze und mir bleibt nichts anderes als den restart knopf zu drücken.

sehr sehr behindert da ich so ~10mins spielen kann und dann wieder 30-60mins in der warteschleife verbringen darf.


system:
duo e6600 @ 2,4ghz
2gb ram
gforce 8800gtx
abit fatality board


hatte am montag schon harte ruckler... dann direct x + graka treiber geupdatet und bis gestern kein problem mehr gehabt. jetzt die ständigen freezes die mich hart penetrieren.

temeperaturen sind eigentlich "normal" (glaube ich)
cpu 20-30°
gpu 50-60°
board 30-40°
platte 20-30°






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ogil (21. September 2008)

Crosyc schrieb:


> hu,
> ...
> temeperaturen sind eigentlich "normal" (glaube ich)
> cpu 20-30°
> ...



Hmm - wo hast Du denn diese Angaben her? Dass Deine CPU-Temperatur bei 20-30 Grad liegt halte ich fuer unwahrscheinlich. Schon garnicht waehrend das Spiel laeuft. Und die anderen Temperaturen? Sind die im Windows-Leerlauf oder waehrend das Spiel laeuft?


----------



## Iratis (21. September 2008)

Hey leute.
Ich hab en problem maybe kann mir wer helfen.
Also wenn ich in warhammer bin komtm es zimlich oft vor, dass ich ganz plötzlich einfach aufen desktop geschmissen werde und das spiel sich beendet hat.
Bei den warteschlangen auf meinem server recht nervig.
K.a Woran es liegt.

hoff iwer hat ne lösung
Gruß 
Iratis


----------



## David (21. September 2008)

Wir wissen doch alle, das WAR keine Qualitätsware ist - daher einfach mal auf den nächsten Patch warten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wunala (21. September 2008)

Bei mir lags es am overclocking und musste den Speicher FSB etwas bremsen und danach kein Back to Desktop mehr ohne fehlermeldung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rEdiC (21. September 2008)

David schrieb:


> Wir wissen doch alle, das WAR keine Qualitätsware ist - daher einfach mal auf den nächsten Patch warten.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wie du jetzt meinst du musst War überall schlecht machen nur weils die nicht gefällt. Los spiel WoW.


----------



## Terrorizer (21. September 2008)

man macht sich selbst (oder das bevorzugte produkt) nicht besser, wenn man anderes schlechtredet...

jedem das seine


----------



## Lorghi (21. September 2008)

David schrieb:


> Wir wissen doch alle, das WAR keine Qualitätsware ist - daher einfach mal auf den nächsten Patch warten.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



so langsam geht mir dein Gelaber in den WAR Foren auf den Sack. Scheinst ja gewaltige soziale Defizite zu haben wenn du glaubst, daß dich hier noch jemand ernst nimmt.

Noch nie hat`s mich so genervt mit jemanden nen Usernamen zu teilen.


----------



## Iratis (21. September 2008)

um nochma zum thema zurück zu komm.
Mein rechner mullt die ganze zeit rum Das mein SCSI/RAID-Hostcontroller nich installiert ist.
wenn ich versuch den zu installen meldet der konnte nich installiert werden. leigt es villeich daran das der controller net installiert is und daten verloren gehen und daher das game geschlossen wird?


----------



## David (21. September 2008)

DavidF schrieb:


> so langsam geht mir dein Gelaber in den WAR Foren auf den Sack. Scheinst ja gewaltige soziale Defizite zu haben wenn du glaubst, daß dich hier noch jemand ernst nimmt.
> 
> Noch nie hat`s mich so genervt mit jemanden nen Usernamen zu teilen.


Du hast meinen Namen geklaut, ich war vor Dir da.
Aber ich kann mir schon vorstellen, wofür das F am Ende steht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Iratis schrieb:


> um nochma zum thema zurück zu komm.
> Mein rechner mullt die ganze zeit rum Das mein SCSI/RAID-Hostcontroller nich installiert ist.
> wenn ich versuch den zu installen meldet der konnte nich installiert werden. leigt es villeich daran das der controller net installiert is und daten verloren gehen und daher das game geschlossen wird?


Das wär möglich.


----------



## Wunala (21. September 2008)

Vielleicht mal Chipsatztreiber installieren,die beinhalten die Controller Deinens Mainboards ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Iratis (21. September 2008)

Wunala schrieb:


> Vielleicht mal Chipsatztreiber installieren,die beinhalten die Controller Deinens Mainboards !
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



sind seit langem installiert aber das problem besteht immernoch ;D


----------



## Crosyc (21. September 2008)

Ogil schrieb:


> Hmm - wo hast Du denn diese Angaben her? Dass Deine CPU-Temperatur bei 20-30 Grad liegt halte ich fuer unwahrscheinlich. Schon garnicht waehrend das Spiel laeuft. Und die anderen Temperaturen? Sind die im Windows-Leerlauf oder waehrend das Spiel laeuft?



während des spiels:
cpu 37°
gpu 59°
board 38°
platte 28°

laut PC Wizard 2008


----------



## Katalmacht (21. September 2008)

passiert mir auch hin und wieder mal keine ahnung warum


----------



## glockenturm11 (21. September 2008)

börschisfaxe schrieb:


> Ich hab mir jetzt nicht den ganzen Thread durchgelesen aber ich habe auch ein Problem bei dem ich irgendwie nicht weiterkomme. Es geht darum, dass ich meinen Account nicht zu einem richtigen Account aufwerten kann. Sprich ich zocke im mom mit dem Head-Start Key und wollte jetzt den Key der Standart Edition eingeben. Jetzt bekomme ich die Meldung, dass der Key bereits aktiviert wurde. Meint ihr der wurde irgendwie von einem anderen herausgefunden, der den jetzt benutzt oder is das irgendwie was anderes. Hab auch schon nen Help-Formular auf der HP ausgefüllt, leider aber noch keine Antwort bekommen. Bin ziehmlich ratlos und hab jetzt Angst, dass ich ab Donnerstag nicht mehr spielen kan
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





> Um die Auslastung der Server während der Aktivierungszeit zu reduzieren, bleiben die restlichen Account-Verwaltungs-Tools für einige Zeit inaktiv.


 war-europe.com


----------



## AemJaY (21. September 2008)

Hallo zusammen. Ich versuch es nun auch mal hier:

[attachment=4955:war_start_fehler.JPG]

In meiner debug liste des heutigen patcherstarts steht folgendes:


```
[2008/09/21 17:46:48] libpatchclient initialized.
[2008/09/21 17:46:48] Currently running as [D:\Warhammer Online - Age of Reckoning\warpatch.exe]
[2008/09/21 17:46:48] Currently running as [D:\Warhammer Online - Age of Reckoning\warpatch.exe]
[2008/09/21 17:46:48] Notification of restart with alternate filename
[2008/09/21 17:47:38] libpatchclient initialized.
[2008/09/21 17:47:38] Currently running as [D:\Warhammer Online - Age of Reckoning\warpatch.exe]
[2008/09/21 17:47:38] Currently running as [D:\Warhammer Online - Age of Reckoning\warpatch.exe]
[2008/09/21 17:47:38] Notification of restart with alternate filename
[2008/09/21 17:49:26] libpatchclient initialized.
[2008/09/21 17:49:26] Currently running as [D:\Warhammer Online - Age of Reckoning\warpatch.exe]
[2008/09/21 17:49:26] Currently running as [D:\Warhammer Online - Age of Reckoning\warpatch.exe]
[2008/09/21 17:49:26] Notification of restart with alternate filename
[2008/09/21 17:49:51] libpatchclient initialized.
[2008/09/21 17:49:51] Currently running as [D:\Warhammer Online - Age of Reckoning\warpatch.exe]
[2008/09/21 17:49:52] Currently running as [D:\Warhammer Online - Age of Reckoning\warpatch.exe]
[2008/09/21 17:49:52] File copy failed.
[2008/09/21 17:49:52] Could not run as alternate filename
[2008/09/21 17:50:00] libpatchclient initialized.
[2008/09/21 17:50:00] Currently running as [D:\Warhammer Online - Age of Reckoning\warpatch.exe]
[2008/09/21 17:50:00] Currently running as [D:\Warhammer Online - Age of Reckoning\warpatch.exe]
[2008/09/21 17:50:00] File copy failed.
[2008/09/21 17:50:00] Could not run as alternate filename
[2008/09/21 17:50:55] libpatchclient initialized.
[2008/09/21 17:50:55] Currently running as [D:\Warhammer Online - Age of Reckoning\warpatch.exe]
[2008/09/21 17:50:55] Currently running as [D:\Warhammer Online - Age of Reckoning\warpatch.exe]
[2008/09/21 17:50:55] File copy failed.
[2008/09/21 17:50:55] Could not run as alternate filename
[2008/09/21 17:56:01] libpatchclient initialized.
[2008/09/21 17:56:01] Currently running as [D:\Warhammer Online - Age of Reckoning\warpatch.exe]
[2008/09/21 17:56:02] Currently running as [D:\Warhammer Online - Age of Reckoning\warpatch.exe]
[2008/09/21 17:56:02] File copy failed.
[2008/09/21 17:56:02] Could not run as alternate filename
[2008/09/21 18:02:54] libpatchclient initialized.
[2008/09/21 18:02:54] Currently running as [D:\Warhammer Online - Age of Reckoning\warpatch.exe]
[2008/09/21 18:02:54] Currently running as [D:\Warhammer Online - Age of Reckoning\warpatch.exe]
[2008/09/21 18:02:54] File copy failed.
[2008/09/21 18:02:54] Could not run as alternate filename
[2008/09/21 18:17:00] libpatchclient initialized.
[2008/09/21 18:17:00] Currently running as [D:\Warhammer Online - Age of Reckoning\warpatch.exe]
[2008/09/21 18:17:00] Currently running as [D:\Warhammer Online - Age of Reckoning\warpatch.exe]
[2008/09/21 18:17:00] File copy failed.
[2008/09/21 18:17:00] Could not run as alternate filename
[2008/09/21 18:18:51] libpatchclient initialized.
[2008/09/21 18:18:51] Currently running as [D:\Warhammer Online - Age of Reckoning\warpatch.exe]
[2008/09/21 18:18:52] Currently running as [D:\Warhammer Online - Age of Reckoning\warpatch.exe]
[2008/09/21 18:18:52] Notification of restart with alternate filename
[2008/09/21 18:21:31] libpatchclient initialized.
[2008/09/21 18:21:31] Currently running as [D:\Warhammer Online - Age of Reckoning\warpatch.exe]
[2008/09/21 18:21:31] Currently running as [D:\Warhammer Online - Age of Reckoning\warpatch.exe]
[2008/09/21 18:21:31] File copy failed.
[2008/09/21 18:21:31] Could not run as alternate filename
```

Die anderen patches von gestern oder früher liefen einwandfrei. Ich konnte Gestern auch ohne Probleme Spielen. Mein Rechner ist auch gut genug und reicht Locker fürh Mittelmässiges WAR zocken. Und Freien Platz auf der Hdd hab ich auch Ohne ende!!

Danke für eure Hilfe!


----------



## blisk (21. September 2008)

Hallo,

Selbes Problem hier. Software/Hardware mässig alles uptodate. Bleibt wohl nix anderes übrig als auf einen Patch zu warten (?).


----------



## Usakar (21. September 2008)

Hallo ihr supporter^^
Acc erstellung funzt nicht.


Ich versuche seit 2 tagen verbissen meinen war spiel acc zu erstellen kriege aber immer folgende E-Mail.



> Hallo,
> 
> Ihr Code wurde nicht registriert. Klicken Sie hier um den Grund zu erfahren: http://www.war-europe.com/?error=5x06
> 
> ...



(Der link in der mail funzt nicht da wohl die authentifikation auf der seite fehlgeschlagen ist. Pech nur für mich das die log in box der seite bei mir ebenfalls nicht funzt. Ja, ich hab das cache gelösch und habs mit opera und firefox probiert.)



> Bin 100 % sicher das ich den key richtig eingegeben hab, und da sich mich nicht mit dem PW gemurkst habe. Habs 4 mal probiert und bin auch mit der passwort vergessen funktion sicher gegangen das es richtig ist.
> 
> Kann jemand sagne woran es liegt oder wenigstenz ein paar probleme ausschließen?
> 
> ...



Danke im vorraus....


----------



## Ogil (21. September 2008)

Crosyc schrieb:


> während des spiels:
> cpu 37°
> gpu 59°
> board 38°
> ...



Ok. Das sind recht niedrige Temperaturen (meine 8800GTX wird locker 70 Grad warm) - daran sollte es also (zumindest wenn die Hardware fehlerfrei ist) nicht liegen.



AemJaY schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen. Ich versuch es nun auch mal hier:
> 
> [attachment=4955:war_start_fehler.JPG]



Fuehrst Du den Patcher unter Vista als Admin aus? Falls nicht - versuch das mal!


----------



## glockenturm11 (21. September 2008)

Usakar schrieb:


> Hallo ihr supporter^^
> Acc erstellung funzt nicht.
> 
> 
> ...





Schau nochmal genau hier
http://war.buffed.de/news/7175/warhammer-o...-sind-geoeffnet
Zum Erstellen empfehle ich eine gmx Adresse zu nehmen, da klappts sofort


----------



## darkjoy2k2 (21. September 2008)

Meine Frau hat selbiges Prob...

Hab in anderen Foren gelesen dasses nen RAM prob wäre... Hat jemand durch arbeitsspeicher aufrüsten das problem aus der welt geschafft.

Hab prompt meiner Frau auch nen Riegel bestellt, ob die aufrüstung 1gb > 2gb was gebracht hat reich ich nach sobald ich ergebnisse hab


----------



## Usakar (21. September 2008)

glockenturm11 schrieb:


> Schau nochmal genau hier
> http://war.buffed.de/news/7175/warhammer-o...-sind-geoeffnet
> Zum Erstellen empfehle ich eine gmx Adresse zu nehmen, da klappts sofort



Ich habe alle schritte so befolgt. Es sei denn der name und das PW das war-europe kontos muss der gleiche sein wie der für den spiel account. BTW freenet und gmx haben das gleiche ergebnis glaube kaum es liegt nicht am Email-provider.


----------



## Ogil (21. September 2008)

Usakar schrieb:


> Ich habe alle schritte so befolgt. Es sei denn der name und das PW das war-europe kontos muss der gleiche sein wie der für den spiel account. BTW freenet und gmx haben das gleiche ergebnis glaube kaum es liegt am provider.


Also - Du hast nur einen Account. Was Du da auf War-Europe registriert ist Dein Spiel-Login und Passwort. Und wenn Du einen Key freischalten willst, dann musst Du diesen Key dem War-Europe-Account zuweisen.


----------



## Usakar (21. September 2008)

Ogil schrieb:


> Also - Du hast nur einen Account. Was Du da auf War-Europe registriert ist Dein Spiel-Login und Passwort. Und wenn Du einen Key freischalten willst, dann musst Du diesen Key dem War-Europe-Account zuweisen.



Nunja soweit klar nur leider ist die die login box auf war-europe bei mir trotz cache löschen opera,firefox und IE bei mir nicht anwählbar. Ich bin also zimlich in der klemme^^


----------



## Ogil (21. September 2008)

Usakar schrieb:


> Nunja soweit klar nur leider ist die die login box auf war-europe bei mir trotz cache löschen opera,firefox und IE bei mir nicht anwählbar. Ich bin also zimlich in der klemme^^



Das ist normal und liegt nicht an Dir (haben die vorlaeufig abgestellt).

Wenn Du einen registrierten Account auf War-Europe hast, musst Du nur auf "Code" druecken und da all Deine Daten eingeben, wobei da Mail-Adresse, registriertes Account und Passwort zusammen passen muessen.


----------



## Usakar (21. September 2008)

Ogil schrieb:


> Das ist normal und liegt nicht an Dir (haben die vorlaeufig abgestellt).
> 
> Wenn Du einen registrierten Account auf War-Europe hast, musst Du nur auf "Code" druecken und da all Deine Daten eingeben, wobei da Mail-Adresse, registriertes Account und Passwort zusammen passen muessen.



Hm, also die mail adresse und das pw stimmen überein. Der login jedoch nicht...  Könnte es daran liegen?


----------



## AemJaY (21. September 2008)

AemJaY schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen. Ich versuch es nun auch mal hier:
> 
> [attachment=4955:war_start_fehler.JPG]
> 
> ...




weis da keiner zu helfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ogil (21. September 2008)

Usakar schrieb:


> Hm, also die mail adresse und das pw stimmen überein. Der login jedoch nicht...  Könnte es daran liegen?



Du musst das Login verwenden, mit welchem Du Dich fuer die WAR-Europe-Seite registriert hast.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ogil (21. September 2008)

AemJaY schrieb:


> weis da keiner zu helfen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wie ich schon sagte: Hast Du Vista? Und wenn ja - fuehrst Du den Patcher als Administrator aus? Wenn nicht - versuchen!


----------



## Usakar (21. September 2008)

Vielen dank für deine hilfe! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hoffentlich klappts jetzt.

Das problem war das ich das so verstandne habe das der war-europe und der spiel acc 2 verscheidenen sachen sind. Das gegenteil wurde in keiner silbe auf der seite deutlich^^

Man sieht sich (HOFFENTLICH!) in WAR^^


----------



## Usakar (21. September 2008)

http://www.pictureupload.de/originals/pict...6_Unbenannt.JPG 

langsam wirds frustrierend^^

Hm hat sich erledigt, inzwischen hat ers geschluckt. Bin mal gespannt was jetzt passiert^^


----------



## Ogil (21. September 2008)

Usakar schrieb:


> http://www.pictureupload.de/originals/pict...6_Unbenannt.JPG
> 
> langsam wirds frustrierend^^



Einfach paarmal versuchen - dieser 414-Fehler bedeutet ein Timeout der Seite. Da versuchen moeglicherweise grad zu viele drauf zu zu greifen.


----------



## Usakar (21. September 2008)

JAA es funzt^^

Kann dir nicht genug danken^^


----------



## blisk (21. September 2008)

darkjoy2k2 schrieb:


> Hab in anderen Foren gelesen dasses nen RAM prob wäre... Hat jemand durch arbeitsspeicher aufrüsten das problem aus der welt geschafft.



Ich habe 4GB RAM. Das Problem liegt meiner Meinung nach definitv auf Seiten der Spielsoftware.


----------



## Ogil (21. September 2008)

Usakar schrieb:


> JAA es funzt^^
> 
> Kann dir nicht genug danken^^



Gern doch. Dafuer musst Du nun auf Seiten der Ordnung anfangen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lorghi (21. September 2008)

David schrieb:


> Du hast meinen Namen geklaut, ich war vor Dir da.



Genau, ich hab alle Usernamen durchwühlt & mir dann deinen Allerweltsnamen ausgesucht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vielleicht hat mich auch deine Liebenswürdigkeit & geradezu eloquenten Argumentationen überzeugt & ich musste mich einfach so nennen.

Who knows...


----------



## Dadeldi (21. September 2008)

Das problem liegt an der Spielsoftware und ist allgemein bekannt. Ich hab das prob weil WAR ein pro mit meiner Grafikkarte hat....Ich konnte alles runterschrauben und seither läuft alles rund ausser in Altdorf kickt es mich immer noch regelmässig raus. Mein Kumpel hat auch das selbe prob aber auch nur in Altdorf. (beide topsysteme mit 4GB Ram ..Kumpel noch mehr unter vista 64) Ich bin sicher das dieses prob so rasch al möglich gefixt wird nur dürfte es einpaar Tage (oder wochen) dauern da es einiges zu programmieren geben dürfte :-) Aber nur der intressehalber: was für eine Grafikkarte benutzen diejenigen die immer wieder auf den Desktop geschmissen werden ? Bei mir und meinem Kumpel ists ne ATI .


----------



## Runisha (21. September 2008)

hab das problem auch hab ne Nvidia

Noch gleich ne Frage dazu, ich hab auch noch das Problem, dass wenn ich mitten im spiel aufn desktop gehen will ich danach nicht mehr ins Spiel kann, der bildschirm bleibt einfach schwarz ich seh nur den WAR mauszeiger und hör die geräusche aber das bild kommt net mehr


----------



## gart (21. September 2008)

Das rausfallen passiert mir zurzeit au immer häufiger, bei 20min. warteschlage echt nervig. Hoffentlich machen die Herren entwickler mal paar 24h schichten damit wir ihr game auch 24 stunden zocken können und dann weiter geld zahlen :E
Unnd macht was Gegen die Warteschlangen!!!


----------



## Kikolool (21. September 2008)

Ich hatte es nach dem letzten Patch und seitdem ich den Omega Treiber statt Catalyst drauf hab. Dumm ist, beim Omega läuft das spiel locker 10fps schneller aber manchma kickts mich raus. Dachte erst liegt an dem Treiber aber da ja jetzt anscheinend mehr das Problem haben hoffe ich doch auf einen Fehler im Clienten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FraenkyB (21. September 2008)

Es gibt zwar (leider) hunderte Threads bezüglich dieser Problematik aber ich poste das mal hier hinein da dieser auf der ersten Seite steht.

Zu aller erst: Ich hab das Problem für mich gelöst.

System:
Intel 6600 Dual Core
3 GB Ram
XP Prof. SP3
NVidia GTX260

Wie alles begann:

So alle 20-30 Minuten einen Absturz auf den Desktop. Teilweise lies sich War nicht mehr öffnen und ich musste rebooten.
Extremer Lag im Spiel

Meine Lösung:

XP Prof auf einer Partition (70 G neu installiert, nur Graka und Mainboardtreiber, DirectX sowie Teamspeak.

Seit 4 Stunden:

KEINEN Absturz mehr, also kein Desktop mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


KEINEN Lag mehr, außer im RvR Szenario Tempel (da kommen halt viele Spieler auf einem Fleck zusammen).

Kurzum: 
Legt Euch eine Partition an und installiert ein sauberes OS, ihr müsst War nicht neu installieren, es läßt sich sauber von der alten Installation starten (spart Patchzeit und Speicherplatz).

Somit liegt der Fehler klar und deutlich nicht an eventuellen Hardwaredefekten sodern an der Software die hier sicherlich noch nachgebessert werden muss.

Gruß Frank


----------



## Zentoro (21. September 2008)

Ist mir eben zum ersten Mal passiert (trotz 4G und nun 30 Min Wartezeit!   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skullzigg (21. September 2008)

Servus,

ich habe folgendes problem:
wenn ich WAR instalierre und mit disk 1 fertig bin pack ich disk 2 ins laufwerk, dann
wird die world.myp entpackt und ich warte hier schon 10min und es rührt sich nichts.
Ist das ein Fehler und ich kann WAR nicht instalierren oder muss ich da sehr lange warten?
Bitte um Hilfe,
Danke

Mfg
Skullrik


----------



## Gibacht (21. September 2008)

es dauert recht lange und der Balken beibt ganz grün, siehst also keinen weiteren Vortschritt, aber es läuft  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## glockenturm11 (21. September 2008)

Skullzigg schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> ich habe folgendes problem:
> wenn ich WAR instalierre und mit disk 1 fertig bin pack ich disk 2 ins laufwerk, dann
> ...



Das ist ist bei vielen so, deshalb Beta Client nehmen. Da gibts die Problematik nicht.


----------



## Skullzigg (21. September 2008)

Ok danke Problem hat sich gelöst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tranos (21. September 2008)

Immer noch keine ne Antwort auf das Authentication failed Problem.
Mir versaut es langsam echt komplett die Laune.
Hatte mich so auf das Spiel gefreut. Dann wurde ich noch in der Open Beta so richtig heiß gemacht und jetzt geht es nicht.
Das sind so Momente in denen ich einfach irgendwas zerstören muss.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also wenn jemand irgendwelche Lösungsvorschläge für das Problem hat. Ich bin für alles offen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Derjenige der mir bei dem Problem hilft kommt garantiert in den Himmel.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ist die beste Tat die er im Moment tun kann!


----------



## Iratis (21. September 2008)

Na wenns so is ich dachte is scho was schlimmeres an meinem rechner.
Wers das morgen ma mit dem windows neu installen abtschecken.
War ne möglichkeit an die ich auch gedacht hab is nur immer was nervig.
^^


----------



## TrueMorgor (21. September 2008)

Nja David war bei diesem Post noch sehr sozial^^ vor 12 h wars schlimmer. *gz* @ David

Wir bekommen noch hin, dass auf diesen Planeten (buffed-Forum) intelligentes Leben zu finden ist.


----------



## The ORPG Mag (21. September 2008)

Hab bisher auch noch keine Sekunde spielen können (hab von Audio über DX-Treiber und Graka-Treiber, Ports etc. alles gemacht und komm nicht ins Spiel) der Support ist sich natürlich nicht sicher und schickt mir andauerend neue Lösungsvorschläge die aber nicht hinhauen.

Bei den Keys als Tipp: Z können auch 2 sein.


----------



## Ogil (21. September 2008)

Tranos schrieb:


> Immer noch keine ne Antwort auf das Authentication failed Problem.
> Mir versaut es langsam echt komplett die Laune.
> Hatte mich so auf das Spiel gefreut. Dann wurde ich noch in der Open Beta so richtig heiß gemacht und jetzt geht es nicht.
> Das sind so Momente in denen ich einfach irgendwas zerstören muss.


Stell sicher, dass Du wirklich den WARPATCHER ausfuehrst und nicht direkt die WAR.EXE. Falls Du Vista hast, fuehr WAR als Admin aus. Falls Du eine Firewall hast oder die Windows-Firewall benutzt, stell sicher, dass WAR ein erlaubter Prozess ist und sich mit dem Internet verbinden darf.


----------



## Bloodbone (21. September 2008)

ist bei mir gestern auch andauernt passiert aber heute geht es ka woran das liegt


----------



## Leri (21. September 2008)

Hey. Einige Zeit nachdem ich in Altdorf rumlaufe beendet sich das Spiel und ich lande im Desktop. Kennt jemand dieses Problem oder die Lösung dazu? Ich sag schon mal Danke.


----------



## FraenkyB (22. September 2008)

Iratis schrieb:


> Na wenns so is ich dachte is scho was schlimmeres an meinem rechner.
> Wers das morgen ma mit dem windows neu installen abtschecken.
> War ne möglichkeit an die ich auch gedacht hab is nur immer was nervig.
> ^^



Das dachte ich auch bei mir, ich hatte eine 8800GT Karte drin und mir extra am Donnerstag die GTX260er geholt. Keine Änderung.
Nur das neu installierte Win brachte eine Lösung. 
Vom Prinzip ist jede Neuinstallation ein kleiner Alptraum (Ich hab nen vollen Arbeitsrechner mit Adobe Creative Suite und vielen anderen wichtigen Programmen, das würde 1 Tag dauern). Und alles wegen eines Spieles?? Nene so kam die Idee eine Partition dafür zu nehmen.
Hab 5 HDs drin und eine eben mal schnell geteilt. 70 GB reichen dicke dachte ich mir, aber es würden auch noch weniger reichen da man War direkt von der vorhandenen Installation aus starten kann (was ich vorher schlecht austesten konnte).
Das hat den Vorteil das alles so bleibt wie es ist, wenn das Spiel gepatched wurde kann man die neue Wininstallation wieder löschen und nichts ist verloren.

Die Installation dauerte exakt 40 Minuten, 10 Minuten noch die Mainboardtreiber (GBit Lan, USB 2.0, Sound etc.), 2 Minuten Graka, 1 Minute TS, Mikrofon neu einrichten weitere 2 Minuten, 2 Minuten DirectX (via Chipdownload) und fertig war alles. So um eine Std rum hats gedauert.
Seit 16.00 Uhr KEINEN Absturz mehr :-) so machts wieder freude.

Kurz ein paar Daten:
Mein normales XP nach Boot 590 MB in use
Die Partitions XP Version nach Boot 207 MB in use.
Ich vermute einmal das War nur die 2 GB von XP nutzt und nicht auf weiteren Speicher zugreift. 3 GB hab ich ja zur Verfügung. 
Somit läuft irgendwann das ganze in eine Endlosschleife und dann kommt der Freeze (und danach aufs Desktop).

Ich geh nun ins Bett da ich morgen wieder Knete verdienen muss.

Gruß Frank


----------



## sevendays5 (22. September 2008)

warte auf patch. clientfehler. für mehr infos bitte suchfunktion benutzen, weil diese frage schon mehr als einmal gestellt worden ist


----------



## Reiji_77 (22. September 2008)

Hallo zusammen!


Ich hab mir letzten Freitag folgenden Rechner zusammengebaut:

Intel Quadcore Q9550 2.83 GHz
Mushkin 1066er 2x2GB
Asus HD4870X2 2GB
Asus Maximus II Formula
Be Quiet! Dark Power Pro 750 Watt
24"er Samsung 1920x1200
Windows Vista 64bit


Die restlichen Daten sollten ja nicht unbedingt relevant sein. Zum Problem: Ich habe nach Installation von CCC 8.9 Warhammer Online starten wollen, doch es kommt einfach nicht zum laufen und wird auch sogleich abgebrochen (ohne Meldung). Habe nach langem Hin und Her dann 8.52 von der beigelegten CD installiert und siehe da, es funktioniert.
Da ich nun aber manchmal kleine Nachladeruckler habe und meines Erachtens aber genug Rechenleistung, frage ich mich, ob nicht 8.9 dieses Problem beheben könnte, weil die Feinabstimmungen da nach den Tests wohl besser sind.

Kann mir jemand sagen, woran das alles liegen könnte, dass ein neuer Treiber Probleme verursacht und der alte besser funktioniert und hat sonst noch wer Probleme mit 8.9?

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!


Grüsse,
Reiji


Übrigens:
Habe gerade gelesen, dass 8.9 intern als 8.53 gilt. Könnte es sein, dass ich auf der CD falsch gelesen habe und 8.53 steht und somit eigentlich die 8.9 bereits installiert ist?


----------



## Reiji_77 (22. September 2008)

Vielleicht schreibe ich es anders 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Intel Quadcore Q9550 2.83 GHz
Mushkin 1066er 2x2GB
Asus HD4870X2 2GB
Asus Maximus II Formula
Be Quiet! Dark Power Pro 750 Watt
24"er Samsung 1920x1200
Windows Vista 64bit


Warum gibts mit obigem System Nachladeruckler bei den Texturen?


----------



## Graveman (22. September 2008)

Hallo liebe freunde,

ein kumpel von mir hat sich war gekauft und versucht es verzweifelt seit 3 tagen ans laufen zu bekommen.
Er hat windows Vista , genaueres über die systemdaten kenn ich nicht der rechner ist aber war fähig.
installation klappt und patchen in der zwischenzeit auch (1gb patch jedesmal juhu) . A
Aber er kommt kaum online und wen er es mal schaft spielt er ca 5-10 min und dan kommt fehlermeldung und seine umgebung im game lösst sich förmlich auf
gibts eine lösung dafür ? Ausser neu installieren und patchen ? nach ca 15 mal neu installieren behaupte ich mal das es nach nr. 16 immernochnicht laufen wird.
Seine fehlermeldung bezieht sich auf eine Warhammer fehler des spiels. Wie genau weiss ich jetzt leider nichtmehr sorry.
Kann uns da jemand einenen grund sagen wieso das so ist bzw. wie wir das game ans laufen kriegen ?
ps DirecktX is aufm aktuelen stand

mfg Graveman


----------



## cerxis (22. September 2008)

HrHr


----------



## David (22. September 2008)

Toll.


----------



## spectrumizer (22. September 2008)

Hrhr, nun noch Galopp und Handstand bitte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (22. September 2008)

Wenigstens kann man dich nun besser mit einem großen Hammer vom Tierchen holen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dashy (22. September 2008)

Genial xD sieht nice aus


```
Toll.
```

Jap <_<


----------



## Serran (22. September 2008)

Ab wann kriegt man eigentlich sein Mount? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sethek (22. September 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Wenigstens kann man dich nun besser mit einem großen Hammer vom Tierchen holen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



...was präzise meinen allerersten Gedanken bei dem screenshot wiedergibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## David (22. September 2008)

Ab Level 30. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amarillo (22. September 2008)

Serran schrieb:


> Ab wann kriegt man eigentlich sein Mount?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Level 20


----------



## Reo_MC (22. September 2008)

mach nen zirkus auf.

passiert das immer wenn du aufmountest?


----------



## Dead206 (22. September 2008)

David schrieb:


> Ab Level 30.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ähmmm nö. 
Level 20 für 15 Gold


----------



## Neradox (22. September 2008)

David schrieb:


> Ab Level 30.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Kannst du mal bitte aufhören, hier im WAR-Forum irgendwelchen Müll zu posten, der keinen interessiert und/oder falsch ist??
Bleib doch bitte bei WeOhWe und mach da deine +1, danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

BTT.: Level 20 stimmt, und das Bild ist wirklich cool irgendwie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ebon (22. September 2008)

Hol dir noch ein zweites Mount.

Dann kannst überall auftreten "Ungarische Post".




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amarillo (22. September 2008)

Neradox schrieb:


> Kannst du mal bitte aufhören, hier im WAR-Forum irgendwelchen Müll zu posten, der keinen interessiert und/oder falsch ist??
> Bleib doch bitte bei WeOhWe und mach da deine +1, danke
> 
> 
> ...




Hoffe man tut mal bald was gegen diesen Troll! Nervig


----------



## Kranak90 (22. September 2008)

Hab auch noch nen tollen Bug:

[attachment=4969:WAR_Bug.jpg]

Ist mir aber erst 1 mal passiert^^


----------



## Ebon (22. September 2008)

Kranak90 schrieb:


> Hab auch noch nen tollen Bug:
> 
> [attachment=4969:WAR_Bug.jpg]
> 
> Ist mir aber erst 1 mal passiert^^




Du spielst Chaos da ist normal xD


----------



## cerxis (22. September 2008)

ist nicht beim aufmounten passiert, sondern durch eine quest. Hatte die ganze Zeit das Buch in der Hand, egal ob im Kampf oder auf dem Mount, bis ich das Quest abgeschlossen habe. Danach war wieder alles ok.


----------



## Philipp23 (22. September 2008)

lol guck mal das gibts in WOW genau so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xckxXwNB2tM od. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QKenHM5arBc...feature=related


----------



## Eaproditor (22. September 2008)

[attachment=4971:Vanhellsina_F_002.jpg]

Und ja, ich hab den längsten xD


----------



## David (22. September 2008)

Leute, man kann sich doch auch mal vertuen - 20 oder 30, herrgott.
Nur weil ich sage, dass WAR stinkt, heißt es lange nicht, dass ich nicht was dazu schreiben kann.
Ich hab mich in meinem Post nicht über "euer" Spiel ausgelassen, also bleibt mal alle auf dem Teppich.


----------



## Kranak90 (22. September 2008)

Eaproditor schrieb:


> [attachment=4971:Vanhellsina_F_002.jpg]
> 
> Und ja, ich hab den längsten xD



das ist mir auch schon mal in einem Szenario passiert^^


----------



## makkaal (22. September 2008)

Kranak90 schrieb:


> Hab auch noch nen tollen Bug:
> 
> [attachment=4969:WAR_Bug.jpg]
> 
> Ist mir aber erst 1 mal passiert^^



Das ist kein Bug, das ist eine Chaoskreatur. Glückwunsch! Tzeentch hat dich gesegnet! Du hast das Spiel gewonnen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neradox (22. September 2008)

David schrieb:


> Leute, man kann sich doch auch mal vertuen - 20 oder 30, herrgott.
> Nur weil ich sage, dass WAR stinkt, heißt es lange nicht, dass ich nicht was dazu schreiben kann.
> Ich hab mich in meinem Post nicht über "euer" Spiel ausgelassen, also bleibt mal alle auf dem Teppich.




Dieses eine Mal vielleicht. 
Aber von den 10 Posts, die ich seit gestern von dir gelesen habe, haben 7 das Spiel geflamed, 1 Falschantwort und ein belangloser Post im Sinne von "Toll." Der letzte war eine Ansammlung von Gegenargumenten gegen einen Flame gegen dich.
Dazu zähle ich die drei Posts in diesem Thread selbstverständlich nicht. Und wenn man keine Ahnung hat oder sich nicht sicher bei seiner Antwort ist, dann wartet man ab oder gibt sie einfach nciht. Stell dir mal vor wegen dir denkt der Fragensteller, man kann sich ab 30 ein Mount holen, sieht einen 23er mit Pferd, fragt diesen woher er das hat, wird zum Deppen gemacht von dem 23 und begeht aufgrund tiefster Depressionen durch die Beleidigungen des Reiters Suizid? Ist übertrieben, aber kann passieren.
Also vielleicht solltest du nächstes mal einfach mal überlegen, was du schreibst, schließlich reichen rund 730 Posts ja um zu zeigen, dass man einen langen hat.


----------



## Kranak90 (22. September 2008)

makkaal schrieb:


> Das ist kein Bug, das ist eine Chaoskreatur. Glückwunsch! Tzeentch hat dich gesegnet! Du hast das Spiel gewonnen!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ähm das ist keine Chaoskreatur^^ Dieser Typ heißt ''Gast'' ist ein NPC und rennt durch die Unvermeidlicche Stadt. Normalerweise sieht der wie ein ganz normaler Mensch aus. Der sieht so wie der NPC im Hintergrund aus, nur eben ohne Rüstung.


----------



## makkaal (22. September 2008)

Och Kranak, mach mir doch nicht den Spaß kaputt. Das war Sarkasmus, was ich dir da entgegen geworfen habe und du bist beim Fangversuch gestolpert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Kerr, nur Spaß!


----------



## dingoda (22. September 2008)

David schrieb:


> Nur weil ich sage, dass WAR stinkt, heißt es lange nicht, dass ich nicht was dazu schreiben kann.
> Ich hab mich in meinem Post nicht über "euer" Spiel ausgelassen, also bleibt mal alle auf dem Teppich.



WAR muss auch stinken oder glaubste Orks riechen nach Blumen wie in World of Wurstkraft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oder biste nur neidisch weil WAR auf deinem P2 500mhz mit Linux nich läuft? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## David (22. September 2008)

Neradox schrieb:


> Stell dir mal vor wegen dir denkt der Fragensteller, man kann sich ab 30 ein Mount holen, sieht einen 23er mit Pferd, fragt diesen woher er das hat, wird zum Deppen gemacht von dem 23 und begeht aufgrund tiefster Depressionen durch die Beleidigungen des Reiters Suizid? Ist übertrieben, aber kann passieren.


Damit könnte ich leben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und den von wegen den Längsten haben... Hmm, mit dem Argument fangen immer die Typen an die gar nix in der Hose haben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neradox (22. September 2008)

David schrieb:


> Damit könnte ich leben.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Was wieder von deiner WoW-gestörten Persönlichkeit zeugt.
Das habe ich angeführt, da wie du schon gesagt hast die Typen damit anfangen, die nix in der Hose haben, daher wollte ich dir dieses Argument vorwegnehmen, damit du es nicht anführen kannst. Und ich glaube nicht, dass du "Toll." schreibst um dein Desinteresse gegenüber dem Bild auszudrücken, sondern eher, um die 800 Posts zu erreichen. Warum solltest du dich sonst im War-Forum rumtreiben als WoW-Fanboi? Ach ich vergaß, du darfst ja flamen wie du möchtest. So, ich bin War zocken, also bis mal wieder!


----------



## Eaproditor (22. September 2008)

David schrieb:


> Damit könnte ich leben.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



... Öhm, was für ein Argument ? Ich hab mich zu meinem Screenshot geäußert und zu nichts anderem xD Geh ma Begriffe lernen, bevor du die einfach verwendest ohne den Sinn zu kennen xD


----------



## Neradox (22. September 2008)

Eaproditor schrieb:


> ... Öhm, was für ein Argument ? Ich hab mich zu meinem Screenshot geäußert und zu nichts anderem xD Geh ma Begriffe lernen, bevor du die einfach verwendest ohne den Sinn zu kennen xD



Er meinte mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und @Vorposter: Ohh wie hast du Recht.


----------



## Neradox (22. September 2008)

ColonelCrack schrieb:


> Jo sorry, aber der Typ nervt echt schon seit Tagen, das passt ja unter keine Kuhhaut mehr.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nix sorry, absolut Recht hast du 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Er soll sich einfach wieder zu WoW verziehen und uns hier in ruhe lassen.


----------



## Amarillo (22. September 2008)

David schrieb:


> Damit könnte ich leben.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Such dir ein anderes Forum oder troll dich im WoW bereich aus. 

Konstruktive Meinungen, Ideen, Vorschläge oder Beiträge sind in deinem Fall nicht zu erwarten!


----------



## Crash_hunter (22. September 2008)

back to topic leute... wenn euch ein sogenannter "troll" ins auge fällt benutzt den !Melden button aka reportbutton! danke


----------



## Kyrai2 (22. September 2008)

Ich brauche dringend hilfe 
Ich bekomme nach dem wen ich den patcher gestartet habe und auf spielen drücke immer diesen verflixten critical error.

mein rechner: ich benutze ein laptop 
                     CPU: Duo 1,83 ,mit 2.99G Ram
                     Grafikkarte: mobile intel 945gm Express Chipset family

der Laptop ist ziehmlich neu habe direkt x von der cd drauf

Bitte bitte hilft mir ich kann nich zoggen 
die beschreibung bitte in der einfachsten sprche bin nicht so mit dem computer


----------



## (Andara) (22. September 2008)

Schreib doch mal den Fehler hier rein, dann kann man dir evtl. auch helfen.
Weil "den" critical Error kenn ich noch net...


----------



## Sethek (22. September 2008)

Kyrai2 schrieb:


> Ich brauche dringend hilfe
> Ich bekomme nach dem wen ich den patcher gestartet habe und auf spielen drücke immer diesen verflixten critical error.
> 
> mein rechner: ich benutze ein laptop
> ...



Kannst Du haben, Apache,

Dazu musst Du den besagten Fehler mal auch so, wie ihn Dein gequälter Elektronikhaufen ausgibt, hier nennen, denn siehe, in den weiten von Windows tummeln sich gar mannigfaltig Fehler groß wie klein. Welcher es nun ist, daß interessiert deswegen schon ziemlich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyrai2 (22. September 2008)

Critical error

An error occurred -- Warhammer will now terminate


----------



## Sethek (22. September 2008)

Kyrai2 schrieb:


> Critical error
> 
> An error occurred -- Warhammer will now terminate


Die Fehlermeldung gibts im Netz moderat häufig...bei vielen Leuten mit laptop und der Intel-Chipsatz-Grafikkarte.
Was wohl helfen könnte: neueste Treiber dafür. Zumindest ist das so der Tenor im Netz.

€dit: Da sollte der link zum download sein, musst halt noch Dein Betriebssystem auswählen:
http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Product_Fi...01&lang=eng


----------



## Lorghi (22. September 2008)

Seit gestern hab ich ein Problem: Jedesmal wenn ich die Windows Taste drücke, kurz aufm Desktop bin & dann zurück ins Spiel will, ist der Screen einfach nur Schwarz. Den Mauszeiger sehe ich noch & kann offenbar auch das Interface anklicken, dennoch bleibt der Screen schwarz. Kennt jemand das Problem & weiss Rat?

Dank im Vorraus.


----------



## Centralinho (22. September 2008)

DavidF schrieb:


> Seit gestern hab ich ein Problem: Jedesmal wenn ich die Windows Taste drücke, kurz aufm Desktop bin & dann zurück ins Spiel will, ist der Screen einfach nur Schwarz. Den Mauszeiger sehe ich noch & kann offenbar auch das Interface anklicken, dennoch bleibt der Screen schwarz. Kennt jemand das Problem & weiss Rat?
> 
> Dank im Vorraus.


Der Bug ist bekannt, gibt keine Lösung im Moment, ich würde Dir empfehlen, einfach im Fenstermodus zu spielen.


----------



## Delvan (22. September 2008)

Grüße, habe jez tausende Forums gelesen und verfolgt für mein Problem. Doch wie es scheint stimmen alle Lösungen nicht. Genau so hier sind zwar schon mehrere Themen die das gleiche wie meines Beinhaltet, doch dort ist nur die rede von CB bzw OB oder wo gar keine Lösung darin steht.

Also mein Problem ist: 
Ich starte war.exe oder warpatch.exe danach kommt der Login und das Patchprogramm, nach den unzähligen Werbungsvideos nehm ich die Lizenz an und wenn er die Schlachten ladet, passierts. Ich bekomme einen Criticial Error - Authentication failed -- application will now terminated. Nach Ok drücken beendet sich das Spiel.

Um alles gleich im voraus zu sagen: Ich habe Spiel neu installiert neu gepatch, direktX 9.0c darüberinstalliert und auch deinstalliert und neu installiert, habe genug ram bzw mein Laptop ist sicher stark genug. Habe auch schon laut Foren den Cache-ordner gelöscht und in dem Ordner User die Datei UserSettings.xml gelöscht bzw umbenannt und dann alle Datei überprüfen lassen. Ging danach troztdem nicht.

Sagt auch bitte nicht das ich in den vorherigen Themen nachschauen soll. Hab ich das steht keine Lösung!

Also bitte ich schnellige Hilfe da ich jez schon seit gechlagenen 3 Tage ne Lösung suche.

mfg


----------



## DecxX (22. September 2008)

hmmm, Treiber evtl mal aktualisieren? =)


----------



## warhammerfanboy (22. September 2008)

1.Lösche Komplett deine Festplatte
2.Installiere Windows xP und installiere DX.9.0c und Treiber
3.Installiere War
4:.Sei glücklich


sehe keine anderen Möglichkeiten


----------



## Kyrai2 (22. September 2008)

wenn ich den runterlade und insterliere dann sagt er das es für meine grafikkarte nicht ist habe auch schon andere pobiert das funkst nicht


----------



## DaMeep (22. September 2008)

Dann poste doch mal die genauen Daten deines Notebooks . 
Evtl. sieht da jemand woran es liegen könnte .


----------



## Kyrai2 (22. September 2008)

Hp Compaq nc 4400

oben stehen die anderen daten


----------



## Muy87 (22. September 2008)

entweder du bist noch unter 10, oder einfach nur sowas von unfähig, dass es schon nicht mehr lustig ist


----------



## Kyrai2 (22. September 2008)

Ich habe nur nicht soviel am hut mit pcs ich kenne nur insterlieren und des klappt oder so wie das es klappt nicht und das ein forum wo man hilfe suchen kann also habe ich es versucht und es gibt hier bestimmt auch leute die das mit dem Pc einfach drauf haben und wenn du meinst ich bin 10 ok dann glaub das ruhig strört mich nicht.

An die anderen ich bin für jede hilfe dankbar


----------



## Sethek (22. September 2008)

Der schaffts nicht, dich zu authentisieren, wenn ich das richtig sehe. Stell mal zu testzwecken deine Firewall aus und start den patcher.


----------



## glockenturm11 (22. September 2008)

onboard Grafikkarten  sind zu 99% nicht zum Spielen geeignet. Dafür geeignete Treiber zu finden ist schon schwierig genug. Dazu kommt, das die Spiele meist nur für ATI/Nvidia (Treiber) optimiert sind.

Poste bitte mal den letzten Abschnitt der debug.txt im WAR Logs Ordner.

Ich vermute dort steht found Vertex Shader: 0, required 1 [FAIL] oder so....


----------



## Kyrai2 (22. September 2008)

meinst du das

Pixel Shader: 2  Vertex Shader 0: FAILS min specs, requires version 2


----------



## spectrumizer (22. September 2008)

Ja, scheinbar ist deine Grafikkarte zu low.


----------



## Kyrai2 (22. September 2008)

kann man da irgendwas machen


----------



## glockenturm11 (22. September 2008)

Delvan schrieb:


> Grüße, habe jez tausende Forums gelesen und verfolgt für mein Problem. Doch wie es scheint stimmen alle Lösungen nicht. Genau so hier sind zwar schon mehrere Themen die das gleiche wie meines Beinhaltet, doch dort ist nur die rede von CB bzw OB oder wo gar keine Lösung darin steht.
> 
> Also mein Problem ist:
> Ich starte war.exe oder warpatch.exe danach kommt der Login und das Patchprogramm, nach den unzähligen Werbungsvideos nehm ich die Lizenz an und wenn er die Schlachten ladet, passierts. Ich bekomme einen Criticial Error - Authentication failed -- application will now terminated. Nach Ok drücken beendet sich das Spiel.
> ...





Port-Range *UDP 1024 bis 65535 öffnen 
*
halte ich persönlich immer noch für den besten Tip. Funzt aber eben nicht bei allen.


----------



## Pereace2010 (22. September 2008)

huhu,

ich habe mir gerade WAR gekauft und will nun eigentliczh nur meinen Account regestrieren. NUr mein Problem ist das er immer  wenn ich meine email adresse eingeben und dann weiter klicke " Das Format deiner E-Mail-Adresse ist ungültig."   . Ich habe eine ganz normale addy da ist nur ein _ drin das wars. 
Und jetzt itz ich hier und weiss net weiter =) jmd nen tipp für mich?


----------



## Kyrai2 (22. September 2008)

tut mir jetzt leid für die frage aber wie macht man das habe echt 0 ahnung von sowas


----------



## glockenturm11 (22. September 2008)

Traugott_Dudu schrieb:


> huhu,
> 
> ich habe mir gerade WAR gekauft und will nun eigentliczh nur meinen Account regestrieren. NUr mein Problem ist das er immer  wenn ich meine email adresse eingeben und dann weiter klicke " Das Format deiner E-Mail-Adresse ist ungültig."   . Ich habe eine ganz normale addy da ist nur ein _ drin das wars.
> Und jetzt itz ich hier und weiss net weiter =) jmd nen tipp für mich?



Mit gmx Adressen funzts 100%. Mach dir doch einfach schnell eine.....


----------



## Pereace2010 (22. September 2008)

glockenturm11 schrieb:


> Mit gmx Adressen funzts 100%. Mach dir doch einfach schnell eine.....



leider nicht =( habs gerade probiert immer das gleiche


----------



## glockenturm11 (22. September 2008)

Traugott_Dudu schrieb:


> leider nicht =( habs gerade probiert immer das gleiche



Dann liegts an deinem Browser oder die Accounterstellung spinnt gerade rum....
http://war.buffed.de/news/7175/warhammer-o...-sind-geoeffnet  nochmal gelesen?


----------



## Ichweissnichts (22. September 2008)

Traugott_Dudu schrieb:


> leider nicht =( habs gerade probiert immer das gleiche



Egal wie deine Adresse ist, nur kleine Buchstaben verwenden!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pereace2010 (22. September 2008)

glockenturm11 schrieb:


> Dann liegts an deinem Browser oder die Accounterstellung spinnt gerade rum....
> http://war.buffed.de/news/7175/warhammer-o...-sind-geoeffnet  nochmal gelesen?




*heul* ja da bin ich ja drauf um mein Konto zu erstellen. Am Browser kann es auch nicht liegen habe es mit firefox probiert und danach mit dem I-net Explorer geht beides nicht.


----------



## Davincico (22. September 2008)

Ich hätte da ne Frage: Wenn ich die CD2 von WAR einlegen will um die Installation fortzufahren, kommt einer Meldung nachdem ich as Laufwerk öffnen wollte:

Sonic DLA

DLA hat Dateien auf Ihrem Datenträger entdeckt, die momentan verwendet werden. Um mögliche Datenverluste zu vermeiden, speichern Sie Änderungen an geöffneten Dateien, schliessen Sie geöffnete Anwedungen, und versuchen Sie, dieses Vorgang erneut auszuführen.


Was muss ich denn jetzt machen? kann war nicht installieren so...

Grüsse


----------



## Delvan (22. September 2008)

Hmm, habe nochmals nachgeschaut, hab keine Firewall aktiv und sonstiges alles aus. und habe gerade mit meinen Inet anbieter telefoniert, bei dem mobile-modem kann man keine ports freischalten. 
Kann leider ned so schnell inet anbieter wechslen.

Gibt es vielleicht auch noch ne andere Lösung. pls


----------



## coolman356 (22. September 2008)

Stelle mal die Grafikeinstellungen komplett runter.
Unter Einstellungen im Startbildschirm.

Also, alle Effekte aus und auch die Auflösung runter.

Vielleicht bringt es was.


----------



## Skullzigg (22. September 2008)

Hallo buffed community ich habe folgendes problem das noch nicht hier im forum bearbeitet wurde,
also:
wenn ich war spiele dann kommt nach einiger Zeit ein Großer blauer bildschirm und da steht das der PC aus sicherheitsgründen neugestartet werden muss.Er wird immer neugestartet und wenn ich wieder mal ein bisschen spiele dann kommt wieder der bug.
Weiß vielleicht jemand woran das liegen könnte ?
Und kann mir da wer helfen?

Danke im voraus,

Mfg
Philip


----------



## Ogil (22. September 2008)

Der blaue Bildschirm enthaelt noch mehr Infos. Wenn Du Hilfe willst, musst Du uns auch mehr Infos geben...


----------



## Crash_hunter (22. September 2008)

Skullzigg schrieb:


> Hallo buffed community ich habe folgendes problem das noch nicht hier im forum bearbeitet wurde,
> also:
> wenn ich war spiele dann kommt nach einiger Zeit ein Großer blauer bildschirm und da steht das der PC aus sicherheitsgründen neugestartet werden muss.Er wird immer neugestartet und wenn ich wieder mal ein bisschen spiele dann kommt wieder der bug.
> Weiß vielleicht jemand woran das liegen könnte ?
> ...


dat ding nennt man bluescreen... also das hatten wa wirklich noch net (hab ich noch net gesehn) aber das war ab und an (ziemlich häufig) bei einigen leuten abschmiert ist uns bekannt...lösung hab ich noch net gefunden... weiß net bei dir siehts nach nem fehler aus entweder mit dem system oder mit WAR selber. versuchs mal neu zu installieren mehr kann ich dir net raten, aber gibt sicher leute hier im forum die in sachen pc besser belesen sind.

so far crash_hunter


----------



## spectrumizer (22. September 2008)

STOP Code posten.


----------



## StyxZ (22. September 2008)

Hey
also ich hab ein problem mit War
habs mir heute gekauft und wills installiern nur kommt immer wieder ein Error



> C:\Warhammer Online -AoR\audio.myp
> Fehler beim Kopiern der Datei:
> Datenfehler (CRC-Prüfung)



ka was das heißen soll.. nun ja man kanns wiederholen oder ignorieren. Bei ignorieren steht dann wenn ich den Patch downloaden will, dass zu wenige Datein im Ordner seien.
Und bei wiederholen kommt immer der gleiche Error.

Kann sein das vllt beim herstellen der CD, die CD beschätigt wurde? (weil bis jetzt hat sie noch keinen Kratzer ._.)


----------



## seppix@seppix (22. September 2008)

Kann doch nicht sein ab 19 Uhr werde ich alle 5 min gekickt .
Das ist schlimmer als bei AoC am Anfang da hat es zwar geruckelt aber dafür wurde ich nicht andauernt geckikt .
Das ist schon der 3. Tag so


----------



## Scoo (22. September 2008)

also ich kann das spiel bei mir auch nicht instalieren,bin beim dritten versuch jetzt.

Vor allem kann ich nicht mal von CD 1 aus was machen.ich muß cd 2 einlegen das ich da dann auf den Launcher gehen kann und die Instalation starten kann,danach muß ich auf CD 1 wechseln das er anfängt.

Und den Error den ich bekomme besagt in etwa so viel aus als wäre nicht alles auf der CD und man solle schauen das die CD nicht beschädigt ist usw.
Abbrechen Ignorieren und Wiederholen kann ich dann anklicken.

Also ich finde es etwas blamabel für den Hersteller der schon ein MMORPG vertrieben hat.

also ich finde den Start bis jetzt schon mal sehr schlecht da man nicht mal das Spiel instalieren kann.


Weiß einer wie ich das Problem unter Win XP lösen kann.


----------



## Disasterio (22. September 2008)

Wo ihr hier grad am antworten seid , weis wer evtl. wie man das beheben kann das sich WAR einfach beendet und man einfach auf den desktop gekickt wird. Oder weis wer dei Ursachen dafür? 

Danke schonmal


----------



## du88 (22. September 2008)

hallo , ich hab folgendes System: CPU: Intel Core 2 Quad 9450
                                                 Ram: 4 GB DDR 2
                                                 Mainboard: Asus P5N-D
                                                 Windows: Vista 32 Bit
                                                 Grafik: GeForce 9800GTX

und bei mir ruckelt das Hauptmenü von Warhammer ansonst läuft das Spiel ruckelfrei, weiß einer zufällig woran das liegen kann?

Frage 2: müsst ihr auch bei jeden Spielstart den Lizenzvertrag zustimmen oder weiß jemand vielleicht wie man das abschalten kann?


----------



## du88 (22. September 2008)

hallo , ich hab folgendes System: CPU: Intel Core 2 Quad 9450
                                                 Ram 4 GB DDR 2 
                                                 Grafik: Geforce 9800GTX
                                                 Windows: Vista 32 Bit
                                                 Mainboard: Asus P5N-D

und bei mir ruckelt das Hauptmenü von Warhammer, ansonst läuft das Spiel ruckelfrei, weiß einer zufällig woran das liegen kann ?

Frage 2:müsst ihr auch bei jeden Spielstart den Lizenzvertrag zustimmen oder weiß einer wie man das abschalten kann?


----------



## Chiroc (22. September 2008)

Hab ein ähnliches System und bei mir ist auch ähnlich, naja muss man wohl mit leben und ja man muss ihm jedesmal zustimmen.


----------



## Orgyl (22. September 2008)

Chiroc schrieb:


> Hab ein ähnliches System und bei mir ist auch ähnlich, naja muss man wohl mit leben und ja man muss ihm jedesmal zustimmen.


aollang es nur im hauptmenu laggt is es ja net so wichtig^^


----------



## glockenturm11 (22. September 2008)

Disasterio schrieb:


> Wo ihr hier grad am antworten seid , weis wer evtl. wie man das beheben kann das sich WAR einfach beendet und man einfach auf den desktop gekickt wird. Oder weis wer dei Ursachen dafür?
> 
> Danke schonmal




Einen Versuch ist es Wert...


> Bei der der Verwendung einer Netzwerkkarte sowie eines Netzwerkkabels (Ethernet), um die Verbindung zum Internet aufzubauen, gehen Sie bitte die folgenden Schritte durch, um den Namen der Netzwerkkarte heraus zu finden:
> 
> 1. Klicken Sie auf "Start" und dann auf "Systemsteuerung".
> 2. Doppelklicken Sie auf das "System"-Symbol.
> ...


----------



## Delvan (22. September 2008)

Naja ich komm ja ned mal dazu weil er ja am Anfang wo er die Schlachten lädt gleich nen Error bekommt und somit nicht mal ins Spiel komm.


----------



## vetan666 (22. September 2008)

seppix@seppix schrieb:


> Kann doch nicht sein ab 19 Uhr werde ich alle 5 min gekickt .
> Das ist schlimmer als bei AoC am Anfang da hat es zwar geruckelt aber dafür wurde ich nicht andauernt geckikt .
> Das ist schon der 3. Tag so


bei mir das selbe, manchmal werd ich sogar schon in der warteschlange vom server gekickt.


----------



## Zeiteisen (22. September 2008)

Moin,
Auf ein Neues.
Über das Uninetz will sich der Patcher nicht verbinden
Ein GM hat mir folgendes geschrieben:


> Vergewissern sie sich das Port 4574 erreichbar ist und ein forwarding zu Ihrer IP auf dem PC besteht.


Mal sehen ob der Admin das macht....

Ich fahre also ein paar Kilometer zu einem direkten Internetanschluss. Nach einem ca. 20 Stunden download konnte ich endlich spielen. Nein doch nicht...
Wieso? Nach dem Intro sehe ich noch wie sich im Hintergrund was einloggen will und im Vordergrund soll ich irgendwas zustimmen. Dann geht der Rechner komplett aus. Kein Neustart, kein Einfrieren, kein Error, kein auf dem Desktop, keine Chance... einfach Computer aus.

Ich hab echt keine Lust auf WoW, das PvP ist einfach langweilig. Überall Lese ich wie super PvP in Warhammer ist. Bitte versucht mir zu helfen. Danke.

Mein Rechner:
Athlon64 3000+
2GB RAM
Radeon X1900XT mit neuestem Treiber


----------



## Spyflander (22. September 2008)

also bei mir ohne probs... manchmal scjliest sich das spiel einfach so... ka waqrum aber is bisher nur 2 mal vorgekommen


----------



## JacksRache (22. September 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe haargenau dasselbe Problem mit der audio.myp. Wenn jemand eine Antwort weiß, wäre das sehr toll.

edit: Selbes Problem beim Kopieren der Datei von CD auf Festplatte.

edit2: Mir sind extrem hartnäckige Flecken (Fingerabdrücke?) am Rand der DVD aufgefallen, die sich nicht mal mit Spülmittel entfernen lassen und definitiv nicht von mir stammen. Interessant...

Grüße,
Jack


----------



## Tarik el'Kharim (22. September 2008)

Bei mir passiert das eigentlich fast ständig das sich das Spiel einfach schliesst.

Ich starte und paar Minuten später ist es einfach weg.

Kennt dafür vllt jemand eine Lösung?


----------



## Prometx (22. September 2008)

probiert mal eure treiber zu updaten für die die einen laptop haben auf laptopvideo2go(glaube ich so heißt das) nachschauen.
hab des gemacht und jetzt stürzts seltener ab.
jedoch wirds wohl auch am spiel liegen als mal auf den nächsten patch warten xD


----------



## snowitch (22. September 2008)

Hi, Ich habe dasselbe Problem mit dem Critical error nach der Serverlist abfrage.
Versuche auch seit Freitag alles erdenkliche: PC neu aufgesetzt , Game neu Installiert ,

alle Punkte aus sämtlichen Foren getestet und ausprobiert.

Ich nutze A1 mobiles Breitband und ich fürchte es liegt an meinem ISP, habe heute sogar noch neue Firmware aufs Funkmodem draufgeprügelt ohne Erfolg. 

vielleicht gibts bald ne Lösung dafür hoffe auf Mythik^^


lg


----------



## Kozmo (22. September 2008)

Es liegt einfach daran das dein Grafikchip GMA 945 Pixel Shader 2.0 nicht unterstützen und ich kenne dafür auch keine Lösung.

Habe in meinem Laptop auch nur GMA 950 und es funktioniert nicht.


----------



## dingoda (22. September 2008)

das problem mit den fehlern beim installieren hatte nen kollege auch dann haben wa alle rams ausgebaut bis auf einen udn dann gings auf einma :/ bin davon ausgegangen dat einer schrott wa ^^


----------



## Disasterio (22. September 2008)

Hmm in den Erweiterten habe ich nur 
Gigabit Master
Leistungoptionen
Lokal verwaltete Adresse
QoS Packer-Tagging
TCP/IP-Abgabeoptionen
Verbindungsereignisse protokollieren
Auf Verbindung warten
Oder hab ich was falsch gemacht.


----------



## Sin (22. September 2008)

Könnte es eventuell sein, dass eine Komponente im Pc zu heiß wird? Überprüf mal die Temperatur der GPU und CPU, und falls du kannst auch die der Festplatte


----------



## hax (22. September 2008)

Eben is der Client zum gefühlten 50. Mal abgeschmiert und nun komm ich gar nicht mehr ins Spiel rein.
Nach dem Intro wird der Lizenzvertrag angezeigt aber noch bevor ich den aktzeptieren kann oder mein Char fertig geladen wird lande ich wieder ohne Fehlermeldung auf dem Desktop.
Zum kotzen.
Weiß vielleicht wer ne Lösung?
Auf ne Antwort vom Support kann ich ja lange warten ^^


----------



## Davincico (22. September 2008)

Ich /push mal..


----------



## dense (22. September 2008)

hiho,

hab ein problem. Wenn ich WAR ne zeit lang spiele kommt irgendwann immer n blauer bildschirm mit so weissen punkten überall. könnte sien dass das ne verzogene weisse schrift is oder so, jedenfalls unlesbar.

kann den pc nur abschalten und neu starten, sonst reagiert er nicht.


----------



## cerxis (22. September 2008)

Morgen früh steht wieder mal nen patch an, wart den Mal ab, vill bewirkt es ja was.


----------



## Tarik el'Kharim (23. September 2008)

danke Prometx

hab Grakatreiber neu drauf gemacht und schon läuft es stabil, ruckelt zwar immernoch, aber immerhin spielbar.

Hab 7400Go und 1 GB Ram, eigentlich dürfte das doch net so ruckeln


----------



## HGVermillion (23. September 2008)

Keine ahnung, und zu 2. ja wir müssen alle das immer wieder beantworten, ist ein bekannter Bug und wird sicher bald behoben.


----------



## Dralion (23. September 2008)

Hi liebe War-ler,

habt ihr schon gefunden wo man die Latenz sieht und seine FPS? komme mir doof vor finde es aber nicht.


Auch kann ich meine extra maustasten nicht belegen, kennt das jemad? 

Danke und nein, ich halte nichts von der Suchfunktion :-)


----------



## HGVermillion (23. September 2008)

Das Ding nennt sich Bluescreen und ist das schlimmste was einem bei Windows neben der Installation desselbigen passieren kann, und wenn es dir die schrift verzieht ist warscheinlich dein Bildschirm nicht ganz in Ordnung.


----------



## Dralion (23. September 2008)

Hi liebe War-ler,

habt ihr schon gefunden wo man die Latenz sieht und seine FPS? komme mir doof vor finde es aber nicht.


Auch kann ich meine extra maustasten nicht belegen, kennt das jemad?


----------



## dense (23. September 2008)

ne, hat sowas schonmal wo mans lesen konnte, ich glaube das mit der schrift liegt am vollbildschirmmodus von war.
aber was kann ich tun um das zu verhindern? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sprojekt (23. September 2008)

Frage bezüglich Gruppensuche:

habe das Problem das, wenn ich eine offene Gruppe sehe ja nicht weiss, was die vor hat. Teils machen die Quests, die ich aus verschiedensten Gründen (noch) nicht machen kann etc. Aber da scheint es ja so eine Notiz Funktion zu geben, zumindest sehe ich immer wenn ich ber so eine offene Grupee gehe= Notiz: und dann irgendwie keine Notiz vorhanden. Wie kann ich da ws einfügen, sprich suche Mitstreiter für XY oder auch was man so im groben machen will. Da steht immer nur RvR. RvR ist ja das DAS 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 in WAR aber kann man da nicht wechseln, wenn man mal wen um questen sucht oder fr Szenarien?

Danke!


----------



## TrueMorgor (23. September 2008)

Ich halte nichts von dummen Fragen in falschen Threads^^.


----------



## coolman356 (23. September 2008)

Delvan schrieb:


> Naja ich komm ja ned mal dazu weil er ja am Anfang wo er die Schlachten lädt gleich nen Error bekommt und somit nicht mal ins Spiel komm.



dafür brauchst du auch nur den Startbildschirm, siehe Anhang:
Erst Optionen, dann anpassen


----------



## David (23. September 2008)

... o_O
WAR scheint ja nicht so gut zu sein, wenn ihr dauernd ins Forum geht und versucht mich zu flamen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Argumente waren jetzt nicht so der Renner, die sind entweder an Logik oder Klischees abgeprallt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Versprochen, mein letzter Post in diesem Thread - tschüßi.


----------



## Sharymir (23. September 2008)

du88 schrieb:


> hallo , ich hab folgendes System: CPU: Intel Core 2 Quad 9450
> Ram: 4 GB DDR 2
> Mainboard: Asus P5N-D
> Windows: Vista 32 Bit
> ...




Lizenzvertrag zustimmen bei jedem Neustart von Warhammer......extrem miese Performance inclusive massig Ruckler,Disconnects,Clientcrashes bis hin zum Autoneustart des PC's....


Ernsthaft,Wow lief auch nicht sofort Perfect...aber was Goa da an Technik Patzer verbrockt hat macht nahezu den Eindruck einer Alpha Version.

Einem höchstens 2 Monate geb ich denen dann bin ich wieder weg.



Und ich hätt gern das Problem eines ruckelnden Menüs......





Mfg


----------



## Toroxx (23. September 2008)

Sharymir schrieb:


> [...] extrem miese Performance inclusive massig Ruckler,Disconnects,Clientcrashes bis hin zum Autoneustart des PC's....
> 
> 
> Ernsthaft,Wow lief auch nicht sofort Perfect...aber was Goa da an Technik Patzer verbrockt hat macht nahezu den Eindruck einer Alpha Version.
> [...]



1. Soweit ich weiß is GOA nur der Publisher bzw. "das Mädchen für alles" in Europa und Mythic hat das ganze programmiert und auf die Beine gestellt.
2. Wenn du WoW am Anfang gespielt hättest, würdest du das auf gar keinen Fall schreiben - außer natürlich im Sinne der Ironie.

massig Ruckler: Bei mir gibts garkeine Ruckler und ich spiele auf Max. Detail mit AA&AF auf Max.
Disconnects: Ja hatte ich, aber wenn ich jetzt sagen würde das es mehr waren als ich Finger an einer Hand habe wärs überzogen.
Clientcrashes: Noch nie, dabei kann ich nicht mitreden kann aber natürlich schon passieren.
Autoneustart des PC's: Und da sollte ein Spiel dran schuld sein? oO

Alles was ich dir raten kann:
- Neuer PC - aber bitte selbst zusammenstellen und nicht beim Media Markt kaufen!
- Neu aufsetzen - anständig aufsetzen und JA, das kann einige Stunden dauern... aber dafür läufts nacher und man kann solche Heulposts nicht mehr verfassen!


Nennt mich Flamer, aber das musste raus...


----------



## DrBakterius (23. September 2008)

Toroxx schrieb:


> 1. Soweit ich weiß is GOA nur der Publisher bzw. "das Mädchen für alles" in Europa und Mythic hat das ganze programmiert und auf die Beine gestellt.
> 2. Wenn du WoW am Anfang gespielt hättest, würdest du das auf gar keinen Fall schreiben - außer natürlich im Sinne der Ironie.
> 
> massig Ruckler: Bei mir gibts garkeine Ruckler und ich spiele auf Max. Detail mit AA&AF auf Max.
> ...



Mach dich mal locker, was du vom Stapel lässt ist sowas von unnütz.
Es ist Fakt, dass etliche Spieler mit einwandfrei konfigurierten Systemen, die weit jenseits der Anforderungen liegen, mit Performanceproblemen zu kämpfen haben. Auch in den anderen Foren gibts die entsprechenden Threads dazu.

Aber die sind ja alle nur zu doof. DU hast die Lösung: PC neu aufsetzen! Tausend Dank!
Sei doch einfach froh, dass es bei dir läuft und überlies die Problemschilderungen anderer unkommentiert, wenn du nichts konstruktives beizutragen hast.


----------



## Satus (23. September 2008)

Hier gibt es einige gute Tipps zum optimieren des PCs.

Ich habe übrigens kurz nach dem Einloggen kurze Ruckler. Das Spiel läuft soweit flüssig.

Keinerlei Abstürze oder sonstwas. Nur das Task Switchen funktioniert nicht richtig.


----------



## norestyle (23. September 2008)

du88 schrieb:


> hallo , ich hab folgendes System: CPU: Intel Core 2 Quad 9450
> Ram: 4 GB DDR 2
> Mainboard: Asus P5N-D
> Windows: Vista 32 Bit
> ...




*Windows: Vista 32 Bit

Vista verbraucht zuviel Recourcen ich geb dir ein Tipp nutzt XP und das spielt läuft 50% flüssiger... hatte das Problem bei Fifa/Warhammer... es ruckelt immer gleich ob die grafik LOW oder HIGH ist. es liegt schlicht weg einfach an Vista.(Im Leerlauf hat Vista eine Prozessanzahl von ca. 45+ wobei XP nur mit 20 aktiven Prozessen arbeitet.) </3 Vista

Mein Tipp fuer alle Warhammer Fans die Rückler,Clientcrashs,FPS drops etc. haben. (Windows XP Installieren hat bei mir eine ein FPS schub von 90% gebracht). Rückelfrei,keine crashs etc.

lg nore*


----------



## Turican (23. September 2008)

Das Spiel is schlecht programmiert,da hilft kein triple SLI und auch keine 4Kern CPU


----------



## Ogil (23. September 2008)

Leute - lasst Euch hier nicht von irgendwelchen Noerglern und Vista-Bashern verrueckt machen.

Wenn Eure Hardware ausreichend ist, dann wird das Spiel auch vernuenftig laufen. Im Moment gibt es sicher noch ein paar Probleme mit der Spiel-Performance selbst und die Server laggen wohl auch noch ein wenig - aber das wird sich mit den naechsten Patches sicher verbessern. Sorgt dafuer, dass Ihr die aktuellen Treiber fuer Euer System installiert habt und nicht die ganze Zeit noch ein Haufen andere Sachen laufen waehrend Ihr spielt.

Auf einem ausreichend leistungsstarken System wird Euch der Umstieg von Vista auf XP keine 90% FPS-Steigerung bringen. Spart Euch die Muehe! Sowas sieht man nur, wenn man vorher ein total zugemuelltes System hatte und dies dann mit einem frisch aufgesetzten vergleicht. Man wuerde da aehnliche Leistungssteigerungen beobachten, wenn man einfach Vista neu aufgesetzt haette.

PS: Tripple SLI und QuadCore bringen hier wirklich nix - aber das ist bei den meisten Spielen so...


----------



## Crino (23. September 2008)

hi ich bräuchte mal eure hilfe ich habe das problem im forum bis jetzt noch nicht gefunden. 

Folgende Problematik habe ich:

wenn ich WAR spiele kommt es ohne grund dazu das ich plötzlich auf den desktop zurück geworfen werde, dann kann ich das spiel nur wieder neu starten, ich habe das spiel schon 2 mal neu inst direct x 9 auch schon neu inst.

es passiert leider nicht an bestimmten dingen oder nach einer bestimmten zeit, sondern mal nach 10 min mal nach einer std. kann mir jemand sagen wie sich das beheben lässt?


----------



## Tahmuras (23. September 2008)

hi, 
ich habe folgendes problem und zwar wenn ich war eine weile spiele geht mein bildschirm aus (und es steht auf dem desktop anzeigefehler wurde wieder behoben)

woran kann das den liegen, treiber sind alle aktuell


----------



## Ogil (23. September 2008)

Tahmuras schrieb:


> hi,
> ich habe folgendes problem und zwar wenn ich war eine weile spiele geht mein bildschirm aus (und es steht auf dem desktop anzeigefehler wurde wieder behoben)
> 
> woran kann das den liegen, treiber sind alle aktuell



Wird Deine GraKa moeglicherweise zu warm? Was fuer eine hast Du? Koennte auch einfach ein Konflikt mit einer bestimmten GraKa sein. Nenn mal ein paar Details - dann kann man auch mehr dazu sagen.


----------



## Mearas1 (23. September 2008)

Ich habe ähnliche Probleme wie hier schon teilweise beschrieben.
Nach einiger Zeit beendet sich Warhammer und ich lande auf dem Desktop oder der PC hängt sich auf (schwarzer Bildschirm und ich muss rebooten).
Je höher ich die Grafikeinstellung vornehme, desto häufiger passiert es. Spiele mittlerweile mit fast minimalsten Einstellungen (also fast 640x480 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) um wenigstens erst nach 20-40 Minuten rauszufliegen. So viele wie dieses Problem haben, nehme ich mal an, dass es ein generelles Problem gibt, aber falls doch jemand einen Tipp hat, es wäre sehr hilfreich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 danke schonmal.

Hier meine PC-Daten:
intel core duo 2,13 ghz
2gb ram
win xp
nvidia geforce 8600 gt 256mb ram

Achja, Grafik- und Soundtreiber sowie Direct X sind aktuell.

grüße und danke für mögliche hilfen

marc


----------



## Tandelzhexer (23. September 2008)

Hi

Bitte könnte mal jmd, beantworten was ich machen soll wenn nachem dem starten An Error occurced -- Warhammer will Terminated steht tun soll? Habs schon neuinstalliert.

Bitte helfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg Tandelz


----------



## spectrumizer (23. September 2008)

SUCHFUNKTION!


----------



## Tandelzhexer (23. September 2008)

hab ich, nie wurde diese Frage beantwortet.
Wie jetzt auch -.- .


----------



## Theopa (23. September 2008)

Ich habe folgende Fehlermeldung beim starten von WAR:

"Die Anwendung konnte nicht gestartet werden, weil d3x9_34.dll nicht gefunden wurde. Neuinstallation der Anwendung könnte das Problem beheben."

Tja, könnte^^ Während der Installation gab es keine Probleme, ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass es etwas bringen sollte das Spiel neu zu installieren. Hat jemand eine Idee ob man die fehlende DLL irgendwoher bekommen könnte?


----------



## Ogil (23. September 2008)

Theopa schrieb:


> Ich habe folgende Fehlermeldung beim starten von WAR:
> 
> "Die Anwendung konnte nicht gestartet werden, weil d3x9_34.dll nicht gefunden wurde. Neuinstallation der Anwendung könnte das Problem beheben."
> 
> Tja, könnte^^ Während der Installation gab es keine Probleme, ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass es etwas bringen sollte das Spiel neu zu installieren. Hat jemand eine Idee ob man die fehlende DLL irgendwoher bekommen könnte?



Wie hier hoechstens 12Mio-mal gesagt wurde, musst Du nicht das Spiel selbst neu installieren, sondern einfach nur das neueste DirectX. Die Version auf der CD/DVD/wasauchimmer sollte da ausreichen. Wenn Du eine Downloadversion hast - lad Dir einfach DirectX runter (achte aber drauf, dass es wirklich aktuell ist).


----------



## Tahmuras (23. September 2008)

habe einen: AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 4000+ 2,4 GHz
                  2 GB Ram
                  Windows Vista 64
                  512MB MSI Radeon R4850-T2D512


----------



## glockenturm11 (23. September 2008)

Theopa schrieb:


> Ich habe folgende Fehlermeldung beim starten von WAR:
> 
> "Die Anwendung konnte nicht gestartet werden, weil d3x9_34.dll nicht gefunden wurde. Neuinstallation der Anwendung könnte das Problem beheben."
> 
> Tja, könnte^^ Während der Installation gab es keine Probleme, ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass es etwas bringen sollte das Spiel neu zu installieren. Hat jemand eine Idee ob man die fehlende DLL irgendwoher bekommen könnte?




75 Beiträge, aber nicht in der Lage, die Suchfunktion zu benutzen?
Selbst mit google kriegt man hundert Treffer mit der Lösung...


----------



## glockenturm11 (23. September 2008)

> *Authentication failed -- Application will now terminate*
> 
> I work at a ISP that had this problem, below I will tell you both how and why this happens, and also the solution (until mythic fixxes it completely)
> 
> ...



edit:Habe gerade mal nen whois drauf laufen lassen und 80.12.99.0 - 80.12.101.63 ist tatsächlich registriert für GOA Warhammer (Frankreich)


----------



## Ogil (23. September 2008)

Tahmuras schrieb:


> habe einen: AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 4000+ 2,4 GHz
> 2 GB Ram
> Windows Vista 64
> 512MB MSI Radeon R4850-T2D512



Wirklich ein Vista 64? Und dann nur 2 GByte RAM? Weiss nicht ob das hier die Ursache ist - aber kommt mir irgendwie komisch vor. Und dass das Spiel abstuerzt, wenn es nicht genuegend Speicher zur Verfuegung hat, ist zumindest denkbar...


----------



## Daurus (23. September 2008)

Versuche zeit dem 18.09 WAR zu Spielen, komme aber nicht weiter als bis zu
2 Ladebildschirm.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Habe DX neu installiert und auch WAR noch mal nichts hat geholfen.
Nach ca. 20min kommen ich wieder zum Chara auswahl zurück.
Wer kann helfen oder hat das gleich Problem.


----------



## The Dude (23. September 2008)

Die Frage (aus mehreren möglichen Szenarien heraus wurde bereits mehrfach beantwortet -.-

- Variante 1: Die nötigen Ports sind nicht freigeschaltet (dann sollte allerdings zumindest das Programm starten) (Problemlösung: siehe oben)
- Variante 2: Deine Graka unterstützt keine Vertex Shader (z.B. Notebooks mit Intel Grafikchipsatz 945M) - klar erkennbar wenn man mal in die debug.txt im Log Ordner im Programmverzeichnis schaut ob da irgendwo ein "Vertex Shader=0 FAILS min. spec" steht (Problemlösung: Neue Notebook Graka oder neuer PC - sonst hilft da nix)

Generell: Prüfen ob die Treiber der Grafikkarte und ggfs auch der Soundkarte auf aktuellem Patchlevel des Hesrtellers sind; Es gibt Gerüchte nach denen ein Abschalten des Onboard Sounds bei Notebooks ein solches Problem auch schon behoben hat.

Eine gute Quelle wenn man nach Hilfe sucht ist die benannte debug.txt - diese idealerweise bei Anfragen mit anhängen, jemand der sowas lesen kann findet da in aller Regel auch den Fehler (dazu ist das Dings nämlich da)


----------



## onkeljason (23. September 2008)

ich bitte euch um hilfe!

oke zur beschreibung meines problems:
ich starte war ganz normal (bzw. über den ordner hab ichs auch schon getan, nix hat sich geändert) jedenfals komm ich dann in das serverauswählmenü dann steht rechts in dem fenster "suchen nach schlachten" und dann kommt halt eine fehlermeldung war bleibt hängen nix rührt sich mehr dann dürck ich die windows-taste und da steht die meldung:  

Authentication failed -- application will nox terminate.

ich bitte diejenigen, die sich bei solchen auskennen mir zu helfen währe echt super  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg

ps: kurze frage noch: wenn ich das spiel nue installiere, ist dann der patch weg, den man runterladen musste? (den 1 gb patch mein ich)
ty schonmal im vorraus


----------



## spectrumizer (23. September 2008)

Tandelzhexer schrieb:


> hab ich, nie wurde diese Frage beantwortet.
> Wie jetzt auch -.- .


Na ob das stimmt ...



Draft-MM schrieb:


> Poste es mal hier habe folgende Fehlermeldung und folgendes herausgefunden
> 
> "d3dx9_34.dll missing"
> "an error occured - warhammer will now terminate"
> ...





Schwicki schrieb:


> grafikkarten treiber nicht installiert oder nicht auf dem neusten stand
> war halt bei mir so^^





Kozmo schrieb:


> Es liegt einfach daran das dein Grafikchip GMA 945 Pixel Shader 2.0 nicht unterstützen und ich kenne dafür auch keine Lösung.
> 
> Habe in meinem Laptop auch nur GMA 950 und es funktioniert nicht.





glockenturm11 schrieb:


> Port-Range *UDP 1024 bis 65535 öffnen
> *
> halte ich persönlich immer noch für den besten Tip. Funzt aber eben nicht bei allen.


----------



## Ogil (23. September 2008)

Systemkonfiguration? Bis wo kommst Du genau - bzw. was ist bei Dir der zweite Ladescreen? Hast Du einen Char erstellen koennen und kommst nun nicht ins Spiel oder kommst Du erstgarnicht so weit? Ohne gescheite Angaben keine gescheite Antwort...


----------



## spectrumizer (23. September 2008)

Daurus schrieb:


> Nach ca. 20min kommen ich wieder zum Chara auswahl zurück.


Firewall / Router bitte richtig konfigurieren.


----------



## hale (23. September 2008)

hatte ich in der beta auch... lantreiber neu installieren hat bei mir geholfen


----------



## TighFoOn (23. September 2008)

ein kollege un ihc ham ein prob. beim War  starten  durch ein fehler.
der fehler heist s3dx9_34.dll ned gefunden wurde könnt ihr uns helfen?


----------



## glockenturm11 (23. September 2008)

TighFoOn schrieb:


> ein kollege un ihc ham ein prob. beim War  starten  durch ein fehler.
> der fehler heist s3dx9_34.dll ned gefunden wurde könnt ihr uns helfen?



mensch, benutz doch mal die sufu
http://www.chip.de/downloads/DirectX-Webin...r_13006648.html


----------



## Dutti (23. September 2008)

funktioniert für folgende probleme:


-ihr bleibt nach dem ende des trailers im agb-screen hängen (bei mir nach dem letzen patch der fall),
-oder der patcher kackt ab,
-oder ihr bekommt die meldung "war authentication failed, critical error",

obwohl eure treiber brand neu sind und eure hardware die mindestanforderungen erfüllt.

_EDIT 24.09.2008: (das löschen der usersettings.xml ist ev. nicht nötig)_

EDIT 26.09.2008: DAS LÖSCHEN DER USERSETTINGS.XML ist anscheinend nach jedem zweiten bis dritten patch NÖTIG

folgende lösung hat bei mir gefunzt:


1. usersettings.xml im verzeichnis C:\Warhammer Online - Age of Reckoning\user löschen.


2. in eurer firewall folgende anwendungen freigeben:

warpatch.exe
warpatch.bin
war.exe
im verzeichnis C:\Warhammer Online - Age of Reckoning

zusätzlich für die registrierung nach eingabe des cd-keys oder nach dem patch von letzte woche donnerstag:

svchost.exe
spoolsv.exe
lasass.exe _wichtig, ist vermutlich bei keinem von euch freigegeben, da ausser WAR kaum ein programm diese funktion nutzt, und z.b. fsecure diese .exe auch nicht beobachtet oder nachfragt, sondern sofort ablehnt._
im verzeichnis C:\WINDOWS\system32

jeweils muss aus- und eingehender verkehr freigegeben werden.

desweiteren muss euer router folgen ports freigeben:

port 80 eingehend/ausgehend
port 6881 bis 6889 eingehend
port 6969 eingehend/ausgehend

3. WAR starten

nicht erschrecken, ist nun alles auf englisch.
klickt euch bis zur charaktererstellung durch und beendet dann.

4 öffnet nun die usersettings.xml im verzeichnis C:\Warhammer Online - Age of Reckoning\user mit dem texteditor,
sucht nach <Language id="1" /> (relativ weit unten) und ersetzt die "1" durch "3".
speichern.

5. nun könnt ihr WAR über den patcher wieder starten, texte und sprache sind nun auf deutsch.

bitte um feedback, obs bei euch auch klappt, dann mach ich mir die arbeit und poste die lösung in den ca. 300 anderen foren, in denen ich nach einer lösung gesucht habe^^

waaagh!


----------



## rEdiC (23. September 2008)

Bleibt bei euch auch gerade der Patcher bei "Produktpatch wird gestartet" stehen?


----------



## Madrix00 (23. September 2008)

ich kann mich nicht einlogen gebe mein Darten ein und Einloggen und dann geht der wider in login fenster


----------



## Dr.Lektor (23. September 2008)

rEdiC schrieb:


> Bleibt bei euch auch gerade der Patcher bei "Produktpatch wird gestartet" stehen?





japp 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lilith Twilight (23. September 2008)

Jepp, und dann komm wieder der Login Bildschirm und sagt mir "Anmeldung fehlgeschlagen. Gebt euer Daten bitte erneut ein" -.-


----------



## Alejander (23. September 2008)

bei mir das selbe - wenn ich nicht der einzige bin, dann bin ich ja beruhigt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tass (23. September 2008)

jau

bei mir auch....


----------



## Vicarion (23. September 2008)

Scheint wohl der login-server schuld zu sein, bei mir geht auch nix


----------



## Rem (23. September 2008)

same here, login nicht mehr möglich


----------



## Lorghi (23. September 2008)

selbes Problem.....ach mann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## greybowsky (23. September 2008)

schade...hier auch


----------



## Alejander (23. September 2008)

und jetzt stellt euch mal selbige situation im wow-forum vor...

ihr denke, ihr wisst, was ich meine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lazarus Jr. (23. September 2008)

hm also mir geht es genauso. 

hat von euch wer ne Info was die von War dazu sagen ?? oder wan es wieder geht.

ich find dazu nichts.


--- EDIT ---

Ok geht alles wieder ka was los war bei den aber es geht


----------



## Mattif (24. September 2008)

nabend,

ich hab das problem, dass mein key angeblich schon aktiviert wurde. habe die pakung aber eingeschweist gekauft. der rechnungssupport hilft nicht wirklich. verweisen nur auf die FAQ die besagt, man soll den rechnungssupport anschreiben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

wie kann das sein? hat irgendwer ähnliche probleme oder davon gehört?

gruß,
matif


----------



## Reiji_77 (24. September 2008)

Gestern hab ichs endlich mal geschafft, ohne rauszufliegen über Stunden zu spielen und zwar hiermit (ob alles relevant ist, kann ich nicht beurteilen)


Alter Grafiktreiber deinstalliert, neuester installiert
DirectX von der WAR-DVD installiert
Ab dem Spielstart nie zurück auf den Desktop gewechselt
keine Screenshots gemacht
kein Bildschirmschoner/Standby eingestellt

Jetzt gehts endlich und ich kann beruhigt und ohne Unterbrüche spielen. Ausser es lag auch daran, dass wegen den geklonten Servern die Server nun stabiler laufen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Grüsse,
Reiji


----------



## Numani (24. September 2008)

Hallo

Wenn ich WAR installieren will, konnt so c.a nach der Hälfte des Balkens mal nen Fehler wo drin steht das irgendetwas nicht kopiert werden konnte. 

Dann hab ich 3 Optionen. 

1-Abbrechen
2-Wiederholen (Instalaton beginnt von vorne)
3-Ignorieren


Habe 1x wiederholen gemacht und da kam er wieder also hab ich ma ignorieren gemacht und bis alles fertig installiert war, kam der Fehler insgesamt 3x. D.H 3 ma habe ich ignoriert. Nach dem es installiert war, begann es den Patch zu downloaden doch nach paar sek kam " Patch konnte nicht heruntergealden werden weil zu viele Dateien fehlen".. 

Weis einer was zu tun ist? 

Danke im voraus


----------



## Sorzzara (24. September 2008)

Numani schrieb:


> Weis einer was zu tun ist?


Einen Duden kaufen. Intalation, ist zu geil =)


Installierst du von CD oder hast du den CLient runtergeladen?

Falls ersteres: CD checken, ob sie verkratzt ist, eventuell mit einem Stofftuch putzen. Sollte sie zerkratzt sein, umtauschen. Sollte weder das eine noch das andere der Fall sein: CD Laufwerk wegschmeissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Falls du den Client runtergeladen hast: Alles Löschen, neu runterladen, diesmal mithilfe des Torrents auf der offiziellen Seite:

http://www.war-europe.com/#/newsarchives/?...e98&lang=de


----------



## Numani (24. September 2008)

Seh grad das ich "installation" zum teil richtig geschrieben hab und vershentlich mal ein l vergessen! 


Hab das Spiel gestern gekauft, theoretisch sollte sie nicht verkratzt sein. 

Denke nicht das es daran liegt. 

PC ist 1 Monat alt also müsste ich das auch ausschliessen obwohl es ja sein kann was dann aber derbstes Pechwäre.


----------



## unileaufer (24. September 2008)

Hallo, ich arbeite schon seit 4 Stunden an War und es will immernoch nicht klappen wäre dankbar wenn jemand helfen würde

jedes mal wenn ich warhammer über den Arbeitspaltz starte muss ich mich weder einloggen noch sonst was es kommt eine Art lade-Blidschirm , wonach 

dierekt eine Fehlermeldung kommt : *Critical Error Authentication failled -- application will now terminate *

Ich dachte schon das es am Patch Vorgang liegt allerdings lässt sich mein Patcher einfach nicht starten weder über die Verküpfung noch über den Arbeitsplatz

wäre froh wenn ihr mir helfen könntet...

ps: Alle Treiber und co sind auf dem neusten Stand.


----------



## Golom (24. September 2008)

Hab genau den selben Fehler und wenn ich dann doch mal reinkomme... dann nur paar Min und dabei extreme Lags und dann zack wieder draußen und wieder der Fehler !


----------



## unileaufer (24. September 2008)

immerhin kommst du rein im gegensatz zu mir  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lez (24. September 2008)

hey leute
ich habn großes problem , wenn ich warhammer spiele hängt sich das spiel/mein pc immer auf. Das geschieht in ungleichmäßgigen zeitabständen, mal nach 15 minuten mal erst nach einer stunde.Ich bekomm dann einfach ein standbild und nix geht mehr, sprich ich kann nichtmehr auf den desktop, taskmanager oder ähnliches.
vielleicht hat einer von euch ja nen lösungsansatz für das problem

mein system :
Windows vista/ alle treiber auf dem neusten stand
intel quadcore Q6700
4gb dd2 ram
2x gforce 8800gts sli


----------



## glockenturm11 (24. September 2008)

lez schrieb:


> hey leute
> ich habn großes problem , wenn ich warhammer spiele hängt sich das spiel/mein pc immer auf. Das geschieht in ungleichmäßgigen zeitabständen, mal nach 15 minuten mal erst nach einer stunde.Ich bekomm dann einfach ein standbild und nix geht mehr, sprich ich kann nichtmehr auf den desktop, taskmanager oder ähnliches.
> vielleicht hat einer von euch ja nen lösungsansatz für das problem
> 
> ...



Hast du schonmal testweise den SLI Modus deaktiviert?  Und in der nvidia Systemsteuerung von Multi-Display auf Einzel-Display umgeschaltet?


----------



## Berserkerkitten (24. September 2008)

Von deinem RAM ist ein R abgefallen, da wird das Problem liegen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lez (24. September 2008)

glockenturm11 schrieb:


> Hast du schonmal testweise den SLI Modus deaktiviert?  Und in der nvidia Systemsteuerung von Multi-Display auf Einzel-Display umgeschaltet?



ja hab schon versucht hat leider nicht gebracht :-/


----------



## Hamrok (24. September 2008)

lez schrieb:


> ja hab schon versucht hat leider nicht gebracht :-/


Da es erst nach einer gewissen Zeit auftritt, vermute ich mal ein Grafikkarten Problem. Hast du ein Tool zur Temperatur Überwachung? Du kannst z.B. mal testen, indem du mal ohne Gehäusedeckel spielst und damit für eine bessere Abluft sorgst. Oder das du mal ein Stresstest Programm über deine Grafikkarte laufen läßt.

Bei der 8800 gabs auch ein Problem mit der Lüfter drehzahl. Auch da gibt es ein Tool (riva Tuner), mit welchem du die Drehzahl des Lüfters erhöhen kannst.


----------



## The Future (24. September 2008)

Wolfheart(Hergig) schrieb:


> Von deinem RAM ist ein R abgefallen, da wird das Problem liegen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



-.-


----------



## Oimdudla (24. September 2008)

lez schrieb:


> Windows vista


----------



## mykal (24. September 2008)

hab das gleiche problem, mir vor kurzem ne neue graka und nen eventl zu schwaches netzteil gekauft bin eben noch an der ursachenforschung ist ziemlich nervig, vorher hat ich ne hd 2600 pro ohne extra stromanschluss das spiel lief halt net so besonders flüssig aber keine abstürze, mit der neuen ati radeon 4870 und nem 400 watt netzteil tritt eben das genannte prob auf..wär super wenn sich da jmd auskennt und vllt bissl was zu den eventuellen problemen sagen könnte 

Gruß 

Myk

Ps. hast du dein system aufgerüstet bzw hast du vorher solche schwierigkeiten gehabt , bei anderen spielen? @lez





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lez (24. September 2008)

mykal schrieb:


> hab das gleiche problem, mir vor kurzem ne neue graka und nen eventl zu schwaches netzteil gekauft bin eben noch an der ursachenforschung ist ziemlich nervig, vorher hat ich ne hd 2600 pro ohne extra stromanschluss das spiel lief halt net so besonders flüssig aber keine abstürze, mit der neuen ati radeon 4870 und nem 400 watt netzteil tritt eben das genannte prob auf..wär super wenn sich da jmd auskennt und vllt bissl was zu den eventuellen problemen sagen könnte
> 
> Gruß
> 
> ...



nein ich hab nix aufgerüstet , pc war schon immer so , und nein hatte vorher keine probleme mit anderne spielen in der art


----------



## Hamrok (24. September 2008)

mykal schrieb:


> hab das gleiche problem, mir vor kurzem ne neue graka und nen eventl zu schwaches netzteil gekauft bin eben noch an der ursachenforschung ist ziemlich nervig, vorher hat ich ne hd 2600 pro ohne extra stromanschluss das spiel lief halt net so besonders flüssig aber keine abstürze, mit der neuen ati radeon 4870 und nem 400 watt netzteil tritt eben das genannte prob auf..wär super wenn sich da jmd auskennt und vllt bissl was zu den eventuellen problemen sagen könnte


Unter Last braucht deine Karte 280 Watt. Dürfte also sicher etwas unterdimensioniert sein, das Netzteil.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (24. September 2008)

Ich komm bei meiner 260GTX mit nem 450er Netzteil gerade so hin, 400 klingt echt bissl arg wenig.


----------



## Raz9r (24. September 2008)

würde dir auch mal empfehlen ein "größeres" Netzteil zu kaufen  weil mit 400 Watt ..... da saugt die Graka ja allein schon über 60%.

kauf dir ein 600 W Netzteil fpr 50 € und dann passts ^^


----------



## Loky187 (24. September 2008)

hi,
also ich kann nur bestätigen das War bei mir ohne Probleme läuft, hatte am anfang aber auch probleme bis ich alle updates gemacht habe dann lief es. 

mein system:

Windows Vista&#8482; Ultimate (6.0, Build 6001) Service Pack 1 
System Manufacturer: ASUSTeK Computer INC.
System Model: P5N-T DELUXE
Processor: Intel® Core(tm)2 Duo CPU     E8600  @ 3.33GHz (2 CPUs), ~3.3GHz
Memory: 3070MB RAM
2 x NVIDIA GeForce GTX 260 im SLI-Verbund

wenn es gar nicht geht und es an der Kühlung liegen sollte kannst du das ganz einfach rauskriegen in dem du mal deinen PC offen läst ( ist aber keine dauerlösung) oder einfach nochmal alle Treiber aktuallisiern am besten manuel und nicht über die Autoupdate funktion 
hab auch nur ein 550 Watt netzteil und es geht trotz der 2 karten und dem Prozie 
mfg


----------



## kentiko (24. September 2008)

ich hatte das problem dass das spiel immer abstürzte und "der anzeige treiber nicht mehr funktioniert".

Hatte verschiedene treiber ausprobiert, immer das selbe.

Habe jetzt sämtliches anti-aliasing zeugs und sowas deaktiviert, jetzt funktionierts zu 95%, grafisch hat das keinen unterschied gemacht.

Spiel einfach mal mit den Einstellungen rum, es hilft einfach nur Try'n'Error.


----------



## Astartus92 (24. September 2008)

das Problem hab ich auch nur mit dem Unterschied, dass das Spiel nur abstürtzt.
Liegt wahrscheinlich an der Grafikkarte.
Mein Tipp: Geh nur dann on wenn der server nicht zu voll ist und setzt alles auf minimium auch die pixelanzahl


----------



## Widock (24. September 2008)

Bei mir, war es das Netzteil, welches das Spiel mit High Details zum Absturz brachte, gefolgt von einem automatischen Reboot.
Hat lange gedauert, bis ich auf diesen Fehler gestoßen bin, nun läufts 
Am besten mal von Papa/Kumpel oder Bruder das Netzteil ranklemmen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Norin - Thelyn Ennor


----------



## Zharac (24. September 2008)

Wurde irgendwo schon eine Lösung für das Problem mit der nicht funktionierenden Installation gefunden?
Habe genau das gleiche Problem nämlich auch =(


----------



## Kontinuum (24. September 2008)

Entschuldigt bitte, dass ich jetzt so eine dumme Frage stelle, aber meint ihr mit Netzteil ein externes? also zwischen Steckdose und PC-Anschluss hinten? Oder meint ihr das innen drin? Sry kenne mich nicht aus mit Hardware-Geschichten.

PS: Bitte nicht hauen ^^


----------



## Douteira (24. September 2008)

bei mir funzt es jetzt, lag an der lslll... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mykal (24. September 2008)

danke euch für die antworten, werd mir ein neues netzteil besorgen
@Kontinuum das netzteil im rechner ist gemeint wodurch eben der ganze hardwarekram strom bekommt





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dutti (24. September 2008)

Douteira schrieb:


> bei mir funzt es jetzt, lag an der lslll...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



lasass.exe ??

endlich gibts mal ein feedback^^


----------



## Verti (24. September 2008)

ich hatte auch das problem und es war leider echt simpel zu lösen.

ich benutze Zone Alarm und hatte es aus gemacht weils so gelaggt hat bei warhammer und war dabei eingeloggt und am nächsten tag konnte ich nicht mehr spielen

also leider ist es so das bei zone alarm anscheinend alle möglichen ports gesperrt werden wenns einfach nur ausgemacht wird den nun hab ich die firewall wieder eingeschaltet und siehe da warhammer läuft wieder und auch downloads über flashget gehen wieder.

hoffe das hilft einigen auch weiter

mfg Verti


----------



## Hathol1-2-3 (24. September 2008)

Hmm, habs alles nach Anleitung gemacht... eingeloggt... super geht.... nach 2 min hab ich wieder ein " authentication failed " bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
würde gerne mehr feedbacks zur TE lösung lesen obs bei denen klappt oder nicht.
Gruß


----------



## kargash (25. September 2008)

So...leider habe ich auch mit Warhammer meine Probleme..legen wir mal los.
Ich habe ein frisch aufgesetztes Vista System 32 Bit Ultimate

Intel 4500 
Geforce 8800 gt 
und 2 GB Ram

Nachdem ich Warhammer installiert und gepatcht hatte, freute ich mich auf eine Runde zu zocken, doch dann...Critical Error...normalerweise kenne ich Criticals nur aus WoW und bedeuten meist was schlechtes wenn man selber einen abbekommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ne im Ernst.

Critical Error

An error occurred- Warhammer will now terminate.

Ich habe auch direct x 9  0c drauf.

Ich bin momentan etwas ratlos.


----------



## Selor Kiith (25. September 2008)

Einfach mal das Game neuinstallieren, wenn es dann nicht gelöst ist, wirds irgendwo an deinen Einstellungen oder deiner Hardware liegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kargash (25. September 2008)

Wie ist das mit dem Patch?
Kann man den Speichern?
Oder muss man den neu runterladen?


----------



## Ynar (25. September 2008)

Hm... bei mir kanns nich an der firewall liegen da ich Your Freedom und Sockscap benutze 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich hab das spiel letzten samstag gekaufen und hab bis jetzt erst 1mal einzuloggen undzwar am montag morgen. Sonst kommt /kam  immer die berühmte "Critical Error" Meldung.

Danke schonmal im voraus fals mir wer helfen kann


----------



## onkeljason (25. September 2008)

erstmal sry, dass meine antwort solang ausbleibt und hoffe trotzdem, dass mir noch wer hilft

naja also erstmal chars hab ich ja schon, dass heißt es ist nicht immer so 
also nochmal ich log mich ein-> dann komm ich zum patcher -> dann ist die ganze vorschau usw -> dann komm ich in das "servermenü", wo rechts in dem schwarzen kästchen dann kommt: suche nach schlachten suche nach verbündeten suche nach charaktern usw. 
oke wenn es der fall ist, dann bleibt war nach "suche nach schlachten" hängen"
naja jedenfalls hats bis jetzt immer geklappt, wenns abgestürtzt ist, dass ich dne kambi ganz runtergefahren hab und stecker raus paar sek warten wieder rein hochfahren und alles geht
auch wenn die serververbindung unterbrochen wir bekomm ich halt die fehlermeldung: 
Authentication failed -- application will nox terminate.

mfg


----------



## Markujordo (25. September 2008)

hallo zusammen,

ich hab da ein Problem. Ich kann mich nichtmehr einloggen, da kommt immer ich hätte das pw falsch eingegeben, doch auf der hp kann ich mich einloggen. Ich hab das Spiel gekauft, musste aber den "Handbuchcode" nirgens eingeben, könnte es andem liegen?

lg


----------



## onkeljason (25. September 2008)

xD jo liegt daran
schau du musst im installationsprogramm auf cd-key registrieren klicken dort key eingeben und email abwarten fertig

mfg


----------



## glockenturm11 (25. September 2008)

Markujordo schrieb:


> hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich hab da ein Problem. Ich kann mich nichtmehr einloggen, da kommt immer ich hätte das pw falsch eingegeben, doch auf der hp kann ich mich einloggen. Ich hab das Spiel gekauft, musste aber den "Handbuchcode" nirgens eingeben, könnte es andem liegen?
> 
> lg




http://war.buffed.de/news/7175/warhammer-o...-sind-geoeffnet


----------



## kargash (25. September 2008)

kargash schrieb:


> So...leider habe ich auch mit Warhammer meine Probleme..legen wir mal los.
> Ich habe ein frisch aufgesetztes Vista System 32 Bit Ultimate
> 
> Intel 4500
> ...


So habe zum wiederholten Male, Warhmmaer installiert und es klappt immer noch nicht, ich bin am verzweifeln...es ist immer noch der selbe Fehler.


----------



## glockenturm11 (25. September 2008)

kargash schrieb:


> So habe zum wiederholten Male, Warhmmaer installiert und es klappt immer noch nicht, ich bin am verzweifeln...es ist immer noch der selbe Fehler.




http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=63960 Hilfts?
Kannst auch mal im WAR Logs Ordner schauen (debug.txt). Vielleicht gibts dann mehr Info.

Von nvidia gibts seit heute nen neuen GrakaTreiber 178.13. Mal installieren...


----------



## kargash (25. September 2008)

glockenturm11 schrieb:


> http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=63960 Hilfts?
> Kannst auch mal im WAR Logs Ordner schauen (debug.txt). Vielleicht gibts dann mehr Info.
> 
> Von nvidia gibts seit heute nen neuen GrakaTreiber 178.13. Mal installieren...


Kann man Ports in der Firewall erlauben?
Ich krieg das net gebacken, ich finde die War irgendwas. bin datei nicht wenn ich sie mit der firewall erlauben will, obwohl sie vorhanden ist.


----------



## Aeroo (26. September 2008)

Hat geklappt!

Habe es zuerst ohne das Löschen der Usersettings versucht - aber da gings nicht. Dann hab ich sie gelöscht und ich konnte mich wieder einloggen.

Thx 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dutti (26. September 2008)

ja, heute mal wieder zeit gehabt on zu gehen, und wat is:

AGB screen friert ein! super, 

Lösung:

WIEDERMAL die usersettings.xml löschen.

dann gings.

scheint ein echter sport bei WAR zu sein, die leute dauernd zum settingsreset zu zwingen. 
wär ja halb so schlimm, wenn die kerle das mal in ihre patch notes schreiben würden.

ach mist, die gibts ja garnicht.


waaagh!

dutti aka deauthel


----------



## sichel2 (26. September 2008)

Ich hatte heute auch das Problem, dass WAR beim ersten Bestätigungstext fest hing, allerdings habe ich bemerkt, dass sich in der Bildschirmmitte der Mauszeiger vom WAR zum Windoszeiger veränderte und daher schon einen Verdacht.

Ich habe dann in der der besagten .xml die Einstellung bei Fullscreen auf "false" gestellt und konnte dann im Fenstermodus die Nachfrage der Fritz Protect Firewall bestätigen und dem Programm wieder Zugangsrechte zum Internet erteilen.

Ein vollständiges Löschen der .xml Datei war bei mir allerdings noch nicht nötig.


----------



## Darian (26. September 2008)

Hey Leute,

ich habe leider auch ein Problem mit WAR. Seit ich es mir am letzten Montag gekauft habe, mache ich nichts anderes als Internetseiten zu lesen und alle möglichen Tricks auszuprobieren aber es klappt einfach nicht. Das Problem ist: Ich sitze hier in einem Studentenwohnheim und muss dehalb über einen Proxyserver ins Netz connecten. Bei Progs wie ICQ is das kein Ding, da kann man einfach einen Proxy einstellen. Bei WAR aber nicht. Folge davon ist, das einfach gar nichts passiert wenn ich versuche das Spiel zu starten, im Taskmanager unter "Prozesse" ist aber die Datei "Warpatcher.bin" am laufen...nur passiert halt nichts...
Ich hab daraufhin viele, viele, viiiieeeele Dinge ausprobiert, wie yourfreedom, proxifier, sockscap usw.  Das einzige was etwas gebracht hat, war Sockscap  (mit dem ich auch WoW zum laufen bekommen habe), damit kommt immerhin schonmal ein kleines Fenster, in dem ich meine Accountdaten, also Username und Passwort, eingeben soll. Allerdings sagt mir das Ding dann, das meine Eingaben falsch wären, was sie 100%ig nicht sind. Hab das wirklich mitlerweile tausendfach kontrolliert und ich gebe da das selbe ein, wie wenn ich mich auf der WAR-Homepage einloggen will und da klappts...mein Key ist auch schon korrekt aktiviert worden. Hatte dann irgendwo gelesen, dass man mal versuchen soll mit ner anderen e-mailadresse denselben nochmal zu aktivieren, sprich nen neuen account aufzumachen, weil da eventuell was mit der Mythic-internen accountverwaltung nicht passt, aber auch das half nix. 
Ich bin mitlerweile echt verzweifelt und befürchte schon, WAR gar net spielen zu können bis aus der Bude hier wieder ausziehe!

Danke schonmal für eure (hoffentlich zahlreiche  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) Hilfe im Vorraus


----------



## Ogil (26. September 2008)

Darian schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> 
> ich habe leider auch ein Problem mit WAR. Seit ich es mir am letzten Montag gekauft habe, mache ich nichts anderes als Internetseiten zu lesen und alle möglichen Tricks auszuprobieren aber es klappt einfach nicht. Das Problem ist: Ich sitze hier in einem Studentenwohnheim und muss dehalb über einen Proxyserver ins Netz connecten. Bei Progs wie ICQ is das kein Ding, da kann man einfach einen Proxy einstellen. Bei WAR aber nicht. Folge davon ist, das einfach gar nichts passiert wenn ich versuche das Spiel zu starten, im Taskmanager unter "Prozesse" ist aber die Datei "Warpatcher.bin" am laufen...nur passiert halt nichts...


Weiss nicht ob Du das hier schon gelesen hast - ist auf jeden Fall eine nette Schritt-fuer-Schritt-Anleitung...


----------



## Darian (26. September 2008)

Ogil schrieb:


> Weiss nicht ob Du das hier schon gelesen hast - ist auf jeden Fall eine nette Schritt-fuer-Schritt-Anleitung...



Joa, das hab ich probiert, ging auch net...


----------



## mercurio. (26. September 2008)

buddakeks schrieb:


> hallo.. ich wollte mal fragen ob mir wer helfen kann. hab grad war nochmals installiert und directx nochmals installiert und es kommt immer noch der error beim starten "An error occurred--Warhammer will now terminate." bitte um hilfe versuch schon 2 tage verzweifelt ins spiel zu kommen.




Das kommt daher das dein System nicht den Anforderungen genügt!
Hatte dasselbe Prob und hab ne E-mail geschrieben. das war die Antwort des Supports :



> Dies bedeutet, das Warhammer ihre Grafikkarte nicht erkannt hat, oder Ihr System nicht den Mindestvorraussetzungen entspricht.


----------



## Dragonheart213 (26. September 2008)

Hi, ich hab auch ein Problem. Wenn ich die Datei Warpatch.exe starte bekomme ich die Fehlermeldung "Der Patcher konnte die Datei blablabla nicht aktuaisieren . Stellt sicherblabla nicht bereits läuft und Speicherplatz da is. Speicherplatz is aber da und laufen tut das Spiel nich.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Alles klar, es hatte sich im Hintergrund gestarte, musste dne Prozess per Taskmanager beenden ;-)


----------



## Wigidy (27. September 2008)

Hi ich habe folgendes problem.

Ich habe jetzt WAR von der Original CD installiert und wenn ich das interface umstellen möchte geht es nicht.
Genauso wenn ich die Soundsaustellen will geht der anwenden und ok Button nicht.
Heute wollte ich mich ausloggen und der ausloggen und spielverlassen button geht auch nicht.

kann da jemand helfen.


----------



## Hathol1-2-3 (29. September 2008)

Hallo,
nachdem ich vor ein paar tagen das  "authentic failed " problem in den Griff bekommen hab und auch endlich das abstürzen von Warhammer durch Speicheraufrüstung, hab ich wieder ein neues problem und bin ziemlich entnervt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und zwar...
seid gestern abend hab ich ziemliche Textur probleme... sobald ich 5 meter laufe stockt das Spiel und läd sämtliche Texturen nach. Kann man sich so vorstellen... plötzlich seh ich nur noch die Rohmodelle und nach und nach bekommen sie ihre Texturen und das ständig... natürlich stockt und ruckelt es dann wie sau, das es unspielbar wird.
Aber das erst seid dem ich den neusten ATI Catalyst Treiber drauf habe... ob es damit zusammenhängt ? Eigentlich müsste ich da dadurch ne verbesserung haben *g*

Mein System vorneweg:
Intel Core 2 Duo T7200 @ 2 GHZ
ATI Mobility Radeon x1600
2 GB DDR2 RAM
Win XP

Hat jemand das selbe problem und weiss eine Lösung ? Vorher als ich die abstürze hatte, lief alles ruckelfrei und keinerlei probleme bis auf die abstürze
Gruß
Hathol


----------



## newsted (29. September 2008)

Lade dir nochmals den neusten Treiber runter, vielleicht von einer anderen Quelle und deinstalliere den aktuellen.
So komisch es auch klingen mag, vielleicht sind beim Treiberdownload einige Parts verloren gegangen -> hatte mal des Selbe problem, jedoch nicht in WAR.


----------



## Hathol1-2-3 (29. September 2008)

Hm nee, hab den Treiber nochmal woanders geladen und trotzdem noch das problem... wenn ich meinen älteren treiber oder Omega Treiber draufknalle, hab ich wieder das problem das WAR sich einfach beendet -.-
Noch wer nen vorschlag ?


----------



## Hathol1-2-3 (29. September 2008)

Nunja, ich hab jetzt fast 1 Woche probiert das Spiel zum laufen zu bekommen, jeden kleinen Tipp befolgt geupdatet was ging.. Arbeitsspeicher aufgerüstet... ich weiss nimmer weiter und hab auch ehrlich gesagt keine Lust mehr.
Ich lass erstmal ein paar Patches drüberwachsen und schau dann mal ob ich mich nochmal überwinden kann.. Schade, das was ich gesehen habe WAR super und det war nur ein kleiner Teil *sniff*
Bye bye


----------



## Halwin (29. September 2008)

Gibt es für ATI nicht ne Seite, die gute Treiber hat? Gerade für Spiele...

Irgendwas mit Omega, meine ich mich erinnern zu können...

Vorher muss man aber mit nem Tool die "alten" Treiber runter schmeißen und auch die Anleitung bei der Installation der neuen Treiber befolgen befolgen. Ist da aber beschrieben, glaub ich...


----------



## Hathol1-2-3 (29. September 2008)

Halwin schrieb:


> Gibt es für ATI nicht ne Seite, die gute Treiber hat? Gerade für Spiele...
> 
> Irgendwas mit Omega, meine ich mich erinnern zu können...
> 
> Vorher muss man aber mit nem Tool die "alten" Treiber runter schmeißen und auch die Anleitung bei der Installation der neuen Treiber befolgen befolgen. Ist da aber beschrieben, glaub ich...



Habs mit dem Omega Treiber schon ausprobiert, hilft leider nichts. Ich könnte mir nur vorstellen das es an der Grafikkarte direkt liegt..
Aber bei nem Laptop nicht so leicht austauschbar und teuer.. kann ich mir vorerst nicht leisten.

Vielleicht hat ja noch jemand ne ATI Mobility Radeon x1600 und kann mir helfen *g*


----------



## gz2k (29. September 2008)

liegt nich an ATI, hab NVIDIA (8800 GTX) und seit kurzem selbst derbe grafikprobs

das game stürzt mit extremen grafikfehlern ab, meist in der hauptstadt ... und das beste is, das selbst nach
reboot des rechners mein windows xp weiterhin grafikfehler aufweist^^ andere 3d games kacken nun auch
ab, scheinbar zerschiesst WAR einige treiber
nach neu aufsetzen des systems liefs ne weile gut , danach genau wieder der selbe scheiss^^ es liegt 
definitiv an war


----------



## Ichweissnichts (29. September 2008)

Schon an den Schiebern für die GPU (innerhalb des Spiels) rumgespielt? Ich finde das mit den schlecht dargestellten Texturen übrigens ziemlich praktisch: Statt zu ruckeln hat man in aufwendigen Szenen kurz schlechte Texturen, kann aber problemlos weiter spielen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich habe das Problem allerdings in der Charaktererstellung, dass manchmal die verwaschenen Texturen bleiben, und erst ein Neustart hilft. Aber so oft erstellt man ja auch keine Charaktere 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deadwool (29. September 2008)

Ich hab ein solches Texturenproblem wie du es beschrieben hast in der Hauptstadt. Ausserhalb der Stadt ist bei mir alles ok mit den Texturen. Sobald ich in die Unvermeidliche reinkomme geht es los mit verschwommenen Lowquali Texturen die nach und nach ersetzt werden beim näherkommen. 

Falls Du permanente Probleme hast mit Texturen, also wenn sie nicht mehr automatisch durch bessere ersetzt werden, einfach mal den "Cache" Ordner im Warhammer Verzeichnis leeren.


----------



## makkaal (29. September 2008)

> Schon an den Schiebern für die GPU (innerhalb des Spiels) rumgespielt?


Ich weiß nicht sicher, was ich falsch mache, aber ich kann die Einstellung gar nicht nutzen - ausgegraut, das Ding.


----------



## Ichweissnichts (29. September 2008)

makkaal schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht sicher, was ich falsch mache, aber ich kann die Einstellung gar nicht nutzen - ausgegraut, das Ding.



Müßte eigentlich aktiv werden, sobald du "eigene Einstellung" 1 oder 2 nutzt. Habe es selber auch noch nicht ausprobiert, eventuell geht das auch nur, wenn man eine GraKa mit mehr als 256 MB Speicher hat. Probieren geht über studieren  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gortek (29. September 2008)

gz2k schrieb:


> liegt nich an ATI, hab NVIDIA (8800 GTX) und seit kurzem selbst derbe grafikprobs
> 
> das game stürzt mit extremen grafikfehlern ab, meist in der hauptstadt ... und das beste is, das selbst nach
> reboot des rechners mein windows xp weiterhin grafikfehler aufweist^^ andere 3d games kacken nun auch
> ...



Komischerweise habe ich ähnliche Beobachtungen gemacht.

Als ich vor ca. 1 Jahr meinen PC mit Vista gekauft habe, hoffte ich dass es kein Fehler war, da man ja über Vista damals die übelsten Sachen gehört hat.
Nun gut, ich liebe ja Herausforderungen und hab mir dennoch Vista32 draufknallen lassen (für 64 fehlten mir damals zuviele Treiber).
Was soll ich sagen, ich hatte so gut wie nie probleme (nicht mehr als damals mit XP) und auch AoC hat mein System ABSOLUT Problemlos gemeistert.

Und nun....

Seit ich den Betaclient heruntergeladen habe und WAR zocken darf, habe ich immer wieder Abstürze (mind. jeden 2. Tag) ob ich nun WAR spiele oder nicht (obwohl ich ja meistens WAR zocke......) und sogar Bluescreens, was ich bis Dato nicht hatte mit Vista und den anderen Spielen.
Und ja, wirklich, es ist erst seit dem ich WAR installiert habe....... Definitiv.

Woran es liegt, kann ich auch noch nicht sagen aber ich hoffe ich (oder Mythic/GOA) finde den Fehler bald, denn meine CE gebe ich nimmer her nach rund 1.5 Jahren Wartefrist und das Spiel selbst ist einfach herrlich erfrischend.

Achja....... Süchtig bin ich nämlich auch schon........ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Cheers

Edith meint: Ansonsten habe ich keine Probleme mit der Grafik oder dem Spielfluss.


----------



## makkaal (29. September 2008)

Hm, beides ist der Fall bei mir - sowohl Eigene Einstellung als auch GraKa mit +256 MB. Vielleicht wird sie nur nicht unterstützt, den Großteil habe ich ohnehin jetzt über die neuen (NVidia vom 25.9.) Treiber und die GraKa Systemsteuerung geregelt. Seither läuft's wesentlich flüssiger bei mir...


----------



## Wigidy (29. September 2008)

Weis den keiner weiter????


----------



## moddok (29. September 2008)

geht nicht ist keine ausreichende fehlerbeschreibung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blubbah (29. September 2008)

Wenn ich renne und die Kamera einstelle, dass ich sehe was hinter mir passiert, muss ich die Maustaste gedrückt halten, damit das so bleibt... ich habe alle Spells auf Tasten belegt, aber es nervt trotzdem. Kann man dieses automatische Umschwenken irgendwie ausstellen?


----------



## Sledge Hammer (29. September 2008)

Einstellungen-->runter scroll-->Kameraeim Laufen zurückstellen--> hacken raus-->Anwenden !
Tada Problem gelöst.


----------



## Mithirandir (29. September 2008)

Hallo..habe mir heute Warhammer gekauft und installiert...bei der Kontoerstellung gibt es jedoch Schwierigkeiten...ich kann nicht das Bild, bzw den Sicherheitscode sehen den ich eingeben muss...auf der"Hilfe" Seite steht ich soll meine Cookies löschen etc. habe ich gemacht aber es klappt immer noch nix...habe es danach mit Firefox und Opera versucht aber es funzt trotzdem nix....es wäre sehr lieb wenn mir einer helfen koennte...im vorraus Danke!


----------



## Gortek (29. September 2008)

Ich hab schon von Leuten gelesen, dass man dennoch alles ausfüllen und bestätigen soll (Code halt falsch) und man später nochmals dazu aufgefordert wird und das bild dann auch sieht. Probier es ein paar mal.

Ich hoffe geholfen zu haben.

Cheers


----------



## AoC.Virtus (29. September 2008)

hmm bei mir geht die Seite mit IE7

http://www.war-europe.com/#/registration/?lang=de

sonst versuch es mit:

http://www.war-europe.com/#/activation/?lang=de


----------



## Recc (29. September 2008)

jau ein wenig genauer wenns geht welcher knopf geht nicht ??


----------



## DeAm0n24 (29. September 2008)

http://war.buffed.de/news/7315/warhammer-o...bseiten-dienste


könnte daran liegen


----------



## Vaedryn (29. September 2008)

http://www.war-europe.com/#/news/?id_news=de184&lang=de


----------



## Danterockz (29. September 2008)

Ich habs mir auch grad geholt. Es geht noch net. Oh man andere essen schon abendbrot und für die is es noch nachmittag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nen kumpel hats heut morgen geholt und er meinte man muss schon patchen. Kann man den erst downloaden wenn man konto erstellt hat? 
Ich bekomm ne fehlermeldung wenn ich versuche das spiel zu starten.
Würd mich über nen link zum patchdownload freuen denn ich hab bis jetzt noch nichts gefunden.

Mfg Dante


----------



## glockenturm11 (29. September 2008)

Danterockz schrieb:


> Ich habs mir auch grad geholt. Es geht noch net. Oh man andere essen schon abendbrot und für die is es noch nachmittag
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



http://war.buffed.de/news/7175/warhammer-o...-sind-geoeffnet


----------



## ster (29. September 2008)

Habe leider ein problem und zwar kann ich zwar charakter wälen und komm dann in den ladebildschirm aber da geht es ned weiter und komm nicht ins spiel :/

hoffe jeamand hat da ne lösung bzw schon davon gehört xD

aja grafikkarten und soundkarten treiber hab ich aktuallisiert


----------



## Ebon (29. September 2008)

ster schrieb:


> Habe leider ein problem und zwar kann ich zwar charakter wälen und komm dann in den ladebildschirm aber da geht es ned weiter und komm nicht ins spiel :/
> 
> hoffe jeamand hat da ne lösung bzw schon davon gehört xD
> 
> aja grafikkarten und soundkarten treiber hab ich aktuallisiert



http://www.war-europe.com/#/helpform/?lang=de

Aber bitte nicht vergessen, eine aktuelle Auflistung von Hard- und Software (OS + Patch). Ob du hinter einen Router sitzt und was deine Firewall zu WAR meint! xD


----------



## Blubbah (29. September 2008)

Sledge schrieb:


> Einstellungen-->runter scroll-->Kameraeim Laufen zurückstellen--> hacken raus-->Anwenden !
> Tada Problem gelöst.



Omg ich habe gar nicht gemerkt, dass man da runter scrollen kann... der Kopf gegen die Wand Smiley fehlt mir jetzt gerade *g* naja danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## derwaynez (29. September 2008)

ster schrieb:


> Habe leider ein problem und zwar kann ich zwar charakter wälen und komm dann in den ladebildschirm aber da geht es ned weiter und komm nicht ins spiel :/
> 
> hoffe jeamand hat da ne lösung bzw schon davon gehört xD
> 
> aja grafikkarten und soundkarten treiber hab ich aktuallisiert


neuinstallen


----------



## derwaynez (29. September 2008)

Blubbah schrieb:


> Wenn ich renne und die Kamera einstelle, dass ich sehe was hinter mir passiert, muss ich die Maustaste gedrückt halten, damit das so bleibt... ich habe alle Spells auf Tasten belegt, aber es nervt trotzdem. Kann man dieses automatische Umschwenken irgendwie ausstellen?


haya


----------



## ster (29. September 2008)

Alles Edon danke dir werds mal versuchen 

@derwaynez hoffe es geht auch ohne XD


----------



## L4wrence (29. September 2008)

Hallo liebe Community!

Ich habe massive Pobleme mit Warhammer und zwar absolut jedes Mal wenn ich nach Altdorf fliege, bekomm ich plötzlich nur noch alle paar Sekunden ein Bild mit schlimmen Texturfehlern (man sieht ab und zu durch Wände, oder Spielermodels ohne Köpfe, alle möglichen Farben an Orten wo sie nicht hingehören usw&#8230

Dieses Problem tritt, wie gesagt jedes Mal wenn ich nach Altdorf fliege, auf. Ich habe von der Hauptstadt noch nichts gesehen, da ich jedes Mal nach dem Laden vor dem Greifenmeister stehe und nichts mehr geht. Dann muss immer ein Freund für mich einloggen u da wieder wegfliegen, sehr nervig.

Aber dieser massive Crash tritt auch ab und zu einfach so aus heiterem Himmel auf, wenn mehrere Spieler und NPCs nah beieinander sind.

Das zweite Problem ist, dass sich Warhammer plötzlich schließt und ich am Desktop lande. Das passiert alle 30-120 min. 

Mein System ist 2 Wochen alt:

Intel Core 2 Duo E 8500 2 x 3,16 ghz
Mainboard: Asus p5q-e, atx
4 gb pc2-800 mhz cl4 corsair
Graka: asus extreme ati radeon hd 4850, 512mb
Windows XP 32
Firewall von Zonealarm
Internet von Inode mit Router

Spiele mit allen Details auf Maximum, hab auch schon probiert die ganz runterzuschrauben, was nichts geholfen hat.

Hab die neuesten catalyst 8-9 graka treiber schon drüber installiert, hat nichts geholfen. 

Ticket ig bringt auch nichts, da wird man nur irgendwie vertröstet.

Bin einerseits ratlos woran es liegen könnte, andererseits ziemlich böse, da ich mit dem System eigentlich keine Probleme haben sollte oder, und da Mythic/goa anscheinend ein nicht fertiges, verbuggtes Spiel herausbringt. Oder bin ich etwa der Einzige mit solchen Problemen?

Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe!


----------



## Mithirandir (29. September 2008)

mhh ja also auf die Seite komm ich ja auch, nur ich sehe halt den dämlichen Sicherheitscode net..aber immerhin komm ich jetzt schon zu schritt 4....doch wenn ich auf Bestätigen komme wechsel ich wieder zu schritt 3 und er will den Sicherheitscode wider hören :-(...naja ich danke trotzdem allen


----------



## Freelancer (29. September 2008)

Ich hab das gleiche evtl liegt es an den wartungsarbeiten aber die angabe wie lange sie offline ist sehr wage finde ich 

CAPTCHA Bild hab ich auch nicht 

Ich hoffe mal es liegt nur an den wartungsarbeiten aber infos dazu bekommt man ja nicht auf der webseite und der support ist ja nicht vorhanden Forum fehlanzeige, Hilfeformular geht nicht, Telefonsupport nicht vorhanden .

Faq unvollständig aber die sollen ja heute Teilweise überarbeitet werden steht dort gogo 5 stunden habt ihr noch ^^

Ich spiel dann erstmal mein altes und so wie es bis jetzt aussieht auch neues Game ^^


----------



## select1 (29. September 2008)

hey
neulich konnte ich war noch spielen, aber jetzt wo ichs starten wollte und auf spielen geklickt hab, kam nur kurz n schwarzer bildschirm und dann war nix...

noch n paar mal probiert, pc neugestartet - immer das gleiche!

was kann ich noch versuchen?


----------



## Mithirandir (29. September 2008)

kk Jetzt hats geklappt...fragt net warum aber nochmals Danke!


----------



## Codon (29. September 2008)

Hi Leute,

kurz die Situation: Seid mehreren Minuten werde ich nach dem Einloggen in Warhammer sofort wieder aus dem Spiel geworfen, bevor ich den Endbenutzerbestimmungen zustimmen kann. Alles hat damit angefangen, das ich Warhammer ohne Vorwarnung geschlossen hat.

Hatte schon jemand von euch das Problem und weiß jemand, was ich dagegen tun kann? Wäre dankbar für ne schnelle Antwort und möglichst wenig geflame, danke sehr.

Gruß Codon  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vakeros (29. September 2008)

es gab nen neuen patch?


----------



## Deathsoull (29. September 2008)

Vakeros schrieb:


> es gab nen neuen patch?



Joa! Btw beim mir geht aalles normal (Middenland)


----------



## Vakeros (29. September 2008)

Deathsoull schrieb:


> Joa! Btw beim mir geht aalles normal (Middenland)



mysteriös dann muss der den in wenigen sekunden gesaugt haben^^
btt:
ich glaube nicht das es am patch liegt denn ich hab schon öfter von leuten gelesen die das problem haben, aber bisher scheint keiner ne lösung gefunden zu haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## makkaal (29. September 2008)

Joa, heut gab's nen Patch, rund 3 MB groß. Bezüglich Warteschlangen 'ne Bugbehebung wohl, zumindest laut Page. Wo zur Hölle sind unsere Hotfixes, die schon auf den Amiservern laufen? Oder wurden die nur da benötigt? *knurrt*


----------



## Chrissler (29. September 2008)

Vakeros schrieb:


> mysteriös dann muss der den in wenigen sekunden gesaugt haben^^
> btt:
> ich glaube nicht das es am patch liegt denn ich hab schon öfter von leuten gelesen die das problem haben, aber bisher scheint keiner ne lösung gefunden zu haben
> 
> ...



ja der Patch war nur 3 MB groß oder so hat bei mir 5 seks. gedauert auch garnicht mitbekommen *gg*

@topic
nun ich hatte das prob auch mal kurz habe Pc neugestartet seitdem hatte ich es nie wieder habe aber auch keine ahnung wodran es liegen könnte



> Joa, heut gab's nen Patch, rund 3 MB groß. Bezüglich Warteschlangen 'ne Bugbehebung wohl, zumindest laut Page. Wo zur Hölle sind unsere Hotfixes, die schon auf den Amiservern laufen? Oder wurden die nur da benötigt? *knurrt*



waäre mal was neues wenn die EU server genauschnell gepatsch werden würde wie die Amerkia Server


----------



## airace (29. September 2008)

gibt es auf den ami servern schon Hotfixes? *neidisch* naja früher oder später werden die bei uns auch kommen aber wie ich Goa kenne erst später ^^

Mfg Airace


----------



## ster (29. September 2008)

also neuinstallation hat nichts geholfen :/ hänge immer noch im ladebildschrim beim welt betreten


----------



## Cavalon (29. September 2008)

Hey leute habe seit grade eben kein Interface mehr !!!!! Es wird nichts angezeigt , weder das (ESC) menü oder sonst was , habe addons installiert und wollte die benutzeroberfläche nur neu laden! Gibt es eine Möglich das Interface wieder anzuschalten?!

Gruß Cava


----------



## Vracasia (29. September 2008)

ich hab mir heute war gekauft und dachte ich kanns dann nachm installieren und patchen sofort zocken,aber pustekuchen!!ich installiers heute bereits das 4 mal und entweder sagt er mir nach dem patchen das irgendeine datei fehlerhaft ist oder nit da ODER während dem disc-wechsel wird mir iwas erzählt von zurück wechseln etc!!hilfe bitte was soll ich machen????


----------



## Sorzzara (29. September 2008)

/reloadui

Wenn das auch nicht funktioniert...jeder der sich zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt UI Addons runterlädt, die nicht mal eine Woche alt, und noch kaum/gar nicht getestet sind, ist selbst schuld, wenn ihm Fräulein lua um die Ohren fliegt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In dem Fall rate ich zur Neuinstallation. Und übrigens, deine Signatur ist zu gross...viel zu gross =)  ---> Edit sagt, er hat sie kleingemacht XD


----------



## Sorzzara (29. September 2008)

Zunächst mal nicht in Panik geraten...schreib uns den genauen Text der Fehlermeldung die kommt, dann können wir dir weiterhelfen.


----------



## Vracasia (29. September 2008)

die weiß ich nicht da ichs grad nochmal probiere!!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 so ein mist!


----------



## Cavalon (29. September 2008)

jaja ich weiss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Relodui kann ja nicht ohne Benutzeroberfläche funzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 xD


----------



## Alpp (29. September 2008)

Vracasia schrieb:


> die weiß ich nicht da ichs grad nochmal probiere!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


 

google mal nach DX9c August, und das lade dann auf deinen PC danach sollte WAR laufen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FunWorks (29. September 2008)

beschreib bitte erstma dein genaues problem, was genau erzählt dir dein pc ?


----------



## Sorzzara (29. September 2008)

Sollte deine Fehlermeldung in etwa so aussehen:

Die Datei d3dx9_34.dll wurde nicht gefunden bla bla bla....

Dann musst du nichts weiter tun, als dir das hier: http://www.dll-files.com/dllindex/dll-files.shtml?d3dx9_34 runterzuladen, und die Datei dann in deinen Windows/system32 - Ordner zu kopieren...dann sollte es ganz normal laufen (Sofern du DirectX bereits installiert hast).

Wenn der Fehler ein anderer ist, oder dieser, aber der Tipp nicht hilft, lass es uns wissen.


----------



## Vracasia (29. September 2008)

coole sache ich glaub die fehler meldung is es!!! werds probieren wenns soweit is!!!danke für die schnellen antworten von euch!!


----------



## Sorzzara (29. September 2008)

Kein Thema 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 schreib uns rein obs gefunzt hat.


----------



## Ollivan (29. September 2008)

http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/Browse....mp;categoryid=2
hier der erste link, is das neuste DX. Vielleicht gehts dann ja..wünsch dir viel Glück!
Grüßle Ollivan


----------



## Vracasia (29. September 2008)

sooooooooooo JETZT ist das problem wieder da "Ein falscher DAtenträger ist im Laufwerk.legen sie den Datenträger WAR1 in Laufwerk E: ein.Abbrechen Wiederholen WEiter"  

vor 2 min hat er mich aufgefordet WAR2 einzulegen!!

was nun?


----------



## derwaynezz (29. September 2008)

Vracasia schrieb:


> sooooooooooo JETZT ist das problem wieder da "Ein falscher DAtenträger ist im Laufwerk.legen sie den Datenträger WAR1 in Laufwerk E: ein.Abbrechen Wiederholen WEiter"
> 
> vor 2 min hat er mich aufgefordet WAR2 einzulegen!!
> 
> was nun?


war1 einlegen?


----------



## Sorzzara (29. September 2008)

CD raus, vorsichtig mit einem Stofftuch abputzen, CD wieder rein.

Wenns nicht hilft ist der Datenträger im Ar*** und du kannst ihn umtauschen.


----------



## Vracasia (29. September 2008)

man ich bekomm das ko****!das funktioniert nicht! ich kann machen was ich will!was muss ich denn da beim saturn sagen? weil ich hab ja den acc schon registriert!und geöffnete software kann man ja eh nit umtauschen!


----------



## Sorzzara (29. September 2008)

Die Software an sich nicht, aber für beschädigte Datenträger MÜSSEN sie dir Ersatz leisten.


----------



## Vracasia (29. September 2008)

kann ich auch die daten von nem kumpel kopieren auf ne externe festplatte??


----------



## ster (30. September 2008)

hab folgendes problem und hoffe hier auf abhilfe:

kann ganz normal ins spiel rein komme ohne probleme zur charakter auswahl und klicke auf spielen, danach lande ich im ladebildschirm kurz darauf is aber nur mehr schwarzer bildschirm :/ 
habe gerade mit hilfe von nem freund rausgefunden dass ich sobald schwarzer bildschirm is schon im spiel drinnen bin, er hat mich in der freundesliste und werde als on angezeigt, kann ihm auch mit der r funktion antworten wenn er mich anflüstert, 
alerdings is es seltsam da ich wenn ich kurz minimiere und wieder zurück ins spiele gehe, ich abermals kurz den ladebildschirm mit dem buch und den tipps sehe und dann wieder schwarzer bildschirm erscheint

bin echt planlos XD habe schon grafikkarten und soundkarten treiber gepacht, neuinstalliert , neu gepatcht, direktX überprüft

geb mal meine pc daten an falls hilft (laptop)
windows xp home edition
service pack 2
intel pentium 4 cpu
1,5GB RAM
3,06GHz
grafikkarte: ATI MOBILITY RADEON 9600/9700 series

vl hab ich ja glück und jemand weiß was xD


----------



## Hathol1-2-3 (30. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Hotifx need  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pat Stone (30. September 2008)

Passt jetzt nicht ganz zum Thema aber, nach dem gestrigen Patch ist mir aufgefallen, dass man im T2 Szenario Mourkain-Tempel nicht mehr die " Töte 25 Spieler " Quest annehmen kann. Man kann lediglich die beiden " Spiel Mourkain " & " Töte 15 Spieler " Quests annehmen. Freunden auf dem selben Server erging es ebenso. Ist das ein Bug auf Helmgart oder habt ihr auf anderen Servern die selbe Erfahrung gemacht ?


----------



## HerrK (30. September 2008)

Moin zusammen,

mal eine generelle Frage zum Thema Warhammer Online und die Server.
Spiele nun auch seit gut einer Woche WAR und bin recht glücklich was das Game an sich selber angeht.
Was mir aber wirklich jeden Tag, ganz besonders die Abendstunden (so ab 18 Uhr bis nach Mitternacht),
den Spaß verdirbt sind diese Lags...das artet dann bei mir in eine regelrechte max. 5-FPS-Orgie aus. 

Das Game ist dann wirklich unspielbar (speziel im PvP) und ich gebe es meistens nach kurzer Zeit auf.
Dachte erst es läge an meiner GraKa, habe dann mal alle Settings runtergsetzt, ohne eine Besserung.
Es liegt wirklich nur an dem Server (spiele auf Helmgart)...wirklich sehr schade!

Gibt es noch andere die diese Situation mit mir teilen?
Gibt es vielleicht irgendwelche Tricks die Lags zu minimieren?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fetus (30. September 2008)

Sowas nennt sich dann aber nicht Lag, sondern Ruckeln.

Btw, Grafiktreiber updaten und freuen. Hat ja scheinbar bis jetzt noch fast jedem geholfen.


----------



## HerrK (30. September 2008)

FetusRape schrieb:


> Sowas nennt sich dann aber nicht Lag, sondern Ruckeln.
> 
> Btw, Grafiktreiber updaten und freuen. Hat ja scheinbar bis jetzt noch fast jedem geholfen.



Daran habe ich ja auch erst gedacht,
aber wieso spiele ich dann Morgens und Mittags wunderbar flüssig bzw. viel flüssiger
und Abends ab 18 Uhr geht die Ruckelorgie los?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SirDamatadore (30. September 2008)

FetusRape schrieb:


> Sowas nennt sich dann aber nicht Lag, sondern Ruckeln.
> 
> Btw, Grafiktreiber updaten und freuen. Hat ja scheinbar bis jetzt noch fast jedem geholfen.




Also bei mir installiert mein PC immer den alten Treiber. Gerade am WE oder ab 20:00 uhr^^
Aber solange es nur im PvE ist gehts ja noch, ich nörgel erst wenn das in den Schlachtfeldern auch anfängt.


----------



## Whitespawn2k (30. September 2008)

HerrK schrieb:


> Daran habe ich ja auch erst gedacht,
> aber wieso spiele ich dann Morgens und Mittags wunderbar flüssig bzw. viel flüssiger
> und Abends ab 18 Uhr geht die Ruckelorgie los?
> 
> ...




Einen  Aktuellen Graka-Treiber würde ich schon rauf ballern!
Wen du die Sichtweite mal ganz runter drehst kannst du bei dem Spiel einen Fps Gewinn von ca 50 % festestellen.
Außerdem gibt es ein Addon für WAR wo du den Buff abfrage interval selbst bestimmen kannst. (siehe Buffed ->14 WAR Addons)
Da kannst du auch noch mal einen guten Fps gewinn einfahren.
Denke jetzt mal nicht das du versuchst mit einem 56 k Modem zu zocken   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  das könnte natürlich auch ein Problem sein.

Achja wegen Abends ruckeln , dort Spielen die meisten Menschen zugleich, da kommt es leicht mal zu Server lags.
Da kann dein System natürlich nichts dafür.


Gruß Whity2k


----------



## Asdimedai (30. September 2008)

Bei mit ruckelts zu bestimmten Tageszeiten manchmal auch und das sind eindeutige *Lags*, die immer dann auftreten, wenn viele Leute auf dem Server spielen. Das Spiel brauch viel Speicher und eine gute CPU (habe 4 GB und 2 kernCPU), liegt also nicht am Rechner.
Einfach in Geduld üben und hoffen das die Server ausgebaut werden, man denke da an die Anfangszeit von Wow, da wars auch nicht besser.


----------



## Ohties (30. September 2008)

Asdimedai schrieb:


> Bei mit ruckelts zu bestimmten Tageszeiten manchmal auch und das sind eindeutige *Lags*, die immer dann auftreten, wenn viele Leute auf dem Server spielen. Das Spiel brauch viel Speicher und eine gute CPU (habe 4 GB und 2 kernCPU), liegt also nicht am Rechner.
> Einfach in Geduld üben und hoffen das die Server ausgebaut werden, man denke da an die Anfangszeit von Wow, da wars auch nicht besser.


qft, spiele auf dem server Huss. 

die fps halten sich noch ganz gut aber lags schwanken so ca bei 1,5-3 sek zur prime-time, was es schon nervig macht. ich sitze hier an ner 6k dsl leitung, daher also kein problem. lustigerweise hat mein kumpel mit isdn da weniger probleme als ich.


----------



## Volun (30. September 2008)

Hallo,

finde es merkwürdig, dass die HP Balken von Grp Mitgliedern häufig verschwinden und plötlich wieder aufploppen. 
Nun meine Frage? Bug oder Feature? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HGVermillion (30. September 2008)

Nein, sollange die Hp auf Maximun sind und sie keinen Schaden bekommen verschwindet der HP Balken um eine Schönere Optik auf das Spiel zu gewähren, sobald ich aber einer einen Fingernagel abbricht kommt der Balken wieder.

Also Feature


----------



## Tayfun (30. September 2008)

Die ploppen nur auf wenn Team mitglieder Schaden erhalten. Kann man aber in der Einstellung umändern.


----------



## German Viking (30. September 2008)

Hallo

Das ist ein Feature.
Geh mit der Maus rüber und sie erscheinen wieder.
Ist bei Deinem eigenen HP-Balken übrigens auch so.
Das ist halt übersichtlicher, da die Balken einem manchmal ein wenig die Sicht einengen.


----------



## redangle (30. September 2008)

Schau mal auf dein HP Balken, da passiert genau das gleiche!!!

Glaube man kann es in den Optionen ändern.


----------



## Volun (30. September 2008)

super, sehr nett danke für die Antworten

/closed 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sorzzara (30. September 2008)

Tayfun schrieb:


> Die ploppen nur auf wenn ein Team mitglieder Schaden erhält. Kann man aber in der Einstellung umändern.



Nur wo ist die Frage...die Einstellung dass der Overhead HP Balken bleibt hab ich gefunden, aber der Balken im Gruppeninterface bleibt nach wie vor nicht Einstellbar.


----------



## Skullzigg (30. September 2008)

Volun schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> finde es merkwürdig, dass die HP Balken von Grp Mitgliedern häufig verschwinden und plötlich wieder aufploppen.
> Nun meine Frage? Bug oder Feature?
> ...



solange er kein dmg bekommt ist der hp und ap balken nicht da nur das portrait.


----------



## Thakara (30. September 2008)

Moin,

also ich bin heut mit mein Schami in die Stadt geflogen u seh nur den Ladebildschirm u zack ist der Client zu -.- Mit nen andren Char kann ich mich einloggen, nur nicht mehr mit dem Schami. Der Client schliesst sich jedesmal. Hatte jemand schoma das Problem? Weiss nimmer was ich mach soll -.-


----------



## davnakh (30. September 2008)

merkwürdig. bei mir auf erengrad lagts eigentlich nie. nur wenn ich an einen belebten ort komme, ruckelt es für wenige sekunden dann aber nicht mehr. wenn es auf gut ausgerüsteten computern ruckelt, würde ich mal treiber und einstellungen überprüfen.


----------



## Masterlock (30. September 2008)

Mist, habe auch ganz vergessen den Grafikkartentreiber neu zu installieren^^
Naja, auf Averland ist der Server eh voll... war gestern über eine Stunde inner Warteschlange (570 von 580).
Allerdings abends, wie es tagsüber ist, weiß ich nicht.


----------



## jms08 (30. September 2008)

bei mir ruckelt es auch. es kann nicht am rechner liegen muß also von WAR selber kommen.

dual core 6000
nvidia 9800gt
2gb ram

neuste treiber drauf und es ruckelt.

achja und ich spiele mit min. einstellungen.

ich denke einfach das denen ihre server überlastet sind.


----------



## Simrosch (30. September 2008)

Moin,
ich gehe mal davon aus das es ein Lag ist, die werden jetzt erst einmal sehen wie die Serverauslastung ist und die dann gegebenfalls hochschrauben. Hoffe ich zumindes, den gestern Abend hatte ich das gleiche prob in PvP und das war wie in IF vor dem AH zu den schlimmsten Zeiten.
Ich bin aber in guter Hoffnung das die nicht solange brauchen wie Blizzard.


----------



## Dr.Lektor (30. September 2008)

Spiele auch auf Helmgart und hab nen High End PC. Kann auch immer ruckel bzw. laag frei spielen. Hab nur das gleich Problem wie der TE. Abends ab ca. 18 / 19 Uhr fängt es im Szenario sprich PvP an zu ruckeln. Kann nicht am PC liegen da alle aktuellen Treiber vorhanden sind. Spiele z.B. Crysis auf High Settings. Naja ich denke das wird noch gefixt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kabak (30. September 2008)

Ich hab nur geringe Lags, wobei es von tag zu tag verschieden ist

wir sollten aber GOA die Chance lassen das alles zu Balancen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jms08 (30. September 2008)

naja so langsam sollten die das in den griff bekommen. das ruckeln drübt den spielspaß merklich.


----------



## L4wrence (30. September 2008)

L4wrence schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Community!
> 
> Ich habe massive Pobleme mit Warhammer und zwar absolut jedes Mal wenn ich nach Altdorf fliege, bekomm ich plötzlich nur noch alle paar Sekunden ein Bild mit schlimmen Texturfehlern (man sieht ab und zu durch Wände, oder Spielermodels ohne Köpfe, alle möglichen Farben an Orten wo sie nicht hingehören usw…)
> 
> ...




hab diese Probleme noch immer! hat jemand nen Vorschlag was zu tun wäre?


----------



## Fîrstî (30. September 2008)

Hiho,
ich habe ein paar sehr komische Grafikfehler, vielleicht könnt ihr mir helfen. Habe zur veranschaulichung ein paar Screens gemacht, das Problem tritt aber auch Ingame auf (allerdings nur bei meinem Char).
http://img3.imagebanana.com/img/w640097r/screenshot_000.jpg
http://img3.imagebanana.com/img/5oa5vcsh/screenshot_001.jpg
http://img3.imagebanana.com/img/yfftgym4/screenshot_002.jpg
http://www.imagehack.eu/bild.php/16785,scr...003jpg6WL2O.jpg
http://www.imagebanana.com/code/af8oywha/screenshot_004.jpg
http://img3.imagebanana.com/img/4qeuuuna/screenshot_005.jpg
http://img3.imagebanana.com/img/jle0hczx/screenshot_006.jpg
http://www.imagehack.eu/bild.php/16787,scr...007jpg4R8ZT.jpg
http://img3.imagebanana.com/img/mrvxsqf/screenshot_008.jpg


LG


----------



## newsted (30. September 2008)

Gehts nur mir so, oder führen die Bilder ins Nirvana?


----------



## Fîrstî (30. September 2008)

ne müsste funktionieren, mir fällt grad nur auf das ich sie in der original auflösung (1680x1050) geuploaded habe :/. Kann also je nach deiner Internet Verbindung ein wenig dauern (6000er DSL~5 Sekunden bei mir)


----------



## redangle (30. September 2008)

Hast ne ATI KArte??

Dann schalte mal im Treiber Adaptives Anti-Alaising ab.


----------



## newsted (30. September 2008)

Fîrstî schrieb:


> ne müsste funktionieren, mir fällt grad nur auf das ich sie in der original auflösung (1680x1050) geuploaded habe :/. Kann also je nach deiner Internet Verbindung ein wenig dauern (6000er DSL~5 Sekunden bei mir)


Gehe übers Firmennetzwerk - laut speedtest 455.11 Mbps (eher unwahrscheinlich).
Liegt wohl an der Firewall.


----------



## Fîrstî (30. September 2008)

@redangle Danke hat geholfen, sieht wieder normal aus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lorghi (30. September 2008)

Hab ein ähnliches Problem. Warhammer stürzt in unregelmäßigen Abständen ab. Manchmal geht garnichts mehr & ich muss rebooten, meist ist es aber n Crash to Desktop. So langsam fängt es an mir auf den Keks zu gehen. Diese Crashes treten häufiger im RVR auf, jedoch passiert es auch im PvE.

Mein System:

Intel Core 2 Duo E6850 2x 3 ghz
2,75 GB RAM (3 eingebaut)
Windows XP Home Edition (32bit)
NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GTS 640 mb
DSL 16k

Ich hab echt alles durch, was man so als Laie gerade so auf die Reihe kriegt:

Grafik- sowie Motherboard Treiber aktualisiert. 
BIOS Update durchgeführt. 
Memtest86 laufen lassen, keine Fehler.
Windows Fehlersuche, Defragmentierung, mittels CCleaner aufgeräumt.

Seit NVIDIA neue Treiber zur Verfügung gestellt hat, läuft das Spiel auf höchsten Einstellungen einwandfrei. Nur diese verdammten Crashes bleiben.

Die Ereignissanzeige sagt mir nach jedem Crash folgendes:
"Fehlgeschlagene Anwendung war.exe, Version 1.0.0.361, fehlgeschlagenes Modul war.exe, Version 1.0.0.361, Fehleradresse 0x005318cd."

Irgendwelche Ideen?

Ich bin mir im Klaren, daß das Spiel neu ist & Probleme auftreten können, doch so langsam verlier ich die Nerven. Offenbar scheint es ne Menge Spieler zu geben, die mit ähnlichen Systemen überhaupt keine Probleme haben......


----------



## HerrK (30. September 2008)

Whitespawn2k schrieb:


> Einen  Aktuellen Graka-Treiber würde ich schon rauf ballern!
> Wen du die Sichtweite mal ganz runter drehst kannst du bei dem Spiel einen Fps Gewinn von ca 50 % festestellen.
> Außerdem gibt es ein Addon für WAR wo du den Buff abfrage interval selbst bestimmen kannst. (siehe Buffed ->14 WAR Addons)
> Da kannst du auch noch mal einen guten Fps gewinn einfahren.
> ...



Tatsache, der aktuelle Treiber hat echt was gebracht!
Ruckelt zwar um diese Uhrzeit noch immer ein klein wenig, 
aber nicht mehr vergleichbar und viel besser als vorher!

Danke an alle für den Tipp!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hotgoblin (30. September 2008)

Hallo,
ich habe ein Problem und zwar folgendes:
Ich starte War und spiele ungefähr 5 Minuten.
Dann wird der Boden unsichtbar (verschwindet also) 
und ich sehe nur noch paar Vierecke auf dem Boden.
Dann firest das ein (2 Sekunden Standbild).

Komme aufs Dekstop und War
hat sich damit beendet.

Habe den neusten Treiber drauf und natürlich DirectX 9.0c

Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen?


----------



## Kairon26 (30. September 2008)

Hi leude

Hab n fettes problem:

Hab war installiert, alle patches instaliert, konto erstellt und cd key eingegeben ..

Jedoch wenn ich starten will kommt immer ne Fehlermeldung:

Siehe Anhang 

oder so : ^^

Die Anwendung konnte nicht gestartet werden, weil d3dx9_34.ddl nicht gefunden wurde.. 

Rofl jungs

Hab n neuen pc mit vista unso

Pls helfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hotgoblin (30. September 2008)

neuinstallieren steht doch dran oO


----------



## Ashuni (30. September 2008)

Kairon26 schrieb:


> Hi leude
> 
> Hab n fettes problem:
> 
> ...




KA ob es stimmt aber sieht so aus als wenn directX fehlen würde


MfG Ashuni


----------



## Nachtrot (30. September 2008)

WAR ist aufgrund seiner Grafik nicht DX 10 kompatibel. Also runter mit DX 10 und rauf mit DX 9. Alternativ kannste auch Vista runterhauen und XP drauf machen.


----------



## Skathloc (30. September 2008)

Nachtrot schrieb:


> WAR ist aufgrund seiner Grafik nicht DX 10 kompatibel. Also runter mit DX 10 und rauf mit DX 9. Alternativ kannste auch Vista runterhauen und XP drauf machen.


Seltsam das War bei mit unter Vista läuft mit DX10. Ist nich an allem immer Windows schuld.


Die dll kannst du dir im Internet runterladen, die musst du dann glaub ich nurnoch in deinen system Ordner reinschieben, und dann sollte WAR gehen. Bin mir aber nicht sicher obs wirklich der Systemordner ist. Gab hier aber schon mehrere dieser Threads mit dem Fehler.


----------



## Hotgoblin (30. September 2008)

Finds halt nervend wenn ich alle 5 Minuten War
neustarten muss.

Am Stück zu Spielen währe echt gut...

Weiß einer ne Lösung?


----------



## Rashnuk (30. September 2008)

Hab ein ähnliches Problem nur es taucht plötzlich auf ... ich glaube (ist nur eine Vermutung) der Computer ist sher stark belastet zu der Zeit und er macht aus Sicherheit und Not einen kleinen Reset ... in dem Fall ist der Reset Warhammer schließen da der Computer Warhammer als den Grund der belastung ansieht ... wenn es so wäre (klingt schon logisch) dann hätte es einen nervenden aber doch rettenden Sinn.
Zeig mal deine Pc-Werte wenn die Low sind kannste dir vllt denken woran es liegt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kala (30. September 2008)

Ich würde bei den Treibern ansetzen, wenn es sonst keine Probs middn Rechner gibt - vorallem Grafikkartentreiber mal aktualisieren... mit den Texturfehlern ggf. auch mal die Temperaturen überprüfen..


----------



## Hotgoblin (30. September 2008)

Rashnuk schrieb:


> Hab ein ähnliches Problem nur es taucht plötzlich auf ... ich glaube (ist nur eine Vermutung) der Computer ist sher stark belastet zu der Zeit und er macht aus Sicherheit und Not einen kleinen Reset ... in dem Fall ist der Reset Warhammer schließen da der Computer Warhammer als den Grund der belastung ansieht ... wenn es so wäre (klingt schon logisch) dann hätte es einen nervenden aber doch rettenden Sinn.
> Zeig mal deine Pc-Werte wenn die Low sind kannste dir vllt denken woran es liegt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ja kann gut sein

Prozessor: Dual Core insgesammt 2,2-2,6 GHZ (weißt nicht genau)
geforce 6600
1024 mb ram


----------



## Selor Kiith (30. September 2008)

Versuchs einfach mal mit 2 zusätzlichen GB Ram, gibts doch schon fürn Zwanni *gg*
Schaden kann es auf jeden Fall nicht...


----------



## Hotgoblin (30. September 2008)

Rashnuk schrieb:


> Hab ein ähnliches Problem nur es taucht plötzlich auf ... ich glaube (ist nur eine Vermutung) der Computer ist sher stark belastet zu der Zeit und er macht aus Sicherheit und Not einen kleinen Reset ... in dem Fall ist der Reset Warhammer schließen da der Computer Warhammer als den Grund der belastung ansieht ... wenn es so wäre (klingt schon logisch) dann hätte es einen nervenden aber doch rettenden Sinn.
> Zeig mal deine Pc-Werte wenn die Low sind kannste dir vllt denken woran es liegt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ja kann gut sein

Prozessor: Dual Core insgesammt 2,2-2,6 GHZ (weißt nicht genau)
geforce 6600
1024 mb ram

kaufe mir noch diese woche auf jeden fall nen gb ram

sorry für doppelpost 
mal wieder spackt hier alles -.-


----------



## derlange1904 (30. September 2008)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe mir Heute WAR gekauft. Nach einiger Zeit Installieren und Patchen kam bei mir dieser d3dx9_34.dll Fehler, denn ich aber schnell behoben hab.

So nun wollte ich endlich WAR starten, da kam dann dieser critical error Fehler. Ich hab hier einiges rumgelesen, jedoch nie irgendeine konkrete Antwort bzw einen Lösungsvorschlag gefunden, der funktioniert.

Ich hab jetzt einfach mal in der Logdatei mein System kopiert, jedoch hab ich kA ob das für WAR reicht.

[20:00:09.640]:OS Version: Windows XP With Service Pack 1
[20:00:09.640]:Adapter: [ATI Radeon 9550 / X1050 Series]
[20:00:09.640]:[Driver Version 6.14.10.6806] [WHQL Certified: No] [VendorID: 1002 (4153)]
[20:00:09.640]:Video Memory: 256mb
[20:00:09.640]rocessor: AMD Athlon(tm) XP 1700+: 1462
[20:00:09.640]:Number of CPU Cores: 1
[20:00:09.640]:SSE Supported: Yes
[20:00:09.640]:System Ram: 767 mb


Kann mir da mal jemand helfen? ^^

so far


----------



## Selor Kiith (30. September 2008)

Zu wenig RAM... pack 2 GB drauf und es müsste laufen.


----------



## lukss (30. September 2008)

hast du vll irgendwelche programme laufen die den windowskin verändern z.b. alienwarethememanager
dann mach sie mal aus


----------



## derlange1904 (30. September 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Zu wenig RAM... pack 2 GB drauf und es müsste laufen.




Liegt das jetzt nur am Arbeitsspeicher? ^^

Wenn ja, wirds doof, weil ich so schnell keinen neuen finde.


----------



## Selor Kiith (30. September 2008)

Ich weiß nicht ob der Prozessor noch wirklich reicht, diese Logdatei ist verwirrend *gg*

Aber auf jeden Fall ist der Arbeitsspeicher zu niedrig, ob der Prozessor geht, Chance steht schlecht aber mal ausprobieren...
Und für den RAM... einfach in den nächsten Saturn oder Mediamarkt, die sollten das haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hotgoblin (30. September 2008)

lukss schrieb:


> hast du vll irgendwelche programme laufen die den windowskin verändern z.b. alienwarethememanager
> dann mach sie mal aus



ne hab alles ausgemacht
auch beim task manager geschaut und die
großen sachen dann auch da beendet

hm schade dann kann ich paar tage kein war zocken
weil ich noch n gb ram brauch :/

/edit 
opera braucht mehr arbeitsspeicher als war ^^


----------



## JacobyVII (30. September 2008)

Hotgoblin schrieb:


> ne hab alles ausgemacht
> auch beim task manager geschaut und die
> großen sachen dann auch da beendet
> 
> ...



ich hab WAR auch mit nur einem gb spielen können...hat zwar ein bisschen geruckelt..aber es war spielbar. keine unterbrechungen oder solche sachen.

aber zum glück hab ich ja jtzt nen neuen laptop^^


----------



## Hotgoblin (30. September 2008)

JacobyVII schrieb:


> ich hab WAR auch mit nur einem gb spielen können...hat zwar ein bisschen geruckelt..aber es war spielbar. keine unterbrechungen oder solche sachen.
> 
> aber zum glück hab ich ja jtzt nen neuen laptop^^



bei mri ruckelts fast nie 
und irgendwie beendet sichs trotzdem :/


----------



## JacobyVII (30. September 2008)

Hotgoblin schrieb:


> bei mri ruckelts fast nie
> und irgendwie beendet sichs trotzdem :/



wirst ja eh sehen obs an den gbs liegt.... aber auch wenns nicht daran gelegen is...weißt du dass es was anderes is und 2. hast du sie ned umsonst gekauft, weil war später bei den großen schlachten eh viel gb frisst


----------



## velek (30. September 2008)

hast du schonmal versucht die daten zu erneurn vieleicht sind ja ne paar sektoren hin


----------



## Kyddo (30. September 2008)

> Prozessor: Dual Core insgesammt 2,2-2,6 GHZ (weißt nicht genau)
> geforce 6600
> 1024 mb ram



Also bei ner geforce 6600 wunderts mich nicht das War dicht macht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, War ist nun mal leider scheisse programmiert, muss man leider sagen. GW hats schon vor paar jahren gezeigt das mit wenig hardware auch mehr drin ist.

Nun wieder zu dir, 1gb ram ist für war einfach zu wenig. Vielleicht hat deine Grafikkarte auch hitze Probleme. 

Ich hab vorher auch das problem gehabt das WAR nach einiger zeit sich einfach beendet hat, oder auch mal Disconnect gehabt habe und im charakterauswahl menu wieder gelandet bin.
Meine Hardware:
Dell XPS M1710 Laptop mit XPpro
DualCore 2GHz
7900 GS
2gb cl2 ram 666mhz

Meine lösung war neuen Desktop PC

nun:
Vista 64xBit
QuadCore 4x2,4ghz
4GB Ram 1066er
GeForce 9800 GTX+
2x SATA 7200U/min im RAID 0

WAR rennt und beendet sich auch nicht mehr. Außer minimal lade ruckler die nach dem starten des spiels auftreten, hab ich keine problem. Spiel mit 1920x1080 Auflösung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also wer sich eh ein neuen PC holen will dann jetzt! Preise sind noch unten. Bei Grafikkarten ist er wieder am steigen.

Meine Konfig die ich mir geholt haben hat ~740Euro gekostet, ohne Vista 64Bit.
Hab neues Netzteil, Mainbord, Speicher, CPU, Grafikkarte, 2 Festplatten


----------



## Datax (30. September 2008)

Hi, habe auch das übliche Problem, War beendet sich einfach immer. Allerdings startet es bei mir nicht mal richtig.
Es kommt ein schwarzer Bildschirm, dann gelange ich auf den Desktop und War hat sich beendet, ohne jegliche Fehlermeldung. Habe schon alles versucht...Spiel neu instaliert,alle Treiber aktualisiert, Arbeitsspeicher von 1GB auf 3GB erweitert.  Ich weiß nicht mehr weiter -.-

Meine PC Daten:

Dell Dimension E521 "Essential"
Windows Vista Home Basic , 32 Bit Betriebssystem
AMD Athlon 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 3800+ 2.00 GHz
3070MB Ram (wie  schon gesagt extra erweitert...hat aber auch nix gebracht -.-)
NVIDIA GeForce 7300 

Hat irgendjemand noch eine Idee , die was ausmachen könnte? Bin mittlerweile echt enttäuscht von War, habe mich lange auf das Spiel gefreut und schon die 30 Tage kostenlos aktiviert. Diese laufen jetzt jeden Tag weiter ab, ohne dass ich sie auch nur 1 min nutzen konnte. 
Bitte helft mir!

Edit: Allerdings kommt bei mir nach jedem Hochfahren des Computer folgende Fehlermeldung:

Run DLL
Fehler beim Laden von C:\Windows\system32\qqleglubauozupc.all
Das angegebene Modul wurde nicht gefunden.

Kann der War Fehler da etwas mit zu tun haben? Ich glaube weniger oder?
Und was soll mir dieser Fehler überhaupt sagen?

MfG Datax


----------



## Kairon26 (30. September 2008)

vielen Dank für die Rückantworten aber bin aber kein bischen schlauer geworden ;(

Komtm shcon leude gebt euch mühe biddeeee


----------



## derwaynezz (30. September 2008)

Kairon26 schrieb:


> Hi leude
> 
> Hab n fettes problem:
> 
> ...


neuinstallen?


----------



## Riku182 (30. September 2008)

Skathloc schrieb:


> Seltsam das War bei mit unter Vista läuft mit DX10. Ist nich an allem immer Windows schuld.
> 
> 
> Die dll kannst du dir im Internet runterladen, die musst du dann glaub ich nurnoch in deinen system Ordner reinschieben, und dann sollte WAR gehen. Bin mir aber nicht sicher obs wirklich der Systemordner ist. Gab hier aber schon mehrere dieser Threads mit dem Fehler.



Ich meine es wäre der Direct X Ordner einfach die Datei runterladen und darein Kopieren aber ich kuk grad mal nach mom

Edit: Habe mal suchlauf durchlaufen lassen alsoooooo ich habe die Datei unter C:\WINDOWS\system32 gefunden...


----------



## horus85 (30. September 2008)

hallo, 

du musst einfach directX neu installiren, und zwar is das auf der installations cd1 drauf von WAR mehr net war bei mir auch!

gruß horus


----------



## Hotgoblin (30. September 2008)

hab noch 2 weietre probleme ...

das erste:
manchmal lädt mein pc n bissl und ich seh nurnoch 
so ne shclechte grafik für ne zeit lang nach paar sekunden lädt mein pc
wieder und es is alles wieder normal

das zweite:
kann war nichtmehr starten
es kommt immer der bildschirm (ja ich spiele im fenstermodus hat aber schon oft damit geklappt)
aber nru ganz kurz und is dann ganz weg 

naja das mit war starten bekomm ich glaub geregelt poste das dann mal

hier mal die gnauen daten vom pc die ich weiß:

MS Windows XP SP2
AMD Athlon 64x2 Dual Core Processor 4200+
1 Gb RAM
Nvidia GeForce 6600


----------



## Hotgoblin (30. September 2008)

also war lässt sich ncihtmehr starten
und das disign vom desktop hat
sich zu dem von windows 98 umgewandelt
udn kanns unetr einstellungen nichtmehr auswählen (das von XP)


----------



## Lunagrim (1. Oktober 2008)

Also zu meinem Pc: System: Windows Vista Home Premium
                          Prozessor: Intel Core 2Duo CPU E4500 2,20 GHz (2 CPU's)
                            Speicher: 2046 Ram 
                              DirectX: 10

Laut den Systemvorraussetzungen sollte es ohne Probs laufen aber nach der installation und dem gepatche kam folgende fehlermeldung

Die Anwendung konnte nicht gestartet werden, weil d3dx9_34.dll nicht gefunden wurde. Neuinstallation der Anwendung könnte das Problem beheben.

Nach 3 mal neuinstallieren funzt es noch immer nicht. Bitte um hilfe ich will doch nur WAR zocken.


----------



## drdjin (1. Oktober 2008)

Graka Treiber updaten, neu installieren, schauen obs funzt.


----------



## Bulk (1. Oktober 2008)

Google doch exakt nach der Datei, lad sie dir runter, schmeiss sie in deinen Warhammer Ordner und ab geht die Luzi!

http://www.dll-files.com/dllindex/dll-files.shtml?d3dx9_34


----------



## blifie (1. Oktober 2008)

Alles Quatsch. 
Direct X drüber installieren und spiel starten. Viel Spass ingame.


----------



## Murradin (1. Oktober 2008)

Bulk schrieb:


> Google doch exakt nach der Datei, lad sie dir runter, schmeiss sie in deinen Warhammer Ordner und ab geht die Luzi!
> 
> http://www.dll-files.com/dllindex/dll-files.shtml?d3dx9_34




kann ich nur bestätigen ... musste ich auf meinem laptop auch machen ... runterladen reinschmeißen .. und schon gehts...


----------



## Bulk (1. Oktober 2008)

blifie schrieb:


> Alles Quatsch.
> Direct X drüber installieren und spiel starten. Viel Spass ingame.



Vielen Dank das du etwas beurteilst was deiner Meinung falsch ist, aber in der Praxis exakt so funktioniert hat.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und was glaubst du was die Datei ist? Ja genau Direct X ..... also echt ehj.


----------



## Evíga (1. Oktober 2008)

blifie schrieb:


> Alles Quatsch.
> Direct X drüber installieren und spiel starten. Viel Spass ingame.



Nix Quatsch. Datei runterladen reicht völlig aus.


----------



## glockenturm11 (1. Oktober 2008)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?act=Search


----------



## Lorghi (1. Oktober 2008)

Update: 
Vorhin das Game deinstalliert, DVD's auf Festplatte kopiert, von dort wieder installiert. Etwa 4 stunden gezockt - Crash to Desktop. Laut Ereignissanzeige selber Fehler wie oben beschrieben. Ich geh jetzt einfach mal davon aus das es an WAR liegt, ansonsten weiss ich mir keinen Rat mehr.


----------



## Zonrak (1. Oktober 2008)

Hi Leute hoffe das ich hier das richtige unterforum erwischt habe^^ sry falls es nicht so sein sollte.

Ich habe folgendes Problem:

Ich kann nicht im Teamspeak mit anderen leuten sprechen während ich War spiele.Obwohl ich wenn ich im Teamspeak fenster bin problemlos mit 
anderen Sprechen kann! Wenn ich etwas anderes spiele z.B WoW dann funktioniert es ganz normal nur bei War nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Habe Vista + ein Funktionierendes Mikro 

Wisst ihr vllt. woran es liegen könnte?

mfg Zonrak


----------



## Mekhet (1. Oktober 2008)

Da gabs schon mal was zu, SuFu sagt da nichts?

liegt aber wohl daran, dass du TS nciht als Administrator ausführst und somit die PTT-Taste nciht funktioniert.

Beim starten von TS rechtsklick auf das icon, dann als Administrator ausführen und es läuft  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## drdjin (1. Oktober 2008)

Wurde beantwortet -.- take a look over my post


----------



## Spyc (1. Oktober 2008)

Also ich bin am Anfang auch immer nach paar Spielminuten auf den Desktop geraten.
Jetzt nicht mehr, hier die Lösung des Problems:

1. Neueste Direct-X Version installieren
2. Desktop-Auflösung sehr hoch einstellen
3. Neuen Grafiktreiber installieren

Versuche das mal aus!
MfG Spyc


----------



## newsted (1. Oktober 2008)

> Systemsteuerung -> Audio -> Eigenschaften der Geräte -> Erweitert
> 
> Dort soll er mal unter Vista den exclusiven Modus checken. Der sollte ausgeschalten sein.


Wenn ich deine Problembechreibung richtig verstanden habe, könnte das vielleicht die Lösung sein.


----------



## Toxina30 (1. Oktober 2008)

Hi,

Versuch mal rechte maus auf die Teamspeak verknüpfung dann als Administrator ausführen.

So sollte es funktionieren viel Glück :-)


----------



## Regiment (1. Oktober 2008)

Huhu leute hab mir gestern abend War gekauft hab es installiert und wollte mich heute anmelden das erste problem ist bei der kontoerstellung zeigt es mir unten das fehlt nicht an wo die Buchstabend drinnen stehen die ich eingeben muss um weiter zu kommen dann wenn ich irgendwaseingeben damit es mir vllt dann endlich die Buchstaben anzeigt kommt der fehler 414.So zweites problem wenn ich meinen Cd key regi willen kommt auch der fehler 414=(

Bitte um hilfe will endlich los legen =((


----------



## Nudinn (1. Oktober 2008)

hmm also ich weiß nur dass dieser Fehler bei der Beta war, dass er jetzt aber beim normalen Anmelden auch ist, interessant


----------



## Regiment (1. Oktober 2008)

Jo voll zum kotzen hatte genau den selben fehler auch bei der Beta=(( da freut man sich über nen key und dann wenn man los legen will um es zu testen kommt sowas ich konnte mich bis zum vorletzen tag der Beta auch nicht regi stell dir das mal vor =((


----------



## Caidy (1. Oktober 2008)

also ich habe keine probleme mit ts und war, läuft alles super 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 also denke mal meine vorposter haben ahnung


----------



## Caidy (1. Oktober 2008)

liegt auch an war, bei manchen stürzt das ganze spiel ab bei anderen nur der Client, mein ganzer Freundeskreis hat diese probleme, die einen weniger die anderen mehr, jeder hat nen anderen rechner, anderes betriebssystem etc, kann also nicht daran liegen.

es ist glück oder unglück ob was passiert oder nicht ^^kommt mir so vor als seien in welt sone art schwarze löcher verteilt, und wer in eins tritt dem stürzt wra ab :3


----------



## Zonrak (1. Oktober 2008)

danke für die schnellen Antworten , werde es im laufe des tages mal testen


----------



## LoserOwner (1. Oktober 2008)

Ja, liegt an WAR. WAR macht bei einigen Hardwarekonfigurationen noch mächtig Probleme.

Einfach in zwei Monaten nochmal probieren...


----------



## Lari (1. Oktober 2008)

Ist schwer da eine Fehlerquelle zu finden, da ich auf meinem System (Vista Business 64, Athlon X2 6000+ EE, 4 GB Ram OCZ, GF 8600 GT OC, 550 Watt Netzteil, MB Asus) seit Headstart nicht einen einzigen CTD hatte. Das System wurde allerdings nochmal neu aufgespielt kurz vor Headstart, der PC ist also "sauber".

Da muss man wohl oder übel auf weitere Stabilitäts-Fixes seitens Mythic warten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Herr11 (1. Oktober 2008)

Hi,
bei mir stürtzt das spiel ca. alle 30 min oder sogar 15 min ab.
Also es schließt sich einfach. HILFE!


----------



## Dentus (1. Oktober 2008)

Ich schlussfolgere...dauerhaft bedeutet alle 30 Minuten.

Sorry Bruder...mehr Info's konntest du nicht klar machen? Dann kann ich auch nicht helfen...guck dich in den Hilfethreads um!


----------



## Lari (1. Oktober 2008)

Versuchs mal mit Handauflegen.
Alternativ schreibst du mal eventuelle Fehlermeldungen und dein System mit in den Thread...


----------



## Aliesha (1. Oktober 2008)

Hast du eine Externe Festplatte angeschlossen ?

Das gleiche Problem habe ich wenn ich meine an habe stürzte das Game ab schalte ich sie aus alles bestens.

Gruß Aliesha


----------



## Prometx (1. Oktober 2008)

gib und mal mehr daten,ich glaub ich kann dir eine lösung geben.


----------



## Herr11 (1. Oktober 2008)

Ok.
Also:
Ich starte das Spiel wie gewohnt, ok, es läuft alles wie gewohnt.
Nach ca. 15 Minuten oder 30 Minuten stürtzt das Spiel ab, also schließt sicht.
Ich habe Vista Home Premium, bloß vorher war dieses Problem nicht da..


----------



## manwe2008 (1. Oktober 2008)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Versuchs mal mit Handauflegen.
> Alternativ schreibst du mal eventuelle Fehlermeldungen und dein System mit in den Thread...



Da gibt es keine Fehlermeldung. Ich habe das Problem teilweise auch. Vorallem wenn ich in Altdorf bin. Das Programm beendet sich einfach ohne Fehlermeldung. Du kannst es danach wieder starten und alles läuft paletti. Wie gesagt, bei mir ist es wenn ich in Altdorf bin. Dann aber in relativ kurzen abständen von 10-30 Minuten. Ausserhalb hatte ich bislang noch keine Probleme vielleicht 1 oder 2 mal seid ich spiele. Nur absolut keine Fehlermeldung, nichts! das Programm schliesst einfach.

@TE
Was hast du für ein BS. Ich habe Vista 64 drauf!

Edit sagt:
zu langsam, also auch Vista ...


----------



## Herr11 (1. Oktober 2008)

Is habe das nochmal 32 Bit drauf, aber genau das kommt bei mir auch immer..., bloß überall...


----------



## Lari (1. Oktober 2008)

Ich meinte eher die Hard- als die Software. Spielabstürze können am RAM, an Treibern oder was weiß ich liegen.
Im Moment weiß ich nur, dass du einen COmputer hast, und dass auf ihm WAR abstürzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und das reicht nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Prometx (1. Oktober 2008)

also ich hatte dieses Problem mit den Abstürzen im Spiel auch oft.
*Meine Lösung*:
Wenn man eh ungefähr weiß wann es abstürzt dann immer vorher das Spiel minimieren!Irgendwie wird dann der Ram verbrauch weniger und du kannst gleich danach wieder  spielen,immer halt mal minimieren.
-->Hat bei mir funktioniert,kann aber keine Garantie geben das es bei allen geht.

Wenn du es ausprobierst dann schreib bitte deine Ergebnisse.

**Editas in der Hauptstadt is bei mir auch nur kann ich ja das Spiel nicht alle 2 min minimieren xD


----------



## manwe2008 (1. Oktober 2008)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Ich meinte eher die Hard- als die Software. Spielabstürze können am RAM, an Treibern oder was weiß ich liegen.
> Im Moment weiß ich nur, dass du einen COmputer hast, und dass auf ihm WAR abstürzt
> 
> 
> ...



Da ich das gleiche Problem habe, mal mein Rechner:

Intel® Core™2 Quad Prozessor Q9400 4x 2.66Ghz @ 4x 3.2Ghz (Wassergekühlt)
1024MB NVIDIA® GeForce™ 9800GX2 PCI-E
4096MB DDR2 PC800
ASUS P5N-D Mainboard
Vista Home Premium 64 Bit


----------



## Herr11 (1. Oktober 2008)

ich gebe mal meine PC-daten durch:
Graka: GeForce 9800GTX
RAM: 4GB
Prozessor: E8400 Duo
Mainboard: Gigabyte DS3R


----------



## Lari (1. Oktober 2008)

manwe2008 schrieb:


> Da ich das gleiche Problem habe, mal mein Rechner:
> 
> Intel® Core&#8482;2 Quad Prozessor Q9400 4x 2.66Ghz @ 4x 3.2Ghz (Wassergekühlt)
> 1024MB NVIDIA® GeForce&#8482; 9800GX2 PCI-E
> ...


BEi dir würde ich auf Treiberfehler/-probleme tippen. Mein System ist schwächer, und ich spiele auf max. Details seit Headstart ohne jeglichen CTD.
GraKa Treiber mal aktualisieren, oder andere (ältere) ausprobieren.

@ Herr11: Für dich gilt im Prinzip das Gleiche, jedoch halt du auch mal ein Auge auf deine RAM-Auslastung. Da du ein 32-Bit System hast, werden die 4GB RAM nicht genutzt. Vielleicht läuft der RAM vol.


----------



## Korantisia (1. Oktober 2008)

Hey hatte das gleiche Problem, hab das ganze aba mit mehr speicher behoben. Ich könnt mir vorstellen das bei dir ne Datei fehlt hast du noch den beta client? Wenn ja dann installier doch einfach alles von der CD dannach gehts villeicht , da du den beta villeicht nicht ganz installirt hast oda versuch alle Treiber zu aktualisieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Lg
Kora


----------



## Prometx (1. Oktober 2008)

Neuinstallieren bringt nicht unbedingt was,hab schon von Leuten gehört die das probiert haben und keinen Erfolg hatte.
Wie gesagt probier mal das was ich oben geschrieben habe.


----------



## manwe2008 (1. Oktober 2008)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> BEi dir würde ich auf Treiberfehler/-probleme tippen. Mein System ist schwächer, und ich spiele auf max. Details seit Headstart ohne jeglichen CTD.
> GraKa Treiber mal aktualisieren, oder andere (ältere) ausprobieren.
> 
> @ Herr11: Für dich gilt im Prinzip das Gleiche, jedoch halt du auch mal ein Auge auf deine RAM-Auslastung. Da du ein 32-Bit System hast, werden die 4GB RAM nicht genutzt. Vielleicht läuft der RAM vol.



Bei 4gb Ram ist das egal ob du 32 oder 64 Bit System hast. Was dir beim 32 Bit an Speicher verloren geht verlierst du beim 64 Bit System durch längere Adressen. Das hebt sich also auf, erst bei größeren GB-Zahlen wird das 64er besser. Was die Treiber angeht habe ich den neuesten zertifizierten Treiber drauf. Hatte schonmal höhere versucht zu Zeiten von AoC (da war das ja Tagesgeschäft) aber mit wenig Erfolg.

Da es wirklich nur in der Hauptstadt auftritt und dort auch nicht so oft kann ich damit leben. Schön ist es natürlich nicht. Vielleicht patched es sich mit der Zeit von dannen ob via WAR oder neuerem Treiber.


----------



## Spyc (1. Oktober 2008)

Prometx schrieb:


> also ich hatte dieses Problem mit den Abstürzen im Spiel auch oft.
> *Meine Lösung*:
> Wenn man eh ungefähr weiß wann es abstürzt dann immer vorher das Spiel minimieren!Irgendwie wird dann der Ram verbrauch weniger und du kannst gleich danach wieder  spielen,immer halt mal minimieren.
> -->Hat bei mir funktioniert,kann aber keine Garantie geben das es bei allen geht.
> ...



Das Spiel minimieren...ist klar. Die Abstürze sind nicht immer einzukalkulieren wann sie kommen und wenn dus ab und zu minimierst hast du auch kaum was vom Spiel, da du nicht durchgehend spielen kannst.

Die Lösung ist simpel:
1. Neuesten Direct-X-Treiber holen
2. Neuen Grafiktreiber installieren
3. Desktop-Einstellung auf sehr hoch setzen


Wenn das nicht hilft (was ich nicht denke) dann einfach die Grafik etwas runterschrauben.

MfG Spyc


----------



## risikofaktor (1. Oktober 2008)

Hi,

bei mir stürzt es aufm Markt in Altdorf auch manchmal ab. 

Scheint bei diesem Fehler wohl an einem Bug im WAR zu liegen...

Gruss


----------



## Sledge Hammer (1. Oktober 2008)

Spyc schrieb:


> 2. Neuen Grafiktreiber installieren


Gebe ich dir grundsätzlich recht, nur nachdem ich den neusten Treiber von Nvidia instalierte,habe  ich auch die Abstürtze in Altdorf, mit dem alten nie Probleme gehabt.

Insgesamt läuft es aber flüssiger und naja ich lass ihn mal drauf.


----------



## L4wrence (1. Oktober 2008)

L4wrence schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Community!
> 
> Ich habe massive Pobleme mit Warhammer und zwar absolut jedes Mal wenn ich nach Altdorf fliege, bekomm ich plötzlich nur noch alle paar Sekunden ein Bild mit schlimmen Texturfehlern (man sieht ab und zu durch Wände, oder Spielermodels ohne Köpfe, alle möglichen Farben an Orten wo sie nicht hingehören usw…)
> 
> ...




hab die oben genannten probleme auch, hab mittlerweile war schon neuinstalliert. immer wieder andere graka treiber u directx versionen probiert.

das kann doch nur an war liegen oder? hoffe die patchen das bald....  oder was meint ihr?


----------



## Lari (1. Oktober 2008)

Patch auf Version 1.01 steht wohl in den Startlöchern, wurde in Amerika aber nochmal kurzzeitig verschoben.
Eventuell wirds dann für viele besser, Notes gibts noch nicht.


----------



## Darkvergil (1. Oktober 2008)

also ich hab folgendes Problem hab alles installiert und gepatcht dann wenn ich auf spielen klicke steht immer da "C:/Warhammer Online-age of reckoing/d3dx9_34.dll ist entweder nicht für die Ausführung unter Windows vorgesehen oder enthält einen Fehler.
Installieren Sie das Programm mit den Originalinstallationsmedien erneut,oder wenden Sie sich an den Systemadmistrator oder Softwarelieferanten, um Unterstützung zu erhalten." 
so nachdem ich mir denn thred bischen durchgelesen hatte habe ich erstmal direkt x installiert^^ allerdings hatt sich an meinem problem nichts verändert xD


----------



## glockenturm11 (1. Oktober 2008)

L4wrence schrieb:


> hab die oben genannten probleme auch, hab mittlerweile war schon neuinstalliert. immer wieder andere graka treiber u directx versionen probiert.
> 
> das kann doch nur an war liegen oder? hoffe die patchen das bald....  oder was meint ihr?




http://www.warhammeralliance.com/forums/sh...ad.php?t=118448


----------



## glockenturm11 (1. Oktober 2008)

Darkvergil schrieb:


> also ich hab folgendes Problem hab alles installiert und gepatcht dann wenn ich auf spielen klicke steht immer da "C:/Warhammer Online-age of reckoing/d3dx9_34.dll ist entweder nicht für die Ausführung unter Windows vorgesehen oder enthält einen Fehler.
> Installieren Sie das Programm mit den Originalinstallationsmedien erneut,oder wenden Sie sich an den Systemadmistrator oder Softwarelieferanten, um Unterstützung zu erhalten."
> so nachdem ich mir denn thred bischen durchgelesen hatte habe ich erstmal direkt x installiert^^ allerdings hatt sich an meinem problem nichts verändert xD




http://www.chip.de/downloads/DirectX-Webin...r_13006648.html
Installier nochmal hiermit. Dann Reboot.


----------



## Darkvergil (1. Oktober 2008)

will einfach nicht funzen hab  jez auch irgendwie keinen nerf mehr werd wohl weiter wow zocken xP


----------



## Verce (1. Oktober 2008)

Darkvergil schrieb:


> also ich hab folgendes Problem hab alles installiert und gepatcht dann wenn ich auf spielen klicke steht immer da "C:/Warhammer Online-age of reckoing/d3dx9_34.dll ist entweder nicht für die Ausführung unter Windows vorgesehen oder enthält einen Fehler.
> Installieren Sie das Programm mit den Originalinstallationsmedien erneut,oder wenden Sie sich an den Systemadmistrator oder Softwarelieferanten, um Unterstützung zu erhalten."
> so nachdem ich mir denn thred bischen durchgelesen hatte habe ich erstmal direkt x installiert^^ allerdings hatt sich an meinem problem nichts verändert xD






Darkvergil schrieb:


> will einfach nicht funzen hab  jez auch irgendwie keinen nerf mehr werd wohl weiter wow zocken xP



was für ein OS hast du denn? und ist es auf dem neusten stand?
muss an deinem sys liegen


----------



## Darkvergil (1. Oktober 2008)

OS? sry xD


----------



## Verce (1. Oktober 2008)

Darkvergil schrieb:


> OS? sry xD



operation system.. windows 98/me/xp/vista linux usw


----------



## Darkvergil (1. Oktober 2008)

aso hab vista und so gut wie alles aktualisiert


----------



## muecke79 (2. Oktober 2008)

hi habe seit ca. 2355 uhr das problem das ich mich nicht mehr einloggen kann 

ist das nur bei mir so oder habt ihr auch das problem ?


----------



## Evíga (2. Oktober 2008)

Bist du auf Averland? Wenn ja, der Server ist down.


----------



## muecke79 (2. Oktober 2008)

Evíga schrieb:


> Bist du auf Averland? Wenn ja, der Server ist down.



Nein ich spiele auc CARROBURG


----------



## Marona1988 (2. Oktober 2008)

also bei mir gehts spiele auf bolgasgrad


----------



## Evíga (2. Oktober 2008)

Allgemeines Serverdown. Jauchzet und frohlocket.


----------



## Verce (2. Oktober 2008)

kann es sein dass dein abo ausgelaufen ist bzw du keins hast? playtime zuende?


----------



## muecke79 (2. Oktober 2008)

Marona1988 schrieb:


> also bei mir gehts spiele auf bolgasgrad



und was machst denn hier im forum wenn es bei dir geht ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

SPIIIEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEL


----------



## Evíga (2. Oktober 2008)

Verce schrieb:


> kann es sein dass dein abo ausgelaufen ist bzw du keins hast? playtime zuende?



Unwahrscheinlich. Bei meiner ganzen Gildengruppe konnte keiner mehr rein. Außerder ist der Probemonat noch lange nicht um.


----------



## blifie (2. Oktober 2008)

Ein typischer Beweis, es spielen zu wenig WoWler War, ansonsten würden hier 30 Seiten mit:

Baaahhh, ich will mein Geld zurück, ich sch++++ auf euch alle, ihr +++++, ich hab dafür bezahlt ihr ++++,
ich hab mir extra um 0.00 frei genommen ihr ++++ und jetzt ihr +++++++ kann ich nicht zocken....lolo l2useASErver
, schick teh Praktikanten nach hause...

Nun gut, wozu lag der Ce ein dicker Comic bei.
Make my Day.
btw Correburg geht eigentlich, das muss am Benutzer wohl liegen, dalls es immernoch nicht geht.


----------



## Canossaa (2. Oktober 2008)

Stecke auch in Tor Anroc fest...bin mit nem Gildenkollegen inzwischen ganz alleine ^^ . Nen GM hat auch mit mir gesprochen er meinte die techniker kümmern sich drum aber wanns wieder läuft weiß er nich.


----------



## L4wrence (2. Oktober 2008)

glockenturm11 schrieb:


> http://www.warhammeralliance.com/forums/sh...ad.php?t=118448



erstmal danke für den tip!

hm hab ne 4850 aber auf der seite wird auch von einer 4850 und 4870 geredet. hab diesen ersten tip befolgt u danach flog ich jedes mal bei der charakter wahl raus, mit grafikkarten error meldung. dann hab ich mal ccc (catalyst control center) wegeschmissen u mir nur die neuen treiber(ohne ccc) runtergeladen u installiert, sowie direct x 9c, wies auch auf d seite beschrieben war. rivatuner hab ich auch wieder entfernt u jetzt läufts komischerweise im spiel recht flüssig u die letzten szenarios u bisschen questen ohne einen kleinen ruckel oder lag. aber kaum flieg ich nach altdorf das selbe problem wieder: extreme grafikfehler u ich muss task beenden. 

was kann ich noch tun?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gixxo (2. Oktober 2008)

der worldserver ist down... (zumindest auf averland)
ich war in der mysteriösen zone-1 gefangen und kam nicht mehr weg!
Auch der GM konnte mir nicht helfen.
Bis das Problem gelöst ist kann es noch einige stunden dauern...


----------



## Moronic (2. Oktober 2008)

Also ich komm eigentlich auf fast alle Server nur Averland scheint down zu sein...

_
-Putzfrau trifft Server kritisch.
-Server stirbt.
_


----------



## Chillmon (2. Oktober 2008)

Also :

Habe eben auf Averland noch gespielt und konnte nich eine andere Zone betreten , das Buch benutzen und nach dem Sterben wurdeic nach 5 Sekunden auf dem gleich Fleck wieder belebt. Gm angeschrieben und er gab auch ruckzuck Antwort . Er meinte die World Server sind down und das sei der Grund für alles . Ab wann das wieder funktioniert kann er nicht sagen.

MfG


----------



## Evíga (2. Oktober 2008)

Naja, gehts halt mal "früh" ins Bett.


----------



## Musch Potter (2. Oktober 2008)

an error occured. warhammer will now be terminated

die fehlermeldung kommt bei mir immer wenn ich spielen möchte das einzige problem was ich habe sind das ich nur etwas über 700 mb ram hab ansonsten sind alle anforderungen erfüllt kann mir wer helfen ich komm nicht in das spiel rein

will nich immer tv looken müssen wenn ich ma kein bock auf wow oder so hab


----------



## Verce (2. Oktober 2008)

Musch schrieb:


> an error occured. warhammer will now be terminated
> 
> die fehlermeldung kommt bei mir immer wenn ich spielen möchte das einzige problem was ich habe sind das ich nur etwas über 700 mb ram hab ansonsten sind alle anforderungen erfüllt kann mir wer helfen ich komm nicht in das spiel rein
> 
> will nich immer tv looken müssen wenn ich ma kein bock auf wow oder so hab



es ist fast unmöglich dir mit nur so wenig informationen zu helfen.. es gibt so viele sachen die es sein könnten
meistens sind es allerdings irgendwelche treiber, altes direct x oder ähnliches

notfalls: mail an den kundensupport, der antwortet irgendwie erstaunlich schnell


----------



## high55555 (2. Oktober 2008)

Hi @ all,

hmm, die Leute scheinen ja echt massig Probs mit Warhammer zu haben. Bei mir läufts eigentlich bis jetzt, da trau ich mich fast gar nicht meine Frage zu posten.

Hab nur das Problem, dass ich bei jedem einloggen (windows Vista SP 1) den Lizenzvertrag bestätigen muss. Das nervt ein wenig, hat das noch wer? Spiel läuft mit Admin Rechten und ausgeschalteter Benutzerkontensteuerung.

Grüße


----------



## suno (2. Oktober 2008)

hmm nun muss ich auch mal eine frage loswerden .. hab schon gewartet und auf ne mail vom support gehofft / das sie irgendwas patchen aber nichts .. naja mal zur sache:

an error occured - warhammer will now be terminated kommt bei mir nach dem "schlachten suchen" - rechner ist ok, trieber auch, ports frei ect. ( beta und frühstart konnte ich spielen ) 

hat vielleicht jemand ne hilfe dafür? ( support mail hatte ich schonmal geschrieben, kam nur " danke für den hinweis, wir werden mal schaun .. " ) 

danke im vorraus 

 windows vista 64bit
 intel q6600
 8800 gtx
 genug ram


----------



## Darkvergil (2. Oktober 2008)

omg nach 2 tagen läuft entlich xD


----------



## Carimba (2. Oktober 2008)

ööhm, hatte grade Server disconnect auf MIDDENLAND. Nun startet nichmal mehr der patcher! 
Die Datei "warpatch.bin" wird zwar geladen..mehr passiert aber nicht, bekomme also nichmal den login-screen und muss die Datei dann im TaskManager beenden.

Anybody else??

edit: Nach einer halben ewigkeit kommt dann eine Fehlermeldung das die Datei nicht von "patcher-goa-prod.sig" empfangen werden konnte. Nungut, liegts also doch an GOA.


----------



## Blackken (2. Oktober 2008)

Exakt selbes Problem hier, aber anderer Server


----------



## Octronix (2. Oktober 2008)

Carimba schrieb:


> ööhm, hatte grade Server disconnect auf MIDDENLAND. Nun startet nichmal mehr der patcher!
> Die Datei "warpatch.bin" wird zwar geladen..mehr passiert aber nicht, bekomme also nichmal den login-screen und muss die Datei dann im TaskManager beenden.
> 
> Anybody else??
> ...




me2


----------



## Karaganth (2. Oktober 2008)

same shit hier


----------



## deathg3cko (2. Oktober 2008)

dito


----------



## Meryngwen (2. Oktober 2008)

Ja...bei Averland genau so !

Es kommt nach einer gewissen Zeit eine Fehlermeldung, dass eine *.sig nicht empfangen werden kann vom Server. Ich denke mal die Patchserver sind down !


----------



## DeAm0n24 (2. Oktober 2008)

bei mir startet der patcher nit mal.....
kommt keine fehlermeldung o.ä. 


grml


----------



## Lacrox81 (2. Oktober 2008)

Carimba schrieb:


> ööhm, hatte grade Server disconnect auf MIDDENLAND. Nun startet nichmal mehr der patcher!
> Die Datei "warpatch.bin" wird zwar geladen..mehr passiert aber nicht, bekomme also nichmal den login-screen und muss die Datei dann im TaskManager beenden.
> 
> Anybody else??
> ...



Jup, selbe Problem hab ich auch, kann natürlich sein das grad wartungsarbeiten sind. aber das dann nichtmal der patcher geht ist schon seltsam 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (2. Oktober 2008)

PAtch 1.01 eventuell. Wäre dann zeitgleich, oder sogar früher als die Amis.


----------



## Refaser (2. Oktober 2008)

Und ich dachte schon es liegt an meinem Rechner aufeinmal *puh*.
Same here. Aber Wartungsarbeiten würden mich wundern, werden ja normalerweise angekündigt


----------



## Philipp23 (2. Oktober 2008)

Lacrox81 schrieb:


> Jup, selbe Problem hab ich auch, kann natürlich sein das grad wartungsarbeiten sind. aber das dann nichtmal der patcher geht ist schon seltsam
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



lol hab seit 5min das selbe Problem. Disconnect -> War Patcher startet nicht mehr.... mm jo k.a ich warte halt mal ein paar Stunde. Wenn es dann nicht geht ! Deinstalliere ich WAR und komm erst wieder wenn der Choppa verfügbar ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jehova (2. Oktober 2008)

So ein Mist. 

Just grad den Helden in Praag allein gelegt, bücke mich um den epischen Stab mit 5000 Life aufzuheben und dann server down.

mit anderen Worten

dito 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carimba (2. Oktober 2008)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> PAtch 1.01 eventuell. Wäre dann zeitgleich, oder sogar früher als die Amis.



Ohne Ankündigung? Hmmm naja zuzutrauen wärs denen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Oder es gab bei den Vorbereitungen dazu Problemchen die wir nun spüren. 
*abwart*


----------



## Sinfein (2. Oktober 2008)

Server Moot

genau das gleiche

gerade noch im Game, Zack raus und nu komm ich nimmer rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

(muß ich denn jetzt wieder wow spielen) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mystasia (2. Oktober 2008)

http://war.buffed.de/page/1759/user-news/?...w&unid=1940



Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil


----------



## Jaraxle74 (2. Oktober 2008)

Jo selbe bei mir und n Kumpel.
Man ich hab 2 schicht Heul will zocken..........-

Na gut gehn mer halt erst einkaufen.


MFG


----------



## Ultimecia (2. Oktober 2008)

Hab das gleiche prob, also abwarten und tee trinken oder kaffe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 cu


----------



## Freebs (2. Oktober 2008)

Dann kann ich ja ma lecker frühstücken. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lacrox81 (2. Oktober 2008)

Sinfein schrieb:


> Server Moot
> 
> genau das gleiche
> 
> ...



Neeeein um gottes willen, tuh das nicht dir zuliebe^^


----------



## Imzane (2. Oktober 2008)

Ich spiel in der zwischenzeit WoW... >.>


----------



## Philipp23 (2. Oktober 2008)

Mystasia schrieb:


> http://war.buffed.de/page/1759/user-news/?...w&unid=1940
> 
> 
> 
> Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil



Ik kan ned gud lesssen oda schreibn. Dange for die Poscht. Waaaaggghhh

Ps: Mus wek Gta4 mus i spilen. Bis don bb


----------



## Terrorizer (2. Oktober 2008)

server: carroburg
selbes problem!


cheers


----------



## Schneelilie (2. Oktober 2008)

Das sie das auf irgendeiner niemand bekannten Seite ankündigen ist ja toll... Normaler Spieler geht bei sowas 1 Instanzen ab: Forum und die eigentliche Seite 8auf der NICHTS darüber steht).

Hab das Oroblem auch und dachte schon hätte irgendwaas kaputt gemacht *pah*

So Long, Flöckchen

edit: Humm ja stimmt, ich will ja noch ein Netherdrake *sich zu WoW rüberschleicht*


----------



## Mystasia (2. Oktober 2008)

Philipp23 schrieb:


> Ik kan ned gud lesssen oda schreibn. Dange for die Poscht. Waaaaggghhh
> 
> Ps: Mus wek Gta4 mus i spilen. Bis don bb




Gern geschehna, bau isch derweil fette Cabrio aus meine dreia BMW.
Wie ?? Mitta Flex


----------



## Churchak (2. Oktober 2008)

puh dacht schon ich muss neu instaliern weil ich mir mit nem add-on das spiel zerschossen hät ( jaja solche gedanken kommen einem wenn man 10 minuten nach dem man nen add-on draufgebrezelt hat das spiel abraucht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) 
naja wird wohl der loginserver abgekackt sein oder die alterwürdige GOA putzfrau die seit 7 jahren in den serverräumen von DaoC ihr unwesen treibt hat die tür zu den WAR räumen gefunden und spukt ab heute da rum. *g*


----------



## Mystasia (2. Oktober 2008)

Schneelilie schrieb:


> Das sie das auf irgendeiner niemand bekannten Seite ankündigen ist ja toll... Normaler Spieler geht bei sowas 1 Instanzen ab: Forum und die eigentliche Seite 8auf der NICHTS darüber steht).
> 
> Hab das Oroblem auch und dachte schon hätte irgendwaas kaputt gemacht *pah*
> 
> So Long, Flöckchen




Es wird auf Buffed angekündigt und die Seite soll niemandem bekannt sein ???


----------



## Schneelilie (2. Oktober 2008)

Usernews sind so zuverlässig und immer korrekt wi die Bild... Leider gehen manche dennoch durch. Auf die verlasse ich mich selten bis nie und gucke nicht mal auf diesen teil der Seite.


----------



## Erry (2. Oktober 2008)

Dickes PROBLEM - war gerade am spielen. auf einmal dachte ich DC - so schien es auch - flog raud und landet in der charauswahl nur ohne chars und text..... ich also taskmanager auf und kick den warhammer prozess.... will das spiel neustarten.. tut sich nichts.
ich denk ok starteste den pc ganz neu... gesgagt getan!

jetzt kommt folgende fehlermeldung (WH startet nicht nur den patch bin im taskmanager)
der patcher konnte die datei warpatch.bin nicht aktalisieren versuchs später wider oO!!!!!! WTF
zweite meldung direkt danach
der patcher konnte die datei
patcher-goa.prod.sig nicht empfangen oO.... versuchs später wider!!

hat noch wer dieses problem welches vor gut 5 min aufgetaucht ist... sämtliche reboots und inet resets brinen rein garnichts!! is bei GOA was abgeschmiert?

grße rob


----------



## Brutus Warhammer (2. Oktober 2008)

Hatte gerade RR 80 erreicht, jetzt falle ich sicher wieder auf meine 26 von gestern zurück.
GM bitte nachpatchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Churchak (2. Oktober 2008)

@Erry durchatmen!panik zurückdrängen! die 2 seiten vor deinem post lesen und du wirst merken du bist nicht allein. ^^


----------



## drudown77 (2. Oktober 2008)

frag mich wieso die ne offizielle seite haben...


----------



## Erry (2. Oktober 2008)

danke jez bin ich beruhigt muss eh noch abwaschen sonst macht mich miene frau n kopf kürzer
8)


----------



## Caldor (2. Oktober 2008)

Argh. Und ich zuck nur mit den Schultern und mach mich an Neuinstallation und finde DANN raus, das der Fehler nicht bei mir lag....
Was solls...


----------



## Mystasia (2. Oktober 2008)

Erry schrieb:


> danke jez bin ich beruhigt muss eh noch abwaschen sonst macht mich miene frau n kopf kürzer
> 8)




zu geil das kenne ich irgendwo her


----------



## Gumja (2. Oktober 2008)

Und ich wollt gerade anfangen WAR neu zu installiren *g* 
Da bin ich ja beruhigt, dass ich nicht der einzige mit dem Problem bin...
*Aufatme*


----------



## Erry (2. Oktober 2008)

8D ich habe auch mit dem gedanken an eine neuinstallation gespielt... aber habs einglück gelassen


----------



## Criddler (2. Oktober 2008)

Erry schrieb:


> 8D ich habe auch mit dem gedanken an eine neuinstallation gespielt... aber habs einglück gelassen




hmmmm ich habe nicht nur damit gespielt -.-


----------



## Erry (2. Oktober 2008)

und gleich auf der offipage kommt die meldun alle spieler von war sollen ihr spiel neuinstallieren weil sich die server automatisch ganz OHNE zutun gelöscht und jedem spieler ne andere patcher/spielversion geschickt haben.... wir sind natürlich dabei das problem so schnell wie möglich zu beheben.

entschuldigt die unannähmlichkeiten!

oO


----------



## Chillmon (2. Oktober 2008)

> - Wir haben viele Verbesserungen am Chatfenster durchgeführt, und es sollte nun intuitiver zu bedienen und anzupassen sein. Eine Menge an Chatfenster-Problemen wurde in diesem Vorgang behoben. Wir arbeiten weiterhin an euren Anfragen, mit weiteren Verbesserungen in der Zukunft.



Juhu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lacrox81 (2. Oktober 2008)

Criddler schrieb:


> hmmmm ich habe nicht nur damit gespielt -.-



naja, hast ja jetze genug zeit für ne neuinstallation 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erry (2. Oktober 2008)

ich finds krass das sie dinge wärend des spielbetriebs OHNE ankündigung abändern und dann son chaos (lol) verursachen!!!


----------



## Refaser (2. Oktober 2008)

Tja der Support läßt in solcher Hinsicht echt zu wünschen übrig


----------



## Criddler (2. Oktober 2008)

Lacrox81 schrieb:


> naja, hast ja jetze genug zeit für ne neuinstallation
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




jo. istallieren macht immer wieder spaß 


aber zumindest hören sich die patchnotes ja einigermaßen gut an mal hoffen das es auch wirklich der patch ist der kommt


----------



## Churchak (2. Oktober 2008)

Erry schrieb:


> ich finds krass das sie dinge wärend des spielbetriebs OHNE ankündigung abändern und dann son chaos (lol) verursachen!!!


ich bezweifle das das Prob beabsichtigt ist


----------



## Hamstax (2. Oktober 2008)

hihi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


alte daoc spieler schockt der support von GOA nicht mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wir haben 6 Jahre unter RightNever und GOA gelitten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


das wird nimmer besser ^^


----------



## TheJuryofEvil (2. Oktober 2008)

Bei mir offnet sich nicht mal der Patcher mehr, es ist wohl ein Prozess "Warpatcher" am laufen aber das Login Fenster kommt nicht.

Hab den Prozess auch schon paar mal beendet und "WAR" noch mal gestartet, dies dann auch ohne erfolg und ein neustart war auch sinlos, liegt das an GOA ?

Weil das sich garnix öffnet aber ein Prozess leuft !!!???!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sorzzara (2. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Same Here...konnte Datei bla nicht finden...freut mich dass ich mit diesem Problem nicht allein bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das dies auf keiner offiziellen Seite angekündigt wurde...ich sags mal so: GNAA!

Vielleicht wurden sie vom Problem überrascht...mal sehen ob sie noch was auf die Seite schreiben...wenn sie allerdings die Server selbst runtergefahren haben, wärs ganz nett gewesen, vorher was auf war europe zu tippen.

@ TheJuryofEvil und andere mit derselben Frage: Es dauert nach dem Starten von WAR etwa 5-6 Minuten bevor der oben abgebildete Error kommt...solange versucht der Prozess nämlich eine Verbindung zum GOA - Server herzustellen...nach einer festgelegten Zeit gibt er auf und präsentiert euch diese Meldung.


----------



## Doomsta (2. Oktober 2008)

Hmm ich weiß nicht worans liegt...habe den ganzen morgen gespielt und aufeinmal bleibt das spiel hängen und ich muss es per alt + f4 beenden... jedenfalls denke ich mir nichts schlimmes dabei und versuch einfach wieder neu zu starten und dann öffnet sich KEIN patcher fenster und über die war.exe öffnet es sich nicht daher starte ich immer über die patch.exe....jedenfalls öffnet sich ncihts und nach c.a 2 minuten krieg ich auf einmal diese beiden fehler meldungen:






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




habt ihr das selbe problem oder ne lösung für mich???? 



und sagt mir nicht ich soll die 63 seiten vor mir lesen...hab ich bereits gemacht aber keine schlüssige antwort gefunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

((


----------



## Erry (2. Oktober 2008)

alle hier ab seite 62 haben das selbe problem wie du evil 8D 
ich könnt auch kotzen!

wer nicht ? oO


----------



## Lezard (2. Oktober 2008)

1 post vor dir hätte gelangt


----------



## Lari (2. Oktober 2008)

Doomsta schrieb:


> und sagt mir nicht ich soll die 63 seiten vor mir lesen...hab ich bereits gemacht aber keine schlüssige antwort gefunden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Dir ist aber schon aufgefallen, dass seit 2 Seiten über nichts anderes geredet wird?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aeldaron (2. Oktober 2008)

lol steht doch da das des was mit den servern von GOA zu tun hat da kannst garnix mache xD


----------



## Refaser (2. Oktober 2008)

Ich finds trotzdem super das zuerst die meisten dieses Problem hier reingepostet haben und keinen neuen Thread aufgemacht haben (naja bis auf 2 Ausnahmen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Erry (2. Oktober 2008)

ich sag nur WER NEUINSTALIERT IST SELBER SCHULD 8)


----------



## Sorzzara (2. Oktober 2008)

Aeldaron schrieb:


> lol steht doch da das des was mit den servern von GOA zu tun hat da kannst garnix mache xD



Doch..warten und System Shock 2 zocken =)


----------



## Masao (2. Oktober 2008)

klick it and enjoy

kaum geht war nciht is goa plötzlich wieder shit und an allem schuld~~


----------



## Necrolord (2. Oktober 2008)

jo, wie gut das ich noch vorher ins Buffed Forum geschaut habe... 

Wollte auch grad Neuinstallieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cerxis (2. Oktober 2008)

Bei mir tut sich gar nix wenn ich die patch.exe ausführe, nach ner weile kommt dann eine Fehlermeldung. Wollte schon neu installieren das Game, bis ich aber hier gelesen habe das der patcher nicht geht. Will nicht wissen wie viele jetzt das Game neu installieren und keine Forums Seiten lesen. Finde ich sowas von daneben, noch nicht mal auf der offiziellen Seite ist was drüber zu lesen.


----------



## Doomsta (2. Oktober 2008)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Dir ist aber schon aufgefallen, dass seit 2 Seiten über nichts anderes geredet wird?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


und seit 2 seiten keine antwort steht wann die server wieder gehen werden.


----------



## Lycian (2. Oktober 2008)

hmm vieleicht hackt MR. T gerade aba auch warhammer und erstellt sich eine neue Irokesen Nachtelf klasse  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

also ich hab aus lauter panik weil ich nirgends was dazu finden konnt alles deinstalliert und neuinstalliert und naja konnte datei lala nich empfangen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

war grad kapitel 14 auf Zerstörung und blubb weg =(


----------



## Doomsta (2. Oktober 2008)

Necrolord schrieb:


> jo, wie gut das ich noch vorher ins Buffed Forum geschaut habe...
> 
> Wollte auch grad Neuinstallieren
> 
> ...


ich habs neuinstalliert -.-....


----------



## Refaser (2. Oktober 2008)

Doomsta schrieb:


> und seit 2 seiten keine antwort steht wann die server wieder gehen werden.


Naja weil keiner von uns dir das sagen kann ???


----------



## Xell9 (2. Oktober 2008)

hi leutz ich bekomme beim starten den patcher immer den fehler 


Der Patcher konnte die Datei [patcher-goa.prod.sig]nicht empfangen. Versuch es später mal bitte.


kann das sein das die leutz den server warten oder den patcher verändern oder sowas. hab leider davon keine ahnung. 

falls dieses problem schon mal beschprochen wurde entschuldige ich mich dafür da ich keine lust habe die 65 seiten in diesen thread zu lesen und dafür ehrlich gesagt auch momentan keine zeit habe ^^. 

Danke schon mal im vorraus.


----------



## gagaimkopf (2. Oktober 2008)

kurzes off-topic an Refaser.

Wie machst du die Char-Fenster in diene Signatur?

Uab auf der Seite zu der is mit dem Link komme meine Daten eingegeben und das findet meinen Char net...
Weist du viell warum?´

Hab auch nur unter Gilden gesucht net mal die findet er...
Hab auch mal aufm Server (Moot) einfach nur alle Gilden anzeigen lassen und die is net dabei...


----------



## Ifu (2. Oktober 2008)

oh man hätt ich mal vorher das hier gefunden*seufz* Instaliere gerade neu*flenn*
Dachte an sich ich hab was mit den ordnern wegen addons falsch gemacht und mir es kaputt gehaun. naja kommt davon wenn man von Pc s selber keine ahnung hat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
(schon echt stolz ist das sie ganz alleine gefunden hat wie man durch Grafikkarten einstellung vieleicht das Spiel noch Ruckelfreier spielen kann)
Naja schönen tag euch noch und frohes warten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Doomsta (2. Oktober 2008)

Refaser schrieb:


> Naja weil keiner von uns dir das sagen kann ???


Deswegen habe ich ja gefragt ob einer eine lösung weiß??!??!?!?!?!?!


----------



## Churchak (2. Oktober 2008)

Doomsta schrieb:


> und seit 2 seiten keine antwort steht wann die server wieder gehen werden.


mag ja daran liegen das hier kein Moses unterwegs ist und keiner der in hühnergedärmen die zukunft lesen kann  ...........  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vampiry (2. Oktober 2008)

Xell9 schrieb:


> falls dieses problem schon mal beschprochen wurde entschuldige ich mich dafür da ich keine lust habe die 65 seiten in diesen thread zu lesen und dafür ehrlich gesagt auch momentan keine zeit habe ^^.




Klar, wir machen uns gern die Arbeit auch Dir explizit das noch mal zu erklären weil Du ja keine Zeit hast..... 

Kuck doch einfach mal auf die Freds über Deinem.


----------



## Refaser (2. Oktober 2008)

gagaimkopf schrieb:


> kurzes off-topic an Refaser.
> 
> Wie machst du die Char-Fenster in diene Signatur?
> 
> ...



Hi, hast du den Curse Client heruntergeladen und Installiert? Der funktioniert ähnlich wie BLASC von Buffed.de . Der transferiert deine Dateien dann nach jedem Login zu Curse.com wo du dich Registrieren kannst und dann den Link für die Sig bekommst. 
Hoffe ich konnte helfen!

Back to Topic:
Finde es schade das auf der Offiziellen HP immer noch nichts steht!


----------



## Lycian (2. Oktober 2008)

joa lösung hier 

Abwarten Tee trinken bis patch raufgespielt wurde und dein patcher wie von zauberhand wieder funktioniert  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 könnte klappen


----------



## Refaser (2. Oktober 2008)

Doomsta schrieb:


> Deswegen habe ich ja gefragt ob einer eine lösung weiß??!??!?!?!?!?!


Naja du hattest gefragt wann die Server wieder online sind und das weiß nur GOA!


----------



## manwe2008 (2. Oktober 2008)

also allgemeines Problem? Dann entwarnung ... Aber zumindest hätte man die Leute vorwarnen können ...


----------



## Primator (2. Oktober 2008)

Lycian schrieb:


> hmm vieleicht hackt MR. T gerade aba auch warhammer und erstellt sich eine neue Irokesen Nachtelf klasse
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





ich glaube das ist der Grund :-))


----------



## Chuggy (2. Oktober 2008)

Es scheint nen Problem bei opentransit.net vorzuliegen. Macht nen traceroute auf den Patchserver und Ihr werdet wohl auch dort Probleme haben.

tracert patcher.war-europe.com

Routenverfolgung zu patcher.war-europe.com [80.12.102.30]  über maximal 30 Absch
nitte:

  4    48 ms    47 ms    47 ms  f-eb7.F.DE.net.DTAG.DE [62.154.16.182]
  5    47 ms    48 ms    47 ms  62.156.138.250
  6    48 ms    48 ms    48 ms  ge-4-1-0-0.fftcr4.Frankfurt.opentransit.net [193.251.242.33]
  7     *        *        *     Zeitüberschreitung der Anforderung.
  8     *        *        *     Zeitüberschreitung der Anforderung.
  9     *        *        *     Zeitüberschreitung der Anforderung.

Chuggy


----------



## sinann (2. Oktober 2008)

Refaser schrieb:


> Finde es schade das auf der Offiziellen HP immer noch nichts steht!



ich finde das auch traurig...

nähere informationen seitens mythic/goa wäre schön und kundenfreundlicher.

gibt ja nichmal nen eigenes mythic/goa forum oder heatnewsletter/newszeile... im launcher like eq2 damals


----------



## Churchak (2. Oktober 2008)

manwe2008 schrieb:


> also allgemeines Problem? Dann entwarnung ... Aber zumindest hätte man die Leute vorwarnen können ...


ich bin der überzeugung das GOA sich auch über ne warnung gefreut hätte. *g* ich bezweifle das das Prob gewollt war/ist ich glaub einfach nicht dran das die einfach ohne nen ton die server abschalten. weil a) bisher immer arbeiten am server angekündigt wurden und b) man immer mindestens 15 minuten vorm runterfahren im minuten takt ne warung im spiel bekommen hat das die server runter gefahren werden.beides war aber diesmal nicht der fall.


----------



## Iodun (2. Oktober 2008)

puuuuh   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  irgendwie bin ich beruhigt das ihr auch alle das patchproblem habt. ich wollte grad meine kiste aus dem fenster werfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Doomsta (2. Oktober 2008)

Refaser schrieb:


> Naja du hattest gefragt wann die Server wieder online sind und das weiß nur GOA!



Ich hatte halt die Hoffnung,d ass hier irgendjemand von offizieller seite her infos hat und diese uns unwissenden mitteilen möchte...Und du kannst nun aufhhören mich zu zitieren, keine lust mehr mich vor dir rechtfertigen zu müssen.


----------



## Refaser (2. Oktober 2008)

ohne Kommentar


----------



## Therion (2. Oktober 2008)

Ich schließe mich meinem Vorredner an und bin auch der Meinung, dass Mr.T grade den Server hackt
um sich einen Hochelfen Irokesen ins Spiel zu bringen.

Alternativ hat vielleicht ein PC bei EA automatisch 300 Millionen US Dollar an eine Bank überwiesen die
schon längst Pleite ist, weshalb alle Mythic Server gepfändet wurde. PC`s machen sowas manchmal, fragt die KfW!


----------



## Gumja (2. Oktober 2008)

Chuggy schrieb:


> Es scheint nen Problem bei opentransit.net vorzuliegen. Macht nen traceroute auf den Patchserver und Ihr werdet wohl auch dort Probleme haben.
> 
> tracert patcher.war-europe.com
> 
> ...


Jo hab das gleiche Ergebnis... aber wenn bei opentransit das Problem läge... würde dann nicht schon der erste Knotenpunkt eine Zeitüberschreitung bringen müssen?


[Edit] Erinnert mich irgendwie an eine zeit... damals... kurz nach der Beta von DAoC *g*


----------



## Gumuk (2. Oktober 2008)

Churchak schrieb:


> ich bin der überzeugung das GOA sich auch über ne warnung gefreut hätte. *g* ich bezweifle das das Prob gewollt war/ist ich glaub einfach nicht dran das die einfach ohne nen ton die server abschalten. weil a) bisher immer arbeiten am server angekündigt wurden und b) man immer mindestens 15 minuten vorm runterfahren im minuten takt ne warung im spiel bekommen hat das die server runter gefahren werden.beides war aber diesmal nicht der fall.



Sehe ich auch so! Allerding muss ich auch ein paar leuten zustimmen die es schade finden das kein offi forum gibt.
Aber was ja nicht is kann ja noch werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tredoc (2. Oktober 2008)

Chuggy schrieb:


> Es scheint nen Problem bei opentransit.net vorzuliegen. Macht nen traceroute auf den Patchserver und Ihr werdet wohl auch dort Probleme haben.
> 
> tracert patcher.war-europe.com
> 
> ...



  1     1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  SL2141I.home [192.168.1.1]
  2     7 ms     8 ms     7 ms  lo1.br10.aah.de.hansenet.net [213.191.64.100]
  3     9 ms     9 ms     8 ms  ae0-101.cr02.dus.de.hansenet.net [62.109.110.62]

  4    12 ms    12 ms    11 ms  so-6-0-0-0.cr02.fra.de.hansenet.net [213.191.87.
221]
  5    11 ms    12 ms    12 ms  ae0-101.pr01.fra.de.hansenet.net [62.109.109.176
]
  6    12 ms    12 ms    12 ms  decix-hansenet-3-de.fra.seabone.net [89.221.34.2
5]
  7    12 ms    12 ms    12 ms  te10-4.fftse1.FrankfurtAmMain.opentransit.net [1
93.251.251.29]
  8    12 ms    12 ms    12 ms  ge-3-3-0-0.fftcr4.Frankfurt.opentransit.net [193
.251.241.201]
  9     *        *        *     Zeitüberschreitung der Anforderung.
 10     *        *        *     Zeitüberschreitung der Anforderung.

Jo das ist GOA mal nicht Schuld :-)


----------



## Itamu (2. Oktober 2008)

Gut das es euch gibt XD musste gestern nohc mal neu installen wegen dem -.-  scheiß DANKE das es erst heute so massiv auftritt ^^
ne frage wie teste ich die verbindung? Edit: SCHO GEFUNDEN ^^ 
seufz verDAMMTE mist ^^ wollte heut so schnell es geht 30 werden -.- ^^


----------



## Tredoc (2. Oktober 2008)

Itamu schrieb:


> Gut das es euch gibt XD musste gestern nohc mal neu installen wegen dem -.-  scheiß DANKE das es erst heute so massiv auftritt ^^
> ne frage wie teste ich die verbindung?



Start - Ausführen - "cmd" eintippen - "tracert patcher.war-europe.com"

aber ohne die Anführungszeichen

Schönen Gruß


----------



## RomanGV1 (2. Oktober 2008)

Also habe gestern abend noch gezockt.
Heute sagen die im POWERWAVE TS...A Roman biste da...
Gehe mal WAR anmachen bitte.....

Da habe ich mir schon gedacht...he!?
OK ich mach das game an...und ES GEHT NICHT!
Im TaskMan steht das die patch exe an ist...
Aber das wars schon..

Game geht nicht mehr an...
Bei uns allen..

WAS IST PASSIERT!??! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erry (2. Oktober 2008)

ab seite 62 steht die wissenslosigkeit bis zu diesem punkt niedergeschrieben - aber mir is das ebenso unangeneehm im dunkeln zu sitzen und zu waretn bis sich jemand dazu durchringt sich zu diesem vorherrschendem faktum zu positionieren.....
denn das problem sollte tatsächlich zu den menschen von goa durchgedrungen sein oO


----------



## Gumja (2. Oktober 2008)

RomanGV1 schrieb:


> Also habe gestern abend noch gezockt.
> Heute sagen die im POWERWAVE TS...A Roman biste da...
> Gehe mal WAR anmachen bitte.....
> 
> ...


Èrst lesen, dann schreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordOfTrust (2. Oktober 2008)

POWERWAVE!
Wie mein Vorredner Roman schon sagt, startet WAR nicht mehr!
WAR wird zwar als Prozess aufgeführt, wirft dann aber nach einer gewissen Zeit einen Fehler auf.
Wieso ? Warum ? Was haben wir denn getan ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich bin frustriert, niedergeschlagen, deprimiert, usw. ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wir können wohl nur hoffen, dass das Problem schnell behoben wird, damit wir schnell wieder die Kacknups von der Ordnung bash00rn können. *duck*
In diesem Sinne

LG
Franky


----------



## Andreas201078 (2. Oktober 2008)

habe gestern war bekommen und leider gehöre ich zu den armen schweinen die nur ISDN haben... jedenfalls habe ich seit gestern morgen die patches runtergeladen und nun kommt bei 82% diese fehlermeldung wie der threadersteller beschreibt...

was muss ich denn jetzt um gottes willen machen? habe totale panik das ich knappe 30 stunden umsonst gepatcht habe... HILFE


----------



## RomanGV1 (2. Oktober 2008)

Gumja schrieb:


> Èrst lesen, dann schreiben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



WAT!?
Ick les doch nich über 66 seiten oder wat!?
Ick habs problem und sage an!^^

MFG RomanGV1


----------



## Tieringer (2. Oktober 2008)

Bei mir gehts auch nicht mehr komme auch nicht ins login kommt immer patcher-goa.prod.sig fehler oder warpatcher.bin fehler 
hoffe die machen da mal was sonnst ist das spiel schnell wieder für mich gestorben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
und dann immer die warteschlange arg


----------



## Criscan (2. Oktober 2008)

Wenigstens habn die Leute noch Humor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



An Neuinstallation hab ich zwar nicht gedacht, aber ich bin auch etwas traurig über den Support von wem auch immer und das nichts offizielles irgendwo steht.

MfG

Criscan


----------



## Primator (2. Oktober 2008)

Im War Logverzeichnis bin ich auf patcher. gestoßen.
da steht:
Failed to send HTTP request for file [http://patcher.war-europe.com/patch/patcher/manifest/patcher-goa.prod.sig]
Denn die Patchserver sind einfach offline,  weil der hotfix gestern abend wohl nicht funks.


----------



## DaJungz (2. Oktober 2008)

erst denken dann schreiben....steht schon alles hier im thread
der patch server wird gepatcht,sprich ihr könnt keine patchs runterladen und einloggen geht auch nicht atm


----------



## LordOfTrust (2. Oktober 2008)

Also, einer aus unserer Gilde kann zocken, dass ist ja das verrückte!
Kann's doch net sein, immer diese Österreicher! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Womit haben die das verdient? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LG
Franky


----------



## Vashan (2. Oktober 2008)

Tieringer schrieb:


> Bei mir gehts auch nicht mehr komme auch nicht ins login kommt immer patcher-goa.prod.sig fehler oder warpatcher.bin fehler
> hoffe die machen da mal was sonnst ist das spiel schnell wieder für mich gestorben
> 
> 
> ...




ohja noch mehr so harte Drohungen dann gehts sicher schneller 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wolfgar (2. Oktober 2008)

Andreas201078 schrieb:


> habe gestern war bekommen und leider gehöre ich zu den armen schweinen die nur ISDN haben... jedenfalls habe ich seit gestern morgen die patches runtergeladen und nun kommt bei 82% diese fehlermeldung wie der threadersteller beschreibt...
> 
> was muss ich denn jetzt um gottes willen machen? habe totale panik das ich knappe 30 stunden umsonst gepatcht habe... HILFE




Im mom nur warten und dann hoffen das der Patch weiter läuft wo er stehen geblieben ist.... Ist im normalfall aber auch so also keine Panik und warten bis die Server wieder da sind ;O)


----------



## Tehendril (2. Oktober 2008)

@ RomanGV1

Keine 66 Seiten aber 1 Seite nach hinten blättern und da währ die Info gewesen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Was mich extrem stört das sich NIE! jemand runter lässt und bescheid sagt was los ist or whatever.
Für was haben die ihre Homepage ? Is das denn soo schwer sich dort einzuloggen und ne News zu schreiben ?
Immer das selbe ... das is doch das mindeste was man verlangen kann !

mfg Teh


----------



## Chuggy (2. Oktober 2008)

Tredoc schrieb:


> 1     1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  SL2141I.home [192.168.1.1]
> 2     7 ms     8 ms     7 ms  lo1.br10.aah.de.hansenet.net [213.191.64.100]
> 3     9 ms     9 ms     8 ms  ae0-101.cr02.dus.de.hansenet.net [62.109.110.62]
> 
> ...



Ist doch Beides France Telecom, also doch eine Bande 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Chuggy


----------



## Arul (2. Oktober 2008)

Routenverfolgung zu patcher.war-europe.com [80.12.102.30] über maximal 30 Abschn
itte:

  1    53 ms    99 ms    99 ms  speedtouch.lan [10.0.0.138]
  2    10 ms    20 ms     9 ms  62.47.95.239
  3    10 ms     9 ms     9 ms  172.19.87.49
  4   138 ms   110 ms    10 ms  195.3.118.133
  5    10 ms    10 ms    10 ms  195.3.70.110
  6    11 ms    11 ms    10 ms  212.73.203.137
  7    10 ms    10 ms    11 ms  ae-11-11.car1.Vienna1.Level3.net [4.69.135.29]
  8    33 ms    35 ms    35 ms  ae-6-6.ebr1.Frankfurt1.Level3.net [4.69.135.34]

  9    30 ms    36 ms    35 ms  ae-1-100.ebr2.Frankfurt1.Level3.net [4.69.132.12
6]
 10    30 ms    37 ms    34 ms  ae-2.ebr1.Dusseldorf1.Level3.net [4.69.132.137]

 11    32 ms    35 ms    35 ms  ae-1-100.ebr2.Dusseldorf1.Level3.net [4.69.132.1
30]
 12    39 ms    35 ms    35 ms  ae-2.ebr1.Amsterdam1.Level3.net [4.69.133.89]
 13    30 ms    30 ms    30 ms  ae-1-53.edge4.Amsterdam1.Level3.net [4.68.120.83
]
 14    30 ms    30 ms    30 ms  opentransit-level3-xe.amsterdam1.Level3.net [4.6
8.111.198]
 15     *        *        *     Zeitüberschreitung der Anforderung.
 16     *        *        *     Zeitüberschreitung der Anforderung.
 17     *        *        *     Zeitüberschreitung der Anforderung.
 18     *        *        *     Zeitüberschreitung der Anforderung.
 19     *        *        *     Zeitüberschreitung der Anforderung.
 20     *        *        *     Zeitüberschreitung der Anforderung.
 21     *        *        *     Zeitüberschreitung der Anforderung.
 22     *        *        *     Zeitüberschreitung der Anforderung.
 23     *        *        *     Zeitüberschreitung der Anforderung.
 24     *        *        *     Zeitüberschreitung der Anforderung.
 25     *        *        *     Zeitüberschreitung der Anforderung.
 26     *        *        *     Zeitüberschreitung der Anforderung.
 27     *        *        *     Zeitüberschreitung der Anforderung.
 28     *        *        *     Zeitüberschreitung der Anforderung.
 29     *        *        *     Zeitüberschreitung der Anforderung.
 30     *        *        *     Zeitüberschreitung der Anforderung.

Ablaufverfolgung beendet.


Naja wird ja schön langsam was ;-)


Geduld....bald funzt es wieder ;-)


----------



## Andreas201078 (2. Oktober 2008)

wolfgar schrieb:


> Im mom nur warten und dann hoffen das der Patch weiter läuft wo er stehen geblieben ist.... Ist im normalfall aber auch so also keine Panik und warten bis die Server wieder da sind ;O)



danke das beruhigt mich wieder... na dann bete ich das es auch bei 82% weitergeht, sonst dreh ich am rad...^^


----------



## Sorzzara (2. Oktober 2008)

Andreas201078 schrieb:


> danke das beruhigt mich wieder... na dann bete ich das es auch bei 82% weitergeht, sonst dreh ich am rad...^^



Wird er...der Patcher ist ein SmartDownloader wie er zb. auch im Firefox integriert ist...die bisher geladenen Informationen speichert er in Part - Dateien, somit kann er beim Neustarten sobald die Sever online sind schnell zu 82% hüpfen und dort weitermachen.


----------



## Carimba (2. Oktober 2008)

Andreas201078 schrieb:


> danke das beruhigt mich wieder... na dann bete ich das es auch bei 82% weitergeht, sonst dreh ich am rad...^^



Wie du konntest schon was ziehen? Wie groß wars denn?


----------



## Darkwart (2. Oktober 2008)

Servus leute ich kann mich net beschweren weil ich komme rein also abwarten und Kaffee trinken.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RomanGV1 (2. Oktober 2008)

Darkwart schrieb:


> Servus leute ich kann mich net beschweren weil ich komme rein also abwarten und Kaffee trinken.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jung du bist ÖSI!!!!
Du hast andere server..(einlogserver)


----------



## Erry (2. Oktober 2008)

TOPOGRAPHIE 4 eeeeeeväääÄ!


----------



## Arul (2. Oktober 2008)

Bin auch ÖS....

....komm aber nicht rein......hat also nix zu bedeuten ;-)


----------



## Erry (2. Oktober 2008)

roman auf welchem server und welche frktion spielst du denn? wenn ihr leute sucht wäre es von interesse das zu erfahren


----------



## LordOfTrust (2. Oktober 2008)

Wir spielen Zerstörung auf Middland. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LG
Franky


----------



## Andreas201078 (2. Oktober 2008)

Carimba schrieb:


> Wie du konntest schon was ziehen? Wie groß wars denn?



wie gesagt habe erst seit gestern morgen WAR und bin noch bei den ersten patches bzw. bis 82%... nur mit ISDN dauert das halt, gott sei dank hat das scheiss nest in dem ich wohne ab januar DSL... hier kommt man sich vor wie in der steinzeit... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 deswegen ist es umso wichtiger das es bei mir bei 82% weitergeht... wollte eigentlich um 12:30 mit war loslegen aber wird wohl nix...


----------



## Palas (2. Oktober 2008)

Hmmm habe folgendes Problem.

Gestern den 1 Oktober funktionierte alles noch wunderbar. Heute morgen wollte ich das Spiel starten (warpatch.exe) und es passiert erstmal garnichts.
Nach einer gewissen Zeit bekomme ich dann die Fehlermeldung: *"Der Patcher konnte die Datei [patcher-goa.prod.sig] nicht empfangen. Versucht es später bitte erneut."*

Nur probier ich es seit 3 Stunden, es ändert sich nichts. Internet und PC neu starten waren auch erfolglos. Kann mir jemand helfen?


----------



## Erry (2. Oktober 2008)

da spiel ich auuch zerstörung - wie heisst eure gilde`?


----------



## Erry (2. Oktober 2008)

oer is einer von euch im ts am start kann man ja auch mal bisl labern suche nämlich auch gleichgesinnte und altersgleiche mitstreiter!


----------



## Bexor (2. Oktober 2008)

Palas schrieb:


> Hmmm habe folgendes Problem.
> 
> Gestern den 1 Oktober funktionierte alles noch wunderbar. Heute morgen wollte ich das Spiel starten (warpatch.exe) und es passiert erstmal garnichts.
> Nach einer gewissen Zeit bekomme ich dann die Fehlermeldung: *"Der Patcher konnte die Datei [patcher-goa.prod.sig] nicht empfangen. Versucht es später bitte erneut."*
> ...



Das liegt daran, dass die Patch-Server down sind... also abwarten und Tee drinken.. es kann sich im Moment niemand einloggen.


----------



## Risl (2. Oktober 2008)

> Hmmm habe folgendes Problem.
> 
> Gestern den 1 Oktober funktionierte alles noch wunderbar. Heute morgen wollte ich das Spiel starten (warpatch.exe) und es passiert erstmal garnichts.
> Nach einer gewissen Zeit bekomme ich dann die Fehlermeldung: "Der Patcher konnte die Datei [patcher-goa.prod.sig] nicht empfangen. Versucht es später bitte erneut."
> ...



Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil ....


----------



## RomanGV1 (2. Oktober 2008)

Erry schrieb:


> da spiel ich auuch zerstörung - wie heisst eure gilde`?






Erry schrieb:


> oer is einer von euch im ts am start kann man ja auch mal bisl labern suche nämlich auch gleichgesinnte und altersgleiche mitstreiter!



lol... PM haste bekommen^^
Leute über "meckter-themen" finden...find ich toll^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schneelilie (2. Oktober 2008)

Es stimmt nicht das niemand einlogen kann...

Einer meiner Gildenmember vom Helmgard, Gilde Agony of Chaos, spielt seit hete früh und kann sich ohne Probleme ein und ausloggen....

Bei mir der gleiche Fehler wie bei euch.... und das seit 9 Uhr heute früh


----------



## Erry (2. Oktober 2008)

roman blick in deine pms 8)


----------



## Caidy (2. Oktober 2008)

Palas schrieb:


> Hmmm habe folgendes Problem.
> 
> Gestern den 1 Oktober funktionierte alles noch wunderbar. Heute morgen wollte ich das Spiel starten (warpatch.exe) und es passiert erstmal garnichts.
> Nach einer gewissen Zeit bekomme ich dann die Fehlermeldung: *"Der Patcher konnte die Datei [patcher-goa.prod.sig] nicht empfangen. Versucht es später bitte erneut."*
> ...




patchserver sind wie bereits erwähnt down, also abwarten, geht sicher bald wieder


----------



## Lari (2. Oktober 2008)

Sterntaler schrieb:
			
		

> Guten Morgen,
> 
> der Patcher macht im Moment Probleme, das ist aber noch nicht der Patch 1.01. Wenn alles klappt, kommt er heute auf die US-Server und morgen auf die EU-Server.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dued (2. Oktober 2008)

lol dh wir können erst morgen zocken???


----------



## Kronis (2. Oktober 2008)

Das ist der erste Minuspunkt den Warhammer oder von mir aus GOA bekommt.Als Ex WoW Spieler bin ich es gewohnt das ich bei Problemen Informiert werde.Aber wir sind nicht einmal eine News auf der Offizielen Homepage wert.Weiter so dann gehen die ersten wieder zu WoW zurück.



PS: Need ein Warhammer Forum mit Support


----------



## Tehendril (2. Oktober 2008)

Welcha kleina git war da´z ?

Wabog wollt jetz’ Stump’nz verprüg’ln un’ jetz’ lass’n da mich nich’. 
Ich glaub ich reit´z auf meina Wildsau mal inz Goa Kap un’ mosch 
da Volk richtig daz da wieda Arbeit’n wie se soll’n.

Zwerge ham Goa gebeten den Server auszumachen weil sie den 
Krieg müde sind und Angst von den Orks haben. Das wirds sein!

Orkz müss’n imma mosch’n, waz anderez könn’ wir nich, woll´n wa nich.

Biz dann,
Knoch´n Brech´a Wabog!


----------



## TheOldMan (2. Oktober 2008)

Bin inzwischen auch voll genervt, war im Spiel drin, bin plötzlich rausgeflogen und komm auch nicht wieder rein. Hab auch auf der Website nachgeschaut aber nööö, warum auch die User informieren. Wenn Buffed nicht wäre, wüsste ich überhaupt nicht warum ich nicht mehr einloggen kann. Fang auch an darüber nachzudenken ob WoW doch das kleinere übel ist mit seinem inzwischen, meiner Meinung nach, kaputt gepatchtem Spiel. Naja, dann zock ich mal ne weile wieder WoW und schau mal ich später nochmal einloggen kann.


----------



## spacetheace (2. Oktober 2008)

Also ich wa bis jetzt von WAR überzeugt habe vorher gespielt SWG,WoW,GW,EQ2,LotrO,AOC und muss sagen alles super doch das was jetzt ist muss nicht sein ;(
ich habe auch mit AOC aufgehört weil es mir zuviel wurde ...zum glück ist WAR davon noch weit entfernt aber wenns so weiter geht wir nach dem Monat nicht verlängert ..werden ja noch genug andere MMO´s dann kommen die man dann auch wieder aus testen darf ... grösster reinfall des Jahres AOC
solange ich die ausfallzeit ersetzt kriege ist das kein problem wenn nicht naja dann muss man halt abwägen
mfgSpacetheace


----------



## Sorzzara (2. Oktober 2008)

Meine Güte was ihr für kindische Drohungen schreibt. SPiel läuft vom Headstart weg nahezu bugfrei und flüssig, Patches kommen täglich die Entwickler arbeiten hervorragend, das Spiel macht spass, dann mal Server ein paar Stunden down:

_"solange ich die ausfallzeit ersetzt kriege ist das kein problem wenn nicht naja dann muss man halt abwägen"_

Wie lustig. 7 Tage Gratisspielzeit für 2 Tage Betaausfall...zeig mir ne Firma die das gemacht hat. Und ach ja..gerade Typen wie du bleiben sogar dann noch beim Spiel, wenn sie keine Gratistage bekommen...das zeigt die Erfahrung.


----------



## Schneelilie (2. Oktober 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Meine Güte was ihr für kindische Drohungen schreibt. Server ein paar Stunden down:
> 
> _"solange ich die ausfallzeit ersetzt kriege ist das kein problem wenn nicht naja dann muss man halt abwägen"_
> 
> Wie lustig. 7 Tage Gratisspielzeit für 2 Tage Betaausfall...zeig mir ne Firma die das gemacht hat. Und ach ja..gerade Typen wie du bleiben sogar dann noch beim Spiel, wenn sie keine Gratistage bekommen...das zeigt die Erfahrung.



Also es geht eigentlich eher darum das NICHT ALLE nicht spielen können... Manche können es. Die mussten auch nichts patchen und kommen ohne Probleme auf die Server und andere sind wie wir eben dran und können nicht hin.

Sry, aber SOWAS gab es bei WoW nicht. Entweder die Server sind beim patchen down oder nicht. Aber nicht bei manchen ja, bei manchen nein. Das ist ein mieserable Patch-Politik.

So Long, Flöckchen


----------



## C.P. (2. Oktober 2008)

Geht wieder ^^


----------



## Drumokar (2. Oktober 2008)

Es geht wieder !


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## toturien (2. Oktober 2008)

Endlich geht es wieder   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spacetheace (2. Oktober 2008)

@Sorzzara


> Und ach ja..gerade Typen wie du bleiben sogar dann noch beim Spiel, wenn sie keine Gratistage bekommen...das zeigt die Erfahrung.


du hast ja mal garkein plan von mir also einfach mal ruhig sein ich bin sogar aus AOC raus weil mir die Politik von FC nicht gepast hat ..ich bin kein Typ der zu allem ja und amen sag wie du !!! Ich stehe auch für meine Überzeugung ein und mach mein Mund auf und lass mir nicht alles gefallen .
mfg Spacetheace


----------



## TheOldMan (2. Oktober 2008)

Ich denke auch das es nicht darum geht das man nicht spielen kann, sondern um die Information auf der Website warum man im mom nicht einloggen kann. Die Info ist schnell erstellt und jeder weis was los ist und sucht nicht den Fehler auf seinem System oder in seinem Netz. Das hat bei Blizzard immer super geklappt und ich denke das die das doch wohl auch hinbekommen könnten. Ich hab echt null Bock dazu wieder nach WoW zurück zu gehen und hatte bisher echt auf WAR als ersatz gehofft. Hab ja noch 28 Tage zum testen. Hoffe das bis dahin die meisten Probleme behoben sind, damit es sich lohnen würde seinen Acc zu verlängern.


----------



## Sangeet (2. Oktober 2008)

Hi Leute,

ich habe eine X800 und spiele einen Schwertmeister, unglücklicherweise hat die Animation eines Schwerthiebes des öfteren Graphic Probleme, d.h. der Schweif den das Schwert hinter sich zieht sieht korrupt aus. 

Wer kennt dieses Problem und weiss eine abhilife dafür ?


----------



## Stancer (2. Oktober 2008)

Habs auch ab und an aber nur fürn paar sek.

Nerviger finde ich es, dass das Absorbtionsschild nicht mehr verschwindet. Vor allem der Sound bleibt auch...


----------



## Noxiuss (2. Oktober 2008)

Bei mir geht es leider immer noch nicht x(
Sobald der Patcher mit Restart fertig ist kommt immer folgender Error:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Könnte mir jmd. weiterhelfen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bizkit2k6 (2. Oktober 2008)

vielleicht mal das ganze Spiel neu Installieren. Andonsten mal versuchen, die Ports der Routers/der Firewall freizugeben. Müssten in der Anleitung stehen. Mehr fällt mir im Moment auch nicht ein. Vielleicht nach dem Mittagessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lacrox81 (2. Oktober 2008)

so schön jetzt komme ich zwar wieder ins spiel, aber kann seitdem serverdown keine wichtigen NPC´s mehr ansprechen. Das heist Karriere ausbilder, Händler, Questgeber etc.
Wird ja immer besser grad lol  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## L4wrence (2. Oktober 2008)

hab mal ne frage und poste gleich in diesen thread, um den admins das verschieben zu ersparen

und zwar würde ich gern wissen ob irgendjemand mit einer sapphire oder ati radeon 4850 oder 4870 probleme bei war oder anderen pc-spielen hat?

Hab schon paar mal versucht meine probleme zu erklären um eine lösung zu finden, aber bis auf einen verweis in ein anderes forum, welcher mich erst recht darauf aufmerksam gemacht, dass anscheinend zahlreiche andere spieler mit der selben graka ähnliche probleme haben, war nichts zu machen.

http://www.warhammeralliance.com/forums/sh...ad.php?t=118448
http://forums.amd.com/game/messageview.cfm...MVIEWTMP=Linear


----------



## Hamrok (2. Oktober 2008)

Ich habe jetzt unmöglich alle Seiten lesen können, also verzeiht bitte evtl Doppelpostings.

Also .. zu  meinen Problemchen.

Bei dem Machinisten bewegen sich die Kugeln ab und zu in Zeitlupe. Ist zwar witzig wenn 3 Kugeln im Schneckentempo auf den Gegner fliegen und von späteren Schüssen überholt werden .. wenn sie aber vor dem Ziel dann stehen bleiben (Luft ist wohl raus) und man dadurch keinen Schaden macht, dann ist der BG schnell ein Suizid Plätzchen.

Dann ein Hinweis.
Der Tempel BG in Tier2. Ich bilde mir ein!!! ... das der Schädel nicht mittig liegt, sondern näher an der Zerstörung. Wenn Gruppen aufeinander treffen, die beide Reiter oder beide keine haben (lediglich mit der Flucht einen schnelleren Gang einlegen) gewinnt immer die Zerstörung den Schädel. Jedesmal wenn die Ordnung eintrifft, ist die Zerstörung bereits am abziehen und sichern. Ordnung hat nur gute Chancen, wenn es berittene auf der eigenen Seite hat und die Zerstörung nicht. Die Ausgangsbedingung sollte schon fair sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (evtl ist sie es ja auch und ich bilde es mir nur ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ).

zum Thema ruckeln:
Bei mir ist es so, das das System ordentlich Hänger in Höhlen hat. Eigentlich sollten die Meshes dort geringer sind und es flüssiger laufen. Aber genau das Gegenteil ist dort. Betrete ich eine Höhle ist ruckeln und rödeln angesagt.

Mehr ist mir erst mal nicht aufgefallen.


----------



## Bizkit2k6 (2. Oktober 2008)

Das Problem mit den langsamen Projektilen kenn ich auch von meinem Feuerzauberer. Passiert aber zum glück nicht allzu oft.

Beim T2 tempel waren bei mir eigentlich beide Gruppen fast zeitgleich am Artefakt. Kleine unterschiede kommen durch ein zu frühes loslaufen, da man dann wieder ein stück zurückgeportet wird.

Und Ruckeln ist bei mir garnicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Weiß nicht, woran das liegen kann.


----------



## oggi81 (2. Oktober 2008)

hi mal nen ganz anderes problem:

ich kann mit keinem meiner chars mehr ingamepost verschicken oder erhalten
das ist nun schon seit einigen tagen und der support reagiert auch nich auf mein ticket

hat jemand von euch nen rat dazu


----------



## L4wrence (2. Oktober 2008)

oggi81 schrieb:


> hi mal nen ganz anderes problem:
> 
> ich kann mit keinem meiner chars mehr ingamepost verschicken oder erhalten
> das ist nun schon seit einigen tagen und der support reagiert auch nich auf mein ticket
> ...



auf bolgasgrad sollen die ja nicht funktionieren...


----------



## Kalitarus (2. Oktober 2008)

Grüße
Ich habe ein kleines Problem mit meinem Warhammer, nämlich wenn ich starten will patched er. Wenn ich damit aber fertig bin und spielen möchte, regt sich einfach nichts.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wollte mal nach einem Rat fragen um das Problem zu lösen.


----------



## dirkk1980 (2. Oktober 2008)

Hi,
ich kann mich momentan auch nicht einloggen. Entweder is meine Spielzeit vorbei....Oder wat anderes. Kann jemand bestätigen, dass das Spiel im Moment läuft?


----------



## Thymeuse (2. Oktober 2008)

Jo,läuft grad 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dirkk1980 (2. Oktober 2008)

Dann is meine Spielzeit wohl um....Muss ich wohl die Box rausholen und den Code eingeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## oggi81 (2. Oktober 2008)

L4wrence schrieb:


> auf bolgasgrad sollen die ja nicht funktionieren...



jup auf dem bin ich ja hab dazu aba noch nix gefunden woher hast du deine info?


----------



## EvilAcidUK (2. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Community,

ich habe auch einen sehr seltsamen Fehler. Und zwar sobald ich die Chaos (Magus, Auserwählter usw.) Seite spiele, egal welchen Char. dann stürzt mein PC nach einiger Zeit ab und zwar total. Der Bildschirm wird schwarz, der Ton bleibt in einer kleinen Loop hängen und nach paar Sekunden ists ganz aus. Resetknopf ist dann angesagt. Bei den anderen Fraktionen läufts. Hat jemand ne Ahnung was das ist?

Gruss

_Edit: Hab grad 2h mim Ork gespielt ohne Prob, dann kurz nur Magus und gleich Absturz... kann da was beim umloggrn schiefgehn?_


----------



## DanB (2. Oktober 2008)

Hallo liebe Buffed-User,
ich habe ein proble, jedes mal wenn ich mich einloggen will kommt kurz das patch fenster und es schließt sich dann wieder und mir wird angesagt ich solle es nochmal versuchen, aber ALLE daten sind richtig geschrieben, woran kann es liegen?


DanB


----------



## Verce (2. Oktober 2008)

DanB schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Buffed-User,
> ich habe ein proble, jedes mal wenn ich mich einloggen will kommt kurz das patch fenster und es schließt sich dann wieder und mir wird angesagt ich solle es nochmal versuchen, aber ALLE daten sind richtig geschrieben, woran kann es liegen?
> 
> 
> DanB



wahrscheinlich ist deine pre-order zeit abgelaufen und du hast (noch) nicht den *live*-key (den der vollversion) eingegeben
der preorder-key hat lediglich eine freeplay time von 10 tagen (+die bonustage wegen verzögerung/ausfall), sodass alle die ausschließlig den pre-oder key eingegeben haben seit heute nicht mehr spielen können
du musst also den key der vollversion (livekey) in deinem profil auf www.war-europe.com eintragen um weiterspielen zu können


----------



## zergerus (2. Oktober 2008)

Hi,

sorry wenn ich einen neuen Fred erstellen deswegen, aber wollte doch mal wissen wie das bei euch gerade ist? Könnt ihr euch in das Game einloggen? Ich gebe schön brav meine Daten und alles ein, werde dennoch wieder gekickt, sobald die Patch-Maske auftaucht. In den News stand ja, dass dieses Problem anscheinend gelöst sei, oder?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bitte um Hilfe/Rat/Trost oder was ihr sonst noch so übrig habt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zergerus (2. Oktober 2008)

och kommt schon, sonst seid ihr auch immer so fix 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Caidy (2. Oktober 2008)

ka bei mir gehts


----------



## spectrumizer (2. Oktober 2008)

Bei mir gehts auch.


----------



## Ciferdius (2. Oktober 2008)

Vll kommen grad keine Antworten, weil wir alle spielen ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Naja, sorry. keine Ahnung was bei dir los ist, bei mir gehts wunderbar.


----------



## Rashnuk (2. Oktober 2008)

me 2 hmm irgendwas läuft bei dir schief ^^


----------



## Caidy (2. Oktober 2008)

hab für dich extra nochmal ausgelogt und neu eingelogt, geht alles prima.


ich glaub das is die anti sucht warnung die sagt: morgen ist feiertag, geht raus!


ich darf net muss mein kleid für die silberhochzeit fertig nähen


----------



## Calabria (2. Oktober 2008)

spielst du noch mit deiner pre order key oder hast du schon das auf deinem benuttzerhandbuch eingegeben?

wenn du es noch nicht gemacht hast liegts daran, habe es auch gerade machen müssen

gl cala


----------



## maselevic (2. Oktober 2008)

wenns nicht geht mal pc neustarten vieleicht gehts dann also bei mir hats meistens geholfen


----------



## augegrimli (2. Oktober 2008)

bei mir gehts auch nicht. auf der warhammerpage kann ich mich einloggen. ich habe vorher nie genau darauf geachtet, aber bei mir ist kein laufendes abonnement eingetragen, obwohl ich alles registriert habe. ist das bei euch auch so, oder ist da was faul?


gruss


auge


----------



## Calabria (2. Oktober 2008)

code eingegeben vom benutzerhandbuch?


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. Oktober 2008)

Neben dem leeren Abonnementding ist ein eh... Klecks... wenn der Grün ist, müsstet ihr spielen können, alle anderen Farben = Böse


----------



## zergerus (2. Oktober 2008)

jojo, code eingegeben vom benutzerhandbuch, sorry war afk futtern  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## abysdancer (2. Oktober 2008)

Trozdem scheinen nun wieder die login server weg zu sein -.-


----------



## Calabria (2. Oktober 2008)

und, funzt nun?

bei mir jedenfalls lief es danach, jetzt muss ich nur noch die warteliste abwarte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zergerus (2. Oktober 2008)

mhh, ich probiers mal


----------



## zergerus (2. Oktober 2008)

nein, geht nicht


----------



## zergerus (2. Oktober 2008)

"Anmeldung fehlgschlagen. Gebt Eure Daten bitte erneut ein".... ach kacke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## L4wrence (2. Oktober 2008)

oggi81 schrieb:


> jup auf dem bin ich ja hab dazu aba noch nix gefunden woher hast du deine info?



gibt hier schon nen thread dazu


----------



## zergerus (2. Oktober 2008)

Achja, der Button ist leider ROT bei mir, auf der "MyAccount" Site... der freie Monat ist doch noch garnicht abgelaufen?!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. Oktober 2008)

Aber die Freie Zeit bis man den Aktivierungskey eingeben durfte... 
Jetzt musst du den Code der auf der Rückseite des Handbuchs gedruckt ist in der Kontoverwaltung eingeben.


----------



## zergerus (2. Oktober 2008)

Und jetzt seh ich auch die Mail, dass mein Abo anscheinend "abgelaufen" ist... Ich hoffe mal, das ist ein grober Scherz von denen


----------



## zergerus (2. Oktober 2008)

handbuch-key zum 2. mal eingegeben, vllt hilft es ja


----------



## augegrimli (2. Oktober 2008)

habe meine version online bei ea gekauft und übersehen, dass es einen weiteren registrierungskey gibt. mein abo war einfach abgelaufen und ich musste den neuen key eingeben. es geht wieder alles. wahrscheinlich geht es den anderen genauso. checkt eure mails, dort dürfte stehen, dass euer abo abgelaufen ist. leider hat mir ea den key nicht wie versprochen per mail geschickt, sondern ich musste den in meiner bestellung per copy und paste rauskopieren.


----------



## Lennox2k (2. Oktober 2008)

Hattest Du einen "CE Pre-Order Code"? Die dürften nämlich genau diese Tage auslaufen (14 Tage Frist). 

Vielleicht hat das System dann Deinen eigentlichen Code nicht angenommen - vielleicht nochmal hinzufügen auf der war-europe Seite 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zergerus (2. Oktober 2008)

also, 2. mail bekommen: "registrierungsproblem"... der cd-key wurde anscheind schon aktiviert. alles klar. also wie komme ich jetzt in mein BEZAHLTES spiel?!


----------



## zergerus (2. Oktober 2008)

ne, eigentlich keine ce-pre-order. hab mein headstart-key gewonnen... stand aber nichts davon, dass er ce ist :/


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. Oktober 2008)

war-europe.com -> Hilfe -> Hilfeformular -> Anschreiben


----------



## zergerus (2. Oktober 2008)

So, ich hab den Key mittlerweile 5 mal eingegeben, kommt immer die Mail, das der Key anscheinend schon aktiviert sei, von wem auch immer... ich wars nicht. Gibts da irgend ne Hotline die man anrufen kann, auf ne Mail antwortet bei denen sowieso kein Schwein


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. Oktober 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> war-europe.com -> Hilfe -> Hilfeformular -> Anschreiben


----------



## zergerus (2. Oktober 2008)

jo, gemacht


----------



## Musch Potter (2. Oktober 2008)

ich versuche es nochmal als ich das letzte mal gefragt habe wurde ich irgendwie übersehen:

an error occured. warhammer will now be terminated

die fehlermeldung kommt bei mir immer wenn ich spielen möchte das einzige problem was ich habe sind das ich nur etwas über 700 mb ram hab ansonsten sind alle anforderungen erfüllt kann mir wer helfen ich komm nicht in das spiel rein

es kann auch nichts mit serverdown zu tun haben da ich nicht einmal in den char erstellungs teil reinkomme
die fehlermeldung kommt direkt nachdem ich auf spielen drücke

bitte um hilfe hier oder um ne pm oder so

danke!


----------



## Anonemuss (3. Oktober 2008)

Hi also ich habe folgendes problem ich starte War und das normale lade logo kommt (schild mit den äxten) so dann im menu steht nur "verbindung zum schlachtfeld" und nach kurzer zeit wirddas spiel dann mit dem error "Authentication failed -- application will now terminate" beendet... soweit so gut das problem hatten andere auch schon und ich hab auch shcon ein paar lösungen probiert aber bei mir kam es einfach mal "so" hab gespielt aufmal ist das spiel abgekackt und dann gings los... bitte helft mir bin am verzweifeln.. langes wochenende und dann kein war.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AoC.Virtus (3. Oktober 2008)

dein Spiel findet den Server nicht !

ka woran das liegen könnte, wenn du davor einfach noch spielen konntest. sonst hätte ich auf Firewall getippt


----------



## Anonemuss (3. Oktober 2008)

hm ja alles lösungen hatten auch mit der firewall zu tun habs zwar probiert hat aber nichts gebracht.. hoffentlich gehts nach dem patch heute wieder.. wollte eig den abstand zu den restlichen membern mal wieder ein bisschen verringern aber das wird wohl nichts


----------



## mokinger (3. Oktober 2008)

hab eine email bekommen in der stetht das mein abo abgelaufen ist und ich kann es ja nicht verlängern und ich glaube auch das mein gratis monat noch garnicht rumm ist hab die vorbesteller standart version??? kann mir jemand weiterhalfen ???


mfg mok


----------



## Anonemuss (3. Oktober 2008)

guck am besten mal bei war-europe in deiner acc verwaltung was da steht..

ich dreh hier gleich am rad... jetzt gibts nen neuen patch und es geht immer noch net.. ich hab keine lust mehr ich will jetzt wieder zocken.. es ist so scheisse wenn mitten in der wildnis das spiel abstürzt und man nicht wieder reinkommt.. wäre sehr nett wenn mir nochmal helfen würde


----------



## Timmäh (3. Oktober 2008)

Anonemuss schrieb:


> guck am besten mal bei war-europe in deiner acc verwaltung was da steht..
> 
> ich dreh hier gleich am rad... jetzt gibts nen neuen patch und es geht immer noch net.. ich hab keine lust mehr ich will jetzt wieder zocken.. es ist so scheisse wenn mitten in der wildnis das spiel abstürzt und man nicht wieder reinkommt.. wäre sehr nett wenn mir nochmal helfen würde



Stürzt bei dir das Spiel auch alle paar Minuten ab?
Hab nämlich momentan das Problem und hatte schon nen bissel Sorge das es irgendwie an meinem Lappi liegt :/


----------



## mokinger (3. Oktober 2008)

hallo ich eine email bekommen in der steht das mein abo abgelaufen ist und jetzt frage ich mich ob ich nicht einen freimonat habe und das spiel ist doch erst seid 2wochen auf dem markt wenn ich mich nicht täusche (hab die preorder standart edition) jetzt kann ich mich nicht mehr einloggen und auch nicht mein abo verlängern wie soll das??? hat jmd das gleiche prob ???

mfg mok


----------



## Anonemuss (3. Oktober 2008)

mokinger schrieb:


> hallo ich eine email bekommen in der steht das mein abo abgelaufen ist und jetzt frage ich mich ob ich nicht einen freimonat habe



Wie ich schon sagte geh auf war-europe.de und logg dich ein d asteht wieviele avbos bzw welche abos grad laufen..

@ timmäh ne bei mir sit es so das ich starte und dann einfach "suche schlachten" steht und das spiel dann abkackt und "Authentication failed -- application will now terminate" kommt das hab ich aber erst seit gestern abend konnte seit release sonst super zocken :-/


----------



## Timmäh (3. Oktober 2008)

Achso hmm, ich hab momentan das Problem das ich ins Spiel gehe und dann nach ~2 Minuten stürzt mein Spiel ohne Vorwarnung ab....
Dann muss ich mal schauen woran es liegt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anonemuss (3. Oktober 2008)

Anonemuss schrieb:


> Wie ich schon sagte geh auf war-europe.de und logg dich ein d asteht wieviele avbos bzw welche abos grad laufen..
> 
> @ timmäh ne bei mir sit es so das ich starte und dann einfach "suche schlachten" steht und das spiel dann abkackt und "Authentication failed -- application will now terminate" kommt das hab ich aber erst seit gestern abend konnte seit release sonst super zocken :-/



Kann mir denn keiner helfen? ich will wieder spielen. ich will endlich zooocken


----------



## Anonemuss (3. Oktober 2008)

bitteee helft mir ich halts nicht aus ich will zocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## L4wrence (3. Oktober 2008)

im mythic patcher schon versucht "Alle Dateien zu überprüfen" ?


----------



## Anonemuss (3. Oktober 2008)

jop mit als erstes.. und auch nach der eben runtergeladenen datei gehts noch nicht.. wenn wenigstens war-europe.com gehen würde aber da komm ich auhc nicht drauf


----------



## Musch Potter (4. Oktober 2008)

tut mir leid wenn ich das sage aber warhammer online ist ein totaler fehlkauf

warum ist wow erfolgreicher und wird es auch immer sein? weil war scheiß hohe ansprüchte braucht und nicht unbedingt so viel bessere grafik hat
ich renn in laden kauf mir extra noch massen an arbeitsspeicher dazu weil mir eine fehlermeldung das gesagt hat jetzt sag se mir meine grafok karte erfüllt nbicht den mindestanforderungen (mein pc ist villeicht ein jahr alt)

das dumme daran ist von der serie ati werden alle ab 9500 zugelassen meine ist eine ati 9700 und hat diesen beschissenen pixel shader 2.0 nicht was ich nicht wusste und das ist zum kotzen......



leute wenn ihr total reich seid und bock habt nur für das antesten einsen neuen spieles n rechner für 1500euro (mindestens) auszugeben dann holt euch warhammer online



sorry für das etwas abfällige geschreibe aber sowas regt mich nun mal auf (eure flames könnt ihr stecken lassen interessieren mich nicht ich gehöre eben nur der deutschen mittelklasse an und wollte mal ein online game neben wow antesten)

Kosten für das fehlgeschlagene testen von WAR aor:
44euro game
30 tage test werden ablaufen bevor ich neunen rechner hab
20 euro neuer ddr Ram chip
mehrere stunden installieren ärgern patchen und foren durchwühlen.

Testurteil sehr ungenügent 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Geige (9. Oktober 2008)

Hey leute,

Ich hab due sufu benutz konnte zwar 100000 mal denn thread finden meinw ar geht ned usw.
aber ich hätte ne andere frage!
Wie kann ich feststellen ob mein war ruckelt oder lagt wenn ich zb in Morkain tempel bin
lagts/ruckelts teilweise ziemlich stark!

Mein System dürfte eigentlich passen:
Intel Core2Duo 6320
pro kern 1,86 GH  (noch nicht übertaktet)
2 gig ram
Windows Xp Profesional
NVidea 8800 GTS mit 640 VRAM
i-net: DSL 16000 über lankabel (nicht w-lan)

kann mir da vl jemmand helfen

mfg
geige


----------



## Dentus (9. Oktober 2008)

Also Lags und Ruckler solltest du festellen können mit deinen Augen.

Wenn deine Augen kein Ruckeln sehen...wirds flüssig laufen. Simpel oder?


----------



## Akumab (9. Oktober 2008)

ich denke es liegt am RAM, ich habe

X2 6000+ (2x3,2GHz)
4x512MB DDRII-800
Geforce 7950GX2
Vista 32bit
500GB Raid-0

Die CPUs sollten eigentlich ausreichend sein, war mir bei mir nicht sicher wg. GraKa,
aber Deine GTS sollte doch genug Power haben.
Habe hier noch ein Notebook mit einer 8600M-GT und 4GB Ram, da läufts wunderbar.


----------



## Thorad (9. Oktober 2008)

Moin,

Interessant wäre zu wissen ob du überflüssige Prozesse bei WIndows ausgeschaltet hast, es ist manchmal erstaunlich wieviel Müll manche Leute auf ihren Rechner haben. Wann hast du deinen Rechner das letzte mal defragmentiert? Laufen noch andere Dienste (P2P, Downloads, etc.?).


----------



## Der echte Khronos (9. Oktober 2008)

Geige schrieb:


> Hey leute,
> 
> Ich hab due sufu benutz konnte zwar 100000 mal denn thread finden meinw ar geht ned usw.
> aber ich hätte ne andere frage!
> ...


HI @ all

Naja es ruckelt eigentlich auf jedem PC, jeder der sagt es ruckelt nicht, dem glaube ich nicht!
Aber das liegt nicht an unseren PC-Systemen, sondern an der teilweise nicht so guten Programmierung von Warhammer.
Nehmen wir meinen PC als Beispiel, kann Crysis ohne Probleme fast auf Maximum spielen.(läuft super flüssig)

Bei Warhammer ruckelt es leider eben ab und zu. Aber die meisten Ruckler sind die Nachladeruckler, oder die Buffruckler im Scenario.
Als an deiner Stelle würde ich nix am PC, verbessern, oder neues kaufen, da es einfach ganz normal ist, dass dieses Spiel ein wenig, oder manchmal stark ruckelt. 


PS: Ich hoffe sie werden irgendwann einen Patch rausbringen der das behebt, und bis dahin WAGHHHHHHHHHH! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


PSS: An alle Nachposter die sagen, man kann dieses Spiel ruckelfrei spielen, beweist es!
PSSS: Aber selbst mit einem Beweis glaube ich es nicht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PTK (9. Oktober 2008)

meins ruckelt üüübelst, weil ich im mom nur mit meinem ersatzpc zocke...
mindestanforderungen laut canyourunit.com erfüllt... halt nur 1,5gb ram oder so.. 
naja also: wer die mindestanforderungen gerade so erfüllt: vergesst es mit WAR 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gz2k (9. Oktober 2008)

@TE es handelt sich um serverseitige laggs, deine hardware ist ok


----------



## Dentus (9. Oktober 2008)

Der schrieb:


> Naja es ruckelt eigentlich auf jedem PC, jeder der sagt es ruckelt nicht, dem glaube ich nicht!


Schau doch mal Ingame Videos auf warhammermovies.com an...da ruckelt nix. Du findest dort auch ein Video von mir...und da ruckelt auch nix 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also den Beweis hab ich erbracht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WarhammerFreak (9. Oktober 2008)

@TE
is es bei dir auch so das es bei nem rechner reboot 30min-1std perfekt läuft und dann die perf. in die knieh geht?


----------



## Akumab (9. Oktober 2008)

Thorad schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Interessant wäre zu wissen ob du überflüssige Prozesse bei WIndows ausgeschaltet hast, es ist manchmal erstaunlich wieviel Müll manche Leute auf ihren Rechner haben. Wann hast du deinen Rechner das letzte mal defragmentiert? Laufen noch andere Dienste (P2P, Downloads, etc.?).



Falls ich gemeint war:
- nur Standarddienste + Vista Antilag
- O&O Defrag läuft 1mal die Woche
- Registry is sauber
- extra HDDs für Vista, Daten, Spiele (letzteres Raid-0)


----------



## Bexx13 (9. Oktober 2008)

Also der Unterschied zwischen Lag und Ruckeln ist ein ganz einfacher: Lag macht sich bemerkbar, wenn du zb. eine Fähigkeitentaste drückst, der Zauber aber erst zb 2 Sekunden später startet oder ausgelöst wird. Kann auch beim Chat passieren, du gibst eine Textzeile ein, sie erscheint aber erst Sekunden später im Chatfenster. Es gibt aber sicher auch Lags, die sich auf die Bilddarstellung auswirken und eher nach Rucklern aussehen. Zb wenn du in ein Gebiet kommst, wo unheimlich viel los ist (an anderen Spielern) und erstmal alles geladen werden muss. Da kann es auch zu einem ruckelartigen Effekt kommen.

Um Ruckeln zu identifizieren, ist eine Anzeige der FPS ganz hilfreich (zb mit Fraps). Während eines Rucklers (Stottern oder Stehenbleiben des Bildes) sieht man das dann auch genau an der FPS-Anzeige, welche dann "in den Keller" geht ( kann mir gleichn Bier mitbringen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Bei nem Keepraid, wo richtig viel los ist, da habe ich das Gefühl, das beides passiert - also Lag UND Ruckeln - und das ganze auf alten Kisten bis zur Unspielbarkeit verkommt (bei mir zumindest auf meiner alten AGP/Single-Core Rakete 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) Ich hoffe dass sich das demnächst bei meinem neuen System etwas bessert. Zumindest auf nem Buffed-Video eines Keepraids hab ich mal gesehn, dass es auch flüssig geht. Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei den Szenarien ist es unterschiedlich. Nordenwacht läuft bei mir richtig super, Steintrollkreuzung ruckelt ganz schlimm.

LG Bexx


----------



## Akumab (9. Oktober 2008)

WarhammerFreak schrieb:


> @TE
> is es bei dir auch so das es bei nem rechner reboot 30min-1std perfekt läuft und dann die perf. in die knieh geht?




auch wenn ich nicht TE bin: JA SO ISSES 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skathloc (9. Oktober 2008)

Der schrieb:


> Naja es ruckelt eigentlich auf jedem PC, jeder der sagt es ruckelt nicht, dem glaube ich nicht!



Bei mir ruckelt auch nichts. Läuft trotz 16xAA und 16xAF mit min 50fps


@Warhammerfreak: ist bei mir nicht so. wieviel Ram und welches Betriebssystem hast du?


----------



## Vitoar (10. Oktober 2008)

Nun also ich kann das alles so nicht mehr verstehen... da spielen Leute mit einem WESENTLICH schlechteren System und Internetanbindung als ich FLÜSSIG und bei mir ruckelts ohne Ende.

Im Solo ruckelt es ab und an.. meist wenn ich mich umdrehe.
Im Scenario ruckelt es ab und an
Aber das schlimmste ist das.... wenn ich versuche mit nen paar Leute ne Burg einzunehmen und da mehr als 3 vs 3 abgeht fängt es an einer Diashow zu ähneln.

Mein Rechner ist Brandneu, um genau zu sein 1 Woche alt:

AMD Phenom 9850 Quad 2,5
4 Gb DDR3 Ram
2 x ATI Radeon 4870 HD Crossfire
DSL 16000 KEIN W-LAN
Vista 64 Bit


Ich habe versucht:

- Buffthrottle
- Treiber neu aufziehen (aktualisiert)
- Netzwerkkarten ausgetauscht
- alle möglichen Grafikeinstelltungen geändert ( Auflösung, AA, AF etc pp )
- CPU Control probiert

NIX, keine Änderung... wenn ich in ne Burg reinrenne wo mehr als 5 Leute am Werk sind kann ich mir die einzelnen Mosaik Stückchen selbst zusammenstellen und Daumenkino spielen.
Ist Ziemlich schade da ich eigentlich WAR weiterspielen wollte und WoW an Nagel hängen wollte.... Da ich wie auch bei WoW seit der Beta dabei war gebe ich den Entwicklern noch nen Monat Zeit, dann sollten aber wenigstens die Ruckler vorbei sein, das kann man denke ich von nem Hersteller der so Große Versprechungen machte und so viele Vorlagen ( WoW, Daoc, AOC etc pp ) hatte erwarten. 
Immerhin müssen sich die Hersteller nun auch damit auseinandersetzen das die Leute was für ihr Geld haben wollen. Es ist zwar plump das Argument aber im Endeffekt ists die Wahrheit, wir zahlen dafür also wollen wir auch ein flüssiges Spiel spielen.

Zu schade das hier keine Sau reinguckt.

Sollte jemand schon ne Lösung haben wie man diese Ruckler wegbekommt wäre ich dankbar


----------



## Skathloc (10. Oktober 2008)

Einige Leute haben Probleme mit SLI, vielleicht macht Crossfire auch probleme.


----------



## SireS (10. Oktober 2008)

Bei ists auch so, es läuft ne kleine Stunde ziemlich flüssig, danach geht die Performance saumässig in die Knie und ich muss rebooten, unspielbar sonst.

Da es hier mehreren Leuten so geht, hoffe ich, daß dies jmd von Mythic/Goa mitkriegt und da mal was passiert. Zugegeben, die Performance ist schon besser als bei Release, aber es reicht noch nicht für ein flüssiges Spielerlebnis, und das ist für mich das wichtigste.

Ich kann über vieles hinwegsehn, aber wenn ich bei Kamera-Drehs, Gebietswechsel, mehr als 5 Leuten auf einem Haufen ständig mega-ruckler hab, bleibt der Spass auf der Strecke.

Gestern hab ich nen Ganker verfolgt, Hexenkriegerin, die sich am verfaulten Hof austobte, lvl 21 , wie gesagt kam ich zufällig mit meinem Sigma (lvl20) vorbei und die hat gleich die Hände in die Hand genommen, flüchten aktiviert und ins RvR-Gebiet. Ich aufgemountet, hinterher und - sie ist nachher entkommen, weil ich mal wieder Gebietswechsel-Standbild hattte...

Da ist Mythic jetzt in der Pflicht was zu reissen, ansonsten werd ich mir kein Abo leisten.


----------



## Salanea (10. Oktober 2008)

Bei mir ruckelts auch und zwar immer wenn ich:

in den Tempel gehe (zuviele Spieler auf einem Fleck)
ich eine ÖQ betrete (zuviel Datenaustausch wahrscheinlich)
und wenn ich einen Posten oder eine Stadt betrete....

Ich hatte Buffthrottle und da war es genau EINEN Tag super, und die Freude war gross.
Am nächsten Tag kam ein Patch und seitdem ist alles wieder wie vorher...

Einstellungen und Tips...haben nicht funktioniert. Im Moment lebe ich damit und hoffe, dass Mystic da noch was tut.

Im offenen RvR Bereich finde ich das allerdings lustig, denn wenn die Gegenseite antrabt gibts bei mir immer einen ruckler und ich weiss, aha da ist jemand also Vorsicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BlueIce84 (10. Oktober 2008)

Salanea schrieb:


> Ich hatte Buffthrottle und da war es genau EINEN Tag super, und die Freude war gross.
> Am nächsten Tag kam ein Patch und seitdem ist alles wieder wie vorher...



Hast mal nach ner neueren Version geschaut? Oder einfach nochmal den Befehl eingeben?



Salanea schrieb:


> Im offenen RvR Bereich finde ich das allerdings lustig, denn wenn die Gegenseite antrabt gibts bei mir immer einen ruckler und ich weiss, aha da ist jemand also Vorsicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



"Its´not a bug, it´s a feature"   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RealHaspa (10. Oktober 2008)

2 x ATI Radeon 4870 HD Crossfire

Das ist das Problem, schalte eine ab und du wirst sehn....es wird Licht.


Ich daddeln auf nem Laptop´Core 1,6 2 GB Ram und ne x1300 GraKa. Da ruckelt mal im Tempel wenn 8-12 Leute um mich run stehn aber seit buffthrottle ist sogar ein Melee Char möglich.

Ich habe auch das acer interne Programm zum aufräumen meines RAMs aktiviert seit dem hat es sich nochmal verbessert. Ich denke das auch viel Müll im RAM verbleibt und die Systeme egal wie neu sie sind in die Knie zwingen kann.

Man sollte auch mal die Prozesse prüfen die so laufen, viele sind unnütz und belasten nur das System, natürlich muss an WAR selber auch noch optimiert werden aber jeder kann selbst etwas tun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Leider sollte man ein gewisses Verständnis für Computer mitbringen.


----------



## Salanea (10. Oktober 2008)

AlleNamenBereitsVerwendet schrieb:


> Hast mal nach ner neueren Version geschaut? Oder einfach nochmal den Befehl eingeben?



jep beides gecheckt. Ich habe mir sogar den curse client auf Empfehlung gezogen...leider ist die Version immer noch vom 27.09. =(

Ich hoffe es kommt bald ein update...weil dann bin ich wieder ein noch glücklicherer Spieler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## serrar (10. Oktober 2008)

hi @all,
ich glaub das problem der leute bei denen es nach 1-2 std abkratzt kann ich lösen,
gebt mal /reload ein.
soweit ich weiß lädt war alles nach und nach in den ram und der ist irgendwann dicht... daran könnts liegen.
ich hab nen core 2 duo e6750 auf 3,4 ghz 4 gig ram und ne 8800 gt und bei mir geht des perfekt, muss allerdings sagen ich spiel war erst seit ein paar tagen und war noch an keinem der orte wo es ruckeln soll (laut vorredner). bei mir is nur so das am anfang eines neuen gebiet es ruckelt und zwar weil er da halt laden muss.
hoffentlich konnt ich ein bissi helfen,
greetz


----------



## TheOldMan (10. Oktober 2008)

Ich hab mich deswegen schon mit einem GM ingame geschrieben. Der lag liegt einwandfrei an der Graphik Engine. Diese schafft es nicht die Texturen und Polygone schnell genug zu laden, was besonders auffällt wenn man ein anderes Gebiet betritt, weil dann die "Bilder" neu in den Graphikspeicher geladen werden müssen. Ich habe auch einen "Super PC" und habe auch massig lag. Bei mir geht es auch erst langsam los und steigert sich manchmal so sehr dass das Spiel dann crasht und ich sogar den Rechner wieder neu booten muss. Ich vermute mal, das der Graphikspeicher nicht richtig gecleart wird und es dann irgendwann dort nen Bufferoverflow gibt. Bin mir ziemlich sicher das es den developern dort schon lange klar ist und die daran arbeiten aber ihren Fehler nicht zugeben mögen weil sie dann eventuell temporär diverse User verlieren könnten / würden.


----------



## Dropz (10. Oktober 2008)

Wenn ich beim WAR zocken mal kurz auf den Desktop wechsel und dann wieder aufs Spiel zugreife kann ich mit meiner Tastatur nicht mehr steuern.Ich wollte wissen wie man das beheben kann oder ob das "normal" ist

mfg Dropz








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DeeeRoy (10. Oktober 2008)

Hmmm, ist bei mir nicht so, Kann ganz normal weiter die Tastatur benutzen.

Woran das bei dir liegt, weiß ich leider nicht.


----------



## Merturion (10. Oktober 2008)

bei mir geht die Tastatur, ich muss immer nur warten bis sich die Grafik wieder aufbaut.....


----------



## Thule1291 (10. Oktober 2008)

Halli Hallo,

ich habe folgendes Problem und mich würde interessieren ob ich da der einzige bin:

Alle Köpfe der Chars dich ich spiele (alle anderen sind tiptop die ich im Spiel sehe) haben einen "fast" durchsichtigen Kopf. Normalerweise dachte ich das passiert nur wenn ich zu nah an den Char zoome aber das ist aus jeder sicht so. Mann kann die Haare des Chars sehen von allen Seiten und das sieht recht übel aus und beginnt mich langsam zu nerven.
Auch im Char.-Screen bei der Auswahl ist das so.

An Bord ne RX2600 Diamond 512mb (ist ne ATI HD 2600 drunter). 

Das Problem habe ich nicht seit anfang an. Hat das noch wer? Will nicht alleine sein ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nulpin (10. Oktober 2008)

Hatte ich auch des öfteren, trat bei mir auf wenn ich mit hilfe der Windows Taste das Spiel minimierte!
Gab auch noch das Problem wenn ich zurückkehrte das ich einen Schwarzen Bildschirm vorfand!

Umgehe jetzt das Problem in dem ich meist andere anwendungen wie den Musikplayer offen hab und dann mit Hilfe
ALT TAB drauf springe! Komischerweise läuft es so ohne Probleme weiter!


----------



## Vitoar (10. Oktober 2008)

Hoi nochma,


bin mal deinem Tip nachgegangen mit dem abschalten von CF.. naja was soll ich sagen? NIX, da ändert sich rein garnix, weder ins schlechte noch ins bessere. Ich hab genau die gleiche FPS, die gleichen Ruckler wenn ich mich umdrehe oder einfach durch die Welt reite.

Belagerungen im Open RvR konnte ich jetzt nicht testen da nicht genug Leute da sind.

Ist echt lächerlich was da abgezogen wird, Leute mit High End Systemen können ein grafisch nicht grad anspruchsvolles Game wie WAR nicht anständig spielen weil die Hersteller es vermasselt haben, ich hoffe nur das die da noch einiges ändern.


----------



## Junike (10. Oktober 2008)

Guten Tach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich würde gerne den Sound von Warhammer, aber auch generell abgespielte Musik (mp3) über meine Boxen hören, möchte gleichzeitig aber den Gesprächen im Teamspeak über die Kopfhörer lauschen können. Beides  zusammen auf den Kopfhörern zerreißt mir einfach die Ohren.

Die Boxen sind hinten direkt in den dafür vorgesehenen Ausgang an der Soundkarte eingesteckt und ich bin glückliche Besitzerin eines USB-Headsets - das ganze unter Vista. (Nein, ich schäme mich nicht)

Kennt ihr einen passablen Weg, um beides zu trennen? Oder einen Player, bei dem ich die Soundausgabe einstellen kann? Geht das ganze auch im Spiel, oder fehlen dafür einfach die nötigen Einstellungen?

Bei WoW ließ sich die Soundausgabe einstellen glaube ich, bei WAR habe ich eine solche Option noch nicht gefunden. Wichtiger wäre mir allerdings sowieso die Musik - darauf verzichte ich auch während des RvRs nicht gern *g*

Ich hoffe, ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen, oder meine Träume zerstören - jenachdem.

Nike


----------



## Dorobo (10. Oktober 2008)

Thule1291 schrieb:


> Halli Hallo,
> 
> ich habe folgendes Problem und mich würde interessieren ob ich da der einzige bin:
> 
> ...



Du must im CCC der ATI Karte das "adaptive anti-aliasing" ausschalten. Dann haste keine durchsichtigen Köpfe mehr.

Cheers
D


----------



## Cay (10. Oktober 2008)

Huhu,
ich wollte WAR nochmal neu downloaden und Installieren, nun bleibt der offizielle Downloader aber bei 99% stehen und lässt nur noch den upload laufen, ist das normal?

Das letzte mal war es genau so und ich konnte es trotzdem ohne Fehlermeldungen installieren, nur frage ich mich ob die systemabstürze, die ich seit neustem habe, aus dem Grund entstanden.

Weiß jemand da genaueres?

mfg
Cay


----------



## Thule1291 (10. Oktober 2008)

Dorobo schrieb:


> Du must im CCC der ATI Karte das "adaptive anti-aliasing" ausschalten. Dann haste keine durchsichtigen Köpfe mehr.
> 
> Cheers
> D



Danke für den Tipp Dorobo. Werde das am Abend gleich mal testen.


----------



## Geige (10. Oktober 2008)

WarhammerFreak schrieb:


> @TE
> is es bei dir auch so das es bei nem rechner reboot 30min-1std perfekt läuft und dann die perf. in die knieh geht?


 ne das ist nur in szenarien im t2 gebiet so =(

naja lags und ruckler sind schonv erschiedene sachen beidemale ruckelts
aber einmal durch einen kurzen disc einmal weil die hardware ned mitmacht

meine graka ist das beste am pc da dürfte wirklich nix sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




naja danke euch allen =D

kann mir jem kurz buffthrottel erklären und ob es mit der jetztigen war version läuft?


----------



## Ryudo Dragonfist (10. Oktober 2008)

Hallihallo . Habe grade ein Problemchen mit dem Patch . Ich starte den Warpatcher , der legt auch fleissig los , aber sobald der obere Balken einmal voll war kommt : 


Patch Error ! 

The program was unable to complete the patch operation . Please try again later .

Schön , kann natürlich warten "bis später" , aber ob das hilft .... -.-


----------



## WoWDokta (10. Oktober 2008)

hi habs gerade installiert und nun kommt ne fehlermeldung (habe schon ne stunde gepatcht... ) d3dx9_34 konnte net gefunden werden pls need help^^


----------



## Geige (10. Oktober 2008)

da musst du einfach direkt X 9c runterladen bzw. vond er cd instalieren
dann gehts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WoWDokta (10. Oktober 2008)

aso ok hab nen neuen rechner heute angeschaft deswegen vllt^^


----------



## WoWDokta (10. Oktober 2008)

hmm geht net =(


----------



## Ryudo Dragonfist (10. Oktober 2008)

WoWDokta schrieb:


> hmm geht net =(


 such bei google nach dem begriff, klick auf die erste seite , lads runter und kopier es nach dem entpacken in c:/windows/system32 . dann klappts 


und bneim patchen hat keiner probs außer mir ?!


----------



## WoWDokta (10. Oktober 2008)

Ryudo schrieb:


> such bei google nach dem begriff, klick auf die erste seite , lads runter und kopier es nach dem entpacken in c:/windows/system32 . dann klappts
> 
> 
> und bneim patchen hat keiner probs außer mir ?!


geht immer noch nicht und funkt das auch bei vista hab vista...


----------



## glockenturm11 (10. Oktober 2008)

WoWDokta schrieb:


> geht immer noch nicht und funkt das auch bei vista hab vista...




http://www.chip.de/downloads/DirectX-Webin...r_13006648.html


----------



## WoWDokta (11. Oktober 2008)

ja ok danke hat auch funktioniert...^^
Hab dannn auch mal ne std gespielt hat auch spaß viel spaß gemacht und dann als ich wieder einloggen wollte stande da "suche nach schlachten"
anschliesen hing sich das spiel auf und seit dem komme ich nicht mehr rein weil es sich immer wieder widerholt...
liegt des an mir oder an den servern?


----------



## L4wrence (14. Oktober 2008)

heute kam ja wieder ein kleiner patch...

is das seit neuestem bei euch auch so, dass ich bei jedem patch, egal ob klein oder gross, nach dem runterladen nicht mal mehr in die charakterauswahl kommt? ich muss dann war immer neu installieren... dann gehts wieder. sehr nervig....


----------



## Shinar (14. Oktober 2008)

-Bitte fixed den Auktionshausbug (bei gewisser Bildschirmauflösung kann man nichts reinstellen).
-Teilweise kann man einfach einen Mob ziehen, obwohl mehrere neben ihm stehen, dass macht das Spiel langweiliger und einfacher
-Moralfertigkeiten kann man teilweise nicht einsetzten, weil sie verbuggt sind (immer wieder 1 Sek Abklingzeit, obwohl man weder zaubert noch angreifft)


----------



## Niglog (22. Oktober 2008)

Moin,
Ein Kumpel von mir hat folgendes Problem: Er spielt mit einer Radeon 1550x Warhammer,das hat auch wunderbar geklappt.
nun zum Problem:
Er hatte sich,genauso wie ich,uebers Ruckeln aufgeregt und wollte das nun beseitigen,ich hab ihm vorgeschlagen mal Catalyst.... downzuloaden,hat er gemacht,installiert,neugestartet und nun kriegt er immer die Fehlermeldung: Die Grafikkarte entspricht nicht den Mindestanforderungen von WHO
Aber wie gesagt 5 min vorher konnte er noch perfekt spielen.
Wuerde mich freuen ueber tipps...(auch vllt zum Ruckelproblem)


mfg


----------



## Pak (26. Oktober 2008)

Hallo ich möchte mich im vorraus entschuldigen, wenn ich den eintrag Falsch gesetzt haben sollte, is mein erster hier bei buffed.


Folgendes Problem 
Ich habe vor ein paar Tagen WAR neuinstalliert, wenn ich WAR sarten möchte sagt er mir aufgrund meines Betriebssystems ( Windows Vista Home Premium) das ich war nur mit der WAR patch . exe starten könne . Nachdem ich die war patch exe gestartet hatte , hat mein pc die den patch runtergeladen. Im gleichen Fenster habe ich auf spielen gedrückt und der gleiche fehler hat sich wiederholt 

Genauer Wortlaut : warhammer kann nicht gestartet werden , führt stattdessen die datei war patch. exe aus , um das spiel zu starten .


mhhhh denk ich mir , goa hat sich bis jetzt net gemeldet , ich hoffe das mir dabei jemand helfen kann ich hab bald kein bock mehr auf das game obwohl es gut geil ist. 
Ich habe schon einen account und es hat schon einwandfrei funktioniert , deswegen schließe ich einen Hardware problem aus! 
Ich habe die datei als administrator ausgeführt und auch normal !


----------



## Sagardo (26. Oktober 2008)

setz mal den Hacken bei "Alle Dateien überprüfen" vielleicht fehlt etwas in dem Ordner.


----------



## -Sheru- (27. Oktober 2008)

Hallo!

Habe folgendes Problem:

Ich habe eine Gilde Gegründet und kann bis auf ein Member keinen Befördern. Den Leiter kann ich auch nicht abgeben. Die Gilde hat mittlerweile über 60 Member und es sind alles (bis auf 2 Ausnahmen) Initianten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Das Ticket antwort brachte nur die Standartfloskel:

_Sehr geehrter Kunde,

leider konnten wir Sie nicht im Spiel erreichen. Vielen Dank für Ihren Hinweis auf den genannten Fehler in Warhammer Online. Das Problem wird von GOA als auch Mythic bereits untersucht. Um Änderungen in Patches einsehen zu können, besuchen Sie unsere Webseite für nähere Informationen:_

Kennt sonst noch wer dieses Problem und wie kann man es beheben?


----------



## Bizkit2k6 (27. Oktober 2008)

versuch mal den chatbefehl /guildpromote <Name>#
glaube damit geht es. Zum degradieren war es glaub ich /guilddemote <name>

bin mir aber auch nicht sicher, da ich nicht die entsprechenden rechte in meiner gilde hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Malt (27. Oktober 2008)

Bizkit2k6 schrieb:


> versuch mal den chatbefehl /guildpromote <Name>#
> glaube damit geht es. Zum degradieren war es glaub ich /guilddemote <name>
> 
> bin mir aber auch nicht sicher, da ich nicht die entsprechenden rechte in meiner gilde hab
> ...



genauso soll es Funktionieren lt. meinens Tickets da ich selber nicht befördert werden konnte *mobbbbing 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sehr geehrter Kunde,

Wir haben Ihre Anfrage erhalten, konnten Sie jedoch im Spiel leider nicht erreichen.

Bitte versuchen Sie die Befehle /guilddemote Charaktername zum degradieren, /guildpromote Charaktername zum befördern und /guildkick zum rauswerfen. Am Gildeninterface wird derzeit gearbeitet, bitte entschuldigen Sie die Unannehmlichkeiten.

Sollten sie weitere Fragen oder Probleme haben, so zögern Sie nicht uns erneut zu kontaktieren.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
das Kundendienst-Team von Warhammer Online


----------



## -Sheru- (27. Oktober 2008)

Danke. Jetzt kann man wenigstens etwas damit arbeiten und hoffentlich funzt das bald vernünftig.


----------



## B4h4mutZ3r0 (12. Juli 2010)

guten tag an alle ich hab das problem ich habe mir heute das spiel gekauft und installiert, jetzt habe ich das problem wenn ich warhammer starten will kommen jedesmal die fehlermeldungen

1.patch fehlerhaft
mindestens eine datei konnte nicht empfangen werden

2. warpatch.bin fehler in anwendung

die anweisung in 0x00407880 verweist auf speicher in 0x01defb98 der vorgang read konnte nicht durchgeführt werden


kann mir da jmd helfen???


----------



## skaeVus (12. Juli 2010)

Bratiboy schrieb:


> Hallo liebe buffed-Community
> Ich habe bei Warhammer folgendes Problem
> Wenn ich das Spiel starte,läuft es einige Zeit problemlos und ruckelfrei.
> Später bildet mein Pc dieses Bild ab und reagiert danach nicht mehr.
> ...



ich hatte vor ca nem halben jahr das selbe Problem - bei mir hat sich der Speicher von der GraKa ab einer gewissen Auslastung verabschiedet.
ich hoff du hast noch garantie oder gewährleistung auf die karte.

mfg skaeVus

edit: hoppla übersehen dass der beitrag schon ur alt ist


----------

